# Random Thought Of The Day: Entertainment Edition



## HenDoggy

I feel like this sub-forum needs a "random thought of the day" thread so i don't start a new thread everytime a thought regarding entertainment pops up in my head lol. Please be courteous and use spoiler tags if you are discussing plot-lines. Thanks. 


this show, sense8 could've been so much more. im 5 episodes in and confused as freak. episode 3 was the only exciting one. :frown2:

need to catch up on some orange is the new black, didn't even watch season 2 yet...


----------



## HenDoggy

when the freak are they going to announce the the friday night lights movie. its been on my mind for weeks...


----------



## IveGotToast

HenDoggy said:


> when the freak are they going to announce the the friday night lights movie. its been on my mind for weeks...


They're making another one? I enjoyed the first one, which along with Rocky, Raging Bull, and The Sandlot are the only sports movies I've ever liked. I think it mostly has to do with The Explosions In The Sky soundtrack though.


----------



## IveGotToast

Pretty disappointing year for films. Mad Max was fun and Ex Machina was interesting. That's it really.


----------



## HenDoggy

IveGotToast said:


> They're making another one? I enjoyed the first one, which along with Rocky, Raging Bull, and The Sandlot are the only sports movies I've ever liked. I think it mostly has to do with The Explosions In The Sky soundtrack though.


oh, yeah original film was great, but i was referring to the tv show, movie. last i heard, they were trying to do a crowdfunding for it, but it might be scrapped... speaking of raging bull, i need to watch that soon.



IveGotToast said:


> Pretty disappointing year for films. Mad Max was fun and Ex Machina was interesting. That's it really.


need to watch both of these as well

another random thought: loved that portlandia episode, one more episode haha, is battlestar galactica really that addicting?


----------



## IveGotToast

HenDoggy said:


> oh, yeah original film was great, but i was referring to the tv show, movie. last i heard, they were trying to do a crowdfunding for it, but it might be scrapped... speaking of raging bull, i need to watch that soon.
> 
> need to watch both of these as well
> 
> another random thought: loved that portlandia episode, one more episode haha, is battlestar galactica really that addicting?


That's my favorite Portlandia episode. I can relate to the binge watching addiction, especially with Breaking Bad.

I really want to watch Battlestar since there are so few good Scifi shows. Of course it's not as bad as fantasy shows. Honestly though, how have we had 60 years of tv, and only one good fantasy show? (Which is really going downhill)


----------



## HenDoggy

IveGotToast said:


> That's my favorite Portlandia episode. I can relate to the binge watching addiction, especially with Breaking Bad.
> 
> I really want to watch Battlestar since there are so few good Scifi shows. Of course it's not as bad as fantasy shows. Honestly though, how have we had 60 years of tv, and only one good fantasy show? (Which is really going downhill)


haha, same with breaking bad. i was lucky enough to not have seen it til all 4 seasons were made available on netflix streaming. i binged watched all the seasons within a week or so. did the same for walking dead season 2.

hmm, look like battlestar is not on netflix streaming. such a shame, was looking forward to checking it out. ugh i guess i'll watch this show, the strain. looks kind of promising.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm thinking about watching Jurassic World again.....it was so good.


----------



## HenDoggy

^that's all i've heard people talking abut these days, makes me tempted to go see it but i don't want to go alone lol


if anyone wants to get into Swans i suggest they listen to "The Burning World" first. Great album and easy on the ears.


----------



## millenniumman75

I was told that Astronaut Wives' costume were what people actually wore in the early 1960s....I had no way to knowing with all the Black & White shows.


----------



## IcedOver

HenDoggy said:


> ^that's all i've heard people talking abut these days, makes me tempted to go see it but i don't want to go alone lol


I can't count the number of comments I've read on this forum from people not wanting to go to the movies alone. Believe me, no one cares. I went to the mess that was _Mad Max: Fury Road_ recently, and the only other people in the theater were 4-5 guys by themselves. Many times I've spotted single women as well, and dozens of times I've been the only person in the theater, which can be a treat (most recently for _Avengers: Age of Ultron_). People aren't looking at you.


----------



## IveGotToast

I really want to see Inside Out Now. People have been going crazy about it like it's the best Pixar movie yet, outside of The Toy Story Trilogy.


----------



## HenDoggy

If I ever meet the dirty policeman who roughed you up


----------



## IcedOver

I think Marvel Comics lost a lot of readers today, and I may be one of them (at least when it comes to new comics). I'm only a casual reader anyway, primarily around the releases of these new movies. Sometimes I'll buy comics and not get around to reading them for months. I'm doing that with the "Secret Wars" big reboot event, where they're effectively "destroying" the entire Marvel Universe and replacing it with something lame. 

Spider-Man has been one of my favorite characters since I was a kid. Today they announced that Peter Parker will no longer be the main Spider-Man after this event, but will be replaced by Miles Morales, the "social justice warrior" experiment from a few years ago (he's black and hispanic, and already replaced a murdered Spider-Man in the Ultimate universe). Marvel Comics is no longer a company centered around storytelling. Today it's focused on pandering to special interest racial and gender topics, influenced by screaming SJWs who have never read a comic but have made comicdom the latest target of their calls for "diversity" at all costs. Today Captain America is also black and Thor is a woman. Instead of creating new superheroes who fit the racial/gender parts they feel are lacking, they're taking established and legendary white and male heroes and changing their races/genders. It's truly disgusting, disrespectful and disheartening.


----------



## millenniumman75

IcedOver said:


> I think Marvel Comics lost a lot of readers today, and I may be one of them (at least when it comes to new comics). I'm only a casual reader anyway, primarily around the releases of these new movies. Sometimes I'll buy comics and not get around to reading them for months. I'm doing that with the "Secret Wars" big reboot event, where they're effectively "destroying" the entire Marvel Universe and replacing it with something lame.
> 
> Spider-Man has been one of my favorite characters since I was a kid. Today they announced that Peter Parker will no longer be the main Spider-Man after this event, but will be replaced by Miles Morales, the "social justice warrior" experiment from a few years ago (he's black and hispanic, and already replaced a murdered Spider-Man in the Ultimate universe). Marvel Comics is no longer a company centered around storytelling. Today it's focused on pandering to special interest racial and gender topics, influenced by screaming SJWs who have never read a comic but have made comicdom the latest target of their calls for "diversity" at all costs. Today Captain America is also black and Thor is a woman. Instead of creating new superheroes who fit the racial/gender parts they feel are lacking, they're taking established and legendary white and male heroes and changing their races/genders. It's truly disgusting, disrespectful and disheartening.


The inventor of the web injection thing (from the wrist) also won't be getting anymore money because the patent expired.


----------



## IveGotToast

The two best movies of 2014 were made for a combined budget of 12 million dollars. It's amazing what a good story and quality actors can do. 


Nightcrawler and Whiplash in case you were wondering.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to _Full Metal Jacket_ in the theater yesterday. This was overheard from a group of younger guys in the theater.

"You seen this before?"
"No, I saw the remake."
"This was remade?"
"Yeah."
"Wait, are you sure?"
"Dude, I'm sure. Is Jake Gyllenhaal in this?"
"No."
"Dude, look it up."

(Of course he was thinking of _Jarhead. _Wrong war, even.)

I *AM* in a world . . . of sh*t!


----------



## millenniumman75

The Bachelorette is a mess.
That one contestant will go into history as the only one to sleep with two Bachelorettes.

No wonder he's still single.


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder if Jurassic World will gross over 2 billion worldwide?


----------



## IveGotToast

How have I gone this long without watching Chinatown? It's so good I wanna watch it again. Best final line in any movie.


----------



## mattmc

IveGotToast said:


> I really want to see Inside Out Now. People have been going crazy about it like it's the best Pixar movie yet, outside of The Toy Story Trilogy.


I loved the care and craft that went into the concept of the mind's inner workings. Not sure where it ranks for Pixar but IMO the core message is fantastic and I can't help respect something that's so ambitious and heartfelt.


----------



## Vuldoc

I thought Inside Out was an amazing movie. I really think Pixar is my favorite film studio of all time I like so many movies by them.


----------



## HenDoggy

what the hell ever happened to that chromatics album that was suppose to be release on valentines day


----------



## gopherinferno

what's soulja boy up to these days


----------



## Perkins

I had a dream Layne stole my lipstick and also wore it. That being said, I admit he looks pretty with it.


----------



## TryingMara

Still funny, no matter how many times I watch it.


----------



## Shack

IveGotToast said:


> That's my favorite Portlandia episode. I can relate to the binge watching addiction, especially with Breaking Bad.
> 
> I really want to watch Battlestar since there are so few good Scifi shows. Of course it's not as bad as fantasy shows. Honestly though, how have we had 60 years of tv, and only one good fantasy show? (Which is really going downhill)


I am higher on fantasy shows than sci fi though it depends on how you define fantasy or sci fi. Some people call Lost sci fi but I think it is supernatural enough and unrelated to technological themes that I feel it should be classified as fantasy instead. Buffy and Angel are definitely fantasy in my opinion though over time my opinion of them has been watered down to good but not top shows. True Blood may have had a lot of flaws but I would still pretty easily call it a good show compared to the average, it had strong actors and visual world creating and had some fun plotlines to make up for the flat ones. Once Upon A Time is my favorite show of all these and I feel many including virtually all critics are missing the boat on how intelligent a show it is in terms of emotional complexity in addition to its impressively huge plot

For films my favorite so far this year is Spy. I thought it was one of the funniest and best put together comedies in several years.


----------



## IveGotToast

Just realized how many of my favorite movies are entirely from the main characters perspective: The main character's in every scene. 

Chinatown
Nightcrawler
Whiplash 
Inside Llewn Davis 
Children of Men

Edit: Just thought of two more. The Big Lebowski and 127 Hours


----------



## HenDoggy

first song off depression cherry. 3:40 :fall


----------



## TryingMara

They're both awful people, but this is hysterical.


----------



## HenDoggy

how did i not listen to devotion yet... wtf maan


----------



## WriteHaven

Ah, finally saw Whiplash. Loved it.


----------



## HenDoggy

^never heard of that movie.


Anyone watching the women's 2015 fifa cup? Go USA


----------



## tea111red

this bad company song is still good after all these years.


----------



## Blue Dino

HenDoggy said:


> this show, sense8 could've been so much more. im 5 episodes in and confused as freak. episode 3 was the only exciting one. :frown2:


Saw one episode, wasn't impressed. Thinking it might get better if I stick in for a few more episodes. Glad I found this post. Not gonna waste any more time on that. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see these movies......

Regression 





Sinister 2


----------



## HenDoggy

just watched nightcrawler, what a fantastic film. jake gyllenhaal did a superb job.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm excited for The Strain season 2 premiere tomorrow night.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Just think if the MCU had the rights to mutants. It'd have been so cool. But it's getting Spider-Man, so that's good.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I did get a lot accomplished today.


----------



## Cam1

HenDoggy said:


> just watched nightcrawler, what a fantastic film. jake gyllenhaal did a superb job.


Agreed. I realllly liked Nightcrawler. Jake Gyllenhaal is awesome. I'm looking forward to his next release 'Southpaw'. He takes on a lot of different roles/characters, I like that.


----------



## foe

Maybe it's just me but doesn't it seem like Eminem raps a whole lot faster now than he used to? 

1999-04 Em was fast (sometimes even slow) but 2009-present Em is superfast....not as fast as Busta Rhymes or Twista but still very fast by Em's standards.


----------



## Ckg2011

Corey if you don't want a video your in to go viral, I suggest you don't upload it, you are Corey Taylor, of course the video is going to go viral.


----------



## Kevin001

That Deadpool movie looks like it is going to be sick.......can't wait.


----------



## HenDoggy

Cam1 said:


> Agreed. I realllly liked Nightcrawler. Jake Gyllenhaal is awesome. I'm looking forward to his next release 'Southpaw'. He takes on a lot of different roles/characters, I like that.


Oh nice, I wasn't aware of this new movie. Wow, he sure got ripped for the role :surprise:



Kevin001 said:


> That Deadpool movie looks like it is going to be sick.......can't wait.


Yeah and also that Ant-Man movie looks pretty good too


----------



## JustThisGuy

OK, ANT-MAN Today. Finally.


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> OK, ANT-MAN Today. Finally.


have fun, tell us how it is. :smile2:


----------



## alienjunkie

JustThisGuy said:


> OK, ANT-MAN Today. Finally.


that movie was nothing but legendary! Have fun!!


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> have fun, tell us how it is. :smile2:





alienjunkie said:


> that movie was nothing but legendary! Have fun!!


^ What she said. It's two movies, a heist and superhero movie, wrapped in a comedy.


----------



## HenDoggy

^oh cool, i make sure to check it out


Man, i need to start reading these walking dead comics again.... >_< it's been so long i forgot what happened in them


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Can't wait to see more of what this season of Mythbusters has in store.


----------



## kesker

i can hear the crunch of these crackers in my own ears but what do they sound like to the woman sitting a few feet away from me?


----------



## Kevin001

This season of The Strain better not disappoint me.


----------



## TabbyTab

Just ruined the ending of twin peaks for myself lol oops 

However I wonder how it's continued in the movie which got crap reviews hurmmm


----------



## HenDoggy

like this year can't get any better music-wise, just found out new julia holter album is dropping this year. loving the new track...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Did my research months after I bought this and it turns out it's a German bootleg. Idc though, it sounds good.


----------



## HenDoggy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Did my research months after I bought this and it turns out it's a German bootleg. Idc though, it sounds good.


As long as it sounds good, i wouldn't worry too much. very nice.

What are your thoughts on their latest album? Of course nothing can match "loveless" but i still think its quite a fantastic lp


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I bought the latest LP too and it's decent. It has a few of those fillers I'm just okay with, but overall i give it a 6.5/10. Now if only I can get my hands on a Tremolo EP.


----------



## HenDoggy

^yeah, the first half almost made me lose hope. but i think the second half saved it :stu



this kevjumba movie, man up is awful uke


----------



## mattmc

I'm going to miss Parenthood when I finish the last season.


----------



## Kevin001

Southpaw is getting a lot of great reviews. Hopefully I'll get to see it soon.


----------



## tea111red

i want to find more songs w/ good sounding guitar in it. hmmm.


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - interesting.....


----------



## coeur_brise

I think I am in love with John Frusciante. Every one of his album songs resonates within my being, tunes into the vibration if my soul and I can totally dig it. He fascinates me. But he's married. Makes me sad. Anyone agree?


----------



## TenYears

I'm so uninspired by what's on tv lately. I'm sorry but it's mostly just crap imo, not even worth my time if I'm bored, and have nothing better to do.

I watch The Last Man On Earth occasionally, but not every episode. I watch AGT. And 20/20 occasionally. That's it.

I was talking to a guy I work with a few weeks ago, we were working side by side on a project and started talking. And he rattled off a dozen different shows that he watches...(I won't list them, don't want to offend) and they were all just junk. I told him what I watch and that I was catching up on Breaking Bad and Girls, and he actually laughed at me.

I'm sorry. I guess some people are just easily entertained, easily amused, and will watch whatever crap comes out of their tv.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

TenYears said:


> I'm so uninspired by what's on tv lately. I'm sorry but it's mostly just crap imo, not even worth my time if I'm bored, and have nothing better to do.
> 
> I watch The Last Man On Earth occasionally, but not every episode. I watch AGT. And 20/20 occasionally. That's it.
> 
> I was talking to a guy I work with a few weeks ago, we were working side by side on a project and started talking. And he rattled off a dozen different shows that he watches...(I won't list them, don't want to offend) and they were all just junk. I told him what I watch and that I was catching up on Breaking Bad and Girls, and he actually laughed at me.
> 
> I'm sorry. I guess some people are just easily entertained, easily amused, and will watch whatever crap comes out of their tv.


All the good shows have already ended. Now I just watch documentaries; they're the only shows that entertain me as of now.


----------



## TenYears

acidicwithpanic said:


> All the good shows have already ended. Now I just watch documentaries; they're the only shows that entertain me as of now.


Yeah, you reminded me that there are a ton I want to watch.

I keep putting some of them off because, well, they're just really going to be hard to watch. Just...heartbreaking.

At the top of my list is:
Hoop Dreams
Hearts And Minds (a brutally honest, no holds barred look inside the Vietnam War)
Detropia (a look inside the total collapse of the city of Detroit)
Born Into Brothels (my mom recommended this, but I really don't know if I could sit through it...probably not)


----------



## HenDoggy

Just finished the watching the warriors, and what a cool movie



coeur_brise said:


> I think I am in love with John Frusciante. Every one of his album songs resonates within my being, tunes into the vibration if my soul and I can totally dig it. He fascinates me. But he's married. Makes me sad. Anyone agree?


Really dig him while he was in RHCP but haven't listened to his solo stuff. Interested in checking it out though.



TenYears said:


> Yeah, you reminded me that there are a ton I want to watch.
> 
> I keep putting some of them off because, well, they're just really going to be hard to watch. Just...heartbreaking.
> 
> At the top of my list is:
> Hoop Dreams
> Hearts And Minds (a brutally honest, no holds barred look inside the Vietnam War)
> Detropia (a look inside the total collapse of the city of Detroit)
> Born Into Brothels (my mom recommended this, but I really don't know if I could sit through it...probably not)


Man, you have to watch hoop dreams. its one of my favorite documentaries of all time. Documentaries are also one of the few things i watch these days... just bored of most stuff that is on tv


----------



## tea111red

i really like the first 13 seconds of "hyperfast" by lacuna coil. the rest of the song is kind of a let down compared to those first 13 seconds.

ahhh, but those first 13 seconds are dreamy, lol.

that reminds me.....i also like the first 15 seconds of "long cool woman in a black dress" by the hollies. pretty cool, too.


----------



## foe

Love Me Like You Do by Ellie Goulding is the best pop song of 2015


----------



## margojac

why there is no puppy size elephants ?


----------



## Kevin001

Jurassic World is now the 3rd highest grossing movie ever?......I can only imagine how the sequel(s) are going to do.


----------



## tea111red

i'm listening to dokken. *hides in embarrassment* lol.


----------



## coeur_brise

Wow, my brother actually did something nice. I felt rejected and said aloud my woes, woe is I, ba hoo hoo. Then he patted me on the head.


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Wow, my brother actually did something nice. I felt rejected and said aloud my woes, woe is I, ba hoo hoo. Then he patted me on the head.


:hug *pats you on your wittle noggin*


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> i'm listening to dokken. *hides in embarrassment* lol.


Omg, I have to ask, what song, what album? You don't have to answer. I would totally understand if you didn't. Or if you never posted on this forum again lol.


----------



## tea111red

TenYears said:


> Omg, I have to ask, what song, what album? You don't have to answer. I would totally understand if you didn't. Or if you never posted on this forum again lol.


lol... "when heaven comes down"


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> lol... "when heaven comes down"


Lmao. Yeah, is all good. I listened to this, over and over in 9th grade (I think?) with an ex gf that thought they were sooooooooo hot.


----------



## tea111red

TenYears said:


> Lmao. Yeah, is all good. I listened to this, over and over in 9th grade (I think?) with an ex gf that thought they were sooooooooo hot.


lol, i was listening to that earlier, too!!!

george lynch does have a good body, esp. in that video!!!


----------



## TenYears

tea111red said:


> lol, i was listening to that earlier, too!!!
> 
> george lynch does have a good body, esp. in that video!!!


Well....OK...go on with your prepubescent little girl fantasies about a hot rock star that's gonna knock on your bedroom window one night and rescue you and take you away to be his forever. Where you'll be rock gods. And goddesses. Forever.

(jk)


----------



## tea111red

TenYears said:


> Well....OK...go on with your prepubescent little girl fantasies about a hot rock star that's gonna knock on your bedroom window one night and rescue you and take you away to be his forever. Where you'll be rock gods. And goddesses. Forever.
> 
> (jk)


hahaha, you got me. :lol


----------



## coeur_brise

TenYears said:


> :hug *pats you on your wittle noggin*


Aw thanks. tbh, I'm kind of embarrassed because I thought this was the Random Thought of the Day thread in the Just For Fun section. Oops. :squeeze


----------



## TenYears

coeur_brise said:


> Aw thanks. tbh, I'm kind of embarrassed because I thought this was the Random Thought of the Day thread in the Just For Fun section. Oops. :squeeze


Nah is all OK, hope your woes go away. I'm here if you ever want to talk, serious, hope you're OK.


----------



## HenDoggy

my newest tv show obsession is the pitch. Damn, how fun it would be to work in advertisement. I guess it really isn't a job cut out for introverts but i can dream


----------



## tea111red

i need more dark music to listen to.


----------



## Barakiel

Would it be worth watching Mad Max: Fury Road even if I haven't seen the other movies, and barely know what it's about?


----------



## gopherinferno

Barakiel said:


> Would it be worth watching Mad Max: Fury Road even if I haven't seen the other movies, and barely know what it's about?


yeah you don't really have to know anything about the old ones. this movie is...a whole other creature compared to the others


----------



## tea111red

i need new music to listen to. i'm so bored of everything.


----------



## Barakiel

There's way too many Beatles tribute bands, and most of them just play unoriginal note-for-note covers anyway. What's the point when you can just listen to the original songs?


----------



## Peighton

Avril Lavigne literally doesn't age. I want her genes.


----------



## HenDoggy

Peighton said:


> Avril Lavigne literally doesn't age. I want her genes.


whatever it is she needs to bottle and sell it, she looks 18ish :surprise:


----------



## Twelve Keyz

LOL


----------



## Peighton

HenDoggy said:


> whatever it is she needs to bottle and sell it, she looks 18ish :surprise:


I know right? I want whatever drug she's taking!


----------



## Kevin001

The Choice comes out Feb. 5? I don't think I can wait that long........ugh.


----------



## minimized

Aubrey Plaza


----------



## acidicwithpanic

minimized said:


> Aubrey Plaza


Babe.


----------



## tea111red

that damn commercial has gotten that "Almost Paradise" song stuck in my head.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see that N.W.A. movie.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Jurassic World is now the 3rd highest grossing movie ever?......I can only imagine how the sequel(s) are going to do.


Jurassic Park came out in theaters about the time I graduated.
Jaws came out the day I was born - both movies broke the box-office record.

Jaws had the record in 1975 until some movie called Star Wars came out and broke the record. :roll :lol


----------



## HenDoggy

_*Divers:*_
01 Anecdotes
02 Sapokanikan
03 Leaving the City
04 Goose Eggs
05 Waltz of the 101st Lightborne
06 The Things I Say
07 Divers
08 Same Old Man
09 You Will Not Take My Heart Alive
10 A Pin-Light Bent
11 Time, As a Symptom

:smile2:


----------



## Vuldoc

the 'alternative' radio stations have their share of okay songs and **** songs but lately it seems it's been more of the latter.


----------



## coeur_brise

Ozzy basically said his drummer was too fat to tour thus play. Poor Bill Ward. I mean, he did have a heart attack but I think he should still play.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

so apparently they're doing a reboot of the _Heroes_ series... Why?


----------



## Barakiel

I feel that Frank Zappa is misunderstood by a lot of his fans, at least the ones who take everything he said at face value.


----------



## bad baby

so i was talking to someone about the movie dark city, and it's funny how much perception plays into our memory of things - like, he remembers it as a film about an alien hivemind conducting experiments on humans to try and save their race, whereas i remember it as being about this couple who had their memories manipulated and ended up reuniting in the end (albeit as strangers)... it's almost as if we watched two entirely different movies, lol.


----------



## tea111red

i want to want some inspirational movies.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

tea111red said:


> i want to want some inspirational movies.


i guess you could call it inspirational 
https://mrrumsey.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/locke_movie_poster.jpg


----------



## calichick

This actresses' mom is half black.










I watched the movie the gift yesterday and was thinking pretty girl, and possibly whitest white girl alive.

And then learning that she has Afro blood..










Mind blown.


----------



## tea111red

TheOLDPrince said:


> i guess you could call it inspirational
> https://mrrumsey.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/locke_movie_poster.jpg


that sounds pretty interesting. thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

tea111red said:


> that sounds pretty interesting. thanks for the recommendation.


Yeah i thought it was pretty good, anytime!


----------



## HenDoggy

I feel like I'm doing a huge disservice by listening to Carrie & Lowell as background music...


----------



## HenDoggy

gawd, i love pavement so much...


----------



## HenDoggy

i forgot how good the latest florence + the machine album is. really digging it right now.


----------



## samiisprink

HenDoggy said:


> i forgot how good the latest florence + the machine album is. really digging it right now.


I didn't know they came out with a new album. I'll have to check it out 

Also the song "Often" by the Weeknd is really dirty. I just heard it lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Let's see what I will find as the Beach Incident of the Day.

I am going to need a lot of dips in the lake today! :sigh


----------



## TenYears

Vuldoc said:


> the 'alternative' radio stations have their share of okay songs and **** songs but lately it seems it's been more of the latter.


I have a love hate relationship with the alt station here in Houston. I swear to God they have the same twenty or thirty songs in rotation, day after day, month after month year after year. Yeah there's nothing really "alternative" about that lol. I loves me some Korn and Disturbed and STP but for the love of God man the same songs over and over ffs.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Movies really help me, I wish I could watch more that I would really relate to and enjoy


----------



## fonz

Damn I wish I could find somewhere to watch the movie 'Victoria',can't even find it on torrent sites FML


----------



## estse

This is in my basement, yup:


----------



## HenDoggy

Wow that performance by Sharon Irving on America's Got Talent was perfection. She is so talented, I hope she wins it. Now that song "Imagine" is going to be stuck in my head for days... and yes, I watch America's Got Talent lol


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait :evil.


----------



## tea111red

i really like the guitarist from type o negative's (and singer for seventh void) voice (kenny hickey). heh.


----------



## HenDoggy

whoa, fiona apple has/had a eat disorder? that's so sad. :crying: she's beautiful though.


----------



## tea111red

i always like how godsmack just named their song "whatever."

they don't even use that word once in that song. it seems like they couldn't think of a name so they just decided to call it "whatever." lol


----------



## HenDoggy

whats the hype with true detective? is it really as good as people make it out to be?


----------



## cosmicslop

My mom becomes more like Rick Sanchez with each passing day by having uncontrollable burps while speaking.


----------



## mattmc

HenDoggy said:


> whats the hype with true detective? is it really as good as people make it out to be?


It has some flaws but let's just say it's worth watching.

_"I think human consciousness is a tragic misstep in evolution. We became too self aware, nature created an aspect of nature separate from itself. We are creatures that should not exist by natural law&#8230;We are things that labor under the illusion of having a self, a secretion of sensory, experience, and feeling, programmed with total assurance that we are each somebody, when in fact everybody is nobody."_ - Rust Cohle


----------



## Xisha




----------



## kesker

HenDoggy said:


> whoa, fiona apple has/had a eat disorder? that's so sad. :crying: she's beautiful though.


talented, beautiful. definitely. her eyes...:heart


----------



## kesker

i think i might be a needy person. is that bad?


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm not sure if I'm hiding it well, but Star Wars and Hateful Eight finishing this year, only for next year to be an extravaganza of comic book films, Underworld: Next Generation, Resident Evil: The Final Chapter, Star Wars: Rogue One, and other things I can't think of right now. I'm amped as a movie fan. So, so amped for 2016.


----------



## tea111red

That thread makes me want to watch a bunch of Wonder Years episodes now. It'll take me back.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Listened to the new Slayer song.. It sounds like they pasted a Testament riff on one of their whirlwind of turds songwriting formula.


----------



## Kevin001

Considering the new Star Wars is coming out soon, I haven't been seeing any trailers on tv. Kinda weird.


----------



## estse

Katie Perry infected my computer with a virus.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I wish the "What movie did you watch?" thread wasn't bogged down by two posters constantly. I like talking movies. And they don't. They just post and post and post the movie titles only. Sigh.


----------



## Perkins

Black Mass just leaked!


----------



## JustThisGuy

I just looked up some actresses and I'm shocked that they're not younger then me. Keira Knightley (30), Emily Blunt (32), and Natalie Portman (34).

For some weird reason, that makes me feel old.


----------



## tea111red

I wish I could find some new songs (or at least one) to get enthusiastic about.


----------



## coeur_brise

Halfsleeper said:


> I can't wait for The Martian the trailer gives me goosebumps. I actually read the book the whole book in three days (it takes me weeks to get through a regular book) it interests me that much. It's weird this is the only movie I've ever been this excited to watch in theaters, doesn't even matter that I'm going alone. It's directed by Ridley Scott so it shouldn't be a disappointment.


Its good. I highly recommend it. The main character, like Tom Hanks, even has his own Wilson, except instead of a soccer ball, its a huge potato that he crafts into a friend... 
J/k there is no potato named Wilson, but that'd be funny. Again, recommended, I hear it sticks pretty close to the storyline. Saw it last weekend.

Random thought: that moment when you see Justin Bieber's sexuality in a music video. Its like seeing your younger sibling make out. I kinda dont want to look. It's so weird. What does he mean when he wants to spice up a relationship by getting fake kidnapped.?


----------



## Kevin001

I still haven't seen Sinister 2, need to see it asap.


----------



## JustThisGuy

My horrorthon is at 7 movies, and so I'm 3 movies behind. 31 horror movies for October. Must complete. I can do it. I know I can.


----------



## blue2




----------



## coeur_brise

I just have Mariah on repeat these days so much so that I'm about this close to decorating my room with butterflies and glitter. Man, I'm so outdated. Don't you know she's like 50?? Hm.


----------



## mattmc

Liked The Visit more than I thought I would. Had a lot of personality and tension.

Unrelated but this song is everything.


----------



## TryingMara

So glad that Fargo is back. Wish there was another episode on tonight.


----------



## cosmicslop

So I tried falling asleep to Max Richter's latest 8 hour project that's meant to be played while you're sleeping. I tried to. I'm a light sleeper and just woke up during the second track. I could try again since the stress I've been feeling has subsided.

edit: I've been so stressed I didn't get to watch Fargo's premiere. TryingMara just reminded me.


----------



## tea111red

That show on ID called Web of Lies might be my new favorite show, lol.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

why haven't I discovered John oliver before? "Last week tonight" is awesome


----------



## blue2




----------



## DarrellLicht

I had Halloween a tad early. Holy crap.. I guess that's what I get for having my doubts.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0884328/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## JustThisGuy

Ahmergawd girl grew up pretty.








I liked Goosebumps, too, but like she put it, wasn't a super fan.



DarrellLicht said:


> I had Halloween a tad early. Holy crap.. I guess that's what I get for having my doubts.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0884328/?ref_=nv_sr_1


The Mist was my favorite horror from a Stephen King adaptation. Yes, over The Shining. That ending to The Mist is a doozie.


----------



## DarrellLicht

JustThisGuy said:


> The Mist was my favorite horror from a Stephen King adaptation. Yes, over The Shining. That ending to The Mist is a doozie.


I laughed because I have some Lisa Gerrard's music, and that song used in the ending sequence has been used in two other movies. I guess film producers only have rights usage to just that song of hers (or whatever).

But yeah, those cgi critters really got under my skin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"_Mad Dog? I hate that name. I hate it._"


----------



## DarrellLicht

TryingMara said:


> So glad that Fargo is back. Wish there was another episode on tonight.


Agreed. I am a little disappointed Lorne Malvo had to go..


----------



## Kevin001

I Spit on your Grave III came out already? I guess I'll watch it this weekend.


----------



## mattmc

Crimson Peak was gorgeous and I'd recommend it. Still not sure what I'll watch on Halloween itself.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

i hope they really do make another matrix triology...and as long as i live ill always hate the movie 300


----------



## blue2




----------



## PlayerOffGames

it wasnt cuz of the pic with the sparta shirt...it was something else...youre an emotional vampire :no ...shame on you!...you should really be ashamed though


----------



## PlayerOffGames

and why was i thinking about that pic before i looked for this thread?...what is that?...it makes you think all kinds of things...like i went on SAS with chrome like i always do but i used the mobile version and a lot of people had the same avatar...and why did so many people post "no" that one time?...and i swear i posted something and it swirled on the screen! ._. ...plus ive been doing things differently so thats good...i download my first game on my phone today 8) ...ok im feeling better for some reason...im being molested and saved by my own thoughts so not sure what to do and yes, i know theres a difference between people and thoughts and the fact that i have to say that here shows theres something wrong...and right now thats the only things thats wrong...cuz ive been like this for a while


----------



## JustThisGuy

inna sense said:


> i hope they really do make another matrix triology...and as long as i live ill always hate the movie 300


Is there talks there will be another Matrix trilogy? Because despite consensus, I enjoyed Reloaded and Revolutions. They weren't perfect but they were fun and smart enough for my brain to chew on something.

300 was visually stunning. The story is incredibly linear, though. Haven't seen the sequel. I have it. Seems unnecessary, but I have it. Heh.

Speaking of Frank Miller comics being made into films, I truly hope they make a Sin City 3. I've heard it's in the works, I just worry about development hell and the weak box-office of the last one. It really needs just one more anthology installment to complete the 7 book series of Frank Miller's Sin City.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

JustThisGuy said:


> Is there talks there will be another Matrix trilogy?


i read it somewhere...it might be about the other versions of neo like the blind black guy whom i think is another version of him :crying:


----------



## JustThisGuy

inna sense said:


> i read it somewhere...it might be about the other versions of neo like the blind black guy whom i think is another version of him :crying:


Interesting. I've never heard of him. I've read all the comics, watched the Animatrix, and played Enter the Matrix. Still need to play Path of Neo, though we pretty much know that story. Heh. But yea, I've got everything under my belt. I don't think Matrix Online had any stories to add, I believe. It was just a post-Revolutions matrix and you could be human, rogue program or an agent of the matrix.

Anyways, I think they should move forward. Like The Oracle said, Neo will be back. And maybe they can reinvent the name or the concept or something. It'd be weird.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

JustThisGuy said:


> Interesting. I've never heard of him. I've read all the comics, watched the Animatrix, and played Enter the Matrix. Still need to play Path of Neo, though we pretty much know that story. Heh. But yea, I've got everything under my belt. I don't think Matrix Online had any stories to add, I believe. It was just a post-Revolutions matrix and you could be human, rogue program or an agent of the matrix.
> 
> Anyways, I think they should move forward. Like The Oracle said, Neo will be back. And maybe they can reinvent the name or the concept or something. It'd be weird.


hes there when neo first meets the oracle...i also liked the game and the animatrix...havent looked at the other stuff yet...so no one else thought that about the blind guy...youre all stupid...im going to bed


----------



## JustThisGuy

inna sense said:


> hes there when neo first meets the oracle...i also liked the game and the animatrix...havent looked at the other stuff yet...so no one else thought that about the blind guy...youre all stupid...im going to bed


*scratches head*










If he was The One, then how did the program transfer to Neo if he's still alive?

In Enter the Matrix, Ghost had the potential to be The One it was revealed. And that game is canon according to the Wachowskis.


----------



## feels

If 'Before Sunrise' is your favorite movie or even in your top 5 then lets ****ing fight


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> If 'Before Sunrise' is your favorite movie or even in your top 5 then lets ****ing fight


Haha! Why come? I do really like that movie. Not to many romance movies that I like. I liked Sunset moreso. I need to see Before Midnight.

Too cheesy? Too full of itself? A story that lies about true nature? 'Cause that's a lot of romance films. Especially rom-coms. Jeez. I don't think I like one rom-com. Does (500) Days of Summer count as a rom-com or a quirky romance? Might be the same thing... Nevermind.


----------



## feels

JustThisGuy said:


> Haha! Why come? I do really like that movie. Not to many romance movies that I like. I liked Sunset moreso. I need to see Before Midnight.
> 
> Too cheesy? Too full of itself? A story that lies about true nature? 'Cause that's a lot of romance films. Especially rom-coms. Jeez. I don't think I like one rom-com. Does (500) Days of Summer count as a rom-com or a quirky romance? Might be the same thing... Nevermind.


I can't really think of many romance movies I like either. Except like 'Gone With The Wind' that movie was awesome. Honestly my experience with 'Before Sunrise' was mostly me just listening to them talk but not fully engaged or anything. I was on the computer and the movie was playing in the background and I just could not stand these two *******s blabbing on about all this "profound" bull****. I wasn't feeling any chemistry either. Just really both annoyed and bored the **** out of me. I thought maybe I didn't give this movie a fair chance and maybe I should actually sit down and pay attention to it but then I remembered that Richard Linklater also made 'Boyhood' which made me wanna hang myself so I think this type of **** just isn't for me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> I can't really think of many romance movies I like either. Except like 'Gone With The Wind' that movie was awesome. Honestly my experience with 'Before Sunrise' was mostly me just listening to them talk but not fully engaged or anything. I was on the computer and the movie was playing in the background and I just could not stand these two *******s blabbing on about all this "profound" bull****. I wasn't feeling any chemistry either. Just really both annoyed and bored the **** out of me. I thought maybe I didn't give this movie a fair chance and maybe I should actually sit down and pay attention to it but then I remembered that Richard Linklater also made 'Boyhood' which made me wanna hang myself so I think this type of **** just isn't for me.


Haha! Fair enough.

Another Boyhood hater, huh? I thought it was ok. You remind me of RedLetterMedia on YouTube. "It took twelve years to make."  They and you went against the grain of critics and audiences that thought it was the best film of that year. They thought it was crud. It is hard to find a likeable character in that film, I must say.


----------



## pandana

I can't get over how cute LunchMoney Lewis is! He's like the biggest plush toy you'll ever see. Oh wow, he's so adorable! I just want to pinch his cheeks and hug him. He's sooo cute!


----------



## tea111red

i want to watch some psychological thrillers. i'm tempted to get netflix or something.


----------



## JustThisGuy

If I dislike Star Wars: Episode 7 - The Force Awakens, I think I'll hate myself.



tea111red said:


> i want to watch some psychological thrillers. i'm tempted to get netflix or something.


Netflix is the bee's knees.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

:yay


----------



## catcharay

Just finished binge watching How to get away with murder. Awesome first season.. Voila Davis really adds a special quality to the show. My single regret is that I didn't have a ready supply of chocolate and popcorn on hand.


----------



## IcedOver

Anyone heard of the film "August Underground"? It's an underground horror/gore/exploitation film from 2001 about a serial killer that has developed a notorious reputation for its extreme and realistic violence. I'm a big horror fan and have heard of this over the years, but never really looked up info on it until recently. On the bus on the way to work, I pass a physical store called The Toe Tag Store which has a poster of this in the window. It opened a couple years ago. I assumed that it was just a general horror or goth merchandise store, but in looking up information on the film, I find that the indie production company of the film is Toe Tag Pictures, that the film was shot in Pittsburgh (something I didn't know), and I believe the store sells stuff related to this and their other horror films.

What's odd about this is the location of the store. It's in a part of the city called Millvale, a quiet and very old town where both sides of my family come from originally. Decades ago it used to be a nice traditional town, but it's degraded slightly and currently is mostly populated mostly by older people and a bit of "white trash." This store is in an area where no other stores are, just some row houses with families and a bar. The only people who ever come to Millvale who would frequent this store are hipsters who go to the indie theater for concerts (used to be a church) a few streets over. So you have all these private residences in this quiet town, then a store dedicated to what is allegedly one of the sickest films ever made plopped right in the middle. It seems a better location could have been found, don't you agree?


----------



## Aeiou

New wave + fog all around.
I think I'm having an orgasm right now on this train.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75

Wow - I am really sore.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Is it just me or would this not sell as a comic book movie?










The Amazing Spiderdog


----------



## coeur_brise

^^ the amazing spider dog can kill with cuteness. 

I like that Justin Bieber asks "What do you mean?!" so casually. It's like he's not super frustrated and fed up. Its almost nice in a way. "What do you mean? I'm a nice person but you're confusing"


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I find it entertaining that you're paying attention t Bieber. 

If the living are "the walking dead," then are the undead walking walkers? (See: The Walking Dead)


----------



## Kevin001

I still can't believe I haven't seen Sinister 2 yet, I have to see it soon.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jeffrey Dean Morgan has a raging Lucille to get to play Negan, and that gives me a raging Lucille.


----------



## Kevin001

It seems like Justin Bieber's whole album is in the Billboard top 100 this week. That is crazy.


----------



## tea111red

cabron by rhcp is the kind of song that makes me want to punch it.


----------



## Spindrift

Scrubs had some awesome music in it. Occasionally some bad stuff, but mostly awesome.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm excited for the X-Men: Apocalypse trailer to come out next, after this Captain America: Civil War trailer.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see this movie. :mushy


----------



## tea111red

Zakk Wylde :yes


----------



## Kevin001

The Voice went from 9 contestants to 4 in one week? Da ***? That is way too big of a cut. Either the show is losing popularity or somebody screwed up the formatting.


----------



## tea111red

Ministry helps put me in a better mood.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe the new Star Wars movie is coming out next week. Snuck up on me.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Still not all that amped for X-Men: Apocalypse. I mean, what does it really bring to the table other than the ultimate mutant. Idk. Skeptical.


----------



## Spindrift

I've always loved that Laika's comfort zone has pretty much been dark, weird, and slightly macabre, but I'm really excited to see _Kubo & the Two Strings_ when it comes out because it looks like they're branching out from that zone a little bit. I'm getting a _Samurai Jack_ meets _James & the Giant Peach_ vibe from the teaser.

Also, is it just me, or was that first trailer for _Tarzan_ not terrible?


----------



## Spindrift

RE: Kubo

I'm also interested in seeing how they handle the water. Large bodies of water seem to be very difficult to animate convincingly in stop-motion. A recent stop-motion just used CGI, wish I could remember which one it was, but it seemed to do the job.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Independence Day: Resurgence.

First thoughts: Why?

Reaction after trailer: WHYER?!?!?

Here's the trailer. I have morbid curiosity (if I get to see it free).


----------



## Fever Dream

JustThisGuy said:


> Independence Day: Resurgence.
> 
> First thoughts: Why?
> 
> Reaction after trailer: WHYER?!?!?
> 
> Here's the trailer. I have morbid curiosity (if I get to see it free).


Why?: $$$$

WHYER?!?!?: $$$$ + just because they can


----------



## TheOLDPrince

these korean dramas are all the same but they never fail to make me teary eyed at some point :lol


----------



## Perkins

I'm nearly almost done enduring that new Brangelina movie, By The Sea. Honestly, it's not much different than watching paint dry. Definitely the worst movie I've seen this year.


----------



## mattmc

Damn, The Flash's first season really impressed me. They knocked it out of the park.


----------



## tea111red

It's really hard for me to find good entertainment.


----------



## P1e2

Another chilled Sunday with naps, laundry, slow cooker cooking up my dinner. Mmmmm... Zzzzzz..


----------



## Carterrr95

mattmc said:


> Damn, The Flash's first season really impressed me. They knocked it out of the park.


second season is also really impressive


----------



## mattmc

Carterrr95 said:


> second season is also really impressive


I bet it is and I'll probably be current pretty soon. Seeing this show grow and expand it's mythos is going to be very exciting.


----------



## Blue Dino

I feel bad for Miss Colombia.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I find my lack of faith in Star Wars fans disturbing. It's starting to get a bit much. Traditionalists whining, newschool fans that're annoying, and the spoilers/trolls of these types of things. It's not the first time I've been a part of a fandom I've not liked most of the people of, but didn't think it'd be Star Wars. Sigh. Maybe it'll pass.

Reminds me of punk rock. I love a lot of punk rock bands, but the fans suck. You've got your "you're not punk, poseur" punkers, then you've got your pop-punk kids who think they're listening to punk, and then there's this Johnny Rotten idolization of being an a-hole to everybody as if it's a cool persona to uphold. Bleh. Punk rock is about taking no ****, but not taking a **** on everything. IMO. Sigh...



Blue Dino said:


> I feel bad for Miss Colombia.


She did not wanna take off that crown. Course the lack of a translator. Oh, man. She probably cried all night, doing rail after rail of cocaine. :laugh:


----------



## Ckg2011

A fellow chucker eh​


----------



## coeur_brise

If I had the power of the Force, I'd be like, " OK, you're gonna think I'm normal, somewhat interesting and not judge what I do." Then wave my hand around.


----------



## JustThisGuy

coeur_brise said:


> If I had the power of the Force, I'd be like, " OK, you're gonna think I'm normal, somewhat interesting and not judge what I do." Then wave my hand around.


I'd be like, "You do find me irresistible. You do want me. You will take off your clothes. You will..." Ok, you see where I'm going with this.


----------



## tea111red

i need to listen to some songs about dying and being dead.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Why do people love reality television? Let alone the TLC kind? I can...not...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I'm glad they brought Luther back, now just need to get to the new year for other series to return


----------



## tea111red

Black Label Society!!!!!


----------



## feels

poe should give finn a last name too if ya know what I'm sayin


----------



## JustThisGuy

Star Wars whiners. They act like they're above it. Can't stop talking about it. Odd.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm glad they brought Luther back, now just need to get to the new year for other series to return


I need to see Luther so bad. Heard it's good. I'm not into crime-drama/procedurals, but I'd give it a try.



feels said:


> poe should give finn a last name too if ya know what I'm sayin


They were in a hurry. Heh. Unless you're getting into fanfics where they make love and Finn takes Poe's last name. :serious:


----------



## feels

JustThisGuy said:


> They were in a hurry. Heh. Unless you're getting into fanfics where they make love and Finn takes Poe's last name. :serious:


Lol, yeah I was referring more to the latter. Haven't read any fics like that yet tho. 8) But I love their bro relationship in the movie...I just think they'd be pretty cute together too. :3


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> Lol, yeah I was referring more to the latter. Haven't read any fics like that yet tho. 8) But I love their bro relationship in the movie...I just think they'd be pretty cute together too. :3


Yea, they were really great together. I hope they continue that dynamic.


----------



## tea111red

Undercover Boss is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Kevin001

Sam Hunt is a horrible live singer but girls still go crazy........it must be his looks/style.


----------



## inane

I finally realized the mindset that leads my female friends to do stuff like date guys for free dinners. Lack of respect, out of bad experiences with men. 

Doing my best not to become bitter, and remain loving and respectful to males in my life. It's hard though because it seems like all my girlfriends treat me a million times better than any guy would.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

inane said:


> I finally realized the mindset that leads my female friends to do stuff like date guys for free dinners. Lack of respect, out of bad experiences with men.
> 
> Doing my best not to become bitter, and remain loving and respectful to males in my life. It's hard though because it seems like all my girlfriends treat me a million times better than any guy would.


Thats just cruel. Just because you had some bad experience doesn't mean every guy is the same. I hate women like that.


----------



## inane

visualkeirockstar said:


> Thats just cruel. Just because you had some bad experience doesn't mean every guy is the same. I hate women like that.


Oh, I noticed I've posted in the wrong Random thread.

It's not something I would do, so don't worry :roll


----------



## TryingMara

Loving this marathon. Makes me happy.


----------



## tea111red

I need new good songs to listen to.


----------



## rdrr

Whatever happened to Michelle Branch?


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Sam Hunt is a horrible live singer but girls still go crazy........it must be his looks/style.


I don't know about live, but I can't change the station fast enough when I hear him on the radio. Definitely not a fan of his style.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> I don't know about live, but I can't change the station fast enough when I hear him on the radio. Definitely not a fan of his style.


Really? lol. I used to hate his music but now it seems like I listen to him regularly.


----------



## Daveyboy

TryingMara said:


> Loving this marathon. Makes me happy.


Same here. If you talking Twilight Zone..

Time Enough at Last..


----------



## TryingMara

Kevin001 said:


> Really? lol. I used to hate his music but now it seems like I listen to him regularly.


Yeah, I find the talking bits to be very irritating.



Daveyboy said:


> Same here. If you talking Twilight Zone..
> 
> Time Enough at Last..


Yep  So many good ones.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm mad about missing the 70mm roadshow release of The Hateful Eight that has 6 extra minutes of footage, supposedly. But what the Hell comes to my little state anyway? Ah well. I'll see it in theatres in a couple days. Digital is fine. I watched Inglorious Basterds that way.



Camelleone said:


> why korean actress and actors they seems to have very good skin complexion and doesn't aging much? some of them are on their 30's or 40's but still looking good and young. I'm very impressive.





Camelleone said:


> I had soft kitty song (from big bang theory) all over my head when I see a cat.


Ok... Your English... Is adorable.


----------



## Camelleone

JustThisGuy said:


> I'm mad about missing the 70mm roadshow release of The Hateful Eight that has 6 extra minutes of footage, supposedly. But what the Hell comes to my little state anyway? Ah well. I'll see it in theatres in a couple days. Digital is fine. I watched Inglorious Basterds that way.
> 
> Ok... Your English... Is adorable.


sorry for so many grammatical mistakes in my posts.. I'll be careful next time


----------



## SilkyJay

Kevin001 said:


> Sam Hunt is a horrible live singer but girls still go crazy........it must be his looks/style.


that's michael's brother right?


----------



## Kevin001

Yajyklis10 said:


> that's michael's brother right?


Michael Hunt? Never heard of him.


----------



## SilkyJay

Kevin001 said:


> Michael Hunt? Never heard of him.


he actually goes by mike I think. :wink2:

sorry I'm absolutely horrible.


----------



## Kevin001

SilkyJay10 said:


> he actually goes by mike I think. :wink2:
> 
> sorry I'm absolutely horrible.


Oh, I got it now. lol. :doh


----------



## cool user name

probably not the place to ask this, but.. what ever happened to that iCod dude?


----------



## tea111red

hmm...sexy guitar....yeah. the best.


----------



## Perkins

Pearl Jam is terrible.


----------



## cosmicslop

i love zahn mcclarnon. i want to feed him lemon bars, braid his hair, and go for a ride on his motorbike. 

also, i'll put you through that ****ing wall.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't believe AHS Hotel season finale is next week. It was a pretty good season, confusing af but good.


----------



## cosmicslop

If I didn't know who Lana del Rey was and you showed me her lyrics and told me it was created by two chatbots talking to each other, I would believe you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Perkins said:


> Pearl Jam is terrible.


 I call them Oyster Jelly.


----------



## Perkins

WillYouStopDave said:


> I call them Oyster Jelly.


Do you like them? The only song I ever really liked was Jeremy. The video was one of the best I've seen too. Other than that I really can't stand them. :\


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Perkins said:


> Do you like them? The only song I ever really liked was Jeremy. The video was one of the best I've seen too. Other than that I really can't stand them. :\


 Yeah, now that you mentioned it I do barely remember the song and video back in the MTV days. I don't remember ever liking it much. I just remembered always calling them Oyster Jelly. Don't know if I ever really heard their other stuff. I liked REM, GNR, AC/DC and Metallica back then.

Back then it was hard to listen to an entire album without buying it unless you had friends who had everything.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I worry that Deadpool won't do well, and studios will be afraid of R-rated supehero/comic book films. :/



Perkins said:


> Do you like them? The only song I ever really liked was Jeremy. The video was one of the best I've seen too. Other than that I really can't stand them. :\


I'm not a fan. I like Do the Evolution. But mostly bc of the music vid.


----------



## coeur_brise

Pearl jam? My gosh. I think the singer is good. One of my favorite song of theirs is Yellow Ledbetter. Unintelligible, unique, amazing:




"I wanna wishywashy wayy yea"


----------



## coeur_brise

Why am I touched by his music? Like touched to the core. His vibrational tunes have become i sync with mine..sort of. I remember listening to this last year ad nauseum while depressed. I suppose he came from the same place: 




And here's a happier tune, just'cause. Not really "happy" lets say, content.


----------



## Kevin001

Am I the only one that didn't know who David Bowie was?


----------



## Charmeleon

coeur_brise said:


> Pearl jam? My gosh. I think the singer is good. One of my favorite song of theirs is Yellow Ledbetter. Unintelligible, unique, amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wanna wishywashy wayy yea"


yeah one of my faves too even tho i dont really understand half of what he's saying lol


----------



## tea111red

The Bachelor sucks.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Kevin001 said:


> Am I the only one that didn't know who David Bowie was?


I knew he was an old, creepy looking musician but thats it


----------



## McFly

coeur_brise said:


> Pearl jam? My gosh. I think the singer is good. One of my favorite song of theirs is Yellow Ledbetter. Unintelligible, unique, amazing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I wanna wishywashy wayy yea"


This video is hilarious:






"make me fries" :lol


----------



## McFly

I'm getting tired of waiting for 4k movies. You can download trailers and 4k movies down converted to 1080p but the technology is available already. I found a couple streaming apps that work for the Roku, but you have to pay like $10 just to watch a crappy Hollywood movie once or $30 to buy it. 4k blu rays are supposed to come out this year but I wonder what titles are going to be released. It seems like whenever a new movie format comes out the selection of movies are not good.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

alex turner looks and acts like such a douche nowadays that is hard to like anything he does... but this song is terrible anyway


----------



## Kevin001

Its been 10yrs since high school musical? That is crazy.


----------



## bad baby

TheOLDPrince said:


> alex turner looks and acts like such a douche nowadays that is hard to like anything he does... but this song is terrible anyway


jaysus christttt is that the last shadow puppets? Wtf happened to them!!!! They used to be one of my favorite bands. This sounds like some third rate outtake from miles kane's rascals :c

alex turner used to be so adorable and his music used to be actually, yknow, _good_. Arctic monkeys went to **** sometime around 2011 and I stopped paying attention.

--------

Just watched kyary pamyu pamyu video and holy ****ing hell on a stick, this whole decora thing is giving me ocd. Seriously I just wanna march onto the set and just....clean. my favorite part was when she vomited bats/eyeballs and her head turned into a blob. So kray.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

bad baby said:


> jaysus christttt is that the last shadow puppets? Wtf happened to them!!!! They used to be one of my favorite bands. This sounds like some third rate outtake from miles kane's rascals :c
> 
> alex turner used to be so adorable and his music used to be actually, yknow, _good_. Arctic monkeys went to **** sometime around 2011 and I stopped paying attention.
> 
> --------
> 
> Just watched kyary pamyu pamyu video and holy ****ing hell on a stick, this whole decora thing is giving me ocd. Seriously I just wanna march onto the set and just....clean. my favorite part was when she vomited bats/eyeballs and her head turned into a blob. So kray.


"bad habits, yeah 
bad habits ooh 
deep trouble 
red lollipop 
pale faces oh right... delicious"


I never checked their album but "my mistakes were made for you" is a great song


----------



## lethe1864

im watching Batman on tv rn (the Nolan one with Bane) and am remembering how good these are....soooo goood to watch
there is no way the new one can even compare, Nolan is a genius


----------



## IcedOver

Heh, not until today did I know that it was John Carpenter actually singing in the theme song to _Big Trouble in Little China_, nor that the band mentioned in the credits, The Coupe de Villes, was his band (consisting of himself, _Halloween III_ director Tommy Lee Wallace and director Nick Castle who played Michael Myers in the original _Halloween_). Of course he's legendary for his film scores, but I didn't know he had this short-lived band. I don't know how this info escaped me, as I'm occasionally a Carpenter fan, but not necessarily of _BTILC_. That movie is playing in theaters on Wednesday, but I probably won't get a chance to go.


----------



## Just Lurking

Well, all caught up on Homeland. Hmm, now what...

Season Five spoilers ahead,

[spoiler=Season Five]Quinn, heh... I'm not sure I've ever seen a television character subjected to so much trauma in a single season... beaten up, shot, stabbed, infected, bludgeoned in the head, tried to kill himself, kidnapped, held captive in restraints, gassed into a vegetative state, had a stroke, was operated on, and then was seemingly killed by a friend. wtf[/spoiler]


----------



## Kevin001

I hate when people crossover from singing shows. Like are you not signed/discovered yet. I mean this guy was pretty good on The Voice and made a name for himself, why does he need American Idol? Maybe he is doing worse off than I thought.


----------



## bad baby

omg marry me ALL OF YOU ~~\(>ω<)/~~~~~~


----------



## Kevin001

There is a Conjuring 2 coming out? I had no idea.


----------



## Kevin001

Can they please stop with the Fast & Furious movies. 3 more? Seriously? It should of ended with the last one.


----------



## unemployment simulator

I SURPASSED 40 THOUSAND SCROBBLES ON LASTFM RECENTLY!!










that's 40 thousand plays of songs since I registered on the site. wow I have listened to a lot of music!


----------



## TryingMara

Regardless of reviews, I'm looking forward to Zoolander 2.



Kevin001 said:


> There is a Conjuring 2 coming out? I had no idea.


Can't wait. Wish it was coming out sooner.


----------



## Kevin001

TryingMara said:


> Can't wait. Wish it was coming out sooner.


Ikr. :high5 Nothing quite gets me excited like a new horror movie.


----------



## estse

Haven't seen these clips since I watched Conan in the late 90s:


----------



## estse

Oh, found this yesterday on twitter. It's the only known video clip (albeit very brief) of me playing with this band. For those of you paying attention you can see my right arm (or at least shirt)!!! This was from the past summer:


----------



## feels

Getting hyped for the season 2 premiere of Better Call Saul


----------



## estse

Oh, I miss this girl I dated 1 1/2 times (she counted it as zero) after watching Aubrey Plaza clips. The girl I knew reminded me of Aubrey's good qualities.

Everything is so banal, I'm dead.


----------



## Kevin001

Another movie I'm kinda interested in.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Deadpool will happen sometime this week. I'm excited. Cynical movie goers on here liked it. Good thing, right?


----------



## feels

JustThisGuy said:


> Deadpool will happen sometime this week. I'm excited. Cynical movie goers on here liked it. Good thing, right?


I expected this movie to be pretty cringy at first. The Valentine's promos had me laughing tho so I thought okay _maybe_ it'll be alright. It totally shattered all my expectations tho. It's so good.

It sucks that Animal Collective kind of lost the magic after MPP. Sung Tongs to Merriweather were the golden years. Last two albums have me pretty bummed.


----------



## huh

Whenever I'm feeling depressed I watch this video:


----------



## Kevin001

Still no update to when season 3 of The Strain will start? Driving me crazy!


----------



## Kevin001

Does Armageddon have the most star studded cast or what?


----------



## Barakiel

I can't help but feel the entire Norwegian black metal scene was just an extremely elaborate and dedicated attempt to prove fundamentalists right about rock and metal music.


----------



## catcharay

Now I know why Zayn malik left one direction.. he had grander plans. His song isn't actually that bad, it has better style. One direction will now go downhill. Not like any of this is relevant to me.


----------



## estse

Here's an interview:


----------



## tea111red

Even people on My 600 lb Life can manage to find someone to be w/.


----------



## Kevin001

Omg, Keith Urban just cried. Kelly Clarkson just killed it on American Idol.


----------



## coeur_brise

What the. heck did I just watch... if anyone feels inspired by this video, do make a thread


----------



## HenDoggy

omg why did i watch fuller house!? i guess i wanted to experience the nostalgia


----------



## TryingMara

I wish it was still playing in theaters by me.


----------



## HenDoggy

this netflix show "love" is actually not bad...


----------



## kesker

the buzz has been about the lead actress in "Room" but I can't believe that 9 year old Canadian kid didn't get nominated. He stole the movie as far as I'm concerned. Great performance. Sorry, terrible with names.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

everything after 4:15 is epic, the lyrics, the nazi salute, the heart eating, the satanic subliminal messages :haha


----------



## Kevin001

I've seen the new X-Men trailer like 10x already. It looks legit, it better live up to the hype.


----------



## unemployment simulator

*rest in peace frank kelly*, british comedy legend. the man responsible for the grumpy old character of father jack.


----------



## JustThisGuy

concept series said:


> Almost two weeks til Cloverfield Lane comes out I actually want to go watch but I have no one to go with :cry


I'll go with you. :grin2:

Still need to get Deadpool out of the way. :serious:


----------



## IcedOver

What an absolutely disgraceful Oscars ceremony, the worst ever. The SJW sector manufactured a problem and managed to hijack an entire Oscars night. I expected a few jokes about it from Chris Rock, but it kept going on, and on, and on all night, including a man-on-the-street skit that reinforced black stereotypes and probably would have been rejected from "Chappelle's Show". Then over the credits they played "Fight da Powuh" over a montage of all those awful white folks winning awards. You'd think they were talking about terrorism; this got more weight than 9/11 during the first Oscars ceremony after that. Who the hell cares whether any black actors were or were not nominated? As stupid as the awards are, it's subjective and is housed in opinion. Last I checked, you can't have a quota set with someone's opinions. Forcing "diversity" anywhere is ridiculous, but more so in picking quality. Of course Chris Rock neglected to mention that just in the past few years, Oscars were given to Jennifer Hudson, Jamie Foxx, Lupita Nyong'o, Octavia Spencer (?!?) and . . . Mo'nique (seriously, Mo'Nique has an Oscar).

Even the yearly "In Memoriam" segment was not free from the influence of race obsession. It's supposed to be about remembering those in entertainment we lost (and the best part of the night was that Wes Craven was given recognition and placed first), but Dave Grohl sang a Beatles song that is about race relations.


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot premieres tonight. So excited. :banana


----------



## JustThisGuy

concept series said:


> It's a date then!:b


 I'll by the snacks. You get the tickets. You'll save money. Promise.


----------



## rdrr

tea111red said:


> Even people on My 600 lb Life can manage to find someone to be w/.


Yes, I watch that show too. The human body is very resilient.


----------



## JustThisGuy

concept series said:


> I believe you :sus. but you're picking me up. A fabulous lady like myself doesn't drive herself to a date.


Ooo, a lady! Score!


----------



## JustThisGuy

concept series said:


>











LIKE A GLOVE!


----------



## millenniumman75

I had no idea that the Pointer Sisters provided the vocals to these in 1976 - no "commercial" for the number 1 was ever produced!


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> Yes, I watch that show too. The human body is very resilient.


Oh man, is the body ever.

Nice taste in shows, haha. That show is pretty fascinating....amazing and sad how those people let themselves get to such a bad point.


----------



## rdrr

tea111red said:


> Oh man, is the body ever.
> 
> Nice taste in shows, haha. That show is pretty fascinating....amazing and sad how those people let themselves get to such a bad point.


Yeah that's the reason I watch it, it's just fascinating... but the show is too depressing to watch sometimes, similar to Hoarders show.

Seems like weight loss story shows are all the rage these days. two others i watch-

Fit to Fat to Fit - the trainer actually gains weight to feel like their client. Then they lose weight with them.

Extreme weight loss - The trainer lives with them for the 1st 3 months then they track their weight loss progress for a year.


----------



## tea111red

rdrr said:


> Yeah that's the reason I watch it, it's just fascinating... but the show is too depressing to watch sometimes, similar to Hoarders show.
> 
> Seems like weight loss story shows are all the rage these days. two others i watch-
> 
> Fit to Fat to Fit - the trainer actually gains weight to feel like their client. Then they lose weight with them.
> 
> Extreme weight loss - The trainer lives with them for the 1st 3 months then they track their weight loss progress for a year.


lol, I've watched that Extreme Weight Loss show, too. I like that Chris Powell guy, lol. Haven't seen that Fit to Fat to Fit show, but I heard about it. I guess those trainers are pretty dedicated to helping their clients to do that. It sounds interesting. Guess they have it on YouTube...I'll probably check it out.

Anyway, yeah, I guess these shows are popular because they pretty inspirational. They can help keep you on track and/or show you what path you don't want to go down. Cool seeing people transform themselves and their lives, too.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Just saw the new Ghostbusters trailer. Looks really, really...unfunny. :/

Love McKinnon and Wiig, but it just looks so sucky. Disappointing.


----------



## lethe1864

For some reason i have the urge to catch pokemon, thankfully amazon does not do the 1 hour delivery otherwise i would be impulse buying rn
too bad sun and moon is too far away....


----------



## Kevin001

Season 2 of Mr. Robot better hurry up. I'm a starved fan.


----------



## Arbre

I wasn't really digging TOKiMONSTA's new album, even though she's one of my favourite artists.


----------



## Kevin001

I had no idea Legolas was in some of the Hobbit movies.


----------



## lethe1864

so excited for the finale of Downton Abbey tonight !!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm, the Victoria's Secret Swim Special is tomorrow. I guess I have something to watch tomorrow night .


----------



## HenDoggy

omg bladerunner is soo good, can't wait for the sequel


----------



## HenDoggy

lethe1864 said:


> For some reason i have the urge to catch pokemon, thankfully amazon does not do the 1 hour delivery otherwise i would be impulse buying rn
> too bad sun and moon is too far away....


Doesn't Seattle have that 1 hour drone delivery option? :wink2:


----------



## Estillum




----------



## lethe1864

HenDoggy said:


> Doesn't Seattle have that 1 hour drone delivery option? :wink2:


probably lol 
dont tempt me, i have to focus on exams all this week and pokemon will not help me unfortunately


----------



## HenDoggy

lethe1864 said:


> probably lol
> dont tempt me, i have to focus on exams all this week and pokemon will not help me unfortunately


my bad haha. i remember getting the first pokemon movie on vhs when i was a kid. That movie was awesome. :grin2:


----------



## uziq

silver linings playbook is so comforting


----------



## unemployment simulator

this quote from a cult british film sums up my flat.


> "how can it be so cold in here? its like greenland in here"


----------



## Kevin001

Suicide Squad doesn't come out until August? Holy *****, I was thinking May at the latest. So why were they showing trailers a year in advance?


----------



## Ckg2011

I can't wait for Sausage Party.


----------



## Charmander

Ckg2011 said:


> I can't wait for Sausage Party.


I was just watching that trailer. I predict there's going to be a lot of parents unwittingly taking their kids to see it...


----------



## Ckg2011

Charmander said:


> I was just watching that trailer. I predict there's going to be a lot of parents unwittingly taking their kids to see it...


 I think you're right, just like when parents took their kids to see Kick ***.


----------



## unemployment simulator

http://www.factmag.com/2016/03/18/soundcloud-sony-music-licensing-deal-reached/

not sure if this is good news or bad news really. on the one hand someone needs to give soundcloud financial aid after losses of 44 million, you can't keep going on that way and expect everything to be rosey. 
on the other hand the indie bands, small time record producers, people just getting started in making music might suffer if it adopts a pay to upload procedure, or if the site charges for streams as it would be limiting the audience.

could be a middle ground somewhere in there, big time artists and bands could adopt paid subscription methods and smaller indies could use a free method?


----------



## JustThisGuy

I wonder when The Defenders will come out. Will it keep getting pushed back by season's of the individual shows? Curious. It's success is keeping it from fulfillment. Heh.


----------



## HenDoggy

so far listening to their discog the white album is beatles only perfect album imo


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I want this song to happen/drop. I need the full song.....ugh.


----------



## Barakiel

The artwork for most of Black Flag's albums reminds me of really bad King of the Hill fan art.


----------



## Winds

Finally took some time out to watch Case Closed/Detective Conan and I'm back to being a fan. Haven't watched much anime lately, but this one is back in the rotation.


----------



## Barakiel

Happy birthday King Buzzo!


----------



## HenDoggy

is the actor from rush hour tv show suppose to be asian? he looks hispanic and this show looks really bad...


----------



## HenDoggy

the more i listen to TLOP the more i realize how genius kanye is. the lyrics are pretty atrocious though.


----------



## 629753

hendoggy said:


> the more i listen to tlop the more i realize how genius kanye is. The lyrics are pretty atrocious though.


finally!

Douchebag line in fsmh pt1 was pretty gross and hilarious


----------



## HenDoggy

impedido10 said:


> finally!
> 
> Douchebag line in fsmh pt1 was pretty gross and hilarious


oh yeah that was pretty funny.

the first time i heard this line on "highlights" i chuckled a bit.

"Sometimes I'm wishin' that my dick had GoPro
So I could play that **** back in slo-mo
I just shot an amateur video; I think I should go pro" 

also

"I bet me and Ray J would be friends
If we ain't love the same *****
Yeah, he might have hit it first
Only problem is I'm rich" 

but on a serious note, the samples on FML is just on another level esp the drumline that comes in during the middle of the track. im like dammmnnn....

heres the song he sampled:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

HenDoggy said:


> oh yeah that was pretty funny.
> 
> the first time i heard this line on "highlights" i chuckled a bit.
> 
> "Sometimes I'm wishin' that my dick had GoPro
> So I could play that **** back in slo-mo
> I just shot an amateur video; I think I should go pro"
> 
> also
> 
> "I bet me and Ray J would be friends
> If we ain't love the same *****
> Yeah, he might have hit it first
> Only problem is I'm rich"
> 
> but on a serious note, the samples on FML is just on another level esp the drumline that comes in during the middle of the track. im like dammmnnn....
> 
> heres the song he sampled:


Kanye sampled a post punk track. This is weird to me.


----------



## catcharay

Deadpool was funny, it was unexpected. It reminds me of kickass a little. Rewatching guardiAns of the galaxy and it was definitely a case of high expectations on the first viewing.


----------



## kesker

Belated RIP Robert Loggia, actor in greatest movie scene ever.


----------



## HenDoggy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Kanye sampled a post punk track. This is weird to me.


yeah, he samples everything lol some obscure stuff too. here's an article of some of the stuff he sampled in the new album http://www.factmag.com/2016/02/14/kanye-west-samples-the-life-of-pablo/

apparently he used one of arthur russell's songs. thats cool, i enjoy listening to him..


----------



## McFly

Terminator 2 is coming to back theaters this year for the 25th anniversary. :boogie I missed Aliens 25th anniversary theater showing and Jurassic Park's 20th, I'll be kicking myself if I don't go to see this.


----------



## tea111red

Fat Guys in the Woods......nice name for a TV show. Haha.


----------



## Kevin001

It was nice seeing the finale of American Idol. Seeing all the past winners and J-Lo performed. It was awesome, went out with a bang. I don't remember seeing Archuleta singing though :um.


----------



## ilsr

The "RogueOne" teaser was awesome. OT chills..


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:fall :love2


----------



## Kevin001

I always wondered what Dr. Grant said on the boat to Ellie on Jurassic Park III, now I know.

"The river... Site B! The river!"


----------



## Kevin001

The Choice comes out on DVD on May 3rd. I guess I'll have to wait until then to see it. I've never waited this long to see a new Nicholas Sparks' movie.


----------



## unemployment simulator

city v psg 2nd leg was pretty boring, only came alive in the last 15 minutes. its like neither team wanted to actually win the game. atmosphere was weird in the first half, empty seats, not much encouragement from the crowd for the home team... dafuq.


----------



## Kevin001

I can't wait to see this movie, if its anything like Gone Girl I will be so happy.


----------



## tea111red

hahaha


----------



## Kevin001

Yes! I have to see this! :mushy


----------



## feels

"I got a black moth demon baby in my *****."
It has been a while since I've been this excited about an album.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just remembered like a couple of days ago that Corey Haim died. I mean I was never really a fan but I was alive in the 80s. My sister was crazy about him at the time and had pictures of him everywhere so obviously I remember him. License to Drive was also a pretty funny movie that I liked.

Anyway, I never knew what happened to him. I don't follow the gossip stuff and if I ever really thought about him at all, I'd probably have just assumed he spent his Hollywood money wisely and lived happily ever after. I do remember hearing about his death but I must have been distracted by something else at the time. 

I just randomly thought about him a few days ago and I seemed to remember that he had died. I had to look it up and (unfortunately) the story is pretty sad. Poor guy. He didn't seem to be all that bad of a guy either. When these Hollywood people crash they crash hard.


----------



## Winds

It doesn't matter how many movies or tv shows Linden Ashby pops up in, he will always be Johnny Cage to me. And I will always think back to this line.


----------



## Kevin001

Now You See Me 2 comes out this Summer! If its as good as the first one I'm in for a treat.


----------



## uziq

critical thinking every day wards off dementia


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Love this.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Chris Evans and comedian Jenny Slate are dating now. Thought that was interesting.

I imagine he simply walked up to her, said, "I'm Captain America," and then did this...


----------



## HenDoggy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Love this.


LOL gotta love rob zombie :grin2:


----------



## SilentStrike

The creator of the series Misfits is making a new show about exorcisms called Crazy Face.

...YES, Misfits was a awesome show and a show about exorcisms seems really interesting, just hope one actor does not decide to quit the show right before a season like happened with Misfits, i like the show, but it is obvious the writers were not expecting someone to quit before season 4 and it shows.

Now if only we could get Greg Garcia to do a new show along the lines of Raising Hope and My Name Is Earl.


----------



## feels

Saw Civil War today. This was the best scene:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

JustThisGuy said:


> Chris Evans and comedian Jenny Slate are dating now. Thought that was interesting.
> 
> I imagine he simply walked up to her, said, "I'm Captain America," and then did this...


That is an interesting pair actually. I dunno, it works, and yet, it's interesting.


----------



## Cashel

Persephone The Dread said:


> Love this.


Interesting. My step-dad was saying something about Baby Metal just the other day.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Cashel said:


> Interesting. My step-dad was saying something about Baby Metal just the other day.


They seem to have really blown up now, outside of the usual jrock/jpop fan circles. I'm not really a fan though they have one song I quite like.

One of their concerts lol:






Can't find decent footage of a moshpit, but apparently they're quite common.


----------



## estse

Entertainment:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

What the **** did Taylor Swift do to her hair.......


----------



## Charmander

SilentStrike said:


> The creator of the series Misfits is making a new show about exorcisms called Crazy Face.
> 
> ...YES, Misfits was a awesome show and a show about exorcisms seems really interesting, just hope one actor does not decide to quit the show right before a season like happened with Misfits, i like the show, but it is obvious the writers were not expecting someone to quit before season 4 and it shows.


It sucked when that happened, and they didn't even get good cast replacements.


----------



## HenDoggy

SilentStrike said:


> The creator of the series Misfits is making a new show about exorcisms called Crazy Face.
> 
> ...YES, Misfits was a awesome show and a show about exorcisms seems really interesting, just hope one actor does not decide to quit the show right before a season like happened with Misfits, i like the show, but it is obvious the writers were not expecting someone to quit before season 4 and it shows.
> 
> Now if only we could get Greg Garcia to do a new show along the lines of Raising Hope and My Name Is Earl.


Omg, I loved that show lol


----------



## JustThisGuy

Misfits is good. I only got halfway through season 3, though.


----------



## Winds

I had forgotten how legendary of a trash talker Lawson from Recess was. The kid had bars on top of bars.


----------



## uziq

My birthday once again falling on Friday the 13th


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What the **** did Taylor Swift do to her hair.......


pic? after watching Shake it off 40 times a day, with my niece, i'm finally enjoying it haha


----------



## catcharay

Anticipating Assassins creed. Watched the trailer the other day and it looked good. The actors chosen makes me feel like it's promising.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## JustThisGuy

I just watched Louis CK trounce two journalists at Jeopardy. Love'em.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

the movie is just okay, the ending scene is just awesome


----------



## Kevin001

I had no idea the chick (Jaimie Alexander) from one of my favorite shows (Blindspot) also played on the Thor movies.


----------



## Charmander

Having to watch Game of Thrones online because my TV decided to randomly ask for a pin number. :wife


----------



## Charmander

This is why Youtube channels shouldn't revolve around your relationship...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Finished season 2 of the the Flash yesterday, although I enjoyed it, they annoyed me with a lot of scenes. Zoom kills for sport, he's a serial killer even before he had powers. Wells was smart enough to realize that he'd probably kill his daughter regardless of whether he helped him, so he helped Barry instead. But then two episodes later when he kidnaps Wally they just give up the Flash's speed. None of them should have been surprised that he immediately betrayed them once he was unchallengeable. Barry goes back in time and completely ****s up the timeline, and they even say earlier in the episode how big the ramifications could be, but he comes back and they just drop it and pretend nothing big changed and it never gets brought up again. I guess it doesn't matter because they decided to end the season by time travel again to erase everything that ever happened on the show. Also minor annoyance, other powered people need to think a bit harder about what they're doing, they were sent after the Flash and they obeyed because they're scared of Zoom. Zoom and Flash have the same damn power, and towards the end of the season Barry was even faster. If you can't take down Zoom, you're not taking down Flash either, so wtf are you thinking?


----------



## coeur_brise

WillYouStopDave said:


>


I don't get the reference because I'm not that big of a Trekkie, but I approve.

....who would cheat on Beyonce, I mean really.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

coeur_brise said:


> I don't get the reference because I'm not that big of a Trekkie, but I approve.


 Oh, there was no real reason I posted that. None other than the fact that I was looking around on Google images and happened to see that and remembered that episode.

I guess the point was that episode was weird and kind of funny in that way that it was all out of character but kind of in character at the same time. It wasn't a "business as usual" type of episode and the first time I saw it on TV I was like "WTF is going on? Have they been sniffing glue?".


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wait wtf, why is Chris Corner providing vocals on this song lol? How did that even happen? Also I guess this is about that law that used to exist where you can't dance after midnight in Japan for some weird reason...

Found a longer version:






lol it's not an IAMX song though. Some of these lyrics are really cringe too. XD

This is going to get stuck in my head isn't it.


----------



## HenDoggy

OMFG ITS HAPPENING
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmander

The Youtube comment problem seems to have finally fixed itself. Don't have to keep manually typing in people's names to tag them.


----------



## Kevin001

Me Before You comes out tomorrow (tonight technically), I'm so excited :clap. My family wants to go tomorrow but during the time I work. :crying:


----------



## millenniumman75

I was sitting in the waiting room with some kidz before my dentist appointment.

I had a discussion with their mom about how Justin Bieber should not be a role model!


----------



## coeur_brise

So I'm looking at a new movie that will star Dominic Cooper. Then I'm like, he looks familiar, I've seen him somewhere yes.. where at. Then I find out, no know haven't. He just looks...very much like another English actor. A bit like https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Sheppard I hope that's not racist.


----------



## Winds

Those Sanford & Son episodes with Grady were on a whole different level of excellence. I can't think of another set from any other show that can make me laugh like the ones with him. The best one is when Lamont tried to creep back in through the window and Grady had the tool ready for him as soon as his foot hit the first step.


----------



## McFly

I'm downloading Tremors because I haven't seen it in a long time and they are still releasing sequels! Tremors 5 just came out last year. I remember watching the second and third movie and they were so cheesy. That's a series that needs to die already.


----------



## bad baby

trailer for new _ookami shojo_ movie looks surprisingly good. although, can't decide if the male lead is a bad actor, or if kyoya's character is forever tied to sakurai takahiro in my mind because SAKURAI TAKAHIRO (needs no explanation).


----------



## JustThisGuy

The new Quicksilver scene from X-Men: Apocalypse leaked from Russia. It's not high quality, but I've watched it five times. Help me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I still haven't seen that.....ugh. 

I'm hoping I get to see the Conjuring 2 soon. This weekend maybe? Idk.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so the local picturehouse down the road is showing a season of studio ghibli movies, I would like to possibly make it down there for one of the screenings as I enjoy their movies. feeling more nervous about going here than to a multiplex though, mainly because I have no idea what the inside of the cinema will be like and how triggering it will be for social anxiety (or whether that will be a factor at all?)
they also are going to be showing andrei tarkovsky's "andrei rublev" which I would like to get down there to watch.


----------



## Charmander

I've just got back into Dexter now that I have more free time... why is it that in season 2/3 of a show the female main character has a major hairstyle change? :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

*makes playlist for post-hardcore*

*thinks for a moment*

*checks playlists*

*notice I already have a playlist called 'Punk, post-punk, horror punk, post hardcore, pop punk'*

lol... This ****'s getting out of hand.


----------



## cosmicslop

Jared/Donald Dunn is the type of life coach I need, but do not deserve.


----------



## Charmander

Onto the last episode of Dexter. Shame it really dropped in quality after S5. The first four seasons made it one of my favourite shows.


----------



## millenniumman75

JustThisGuy said:


> The new Quicksilver scene from X-Men: Apocalypse leaked from Russia. It's not high quality, but I've watched it five times. Help me.


:lol His shirt says "RUSH" on it :lol.


----------



## unemployment simulator

looks like walter white from breaking bad is performing live at glastonbury on the bbc


----------



## JustThisGuy

Inconsistencies in movies explained! For the most part.


----------



## HenDoggy

I can see it now... Milk eyed mender 2, now milkier then ever. Make it happen Joanna! God I want to find out what happened to Sadie.


----------



## tea111red

I need to find more uplifting music....that is pleasing....to my ears.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Winds

Helga from Hey Arnold stayed fronting and grandstanding. Without a doubt an all time cartoon goon though.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty




----------



## Charmander

Still don't buy the ending of Matilda where she just gets adopted by Miss Honey, no questions asked.


----------



## JustThisGuy

At the end of Little Monsters with Fred Savage, they're on a California beach. Now the parents think they're kidnapped and they travelled thousands of miles in unprecedented time in the under-the-bed world of monsters... How are the parents gonna buy this? Also, even if the kids told the truth, they wouldn't be believed. And they'd still be looking for child abductors. The kids, each and every one of them, will have a really awkward talk about molestation with their concerned parents, maybe even detectives and psychologists. **** these kids have no idea about! Then ironically causing a trauma for the kids. Who wrote that in?!

In the movie Big, what was his story to his mom?! Also, a full grown women technically nailed a 13 year old and family audiences were still charmed as hell by that movie. What the Hell, 80s?!



Winds said:


> Helga from Hey Arnold stayed fronting and grandstanding. Without a doubt an all time cartoon goon though.


It's because Arnold wouldn't give her any football-head. AmIRite! You get it...



Charmander said:


> Still don't buy the ending of Matilda where she just gets adopted by Miss Honey, no questions asked.


Haha! It's just a modern fairytale. What they didn't show was Miss Honey being denied adoption rights because she'd be a single parent and Matilda thrown in foster home to foster home, until she's a wrecked adult and commits a murder/suicide with Miss Honey as she telekinetically murders her by bludgeoning her with objects as she screams, "You promised me a better life!" Matilda 2: The Rage.

This commentary on adoption here in the U.S. brought to you by my harsh cynicism.


----------



## kivi

In the beginning of this year, I made myself a Twitter account just to find some interesting people. I followed someone who seemed to have high knowledge of movies and he turned out to be an academician in a well known university in here. He shares things about not that well known movies and things about film shooting (though, I don't understand some of the things because I don't know the terms). Also, shares some interesting songs from these movie soundtracks. I think it's the best thing I've found in the Internet this year. He doesn't write in English so I won't share the account though.


----------



## feels

Omg when the **** did Alvin Band start releasing under just Rick Alvin. I've been missing so much. :'(


----------



## Winds

JustThisGuy said:


> It's because Arnold wouldn't give her any football-head. AmIRite! You get it...


----------



## Innocent James

I'm trying to watch pokemon go videos but it's just a bunch of people self indulging it's sickening you're not even playing the freakin game! Why do you feel the need to constantly have the camera to your face


----------



## coeur_brise

Im very disappointed that Donnie Yen is portrayed as the "traditional dressed Asian man from China" in Star wars Rogue one. Like..wtf? Even if it's just for show, I mean. C'mon. It's the least Star Wars thing ever. 

Ok, so maybe he'll be a great character who steps out of the boundaries of misperceptions.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain season 3 premieres Aug. 28th.....can't wait.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

"and everybody's watching her, but she's _listening to KTU_" **** you **** you **** you **** you I hate that **** so much, ****ing radio stations ruining songs


----------



## Tokztero

I'm tempted to buy the 007 Daniel Craig collection on Blue_ray.

IMO the best Bond.


----------



## Charmander

I wonder what the meaning is of the song "Brimful of Asha"


----------



## Winds

Another day, another night of growing to like a Foreign Exchange song.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm a little skeptical on The Flash in the Justice League trailer, but knowing he watches Rick & Morty definitely gives him some cool points.


----------



## HenDoggy

Pet sounds is ****ing overrated.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I never realised while watching the film years ago but they basically formed a supergroup for this film. Half of Radiohead and Pulp (and some other guys) I think most of this was deleted from the film though:






Lyrics are really cheesy. I'm like torn between this is an amazing idea in theory, and cringing. I think at some point someone should have yelled out Common People.

'I'm not Jarvis Cocker. For ****s sake I keep telling you people my name is Myron Wagtail' (then you realise that the whole of Harry Potter is just a delusion created by Jarvis Cocker's mind, and he ignores all signs to the contrary like backwards Fight Club.)

Also there are backstories for every band member character online, even though they were only briefly mentioned as a band in the books a couple of times.

I thought a three necked guitar was impressive but then again this somehow exists:






lol

aaand now I'm stuck in a loop of quirky music stuff:






I love how DIY this is.


----------



## KelsKels

Outlander funko pops.... Be still my heart.


----------



## JustThisGuy

KelsKels said:


> Outlander funko pops.... Be still my heart.


I noticed Breakfast Club figures. Guess that's where they're at now.

I'm super picky about Funko Pop figures. I want bandage-outfit Leeloo from 5th Element and bloody Rorschach. Which the latter I'm learning is now hard to find.


----------



## coeur_brise

Remember when movies had animatronics and puppets? I remember those days, esp looking back at Total Recall. I simply had to know how Arnold got that thing through his nose only to find it was a very well done animatronic. Jim Henson goes up there too, in terms of puppetry. RIP lifelike characters. Hello CGI monster. (Well, LOTRs was pretty good at that)


----------



## Kevin001

I have to see this....just have to.


----------



## KelsKels

JustThisGuy said:


> I noticed Breakfast Club figures. Guess that's where they're at now.
> 
> I'm super picky about Funko Pop figures. I want bandage-outfit Leeloo from 5th Element and bloody Rorschach. Which the latter I'm learning is now hard to find.


Me too! I'd like Leeloo and Korben. I haven't seen them in stores but I know they're on amazon. Although I guess the multipass outfit is more rare than the bandage one? But yeah.. love me some funkos. I mostly just want couples, I just can't justify spending money on toys right now though lol
Sorry didn't mean to quote you so much in one day.. just clicking on threads and looking at older stuff that I meant to reply to.

What I was going to type.. is that I think I've made up my mind and my favorite movie ever is The Princess Bride. I change my mind a lot.. but who couldn't love that movie. I watched it for the first time in many years and remembered how charming it is. Silly and sarcastic and so much fun. 10/10. Also finished pride and prejudice.. it was ight. The ending was kind of anticlimactic but idk what I expected, it matched the flow of the rest of the book. Not sure what to read next. Kinda want to stick with classics.. I haven't read many besides some Jules Verne and whatever we had to read in school.. like Great Expectations, Huckleberry Finn, and Of Mice and Men.

Also wondering if Far Harbor dlc is worth the mons. I'm considering getting it and Nuka World at the same time when it comes out but idk if they really add much to the story/gameplay. I'd like to get into Fallout 4 again though without starting a new game but Im unsure. I don't usually buy dlc because I'm cheap and unmotivated.

Man I always type so much.. I wonder if anyone reads my posts lol. I should start adding a tldr.


----------



## bad baby

zucchero covering procol harum. his voice is like a warm hug on an autumn night.






i want to make love to that voice.


----------



## IcedOver

In today's bizarre entertainment news, Michael J. Anderson, the dwarf actor who played the "Man from Another Place" (aka the dancing dwarf) on "Twin Peaks", appears to be accusing David Lynch, the man to whom he pretty much owes what little popularity he has, of being a child abuser and murderer. The below paragraph was posted on Mike's FB page. The "daughter" is film and TV director Jennifer Lynch, who wrote the "Secret Diary of Laura Palmer" (Laura of course being the victim of incest) and the "friend" is probably Jack Nance, who was killed in a fight. Anderson was not brought back for the "Peaks" revival, allegedly over money, but it appears Mike's got a screw or five loose.

_"He totally did NOT rape his own under-age daughter and then write a television series about it. She totally has NOT lived under a DEATH THREAT from her own father, all her life if she ever told. He NEVER had his "best friend" murdered. And he DEFINITELY NEVER suggested to me that I should kill myself! There's a whole bunch of other stuff he never did either."_


----------



## feels

Saw Suicide Squad and it sucked ***. When the previews for Doctor Strange came on all I could think about after was how I'd rather be seeing that movie.

I think I'm gonna re-watch Stranger Things. Goddamn that show was so good and weirdly comforting.


----------



## cosmicslop

The Fish Out of Water episode from Bojack Horseman is damn near perfect. The show is emotional as it is with the dialogue, but taking it away and leaving only the ability to watch Bojack stumble through his problems underwater where everyone speaks in bubbles made me really feel the essence of what it is to be lonely as Bojack Horseman. Disconnected but wanting to connect to something. And the animation and music is just wonderful for this episode too.


----------



## Winds

After decades of struggling and heartbreaking exits, Ash might finally bring back a chip to Pallet Town.


----------



## cosmicslop

I wanna slow dance with someone to the whole of Frank Sinatra & Antonio Carlos Jobim's album on a warm moonlit night. Please.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I need to find a new sci fi series to watch


----------



## HenDoggy

Has anyone watched the doc series "making a murderer"? This might be the craziest case I've ever heard.



Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to find a new sci fi series to watch


Battle star galactica? I heard its quite addictive .


----------



## Canadian Brotha

HenDoggy said:


> Battle star galactica? I heard its quite addictive .


Thanks for the rec but I've already watched it


----------



## JustThisGuy

Canadian Brotha said:


> I need to find a new sci fi series to watch


Farscape. Jim Henson makes Star Trek. It's wonderful.

Stranger Things is pretty hot right now. 8 episode series on Netflix.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

JustThisGuy said:


> Farscape. Jim Henson makes Star Trek. It's wonderful.
> 
> Stranger Things is pretty hot right now. 8 episode series on Netflix.


I've also watched Farscape but I'll look into this Stranger Things, it was mentioned to me the other day as well, thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Can Jeepers Creepers 3 come out already? Damn....I've been waiting forever.


----------



## Winds

After all the battles and false dawns thrown his way, Ash still has to take yet another L in the end.


----------



## cosmicslop

I had no idea Gorecki's 3rd symphony was played in NyquilSuicide Squad. If there could have been one thing at all that should've caught my interest in that movie, it should've been that. But I guess dozing off on and off had too much power over my focus, since that movie was like looking at a giant night light for two hours. Every time I was awake, it was because I was awoken to some cringeworthy dialogue or something.

When my friends ask me how the movie was, I always end up talking to a great length about the burger I had before my showtime for the movie was going come. That burger was actually good.


----------



## coeur_brise

Sometimes I get depressed then decide to watch Elvis singing and acting erratically towards his late career. In this video, he scares a woman at 3:50 min and basically sings "Caught in a trap" for about 3 minutes straight.






Caught in a trap...


----------



## Charmander

Just finished watching 'Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, Lost in Adaptation' on youtube and it's accurate as hell. I'd have linked it but there was probably too much swearing in it, lol. Even though it's grown on me, that was such a poorly handled adaptation.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I wonder what it would sound like if Peter Murphy and Chelsea Wolfe sang a duet.

Would also be interested in Steven Wilson + Chelsea Wolfe collaboration after seeing a YouTube comment suggesting that :lol


----------



## HenDoggy

Only one more day til the release of "my woman" haven't been this excited for a album release in awhile.


----------



## Yer Blues

Biff Naked and her backup band are really good live. She's nice to look at as well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol:






(not real blood though obviously which kind of ruins it.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

How the HELL did I miss this? I LOVE Journey!


----------



## Barakiel

I just love how the Secret Chiefs 3 lineup is listed on wikipedia:

http://66.media.tumblr.com/1d27f9ed83da9119c17a779ea916b646/tumblr_od0jqln1rP1vd9sv4o1_1280.png

Edit: sorry I had no idea it appeared that large on desktops :afr


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot season 2 starts on the 14th.......yea.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I know there have been a few 360 degree videos now since... April fools I think they started it? But this is pretty cool:






Hmm it worked embedded on the site I saw it on but figures it wouldn't here, you need to watch it on YouTube to use the 360 thing and look around.


----------



## HenDoggy

wow this looks absolutly terrible


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> wow this looks absolutly terrible


Yeah, I figured. I didn't watch her whole review, but Alachia Queen (YouTube) didn't like it. I trust her word. We're pretty similar with likes/dislikes. She recommend a movie called Circle from 2015. So good. It's on Netflix. I enjoyed it. Careful. Don't look it up. Spoilers are immediate when searching. It's basically 50 people in a weird room, being offed randomly and then by choice. Social commentary. It's a psychological thriller type of scifi. Enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Winds

The Langoliers movie is one of those things that is good because of it's faults. If it was ever turned into a big budget film the allure would be gone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## kesker

it's amazing i can be sitting here and know i have to pee. i guess it's the whole body being so smart and all that enthralls me.


----------



## Winds

I wonder if the theory of this series could be scientifically possible. Now that I think about it, not being able to go back in time due to the past collapsing in on itself as the present progresses seems like a trolling technique the universe would use to stop shenanigans before they start. Still it would be messed up to travel back in time so you can hit the lotto only to find nothing and no one there.


----------



## estse

Holy ****. Lee is on his game at this show. So inspiring.


----------



## Innocent James

I don't know what happen when the forums broke but ever since it's been like this


----------



## HenDoggy

The second half of blond is just on another level. The arrangements, omg the arrangements... Is that bon iver at the end of white ferrari?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I got recommended this yesterday. It's not bad, I don't like most of their music much. I'd give it like 6/10 (this specific song.) Things get weirdly pop-punk-rap at about 2:44 though and quoting lyrics of your old songs is cringe.

The video is funny though cause it's like 95% teenage girls and then there are like a small handful of adult men. Actually I dunno. I think what's happening is they let all the teenage girls go to the front. Wise choice. They can get rabid.






'Ricky Horror' (one of the guitarists you can't see him really he's short being drowned by the crowd lol,) is pretty cute, and I can generally go insane for long straight black hair in general. Let's not pretend that's not why I clicked on the video. I get u guys.


----------



## Andre

estse said:


> Holy ****. Lee is on his game at this show. So inspiring.


Yeah, that was rockin and all but what about the people of the audience? It looks like they have autism the way some of them dance, and then others just kind of stand there and stare. Which one is Lee?


----------



## Still Waters

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Or fighting over the last drops of hair gel....


----------



## Still Waters

I realize no one will care about this -but so what?? My thoughts on a few of the finalists for AGT. -Grace Vanderwall is cute and quirky,she's interesting for a song or two,but that's about it. I have to turn the captions on to understand most of what she's singing and all her songs pretty much sound the same. I couldn't endure a 90 minute show featuring her,even if it was free. She might prove to be really talented with voice lessons and given enough time -at present,she's not good enough and never should have made it this far.

Tape Face-Again,quirky and unique -mildly funny for a few minutes but beyond that?? No way -never should have made it this far.

Sal -Good singer -again,nothing spectacular. I could see him singing on a cruise ship,weddings,etc. Not worthy of a Vegas show or a million dollars.


----------



## millenniumman75

Persephone The Dread said:


>


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ lol I'm not sure if people get it, but it's supposed to be funny because it's a photo of Robert Smith with Joy Division song lyrics credited to Morrissey like:


----------



## HenDoggy

Still Waters said:


> I realize no one will care about this -but so what?? My thoughts on a few of the finalists for AGT. -Grace Vanderwall is cute and quirky,she's interesting for a song or two,but that's about it. I have to turn the captions on to understand most of what she's singing and all her songs pretty much sound the same. I couldn't endure a 90 minute show featuring her,even if it was free. She might prove to be really talented with voice lessons and given enough time -at present,she's not good enough and never should have made it this far.
> 
> Tape Face-Again,quirky and unique -mildly funny for a few minutes but beyond that?? No way -never should have made it this far.
> 
> Sal -Good singer -again,nothing spectacular. I could see him singing on a cruise ship,weddings,etc. Not worthy of a Vegas show or a million dollars.


It's weird how Grace develops some kinda of Scandinavian(European) accent when she sings. I mean I do have to give credit to her for writing/composing her own songs and I think that is one of the main reasons she has made it this far. I'm not sure if she should of won but imo their werent any standout contenders This year...



Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ lol I'm not sure if people get it, but it's supposed to be funny because it's a photo of Robert Smith with Joy Division song lyrics credited to Morrissey like:


Lol I thought that Robert smith picture was a meme or something.


----------



## Kevin001

I just can't wait.....man this hits me hard.....


----------



## Charmander

I'm still a bit miffed that Mr Robot was available on the plane but that they didn't make it clear that it was only the pilot episode. There weren't even many tv shows with full seasons. But I ended up watching the Room after that (which was totally worth watching).


----------



## Kevin001

Still not sure if I want to watch The Voice this season. It used to be my favorite show but I've lost interest.....idk.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I'm learning Tower of Terror is based on Twilight Zone stuff. I'm gonna ride that at some point this year at Disneyland. I'm excited.

Also learned that it'll be changed to a Guardians of the Galaxy theme "Prison Break" next year, Jan. 2nd. Will have to go again.


----------



## Schmetterling

Before starting watching Quantico and Blindspot, I've heard excellent reviews about Blindspot. As for Quantico, I only read good comments, nothing outstanding. Both shows are doing good so far, and already have huge fan bases, etc.

My Results: after watching S1 of each tv show, I found Blindspot very average, didn't get my attention, I tried hard to like it (I promise!), but just couldn't. On the contrary, Quantico was instant fangirl love!  and now I can say that I'm a fan, maybe Q. is more my kind of procedural, than BP.


----------



## HenDoggy

Just listened to some early weezer for the first time this week. Where has this band been all my life?


----------



## Carolyne

Magnificent 7 was alright, but I'm the type of person who gets bothered when movie characters act stupid and it affects things. It upset me a lot that, SPOILER, they beat the gattling gun only because the idiot let him light his cigarette. In real life, they'd have just shot him and continued. I understand that he's a clever magician and pulls sleight of hand, and it would have been fine if they used trickery in some way to defeat the gattling gun, but doing it in what I believe is called Plot Induced Stupidity is just never good writing.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Schmetterling said:


> Before starting watching Quantico and Blindspot, I've heard excellent reviews about Blindspot. As for Quantico, I only read good comments, nothing outstanding. Both shows are doing good so far, and already have huge fan bases, etc.
> 
> My Results: after watching S1 of each tv show, I found Blindspot very average, didn't get my attention, I tried hard to like it (I promise!), but just couldn't. On the contrary, Quantico was instant fangirl love!  and now I can say that I'm a fan, maybe Q. is more my kind of procedural, than BP.


I've been meaning to start both of these shows at some point. I don't expect either of the two to be great, since their network shows but they look interesting enough.


----------



## Barakiel

I've learned about not one, but two satanic metal bands through interviews with a musician who is a practicing Orthodox christian. He wasn't demonizing them either (He said one of them gives him hope for the future of metal or something like that)

Nothing wrong with that I just find it kinda interesting. :sus


----------



## HenDoggy

22, a million aka blond 2. I'm glad Justin Vernon did a total 180 from his previous stuff. These are some truly ****ing beautiful melodies.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

Why is spotify recommending me this kind of songs? :?


----------



## Carolyne

Does anyone skip into shows by reading wikipedia instead of watching old episodes? I want to watch Agents of Shield for the Ghost Rider arc, but I don't want to watch 3 seasons of it just to get the background on all the characters. I'm worried if I do that I might later decide I want to watch the first 3 but they'll have been spoiled.


----------



## cosmicslop

So the people who are renovating my family's kitchen brought their tiny dogs, but left them in their van with the windows down. One of the dogs is a super chill bichon frise looking mix. The other dog is a brown yorkie who loves barking at anyone they see. Realized that the yorkie looks exactly like the dog on The Seer's album cover and is probably barking Swans lyrics. Went out to see that dog while listening to The Seer's opener as it barked "LUNACY, LUNACY, LUNACY, LUNACY, etc.

Can't believe it's been four years. Felt like they just released it two years ago.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Does anyone skip into shows by reading wikipedia instead of watching old episodes? I want to watch Agents of Shield for the Ghost Rider arc, but I don't want to watch 3 seasons of it just to get the background on all the characters. I'm worried if I do that I might later decide I want to watch the first 3 but they'll have been spoiled.


 I started season 2, but it's not a great MCU tv show, like the Netflix series. I will say that I'm interested in the Ghost Rider stuff. I believe Blaze was in S3. This one is Reyes, a different incarnation. There's been lots of Ghost Riders over the years. Johnny Blaze and Dan Ketch are the most prominent, though. But yeah, agree with you.


----------



## Kevin001

There are 3 horror movies I must watch every October.....The Exorcist, Halloween, and Dead Silence. I guess I need to get started soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> There are 3 horror movies I must watch every October.....The Exorcist, Halloween, and Dead Silence. I guess I need to get started soon.


Which version of Halloween?

Please say the original.


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> Which version of Halloween?
> 
> Please say the original.


Ofc girl. :grin2:


----------



## KelsKels

So the new pirates of the Caribbean trailer came out today. I'm excited about it.. But I'm starting to think I just have an affinity for worn out franchises. :b


----------



## JustThisGuy

KelsKels said:


> So the new pirates of the Caribbean trailer came out today. I'm excited about it.. But I'm starting to think I just have an affinity for worn out franchises. :b


 I do, too. Underworld is still fun. Resident Evil also gets a lot of flack, but I liked it. Though it's ending this year.

I didn't care much for Stranger Tides. This isn't much to go on other than some cool visuals. Very creepy--like legit creeped out feeling--when Salazar was walking towards the cabin and slashes the soldier. They wraiths--physical ghosts, like the Nazgul in LotR--so they're kind of in two realms, corporeal and spectral. But yeah, I bring that up because not only are they making contact but it also seems like an unnatural wind is blowing their hair and clothes like they're in a different place yet present in the physical world. You know? Their own limbo, I guess. The effect reminds me of J-horror ghosts or del Toro's Mama.


----------



## ShadowOne

I think a good relatable sa movie (a lot of people have some sa) would be a movie that's 90% funny/serious inner monologue and fantasy scenarios in someone's head. But if you extract all of that from the movie then most of the characters interactions are really short and superficial and in the end nothing really happens even though the inner monologue and fantasy situations kept your attention

And not a huge focus of attention on a romantic relationship. Maybe some since its human but not the focus


----------



## HenDoggy

It's always fascinating discovering songs artists used as samples. This is probably one of the coolest ones I've came across.






No joke, I think my dad has this lying around somewhere


----------



## Carolyne

4 minutes into the pilot, I'll say it: No Tomorrow is awful and will not get better. Not going to keep watching.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just saw this on tumblr tagged with 'Morrissey please chill' :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

HenDoggy said:


>


lol that's great.


----------



## Kevin001

This lowkey looks legit.....


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kevin001 said:


> This lowkey looks legit.....


I just looked up the definition of ranger and it's interesting that I never considered that they're not just rangers that are powerful, they're keepers of power. They keep it in check and such. That'd be a cool take on the lore. Maybe they've done that? I've not watched since the second saga, where their zords became mythical animals.


----------



## Kevin001

JustThisGuy said:


> I just looked up the definition of ranger and it's interesting that I never considered that they're not just rangers that are powerful, they're keepers of power. They keep it in check and such. That'd be a cool take on the lore. Maybe they've done that? I've not watched since the second saga, where their zords became mythical animals.


Yeah it will be nice to see the difference in this movie then the older ones and series. Mythical animals? The 2nd season was the Alien rangers. I watched from 1994-2005........#don'tjudgeme.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I think I like Twenty One Pilots. Hrm.



Kevin001 said:


> Yeah it will be nice to see the difference in this movie then the older ones and series. Mythical animals? The 2nd season was the Alien rangers. I watched from 1994-2005........#don'tjudgeme.


I've been seeing different types. The trucks/cars, samurai, modern animals that turned into different modern animals at some point... There's lots. But after the dinosaurs (and mammoth), they became mythical creatures. Almost positive.


----------



## Kevin001

Bro which one?

http://www.powerrangers.com/seasons/

I was talking about the 2nd season of rangers period.....it was technically the Alien rangers before Zeo


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ I guess I've only seen the first season.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> This lowkey looks legit.....


That doesn't look half bad, my favorite season were the ninja Rangers. I always wanted the megazoid toys but it was too expensive


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> That doesn't look half bad, my favorite season were the ninja Rangers. I always wanted the megazoid toys but it was too expensive


That is still the Mighty Morphin Rangers but I got you, lol. I wanted the green rangers dragonzord.....


----------



## Arbre

I like Tycho's new album. These were my two favourite songs on it.


----------



## tea111red

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/behind-...performance-covering-the-daniel-wozniak-case/

:no


----------



## cosmicslop

Listening to Stronger by Kanye brings me back to my high school days where I would litter "You could be my black Kate Moss tonight" comments on my friends MySpace pages.


----------



## tea111red

Prince really did leave a big mark on the entertainment industry.....still learning about things he had an influence on.

I also still find it amusing he grew up w/ the same religious beliefs (not the beliefs of a Jehovah's Witness).....lol.


----------



## Winds

Tommy Ford passing away seems so surreal. It brings me back to the days when I heard the news about Bernie Mac, Stu Scott, and John Saunders. All four of them were a big part of making me laugh or keeping me inform about the latest highlights while growing up, and man... it's just seems wild living in a world without them.


----------



## kesker

Ch-ah-ee-eena
Chai-eeena
Ch-aye-eeena
Chaheena
Chi-i-i-na

hmm, still trying to get that Trump inflection....


----------



## HenDoggy

I guess this is what it sounds like if someone has both ADHD and stuttering issue and decides to make a freakin awesome post-punk album.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Little Nemo in Slumberland debuted October 15th, 1905 in the New York Herald.









This is honestly how newspapers were back then. Vibrant colors and the comic strips were the whole page. Imagine opening up a newspaper format sized comic strip every Sunday? Then things went black and white again, then color kind of came back for certain papers and even then it was only Sundays.

Winsor McCay could've been the first Walt Disney, but got bored with animating and wanted to stick to comic strips and writing in general.

17 years before Steamboat Willie (1928 ), the first Mickey cartoon.




 Vibrant animation for just a test. Little archaic and offensive with the *****-esque bushman, but it was 1911, so...

Here's the 1989 movies. It was never digitally remastered to HD. It's really deserving with its visuals. This flopped in theatres, but did well on VHS. Well, it did really well in Japanese theatres. Maybe even East Asian in general? Nightmare King made me wince at the screen every time he showed up. The movie was a trip. One of my favorites as a kid, that was kind of forgotten.


----------



## Kevin001

The ending to The Strain episode tonight was epic. Quinlan and The Ancients looked amazing.......damn.


----------



## Tokztero

Spectre > Skyfall


----------



## cosmicslop

This is the college all-nighter theme song. Studying overtime for an exam or starting a paper before its due at noon. Your choice.


----------



## Mc Borg

@JustThisGuy

Little Nemo: The Dream Master for NES was one of my favorite games. I had no idea that it originated from a comic. Interesting stuff.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Mc Borg said:


> @*JustThisGuy*
> 
> Little Nemo: The Dream Master for NES was one of my favorite games. I had no idea that it originated from a comic. Interesting stuff.


Yeah, that game is based off of the movie. So is this one: simply called Nemo, an arcade game. Would like to play it. Seems short. Second player is Flip.


----------



## HenDoggy

Yesss, I finally know what kate bush would sound like if she did two lines of blow while being possessed by a demonic entity.


----------



## Carolyne

This guy is awful, not even just awful compared to Trevor Noah, he's ruining the show for me!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

HenDoggy said:


> Yesss, I finally know what kate bush would sound like if she did two lines of blow while being possessed by a demonic entity.


lol wtf your description is perfect.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> This guy is awful, not even just awful compared to Trevor Noah, he's ruining the show for me!


Who is he? I'm curious.


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> Who is he? I'm curious.


Jordan Klepper. He does segments on the Daily Show and as far as I can tell, he doesn't really do anything else. He hosted the recent episode because Trevor Noah was sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Channel Zero is getting some buzz I might have to check it out.


----------



## Spindrift

So, I just saw _It Follows_. I loved just about every aspect of it, but the score may have been my favourite part. Very much inspired by John Carpenter.

I'm not sure how much standalone value the soundtrack has, but it's worth listening to on its own at least once, I think.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just got recommended this on YouTube. So Blink 182 are still around. I was confused for a second because of the thumbnail... Is it 1999 again?






This means I'm officially old now doesn't it? ._.

*
edit:* Matt Skiba is in Blink 182 now? I used to like Alkaline Trio a lot.


----------



## Carolyne

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just got recommended this on YouTube. So Blink 182 are still around. I was confused for a second because of the thumbnail... Is it 1999 again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means I'm officially old now doesn't it? ._.
> 
> *
> edit:* Matt Skiba is in Blink 182 now? I used to like Alkaline Trio a lot.


And then youtube's autoplay started this after that ended 



 They're still around too?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Carolyne said:


> And then youtube's autoplay started this after that ended
> 
> 
> 
> They're still around too?


lol yeah I noticed that too, guess they've released new albums around the same time. I actually knew Green Day were still around since I hear about them every now and then, but I stopped listening to them after American Idiot.


----------



## tea111red

That show Undercover Boss is pretty good....


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Just got recommended this on YouTube. So Blink 182 are still around. I was confused for a second because of the thumbnail... Is it 1999 again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This means I'm officially old now doesn't it? ._.
> 
> *
> edit:* Matt Skiba is in Blink 182 now? I used to like Alkaline Trio a lot.


 Haven't been a Blink 182 fan since I was 13, but pretty funny.

Vale Genta. "Muah!" With that Italian kiss thing to fingers that explode in an almost jazz hand.



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol yeah I noticed that too, guess they've released new albums around the same time. I actually knew Green Day were still around since I hear about them every now and then, but I stopped listening to them after American Idiot.


 Yeah, after American Idiot is when I really stopped listening. @Carolyne


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> Haven't been a Blink 182 fan since I was 13, but pretty funny.


Once upon a time they were my favorite band, or second favorite right behind NSYNC. Also was that Adam from Workaholics?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Once upon a time they were my favorite band, or second favorite right behind NSYNC. Also was that Adam from Workaholics?


Yeah.  It's funny, he's not conventional, yet a whole lot of girls think he's very cute. I like how he filled in for the porn lady in the past.


----------



## Carolyne

I love Taylor, but damn, he owned this album


----------



## Spindrift

I fully expect studio execs to misinterpret the message that _Deadpool_ sent. People like products that are different sometimes. Risks are worth taking. Try to emulate the success of _Deadpool_ and the result will be what _Man of Steel_ was to _Batman Begins_, or what _Suicide Squad_ was to _Guardians of the Galaxy_.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I listen to a lot of random and arguably poor music genres, but... Why does nightcore exist.

What even did they do here?






They just like sped it up?

Oh god:






witch house is better






I still love this track, I have a feeling it would basically be unlistenable to most people XD


----------



## Carolyne

Philip DeFranco needs to stop calling his show a 7-day a week show....


----------



## TheOLDPrince

the best song ever and the performance did not disappoint


----------



## Carolyne

Saw a video about a petition to remove this girl I've never heard of from youtube for being too thin, thought I'd check out her channel. She's actually really cool, and cute, but I hope she's healthy. Love her style.


----------



## Kevin001

Carolyne said:


> Saw a video about a petition to remove this girl I've never heard of from youtube for being too thin, thought I'd check out her channel. She's actually really cool, and cute, but I hope she's healthy. Love her style.


Yeah she is dangerously skinny. Cool girl but not healthy.


----------



## Carolyne

I just spent the last two hours watching Eugenia Cooney try on clothes lol. I wish I could do that, be a youtuber making haul videos, and actually get paid for that. That would be my dream life.


----------



## JustThisGuy

@*Carolyne* Super coincidences all around. I know she just became internet news again. Which I had no idea that she did since I didn't take my computer with me. But yeah, I saw her in the art shop at Disneyland. She was there for Mickey's Halloween Party. Park was closing for others because they/we didn't have special passes. Shucks. If only I'd known. Still a lot of cool Halloween themes throughout the park. But yeah, I recognized her, but didn't bother her. Almost took a pic, but feel that'd be rude. In her latest vid, she was wearing the red and black overcoat thing she was sporting a short time in that vid. Not a fan, also. So I wouldn't know what to say. I'm more concerned for her health. In person, she's upsettlingly thin. Despite the thick overcoat, she's hugging herself majorly and walking awkwardly, looking very fatigued. Also, I'm not emo-y or a fashion/makeup person, so I can't be a fan. People are taking it too far, though. Like some are harassing her due to a vlog she made where her privates pop out accidentally. Other things. I feel bad for her. She seems nice. She does have a pretty face. She could actually be chubby and look way prettier. If you've seen pics of her elbows and knees... Goodness. She's like an awkward doll toy with weird ball joints. Very dangerous. Organ failure is in her immediate future. She seems like he's at the point where she needs intravenous sustenance due to her emaciation. This happened to Holocaust victims and just starvation victims a lot. You can't just start eating solids. Your body may go into shock and/or your organs are so weak that trying to go back to normal digestion can then be the catalyst for organ failure and death. She's very thin. Very. People in the comments thumbing up and laughing to things like, "I'll give her another year." Awful.

------------------------

Speaking of my trip to Disneyland, on my 3rd flight, first from Anaheim to Atlanta, I thought I was sitting next to the actor that plays Dante in Clerks for a couple seconds. Same hair and facial hair and build. Ironically, my fourth flight from Atlanta to home, I sat next to a guy that I knew wasn't Jon Bernthal, but looked uncannily familiar. He was a Latino Shane. Same nose and face shape, just darker skin. Craziness. Which apparently in our universe, Shane isn't just Latino, but a really kind guy. Lol. (Or I guess he'd be Latino Punisher now. Hrm.)

Edit/Sidenote that's not really this thread worthy but goes with the above: I thought I was sitting next to an upperclassmen from my high school days. It wasn't her. I was having all sorts of false identifying moments. I remember I'd lean back and squint. People age and stuff. I was like, "...no. Maybe?" We were acquaintances back then. I think she would've said something. *To make it entertainment*: she started twitching/jerking. I glanced her way and she started laughing when I noticed. Had a brief thought of her just having a nervous tick and hoping she doesn't elbow or back hand me during a fit, while also thinking, "eh, I've sat next to weirder." Then I looked at her screen and she was watching The Conjuring 2. She kept getting jump scared, apparently. She'd jerk and then giggle. It got to the point to where I wouldn't even look, I'd just smile yet continue reading my book, Horns by Joe Hill. (Very good book by Stephen King's son. Will watch movie after finishing.) Oddly, she hardly touched me, despite. But the dude on my right just was like, "I'm gonna romantically put my arm against your arm for 4 and a half hours." Sigh. Ah, the middle seat. So wonderful. He fell asleep to watching Captain America: Civil War (while still touching me, of course), so I had to avert my eyes. I haven't seen it. Will watch it before I see Doctor Strange.


----------



## Carolyne

@JustThisGuy all weekend I was hoping philip defranco would do this story on Monday, and I haven't had a chance to watch it yet but the thumbnail suggests that he does talk about it


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ It's a tough call as to what to do. I stand by her being able to broadcast. I mean, like he said, she's not promoting it. She's just deathly ill. There are very large people that have mukbang (eating meals) videos that promote eating all over the place. And large quantities of food. Given, those aren't directly saying do what they do, but if actions speak loudly, Cooney isn't even doing that. She didn't make a video of her preparing a meal and then shoving the plates of food away from her with a sad face. I mean, sheez. I do want her to get help. As I would a nigh immobile large person eating unreasonable quantities of food for a mukbang, challenge/dare, or the food fetish stuff.


----------



## HenDoggy

I find myself relating to creature so much in penny dreadful. Hes just some misunderstood ugly dude who wants love and acceptance. It's not his fault he was brought into this world to suffer


----------



## Mc Borg

HenDoggy said:


> I find myself relating to creature so much in penny dreadful. Hes just some misunderstood ugly dude who wants love and acceptance. It's not his fault he was brought into this world to suffer


He absolutely killed that role. He's a really good actor. My favorite from the show followed by Eva and the guy who played Dr. Frankenstein.

But yeah, a lot of the characters movements and the way he doesn't like keeping eye contact remind me a lot of myself.


----------



## HenDoggy

Mc Borg said:


> He absolutely killed that role. He's a really good actor. My favorite from the show followed by Eva and the guy who played Dr. Frankenstein.
> 
> But yeah, a lot of the characters movements and the way he doesn't like keeping eye contact remind me a lot of myself.


Yes what an amazing actor. I agree, the way he is uncomfortable in his own skin and the awkward mannerisms really reminds me a lot of myself. I'm just in love with the setting though. They need to make more shows set in this time period.


----------



## butterskenny

I've come to realize that watching my favorite tv shows or movies in general helps me understand myself a bit better. I really love characters like Butters from South Park. Seeing how I relate a lot to him, it's natural for him to be one of my favorite characters.


----------



## JustThisGuy

I got kicked from SuperHeroHype.com bc I spoiled Walking Dead plot points within the discussion of the specific episode. Odd. I went to the non-WD, general lounge forum and saw plenty of spoilers. So odd. I'm banned permanently. Ah, well.


----------



## Carolyne

Binge-watching all the old Last Week Tonight episodes.


----------



## PhilipJFry

I've been wanting to watch the first few seasons of Lost again. I haven't watched it since the show ended. I'm afraid though that I'll enjoy it again and then be even more disappointed by how it ended.


----------



## Carolyne

Oh, wow, the Kelly Ellis/Philip DeFranco twitter stuff is upsetting, I never use twitter so I don't normally see things like that. I like DeFranco but I do feel like he needs to take responsibility and do something about this.


----------



## Kevin001

AHS has been lagging this season, I expected more tbh.


----------



## Kevin001

The difference between rapper Logic and everyday Logic is amazing.....he is corny af irl, lol but his music lit.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> The difference between rapper Logic and everyday Logic is amazing.....he is corny af irl, lol but his music lit.


Yesss! Was so excited when I found his YouTube channel. I love that he's a big ol' nerd and his girlfriend is adorable too :mushy


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Yesss! Was so excited when I found his YouTube channel. I love that he's a big ol' nerd and his girlfriend is adorable too :mushy


They are cute af, lol. So funny.


----------



## TryingMara

Whenever I get hooked on a new show early in the season it gets cancelled. I'm just waiting for the axe to drop, but I hope it doesn't.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kevin001 said:


> The difference between rapper Logic and everyday Logic is amazing.....he is corny af irl, lol but his music lit.





feels said:


> Yesss! Was so excited when I found his YouTube channel. I love that he's a big ol' nerd and his girlfriend is adorable too :mushy


He's clearly tried for "butt stuff" and seems he'll keep trying for "butt stuff." And speaking of that, I like that she remarks little girls are watching and he feels guilt and says, "we don't do butt stuff," like that'll cure the awkward for younger viewers. Lol.


----------



## Carolyne

feels said:


> Yesss! Was so excited when I found his YouTube channel. I love that he's a big ol' nerd and his girlfriend is adorable too :mushy


Those two are so damn cute, loving the video where they guess foods 




What anime should I watch?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> What anime should I watch?


*Serial Experiment Lain* (Biggest inspiration for the Wachoski Bros. making The Matrix stuff.)

*Claymore* I heard is incredible. Wanna watch.

I thoroughly enjoyed *Outlaw Star*, *Fooly Cooly*, and *Cowboy Bebop*.


----------



## Mc Borg

@Carolyne
Ergo Proxy is my favorite anime. That would be my recommendation.


----------



## Winds

There's nothing like randomly discovering a song and liking it after one listen.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

I like any movie that has edward norton in it









the painted veil was great


----------



## Kevin001

This season of American Horror Story was so trash, took a lot to finish the season. Might be the worst one yet....they are going down hill.....need Lange back.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kevin001 said:


> This season of American Horror Story was so trash, took a lot to finish the season. Might be the worst one yet....they are going down hill.....need Lange back.


Hotel? People have told me Covenant was the weakest, but when I saw Lady Gaga for Hotel, I was thinking that that'd change.


----------



## Kevin001

JustThisGuy said:


> Hotel? People have told me Covenant was the weakest, but when I saw Lady Gaga for Hotel, I was thinking that that'd change.


This season is/was Roanoke. Covenant was good. Been on the decline since.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kevin001 said:


> This season is/was Roanoke. Covenant was good. Been on the decline since.


I've heard Freakshow is almost Asylum good. Hrm. I guess I just need to see them for myself. 'Cause I've definitely liked things that people didn't like. And to the extremes. Like moves/tv shows pooped on majorly and me really enjoying myself. To movies that're praised (and hype isn't even heavy in my head) and I just didn't care for them. Happens. Sometimes mood, genre taste and other little factors build up to where you don't have as good a time watching and you can't appreciate it as much. But... Sometimes it just sucks to us. Whatever it may be.


----------



## Mc Borg

Kevin001 said:


> This season of American Horror Story was so trash, took a lot to finish the season. Might be the worst one yet....they are going down hill.....need Lange back.


Yeah, I gave up after episode 2. I'll probably go back and finish it eventually, just because I've seen all the other seasons. But I completely agree. Last season was the worst so far, and from what I've seen of this one, it is _even_ worse. Idk, man. AHS might be done for.


----------



## Kevin001

Mc Borg said:


> Yeah, I gave up after episode 2. I'll probably go back and finish it eventually, just because I've seen all the other seasons. But I completely agree. Last season was the worst so far, and from what I've seen of this one, it is _even_ worse. Idk, man. AHS might be done for.


Yeah I'll give season 7 a look if that bombs then I'm done for good. Its do or die for them.


----------



## cosmicslop

I am going to play this song on the day before the inauguration day. It's got that Majora's Mask Final Day/Hours kind of feel going on. I also need to play that game again. And this song isn't really 33 minutes. It's a 5 min song followed by silence. There's no bonus track at the end other than some noise. Fitting for the occasion.






also this album's pretty sweet. Cute stuff.


----------



## TheOLDPrince

them awkward dance moves :lol but those childhood pictures and videos made my day


----------



## Carolyne

Is anyone watching Lucifer and is it worth getting into? (also who owns the rights? is there any possible Constantine crossover or no?)


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Is anyone watching Lucifer and is it worth getting into? (also who owns the rights? is there any possible Constantine crossover or no?)


Constantine is in EW right now. Though different versions happen. Supposedly he'll be in the DCEU when "Dark Universe" is made and an upcoming Justice League Dark animated film that'll go in the mixed bag of animated films (thought the Justice League ones seem to be consistent sequels). Not sure. Plus, Lucifer plays with Sandman and The Endless much more often. Hellblazer fights with all sorts of demons and evil beings, but the First of the Fallen (Satan) is his main nemesis. I know, I know, they should be the same, but they're not. But in a different interpretation, they could make them that way.

I've seen pieces of Lucifer (the show) and it is nothing like the comic series, which I highly recommend. It's such a high concept story about theology and other philosophies, the human-condition and social woes and triumphs. The tv show is just a crime procedural. It's tv networks' go-to when it comes to making things, I guess. Gotham is a crime procedural. I know a lot of superheroes fight crime, but not in the played out formula of procedurals. Then again, a lot of people like them, so they'll keep at it. Everyone should get thrown a bone, I guess.


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> Constantine is in EW right now. Though different versions happen. Supposedly he'll be in the DCEU when "Dark Universe" is made and an upcoming Justice League Dark animated film that'll go in the mixed bag of animated films (thought the Justice League ones seem to be consistent sequels). Not sure. Plus, Lucifer plays with Sandman and The Endless much more often. Hellblazer fights with all sorts of demons and evil beings, but the First of the Fallen (Satan) is his main nemesis. I know, I know, they should be the same, but they're not. But in a different interpretation, they could make them that way.
> 
> I've seen pieces of Lucifer (the show) and it is nothing like the comic series, which I highly recommend. It's such a high concept story about theology and other philosophies, the human-condition and social woes and triumphs. The tv show is just a crime procedural. It's tv networks' go-to when it comes to making things, I guess. Gotham is a crime procedural. I know a lot of superheroes fight crime, but not in the played out formula of procedurals. Then again, a lot of people like them, so they'll keep at it. Everyone should get thrown a bone, I guess.


I'm gonna watch it anyway. Tbh I don't like comics and I don't like superheroes. I like fantasy, I like religious fiction. I really like fiction based on angels and demons, or greek gods. Supernatural was great until it went on too long, and I wish Constantine wasn't cancelled. I get that it's a police procedural but it looks like they do play the mythology a lot too, I see clips on youtube of him finding his wings, angels coming to assassinate him, their 'mother' being released from hell.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> I'm gonna watch it anyway. Tbh I don't like comics and I don't like superheroes. I like fantasy, I like religious fiction. I really like fiction based on angels and demons, or greek gods. Supernatural was great until it went on too long, and I wish Constantine wasn't cancelled. I get that it's a police procedural but it looks like they do play the mythology a lot too, I see clips on youtube of him finding his wings, angels coming to assassinate him, their 'mother' being released from hell.


You'd like Preacher. The comic and, it'd seem, the tv show. I've not seen it, so I can't vouch for it. People say it's watered down; pretty different. Though I have it recorded and plan to watch at some point. Also an angels/demons, good/evil dynamic.


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> You'd like Preacher. The comic and, it'd seem, the tv show. I've not seen it, so I can't vouch for it. People say it's watered down; pretty different. Though I have it recorded and plan to watch at some point. Also an angels/demons, good/evil dynamic.


The synopsis of preacher looks quite interesting, thanks.


----------



## Carolyne

Watching all the Man at Arms videos on youtube, some really cool weapons they make.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Watching all the Man at Arms videos on youtube, some really cool weapons they make.







One of my favorite episodes.


----------



## cosmicslop

Surf's Up is the best Beach Boys song and one the greatest songs written in the history of pop music.


----------



## no subject




----------



## Kevin001

I always wondered what happened to Cory from That's So Raven, now I know. Lmao.


----------



## JustThisGuy

no subject said:


>


Ok, so The Karate Kid wins on an illegal kick that also *kicked out/disqualified another opponent that did it to him. He wins because plot. Got it.  Kid kicks him the leg, disqualified. Bully also kicked Karate Kid in the face and nothing happened. Odd.


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> One of my favorite episodes.


That sick, always wanted to play the soul reaver games but never got the chance. Kinda disappointed they couldn't make the gun blade shoot bullets too


----------



## Winds

The Ghana Mortal Kombat trailer might be the greatest thing I've seen on the internet.






The fight scenes got me amp. It's nothing but over the top mayhem. This about to be a classic drop.


----------



## no subject

JustThisGuy said:


> Ok, so The Karate Kid wins on an illegal kick that also *kicked out/disqualified another opponent that did it to him. He wins because plot. Got it.  Kid kicks him the leg, disqualified. Bully also kicked Karate Kid in the face and nothing happened. Odd.


Its not about the movie...


----------



## no subject

Kevin001 said:


> I always wondered what happened to Cory from That's So Raven, now I know. Lmao.


Didnt see the clip...is it something that would ruin my mood, Kevin?


----------



## Kevin001

no subject said:


> Didnt see the clip...is it something that would ruin my mood, Kevin?


Ruin your mood? Hmm hell if I know. :stu


----------



## Carolyne

Now I'm bingewatching adam ruins everything


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Now I'm bingewatching adam ruins everything


That's my new favorite show. TruTv's only good show, imo. Look up his CollegeHumor shots previous to the show. You'll like them. Also, he does talks.

If you have 25 minutes, this is actually really revealing and interesting.


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> That's my new favorite show. TruTv's only good show, imo. Look up his CollegeHumor shots previous to the show. You'll like them. Also, he does talks.


I was watching the colegehumor ones on youtube, I have no tv so I don't often watch tv shows.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> I was watching the colegehumor ones on youtube, I have no tv so I don't often watch tv shows.


You should look up his tv show on YT. Some are crap quality, but others have a good, solid quality to enjoy them. Each about 20+ minutes. Worth it. Use Wiki to see episode listings as a means to hunt for the names of episodes, if they aren't already in your suggestions.






Good episode to lead in with. Second seasons starts in early 2017, I believe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Finally started watching Stranger Things, it is _really _ good so far. Also enjoying all the 80s music like Modern English and The Clash.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Finally started watching Stranger Things, it is _really _good so far. Also enjoying all the 80s music like Modern English and The Clash.


Isn't it? Even after the hype, I was still impressed by it.


----------



## Carolyne

I discovered on youtube "epic" covers of songs (an example I posted in another thread yesterday 



) This is now my new favorite genre of music, this is all I ever want to listen to from now on.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So I went to see Fantastic Beasts and where to find them, I wasn't sure about it but my mum wanted to go see it, so we went. It was good actually but I kind of went insane afterwards, which was needless to say not expected. And I can't explain why without spoiling the film really lol so...:

[spoiler=.]So I became weirdly invested in Credence's character, and I didn't even realise how invested I was until he died. But then when he died, I basically lost interest in the rest of the film. I knew something bad would happen of course because of the obvious contemporary parallels that they were going for, but it really bothered me, and then I guess because I'm just in a really weird place today I just kind of started tearing up after the film finished (before that I was just kind of... Blank,) but I stopped and then like I was with my mum and my brother and she left to go shopping so I was going to walk home with my brother and I just started tearing up again. and externally it wasn't that obvious I didn't think, but inside I felt like I was close to losing control. But I didn't start properly crying, but it was weird. So he just took me away upstairs and through the car park and he said a bit later that part of the reason he did that was just in case I had a panic attack. I don't think I would, I've never had one, but I just feel like **** now, and I can't shake it. It's so weird. It's not even about the film, obviously, I mean it's Harry Potter... I just don't know. What is my brain even doing? So I guess this is how I'll remember this film lol... Ridiculous. And I don't get like this watching films, especially films like this, of course I've seen much worse.

Also the most stupid part is, he may not even be dead (probably is, but they went for the whole ambiguous thing.)[/spoiler]


----------



## KelsKels

Went to see the AC movie and passengers. AC was not great.. but not terrible either. I'm sure everyone will enjoy sh*tting on it though. Passengers was good, but probably only because I really like both Pratt and Lawrence. I have a mega crush on both of them :b


----------



## Kevin001

Its been awhile since I watched The Magicians I hope this season is good.


----------



## JustThisGuy

KelsKels said:


> Went to see the AC movie and passengers. AC was not great.. but not terrible either. I'm sure everyone will enjoy sh*tting on it though. Passengers was good, but probably only because I really like both Pratt and Lawrence. I have a mega crush on both of them :b


Come to think of it, Pratt and Lawrence probably are the two biggest, young (maybe even current) actors right now. I never thought to ship them. Let alone... **sunglasses** ...spaceship them. B)


----------



## HenDoggy

They have Kate bush's hounds of love and the dreaming on Spotify, It's a Christmas miracle!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyne

Tokyo Ghoul?


----------



## JustThisGuy

Carolyne said:


> Tokyo Ghoul?


I'm intrigued by that one. I haven't seen a good anime in years. I know they're out there, though people overhype things. I hardly know anything about this, but almost bought first volume Blu Ray of the show on a whim. I was really feeling like just grabbing it, but then my need to not buy anything for myself and others for Christmas bit back. Usually, like other years, that's at least a quarter of the **** I buy on Christmas. Which is for me. Lol. Plus I have so much to watch and that hit me.

I bought one thing for the myself this year, other than alcohol when out shopping, and that was Wreck It Ralph, which accidentally became mine when I thought I was buying it for me and another person. But they've seen it. Oh well.


----------



## Rickets

Pull through, Carrie Fisher, pull through.


----------



## Kevin001

I'll probably go check out Assassin's Creed tomorrow.....I hope its legit.


----------



## Charmander

There's a new trailer out for Alien: Covenant. I hope it's better than Prometheus!


----------



## JustThisGuy

Charmander said:


> There's a new trailer out for Alien: Covenant. I hope it's better than Prometheus!


I was gonna post red band, but I just watched the green band and noticed no discernable difference. Still pretty "yikes" with graphic visuals. Was their a nipple in the shower scene in the red band? Idk.





I am... Interested.


----------



## HenDoggy

I actually liked Prometheus. That was a solid film!


----------



## JustThisGuy

I have 3 gift cards for theatres. 2 for one and 1 large one for my favorite. Yet I only care to see two movies.

Edit: 2017 has quite the setup of movies. I'll not make it out of spring with only this $60, honestly. Lol. I'm not even a concession person. Strictly tickets.


----------



## Carolyne

JustThisGuy said:


> I was gonna post red band, but I just watched the green band and noticed no discernable difference. Still pretty "yikes" with graphic visuals. Was their a nipple in the shower scene in the red band? Idk.
> ?rel=0" frameborder="0"
> allowfullscreen>


?rel=0" frameborder="0"
allowfullscreen>


----------



## Carolyne

hahahaha


----------



## Carolyne

lisa kudrow's was the best, ariana grande too.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I got a gift card for Netflix that I can watch on my computer or iphone but for the life of me I can't figure what series to watch.


----------



## Carolyne

rockyraccoon said:


> I got a gift card for Netflix that I can watch on my computer or iphone but for the life of me I can't figure what series to watch.


jessica jones


----------



## rockyraccoon

@Carolyne I will have to google that as I have not heard of it, thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

Just notrocious. She is one of the worst live singers ever.


----------



## feels

I hope this is the last song I hear before I die


----------



## JustThisGuy

I have so many movies to catch up on. Goal: watch them. So I can talk about them. I've missed so many 2016 flicks.



feels said:


> I hope this is the last song I hear before I die


In a final battle against Medusa? :O


----------



## Kevin001

Yes Yes Yes!


----------



## feels

JustThisGuy said:


> In a final battle against Medusa? :O


That ***** gave me more trouble than almost any boss in the game.

So glad H3H3 has millions of subs now and are raking in that money. They've made the internet a better place lol


----------



## Overdrive

Kevin001 said:


> Yes Yes Yes!


No No No !


----------



## JustThisGuy

Kong: Skull Island. I'm a little worried with it, but maybe the characters will be more interesting than Godzilla and that'll save it. The foe looks generic, basically. Just like the MUTOS in Godzilla. They were pretty boring monsters/kaiju. I imagine it'll be Queen Skullcrawler, which Kong will fight and be given the ultimate respect by the survivors (Hiddleston and Brie Larson). Looking through the "Kong: Skull Island Cast" search on the upper bar of Google search, I'd say everyone after John C. Reilly's character will be fodder, whereas Goodman and Reilly's character's will be big deaths. Reilly's maybe saved to near last bc he's the brevity, and killing the humor is telltale of things getting serious before the end. Jackson's character might survive it. He's challenging Kong (nature), but I think his character will be the one to change his outlook and respect them at the end.



feels said:


> That ***** gave me more trouble than almost any boss in the game.
> 
> So glad H3H3 has millions of subs now and are raking in that money. They've made the internet a better place lol


 This guy reminds of an Adult Swim show, but it's for YouTube.



Overdrive said:


> No No No !


Looks awful. Plus don't the actors hate each other?


----------



## Kevin001

Overdrive said:


> No No No !


Lol....that movie relates to me on a personal level. Got to see it.


----------



## Mc Borg

@feels

I was watching h3h3 before he/they blew up.

/youtube hipster.

I agree, though. Papa bless.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


> :laugh:


Nice. :grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Just notrocious. She is one of the worst live singers ever.


She #1. That's what it is.

You know what she needs - Chippendale, Jr. to help her out.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yep, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy

SamanthaStrange said:


> :laugh:


 Had me smiling big. The Santa Clause one is good, too.

I think I might've shared this a long time ago, but I remember my film professor showing us this for humor and to show how tone--music, transitions--can really influence cinematography From editing to context, even over the story itself.





I hope this trends more. I'm binging on these at the moment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Overdrive said:


> No No No !


lol


----------



## tea111red

did that one Akon song w/ Snoop Dogg called I Wanna Love You or whatever it's called sample a video game or something? am i the one one who thinks that music sounds like video game music? i've been wondering this for years....lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

Just binged on season 10 of it's always sunny in philly in 2 days :boogie


----------



## HenDoggy

tea111red said:


> did that one Akon song w/ Snoop Dogg called I Wanna Love You or whatever it's called sample a video game or something? am i the one one who thinks that music sounds like video game music? i've been wondering this for years....lol.


I just relistened to that and it doesn't sound like it lol damn that song brings me back to my high school days.






It reminded me of this song lol I wonder whatever happened to nelly furtado?


----------



## HenDoggy

As much as I want this to be real, it has to be fake right? I just got a "Microsoft" tech call me a couple weeks ago too lol


----------



## feels

When dat Gilmore Girls intro song plays


----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


> When dat Gilmore Girls intro song plays


One of the greatest intros ever. I need to get back to watching it again.


----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## tea111red

HenDoggy said:


> I just relistened to that and it doesn't sound like it lol damn that song brings me back to my high school days.


lol, i thought it sounded like some ooooold nintendo game or something.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray he got at least one number out of this.


----------



## cosmicslop

This is what I transform into when I'm singing along to to the songs of my youth and then scroll down to the youtube comments and see comments like "this song came out when I was 3 years old / I was born this year when this song came out / I wasn't even born yet when this song came out" Please save my poor soul. Hey ya.


----------



## HenDoggy

Why do they hire the hottest women as newscasters god damn..


----------



## tea111red

Tiny House Hunters...i could maybe get into this show.


----------



## Arbre

These were my favourite tracks on Bonobo's new album.

[spoiler=spoiler]













[/spoiler]


----------



## HenDoggy

I wonder if this parallel universe Beatles album is real lol








tea111red said:


> Tiny House Hunters...i could maybe get into this show.


I enjoy watching this show, it's pretty interesting.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Just learned this about Home Alone: the reason they didn't notice at the gate that Kevin was missing was because his boarding pass was thrown away during the crying over of spilled milk.









Look what you did, you little jerk.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Vintage SNL at 10PM with Carrie Fisher.








Never seen it before.

She's very much so missed.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## HenDoggy

Just watched the AirPod comercial for the first time and they look ridiculous :lol


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Haven't heard the new Slowdive single yet, but people are comparing it to a weak Asobi Seksu, and now I'm afraid of clicking the play button.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## HenDoggy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Haven't heard the new Slowdive single yet], but people are comparing it to a weak Asobi Seksu, and now I'm afraid of clicking the play button.


I enjoyed it. Honesty, if I didn't know it was a slowdive song I would say it's a great track but since I know, I'm always comparing it to souvlaki in the back of my mind. obvs its not in the same league as some of their best songs but still for a shoe-gaze song I think it's better then most bands of this genre that I've come across recently.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

HenDoggy said:


> I enjoyed it. Honesty, if I didn't know it was a slowdive song I would say it's a great track but since I know, I'm always comparing it to souvlaki in the back of my mind. obvs its not in the same league as some of their best songs but still for a shoe-gaze song I think it's better then most bands of this genre that I've come across recently.


Crap, I don't have my headphones, so I'll listen to it later.

I like Asobi, they're my favorite modern shoegaze band, but let's be honest here: Yuki's vocals are weak especially when compared to Liz Fraser's and she doesn't sound so great live because she often can get pitchy. So for some reason, I've imagined the new Slowdive to sound like a live Asobi lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Crap, I don't have my headphones, so I'll listen to it later.
> 
> I like Asobi, they're my favorite modern shoegaze band, but let's be honest here: Yuki's vocals are weak especially when compared to Liz Fraser's and she doesn't sound so great live because she often can get pitchy. So for some reason, I've imagined the new Slowdive to sound like a live Asobi lol.


I listened to the song on Spotify with cheap headphones lol the YouTube vid quality is pretty good. I linked it just in case others wanted to listen.

For some reason I couldn't get into Asobi Seksu but that was a looonnnng time ago. I might need to revisit some of their albums and give them another try. The only other modern shoegaze band I like is "a sunny day in glasgow".


----------



## acidicwithpanic

HenDoggy said:


> I listened to the song on Spotify with cheap headphones lol the YouTube vid quality is pretty good. I linked it just in case others wanted to listen.
> 
> For some reason I couldn't get into Asobi Seksu but that was a looonnnng time ago. I might need to revisit some of their albums and give them another try. The only other modern shoegaze band I like is "a sunny day in glasgow".


The first albums I usually recommend are Citrus and Hush, but both came out a while ago and I'm assuming you've listened to those already.  I think the only other modern shoegaze artist I like is Ulrich Schnauss, and that's pretty much it. All the others just sound like crappy rip-offs of MBV, Lush, and Cocteau. I tried getting into Joy Formidable a long time ago, but I just couldn't.


----------



## KelsKels

Finally saw rogue one. It was really good.. although I feel like it wouldn't follow up well with episode 4. Idk 4 feels so light hearted compared to rogue one. I don't want to spoil things but I think if you've seen ot youd maybe feel the same way? Idk.


----------



## JustThisGuy

KelsKels said:


> Finally saw rogue one. It was really good.. although I feel like it wouldn't follow up well with episode 4. Idk 4 feels so light hearted compared to rogue one. I don't want to spoil things but I think if you've seen ot youd maybe feel the same way? Idk.


I kinda get what you mean. Though context of "worlds" within Star Wars. These were troopers on the ground, in the nitty gritty and I thought it was kind of fitting. The coldness of the Empire fit well enough for me. Thinking of IV and seeing Tarkin in the coldness of the rooms and things. The cinematography did speak more in the original trilogy, I think. Will say. Same with the music. Everyone says this and that about the stories, and the acting, but those were heavy hitting elements. I'll admit that I didn't even put my finger on it till much later. The vibe is thrilling and then you get interesting characters and a cool story to play within that frequency(ies).

I didn't dislike Rogue One. It had charming moments. I'd place it 3rd from the bottom, honestly. The characters were kind of interesting, I guess, just not fleshed out. Like a less bad Suicide Squad, which really had something but wasted its potential. There was too much clutter. Spread too thin. Some characters do have to bite the bullet, but push their theme. Then pick somebody or a couple to really focus on, if your runtime is low. Idk. There were a few action moments that didn't develop anything significant.

It's somewhat disappointing on certain levels, for sure. Again, like Suicide Squad, they're handed very interesting archetypes with entertaining stories, then they just push it as if it's a Steven Segal movie. "We've decided to edit down the dialogue bc generic-character needs to get through this talking b.s. because of the upcoming 'splosion scene. People want that! Keep it simple. Make him say something catchy, like, 'gimme a break,' and then he stomps the guy's knee, breaking it after got the location from him. 'Kay?" Speaking of which: "Don't choke on your aspirations." - Vader. I winced. Not a full on cringe, but yeah.


----------



## HenDoggy

acidicwithpanic said:


> The first albums I usually recommend are Citrus and Hush, but both came out a while ago and I'm assuming you've listened to those already.  I think the only other modern shoegaze artist I like is Ulrich Schnauss, and that's pretty much it. All the others just sound like crappy rip-offs of MBV, Lush, and Cocteau. I tried getting into Joy Formidable a long time ago, but I just couldn't.


Yeah, I believe I listened to those albums, but my musical taste has changed over the years so maybe I'll end up likening them now.

Sweet, I never heard of Ulrich Schnauss before. I'm def gonna give them a listen. Yeah that's true haha, everytime I listen to one of those new bands I just remind myself I can be listening to loveless or something


----------



## acidicwithpanic

HenDoggy said:


> Yeah, I believe I listened to those albums, but my musical taste has changed over the years so maybe I'll end up likening them now.
> 
> Sweet, I never heard of Ulrich Schnauss before. I'm def gonna give them a listen. Yeah that's true haha, everytime I listen to one of those new bands I just remind myself I can be listening to loveless or something


He's also part of Tangerine Dream, so you might like it if you're also into krautrock.


----------



## cybernaut

Wow...am I seriously happy that this one person will no longer be canceling a meet-up with me?


----------



## Barakiel

The only thing I have to look forward to right now is an album of neo-Medieval music from a series I've been listening to for over 2 years now. But I'm afraid I'll just listen to the same song or two and get bored with the rest of the album real quick, the way my attention span's been recently.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I used to dislike the Load album for whatever reason. But now it has some of my favorite songs from Metallica. They have a heaviness to them that the other albums don't have. Less lightning strike metal and more loud and dark. If that makes any sense.

Still not better than Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets, or And Justice for All, though.


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Prince deserved LOADS more of a send off than we (the UK) gave him.


----------



## coeur_brise

My general consensus is that anyone who genuinely likes funk music is physically incapable of committing some sort of serious crime. I mean, well, sure anything could happen, but have you ever heard of a criminal whose favorite music included funk. Awwwww yea.


----------



## Kevin001

Kelly Preston never ages....good lord.


----------



## tea111red

at least 48 Hours is on tonight.


----------



## feels

I'm convinced that synthwave/retrowave/whatever the **** this genre is has the best album art.


----------



## JustThisGuy

^ Wow, they're like movies I want to see based on the poster. @feels

---------------------------------------

If you ever feel you haven't accomplished much in life, watch this. And know that you're absolutely right.


----------



## tea111red

bad company.


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot doesn't play again till the 8th...ugh. At least The Magicians premiere this week.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@feels those covers are awesome

---






the 'punk dance' at 3:07 is amazing.

'with a pair of scissors made with glitter?'

'no with a motorbike made of jealousy'

:lol






:haha

'I took the tank out because I wanted to put a big bean bag there.'

(stuck in a loop on YouTube)


----------



## Spindrift

feels said:


> I'm convinced that synthwave/retrowave/whatever the **** this genre is has the best album art.


I love Perturbator's _Dangerous Days_. I'd kill for a copy of it on vinyl just for the freakin' gorgeous artwork.


----------



## tea111red

lol....i used to watch that game show supermarket sweep all the time as a kid.


----------



## JustThisGuy

tea111red said:


> lol....i used to watch that game show supermarket sweep all the time as a kid.


Omg! So many memories. I remember people going crazy. Even if they lost, they'd then get the food or like the worth of the food? I forget. But people can't fly back or mail themselves a frozen turkey, you know? So I'd like to think they were compensated another way. I remember people just shoveling into their carts random things like cereals and deli stuff.









Yeah, they had the novelty prizes here and there. Like a big novelty of some brand name thing to then gain whatever if they grabbed it, but it'd take up a large portion of cart room, so many people ran it to the front and then returned to their cart. I remember one woman couldn't find her cart and lost a lot of time. I didn't like it, but since the family watched it, I've retained some from that show.


----------



## Winds

The trailer plus review has me interested in seeing just how they tackle the concept of literal and metaphorical interpretation and meaning.


----------



## HenDoggy

Trailer for season two of stranger things is happening today during the super bowl.


----------



## feels

HenDoggy said:


> Trailer for season two of stranger things is happening today during the super bowl.


Just came to post about this too






Halloween! Hope Hopper punches even more **** this season.


----------



## feels

There's finally a music video for Grimes' 'Venus Fly' and it's everything you could hope for.


----------



## Kevin001

Fifty Shades Darker comes out this week.....I'm squealing like a little girl, lol.


----------



## Spindrift

A24 has become an impressive little company in just a few years. They're now one of the names I keep an eye out for in film.


----------



## feels

I heard Black Moth Super Rainbow coming from the bar at work today which was awesome but wtf. I don't know how it works cause like I know they have 3 TV screens over there and they show like football and **** but every once in a while I'll hear like Panda Bear or something else that's really up my alley and I don't know where it's playing from because it's not the same music that's playing in the rest of the store.


----------



## feels

I got an email saying the Black Angels are coming to Dallas in May after literally just posting about that **** last night. Ask and you shall receive. Never clicked a buy tickets button so fast.

Last time I saw these guys met this really awesome person from Oklahoma, went out together after and had a good time. I don't think it's gonna be nearly that fun this time lol.


----------



## Winds

When he song has a good opening verse, pre-chorus, and beat, only to be let down by the actual chorus and beat change...


----------



## HenDoggy

Winds said:


> When he song has a good opening verse, pre-chorus, and beat, only to be let down by the actual chorus and beat change...


lol I get you. Basically this song for me. The chorus is cringy.


----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


> Just came to post about this too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween! Hope Hopper punches even more **** this season.


There needs to be an extended version, the trailer was too short.


----------



## Spindrift

HenDoggy said:


> There needs to be an extended version, the trailer was too short.


Definitely. They should extend them to, like, twelve hours. They could separate them into individual hour-long trailers, and we could just watch those!


----------



## feels

MR JONES AND ME


----------



## Carolyne

I hope John Wick 2 is good, going tonight, can't wait!


----------



## Carolyne

I have no intention of watching fifty shades, but the soundtrack is great, and Halsey remains my favorite singer.


----------



## Spindrift

Despite being the most overrated song of all time, _Stairway to Heaven_ is still pretty freakin' good.


----------



## Spindrift

A stand-up bass isn't the most punk thing in the world, but props to you if you can make it work.


----------



## feels

The Octopus Project is coming to Dallas in April. Maybe I should just try to go to a show every month for the rest of the year.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Someone called Drake "the black man version of Taylor Swift," and I nearly spit out my water.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hah the puppet thing seems to be a theme.


----------



## liverose

my wait to get in hour long heated debates over drag queens is almost up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Jade killed in this video....it should be feat. Jade in the title.


----------



## feels

'Get Out' was one of the most satisfying movies I've ever seen. Also, they showed a trailer for one called 'It Comes at Night' and boy I am ****ING READY. That A24 logo makes me confident it'll be as good as it looks.


----------



## feels

I wonder if anyone out there is actually enjoying this season of TWD. I hope this **** really pays off. Like, even more satisfying than the Terminus slaughter, but I doubt it.


----------



## HenDoggy

feels said:


> I wonder if anyone out there is actually enjoying this season of TWD. I hope this **** really pays off. Like, even more satisfying than the Terminus slaughter, but I doubt it.


This is going to be the last season I'm watching this series. It's has been an utter chore to watch it these days... I just want to finish this season since I feel like Ive already invested the time into it, might as well see it through. The storyline is turning into a train wreck. I'm not sure how closely they are following the comics but they have to realize what works in the comics doesn't necessary translate to a good tv script. The acting is going down the drain too.


----------



## feels

HenDoggy said:


> This is going to be the last season I'm watching this series. It's has been an utter chore to watch it these days... I just want to finish this season since I feel like Ive already invested the time into it, might as well see it through. The storyline is turning into a train wreck. I'm not sure how closely they are following the comics but they have to realize what works in the comics doesn't necessary translate to a good tv script. The acting is going down the drain too.


I can't blame you. I bet they'll be losing a lot of fans because of this season. It just feels like they took a tiny amount of material and are trying to stretch it way too thin. The group's all split up, there's all these boring *** side characters I don't give a **** about, it's just bad. I was thinking the same thing about the comics. I mean, I feel like they were able to adapt them well in the past...but then there's **** like Negan who I'm sure is pretty cool in the comics but just comes off as really bizarre and hollow on the show. I feel like the golden age is over, but maybe they can come back from this.


----------



## Evo1114

Ok. Did you see the presentation of Best Picture at the Academy Awards? Whoaaaa. Lol. That was crazy.

For those who didn't...

Warren Beatty and Faye Dunaway were presenting Best Picture. Beatty opened up the card and paused for a bit and looked confused...as did Faye Dunaway and they finally announced La La Land as the winner. So the cast/crew of La La Land was up there doing their thank yous and then they were interrupted because Moonlight had actually won. Warren & Faye were actually given the card for Best Actress winner (who was Emma Stone from La La Land).


----------



## IcedOver

Man, the Oscars get more insufferable and worthless every year. This takes the cake, with the cake being topped off by the wrong envelope. Then predictably it's muted applause and only a few standing for a bunch of white people winning, but whoops and hollers and the whole theater mandated to stand when non-whites win. Each presenter or winner has to come with their prepared social message. The whole thing is so predictable and tiring and sickening. It should be a night to celebrate movies and art, but that's no longer what it is. Today it's about pushing a specific social agenda. I liked that Jimmy Kimmel, who isn't afraid to be politically incorrect sometimes and often looks like he doesn't give a crap, was hosting. He balanced it out a little. The only good moment of the night (other than "La La Land" winning the most; should have won the top prize) was Jimmy's OJ joke after the documentary filmmaker's odd speech. "OJ, you get another slice of boloney on your sandwich tonight."


----------



## Kevin001

Saw the movie Get Out tonight, the movie was epic there was just one part that got me thinking how.....I break movies down and think logically how someone can do something. So now I'm thinking how something I saw could of been possible. Hmmmm.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Saw the movie Get Out tonight, the movie was epic there was just one part that got me thinking how.....I break movies down and think logically how someone can do something. So now I'm thinking how something I saw could of been possible. Hmmmm.


Which part you thinking about? I loved the movie too it wasn't at all what I expected.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Which part you thinking about? I loved the movie too it wasn't at all what I expected.


[spoiler=.]how the f-ck he was able to put the chair stuffing in his ear if his hands were tied [/spoiler]


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> [spoiler=.]how the f-ck he was able to put the chair stuffing in his ear if his hands were tied [/spoiler]


There's a scene before where he bends down to try to chew the restraints on his wrists off. He also bends down pretty far when they show the close up of the cotton coming out of the arm rest. So, both of these demonstrate that he's able to get his head near his hands and that's all he'd need to be able to do in order to put the stuffing in his ears. Try it at home! lol


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> There's a scene before where he bends down to try to chew the restraints on his wrists off. He also bends down pretty far when they show the close up of the cotton coming out of the arm rest. So, both of these demonstrate that he's able to get his head near his hands and that's all he'd need to be able to do in order to put the stuffing in his ears. Try it at home! lol


True...true thanks. I will try! :laugh:


----------



## IcedOver

feels said:


> There's a scene before where he bends down to try to chew the restraints on his wrists off. He also bends down pretty far when they show the close up of the cotton coming out of the arm rest. So, both of these demonstrate that he's able to get his head near his hands and that's all he'd need to be able to do in order to put the stuffing in his ears. Try it at home! lol


Even so, with cotton in your ears you can still hear sounds, just muffled. It was kind of a lame plot device, but it moved things along. It was a pretty good movie. At the very least it had more "on its mind" than your typical studio horror movie even if it was just one sided.


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## The Library of Emma

Online dating site. Should i try it again?


----------



## estse

Keaton Henson. So I thought this guy looked cool, very anxious and sad, etc. (I clicked on his video from a Julien Baker NPR Tiny Desk Concert.) I do believe he's not putting up an act, but I look the guy up and see that he's the son of artists - an actor and a ballet dancer. Of course. I found this all quite displeasing. Why couldn't he just be some ****ing loser who wrote beautiful songs? He seems to a be wonderful, regular broken human being. Everyone is so damn broken, but that make these places in the world for themselves. Just upset that his childhood and upbringing wasn't in sync with my own. How rude.


----------



## railcar82594

Why does the Alien:Covenant trailer look like a redux of the first Alien. Ridley Scott didn't write the first movie's story; he only directed. He is currently so uncreative with story and characters. Promotheus had unsympathetic and dumbass characters except for David and the lady and the new movie looks worse. well, hopefully the engineers will be explained enough somewhere.


----------



## Charmander

Lol people in the comments section really didn't take this video well.

Also, I've just discovered how to look at my notifications after 4 months of the notification system being broken. I have so many...


----------



## estse

I didn't think this video was still on youtube.


----------



## Mc Borg

Does anybody else here watch The Leftovers? I am exciiiited.






Damn that show is good. I need to rewatch before season 3.


----------



## feels

^ That looks pretty interesting. Never heard of it until now. Hearing that Beach Boys song makes me think how the **** has Dent May never covered 'Don't Worry Baby'??? I just dunno if I can live in a world where that's never happened.


----------



## Kevin001

Leprechaun marathon on Syfy this Friday....St. Patrick's Day. :banana

I'll record the sh*t out of some of those, I grew up being so scared of the little midget lol.


----------



## Mc Borg

feels said:


> ^ That looks pretty interesting. Never heard of it until now. Hearing that Beach Boys song makes me think how the **** has Dent May never covered 'Don't Worry Baby'??? I just dunno if I can live in a world where that's never happened.


It's honestly my favorite show out now. If you're into mind****ery weirdness I'd give it a shot.


----------



## catcharay

Well it took that many years for me to finally watch Pulp fiction. I'm left disappointed. Hmm.


----------



## Kevin001

IT remake is coming out? Omg yesssss!



catcharay said:


> Well it took that many years for me to finally watch Pulp fiction. I'm left disappointed. Hmm.


:O

That movie is a classic lol.


----------



## catcharay

@Kevin001 yeah I might be a weird outlier lol. I do appreciate its filming though!


----------



## feels

I think we can all agree that we wanted to **** the Beast and everything about him was worse when he transformed back.

Seriously tho I love that they had her ask him to consider growing a beard at the end cause we were all just as equally disappointed.


----------



## cosmicslop

Jenny Death is the soundtrack to a perfect HIIT workout. 
And can April hurry up? I want to watch the new season of Fargo and Silicon Valley.


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> I think we can all agree that we wanted to **** the Beast and everything about him was worse when he transformed back.
> 
> Seriously tho I love that they had her ask him to consider growing a beard at the end cause we were all just as equally disappointed.


My mom and nieces liked it. I didn't want to see it. Ever since Maleficent, I don't think I care. They made a Cinderella live-action relatively recent that no one really talked about, now this. I wonder if Snow White and the Huntsman and its prequel count? Unsure. But yeah, Ariel and Mulan are next. Guh... I hope it's not about Ursula dealing with fat-shaming and the ambiguous sexuality of Mulan's love interest put to the forefront. Sigh. It's fine that Lumiere was gay--I heard they handled that well by having it not define his character--but I just have this feeling about future films and novelizing peoples' sexuality, etc. It's actually kinda sexist, but no one wants to view it that way.

Also, yeah, the CGI in the trailer was cringy AF.


----------



## feels

Black Angels coming to Dallas one weekend in May and Wavves coming the weekend after. Uhhh SIGN ME THE **** UP


----------



## ShadowOne

Started watching Love on Netflix

I'm liking it. The guy is relatable for me haha (least 2 episodes in)


----------



## Kevin001

Blindspot should be back tonight....thank God.


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm contemplating ditching Hulu and switching to hbo now. They got a lot of good shows...


----------



## Kevin001

I need to watch Pet and Hush soon.


----------



## IcedOver

Does Samuel L. Jackson have any other "mode" of acting? He's one of the most prolific actors, but he gives the exact same performance in every single movie -- black man yelling and often swearing. His personality and voice almost never modulate, and even in something like _Django Unchained_ where he wore makeup and tried an accent, he doesn't disappear into his role. Don't get me wrong, his attitude can be fun to watch on occasion, but man, switch it up. I went to four films of his last year and this year, and it was the same performance in each. _The Hateful Eight_ - dressed like a former soldier and yelling. _Kong: Skull Island_ - dressed like a Vietnam pilot and yelling, threatening. _ Deep Blue Sea_ - a scientist, yelling, and getting eaten by a shark as he yells. _Pulp Fiction_ - yelling, swearing, killing. His Marvel Studios Nick Fury role - dressed like some super spy, yelling. _Star Wars_ - dressed like a Jedi, yelling and bringing a completely modern jive attitude to a galaxy a long time ago and far, far away. _The Legend of Tarzan_ - dressed like some guy from the 1800s, modern bearing and attitude, a little yelling. _Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_ - dressed in a fright wig and playing a ghoul, yelling, killing.


----------



## JustThisGuy

@IcedOver Mace Windu was a pretty reserved Jackson, honestly. He only yelled when hit with Force Lightning.

But you gotta think of most actors, even the most renowned ones. Like I think Meryl Streep is Meryl Streep a lot. Jack Nicholson, Pacino, DeNiro... Huge actors, but they play themselves a lot, it'd seem. They bring that, instead of different. Not that they don't or haven't. And even within those roles, they still have moments of doing that.


----------



## feels

'Life' was the first movie that made me nauseated. Also, it was pretty good.


----------



## HenDoggy

I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm actually starting to get into fear the walking dead. the writing is at least better then the past couple of seasons of the walking dead. I'm not sure how long thats gonna last though.


----------



## catcharay

I'm going to watch Logan on the big screen, I honestly didn't think it would generate a lot of good buzz, milking out of franchise is the worst.


----------



## HenDoggy

I went into this movie expecting something totally different... :serious:


----------



## HenDoggy

HenDoggy said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm actually starting to get into fear the walking dead. the writing is at least better then the past couple of seasons of the walking dead. I'm not sure how long thats gonna last though.


Looks like I spoke too soon :frown2:


----------



## estse

I like this, but Yo La Tengo's video for Sugarcube was much better:


----------



## JustThisGuy

HenDoggy said:


> I went into this movie expecting something totally different... :serious:


Just watched it. It was ok. I expected them to go double on a guy, but apparently they're both DP'ed in the final scene. Again, it was still worth watching, but could've definitely used the FFM scene I was hoping for. I mean, not to judge a book by its cover... It just seemed that was the way it was gonna go. Ah, well. Maybe there'll be a sequel. Double-Teamed 2: Back in Action, which'll be a double-entendre for the buttsex portion of the 90 minutes of DP'ing. One can only hope.


----------



## HenDoggy

JustThisGuy said:


> Just watched it. It was ok. I expected them to go double on a guy, but apparently they're both DP'ed in the final scene. Again, it was still worth watching, but could've definitely used the FFM scene I was hoping for. I mean, not to judge a book by its cover... It just seemed that was the way it was gonna go. Ah, well. Maybe there'll be a sequel. Double-Teamed 2: Back in Action, which'll be a double-entendre for the buttsex portion of the 90 minutes of DP'ing. One can only hope.


:haha:haha

One can only hope for a sequel at this point. I hated the cliff hanger ending where they "accidentally" went into the guys varsity team locker room :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

^ :um I don't even wanna know what that's all about, lol. 

As for me, I'm not sure how I feel about that twist on Bates Motel last night. (No spoilers) :sus


----------



## blue2




----------



## HenDoggy

Wow, iggy is a savage interviewee.


----------



## HenDoggy

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ :um I don't even wanna know what that's all about, lol.
> 
> As for me, I'm not sure how I feel about that twist on Bates Motel last night. (No spoilers) :sus


That reminds me I need to get back on that show. I probably need to rewatch all three seasons now cause I don't even remember what happened in the ones I've seen since it's been so long...


----------



## Kevin001

Dracula Untold wasn't that bad.....I pray there is a part 2.


----------



## Kevin001

Just realizing I've still never seen Neighbors 2....need to watch that asap...probably tomorrow.


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm surprised how good better call Saul is. It's was quite heartbreaking hearing the backstory of mike.


----------



## TryingMara

Must catch up on the Feud. It was nice that it was so easy to get into, especially since I needed something new to watch. Also looking forward to the next season of Fargo, which I'm glad Ewan McGregor will be in.


----------



## tea111red

saved by the bell.


----------



## Kevin001

Can't wait!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> Can't wait!


Ahhh! Me too! :grin2:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Seeing all these new STEM movies being released this year. Kinda digging it. Maybe this new surge of interest in STEM will bring back quality educational programs like they did in the 90s with the glory days of Magic School Bus, Bill Nye, Beakman's World, etc. But tbh, I don't think these new films will ever top Stand and Deliver.


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> Ahhh! Me too! :grin2:


:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Damn I felt bad for the girl in.....Me, Earl and The Dying Girl. Like damn she died alone (kinda), not many experiences either. Sucks.....could easily be me too. Life sucks.


----------



## feels

There's too many good shows that need to be watched. Samurai Jack season 5, Attack on Titan season 2, Rick and Morty season 3...I wanna finish this Dragon Maid show too. Not to mention all the good games. I can't keep up.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Wentworth is back!


----------



## Kevin001

The Blackcoat's Daughter is a lowkey good movie....pretty dark.


----------



## JustThisGuy

feels said:


> There's too many good shows that need to be watched. Samurai Jack season 5, Attack on Titan season 2, Rick and Morty season 3...I wanna finish this Dragon Maid show too. Not to mention all the good games. I can't keep up.


I forgot to DVR the first two you mentioned! Still need to see S1 of AoT and Better Call Saul S3 is happening pretty soon. Into the Badlands is fun, and so I'll get around to S2 soon.

And don't forget, Hey Arnold!, Rocko's Modern Life, and Invader Zim (and others) are happening! They're back! Rocko and Zim are definitely what I'm mostly excited for.


----------



## TryingMara

I want to watch the finale of Homeland, but I didn't see the previous episode. They're both on now..arg.


----------



## Stray Bullet

I miss imdb message boards :frown2:


----------



## Kevin001

Hmm not bad....


----------



## Persephone The Dread

comment on the above video:



> nearly every japanese Visual Kei rock band since the mid 80s sound like David Sylvian, it's freaky. not the music, just the voice, his tone, melodic control and register; all the way from Boowy, Luna Sea, Gack-era Malice Mizer and Larc en Ciel, though each singer has his own timbre and nobody ever sounds perfectly like somebody else, it's as if they had all been imposting their voice like David, mindboggling, stuff of legend, except it's totally obvious hearing Japan's GHOSTS. Then again, Sylvian was heavily influenced by David Bowie and Bowie took tons of his pioneering ideas from Japanese fashion and geisha culture. I guess the irony comes full circle.﻿












...

They're not wrong.































https://rutube.ru/video/551f659fbddff975357b40934823e142/

^ I didn't need to link that last one especially as it's not on YouTube but it's a really good song though that I just remembered.

This is kind of amazing and hilarious.

Pretty sure I'm very late to this party though. Also nostalgia.


----------



## tea111red

anthony kiedis resembles iggy pop.


----------



## HenDoggy

I'm ready


----------



## Paperback Writer

I didn't realise John Simm was returning to Doctor Who. :O


----------



## konas8

HenDoggy said:


> I'm ready


How is it?


----------



## HenDoggy

konas8 said:


> How is it?


Id say it pretty mediocre. There's some highlights tho.


----------



## Kevin001

Still no premiere date for season 4 of The Strain? Damn.


----------



## ShadowOne

forgot about death to smoochy. and i found it. wish i had tomorrow off


----------



## Kevin001

I highly recommend this movie guys.....a little dark gem no one talks about.


----------



## Spindrift

I don't know why so many people **** on _The Hateful Eight_. Tarantino is a wildly hit-or-miss director with me, but I freakin' loved the movie.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

ShadowOne said:


> forgot about death to smoochy. and i found it. wish i had tomorrow off


For me that flick is a classic, so funny


----------



## cosmicslop

Find someone who feels about you the same way Joshua Tillman sings about Emma.


----------



## Overdrive

Kevin001 said:


> I highly recommend this movie guys.....a little dark gem no one talks about.


Wasn't that good, not a fan.

Any good horrors movies u saw lately ?


----------



## Kevin001

Overdrive said:


> Wasn't that good, not a fan.
> 
> Any good horrors movies u saw lately ?


Really? I thought it was. Hmm....Get Out was good. Split as well. Don't Breathe maybe?


----------



## Kevin001

It was nice seeing Amanda Latona on Shark Tank tonight.


----------



## Barakiel

* *







































I love all these little descriptions John Zorn writes for this music. Yeah, they can be a little extra sometimes, but they're always entertaining (even informative)


----------



## IcedOver

Spindrift said:


> I don't know why so many people **** on _The Hateful Eight_. Tarantino is a wildly hit-or-miss director with me, but I freakin' loved the movie.


It seemed like it was pretty well praised, in fact over-praised. Tarantino is pretty consistent in that he makes the lightest, frothiest wisps of nothing every time. Still, sometimes his work can be pretty fun. As far as his more recent work, this movie is probably better than or the same as "Inglourious Basterds", but not as good as "Django Unchained" which is the best movie of his I've watched. I went to "Hateful" in the 70mm format, but the theater and screen were so small that it didn't make any difference.


----------



## feels

the music that plays once you send out the calling card in persona 5 gets me so pumped. then later on in the game they add lyrics to it and it just gets even ****ing better






_I'm not a phantom
I'm in your face and
I'm here to see it through_


----------



## tea111red

Damon Albarn's hair.....

(lol @ 0:53-1:02)






what a difference a haircut makes.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## HenDoggy

The 70s were a fascinating time.


----------



## unemployment simulator

sucks that youtube are making it so difficult for the really interesting and creative people that have channels on there. I really don't want to see h3h3 stop making unique and funny content.


----------



## Reset Button

unemployment simulator said:


> *sucks that youtube are making it so difficult for the really interesting and creative people that have channels on there.* I really don't want to see h3h3 stop making unique and funny content.


I agree! A lot will disappear for sure.


----------



## catcharay

I can't wait for House of cards. The trailer looks like it will augur an amazing season of watching pleasure.


----------



## HenDoggy

New slowdive is my life rn


----------



## Spindrift

Punk needs a revival. Not just the music, but the attitudes and personalities the musicians brought to the scene. Think of guys like Henry Rollins, Jello Biafra, Joey Keithley, or Ian MacKaye.
Australia has The Living End, and Dropkick Murphys over in the States have a bit of grit to them, but there needs to be more.

Music has been a little too nice for a little too long; people have become a little too comfortable and a little too compliant. We need to be more aggressive in our independence; tell your parents to go **** themselves; flip off your boss for screwing you over again. 

The Dixie Chicks have been the most punk band in American music in the last fifteen years. Think about that.


----------



## Kevin001

I think I miss The Voice......still debating if I should go back to watching hmm....


----------



## feels

I'm ****ing crying omg and it's like a few days before my birthday.


----------



## Citrine79

unemployment simulator said:


> sucks that youtube are making it so difficult for the really interesting and creative people that have channels on there. I really don't want to see h3h3 stop making unique and funny content.


Agreed. One guy I follow there who is pretty popular is having his videos demonetized for no reason other than he is outspoken and has views that do not fit the mainstream media narrative. He is not vulgar or obscene in any way.


----------



## ShadowOne

i want to like cage the elephant. but the guys voice gets old quickly to me


----------



## catcharay

I do see a little of the glorification of suicide in 13 reasons why. That wasn't their intention, but the beautiful girl and the recorded chronicles revealing the people that led to her descent does give off a romantic air. It's like a send off in style where her story will become a legacy of immoral teen imprints. An ultimate way of having a voice.


----------



## feels

Heard this song today and it makes me wanna punch people.






these are the same dudes that made that damn "ways to go" song. **** this band lol.


----------



## HenDoggy

Gotta find 10 dollars to buy that Joan Shelley album


----------



## Kevin001

That 13 Reasons Why show on Netflix is starting to get major national attention.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## HenDoggy

Kevin001 said:


> That 13 Reasons Why show on Netflix is starting to get major national attention.


It's true. I think it does romantize suicide in a way. I didn't think it was particularly good. But addicting? Yeah.


----------



## Overdrive

This guy !, much love.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol this guy is ****ing quick:


----------



## Kevin001

HenDoggy said:


> It's true. I think it does romantize suicide in a way. I didn't think it was particularly good. But addicting? Yeah.


I don't have Netflix so I wouldn't know.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so for the last two weeks I figured since I didn' have much to do I would work through a backlog of music channels I am subbed to on youtube, check out the new releases. thing is, I dislike listening to music I cannot scrobble to lastfm... so I found a solution; http://ows.elamperti.com/
manually scrobbling all the tracks I have listened to, the result? I have logged about 100+ tracks a day!.. this is a new record for me, I also wanted to do this as an experiment to see what the most I can scrobble in a day or a week could be? so far the highest I think I have done for a day is just over 200!


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> This guy !, much love.


yea it can be therapeutic, one thing I miss about mixing is how it calmed me down and put me into a really nice headspace.


----------



## Overdrive

unemployment simulator said:


> yea it can be therapeutic, one thing I miss about mixing is how it calmed me down and put me into a really nice headspace.


Used to feel like that 2years ago i really miss that, now i need to force myself to make music or even spining some 12".


----------



## unemployment simulator

Overdrive said:


> Used to feel like that 2years ago i really miss that, now i need to force myself to make music or even spining some 12".


sorry to hear that man, that really sucks. 

I get the same way about some hobbies, lack of interest at times. put it down to depression.


----------



## Spindrift

Of all the sequels that didn't really have to be made, I'm actually really optimistic that _Blade Runner 2049_ will be able to rival the first film. Denis Villenueve can seemingly do no wrong; Jóhann Jóhannsson is a phenomenal composer; Roger Deakins is, in my opinion, the greatest cinematographer of all time; Ryan Gosling is a fantastic actor who was perfectly cast; and most importantly, all of them to seem carry an appropriate amount of deference for the first film.

This will likely be my favourite movie of the year. It's too bad I've got to wait until October.


----------



## Paperback Writer

Will and Carlton were playing on a NES, but those sure as hell didn't look like NES controllers. :sus


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://thestudioexec.com/tom-hiddleston-taylor-swift-reunite-sisters-mercy-biopic/



> Tom Hiddleston and Taylor Swift are teaming up to play Andrew Eldritch and Patricia Morrison in a new movie about the Sisters of Mercy.












^ I nearly used another Office gif here and now seeing my post a few posts above in this thread again, I kind of regret not doing that for continuity.



> I've always been a huge fan of The Sisters of Mercy. Especially First and Last and Always. So I jumped at the chance to make the film. I'd already played a musician with Hank Williams in I Saw the Light, so it was not difficult to get back into it again. I read the script while I was still seeing Taylor and it was natural that we look for something to work together on. She wanted to play Patricia and so that's what is going to happen. We're both pros so I don't see there being any difficulty. And anyway, the relationship between Andrew and Patricia was also quite difficult so that can just feed into it.


lol.

This is going to be so weird.

Not that weird though cause










And it's Taylor Swift, I didn't even know she acted. Does she act? I guess she does now.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Spindrift said:


> Of all the sequels that didn't really have to be made, I'm actually really optimistic that _Blade Runner 2049_ will be able to rival the first film. Denis Villenueve can seemingly do no wrong; Jóhann Jóhannsson is a phenomenal composer; Roger Deakins is, in my opinion, the greatest cinematographer of all time; Ryan Gosling is a fantastic actor who was perfectly cast; and most importantly, all of them to seem carry an appropriate amount of deference for the first film.
> 
> This will likely be my favourite movie of the year. It's too bad I've got to wait until October.


This sounds good:



> "I'm very old school," Villeneuve says. "I wish I had the chance to do my 'Aliens' as animatronics. That was my dream at the beginning [of 'Arrival']. We were dreaming to put them in a gigantic aquarium with gigantic beasts that would be moved by puppeteers. But sadly, it would have been too expensive. I hate green screens. It sucks out all my energy. I get depressed. I have an admiration for directors who can work with that on a daily basis. For 'Blade Runner,' we tried our best to do as much as possible in-camera, building everything."
> 
> He takes a moment to praise cinematographer Roger Deakins' work on the film, which, judging by the trailer alone, promises some of the most striking images of the 13-time Oscar nominee's illustrious career.
> 
> "Roger was insanely impressive in how he was able to create landscape with tricks," Villeneuve says. "For me it was beautiful. I think I can count on one hand how many times I saw a green screen in all of those months of shooting. There will be CG enhancements, of course, but as much as possible it was in-camera. Having witnessed what he's done for months, I think it will be Roger Deakins' best work. He was deeply inspired by the project."


----------



## estse




----------



## mattmc

Sometimes you gotta rescue beautiful dreamer.


----------



## tea111red

he he


----------



## tea111red

1:59 ... lol


----------



## feels

Anyone seen The Void (2017)? Can't tell if it'd be good or bad. The visuals/gore are what looks the most interesting. People are comparing it a lot to 'The Thing' which is one of my favorite movies but the story looks like it could get a bit **** if it takes itself too seriously. I do love me some cheese though. Might watch tonight.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001

MTV used to be my favorite channel, watched so many shows. Its been years since I've watched it because it was cut from our cable provider. I just can't go back now......been too long of a gap....I've moved on.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain season 4 premiers July 16th! So excited.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just noticed there's a music video now.






comment:



> This music video looks like a sophomore's uni project in some elective filmmaking course.﻿


lol (and yeah most of Lasse Hoile's other videos are way better,) but don't even care, still excited about new album.

Also people talking about Chris Cornell in the comments.

On the one hand yes. On the other hand he has/had no connection to this music at all.


----------



## feels

Saw Alien: Covenant today. The "scientists" were so unrealistically stupid that it made it impossible to enjoy the movie. Also, where da alien at? Seemed like it was more about those two AI dudes playing a ****in' flute. It sucks when you're like 30 minutes into a movie and would rather just zone out or leave.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

From Reddit:



> This video is just discomforting to me. Steven looks like some cross between a Nazgûl and Mr. Caplan. There's just no emotion and then a splash of color. It just seems like a poorer take on the album art from hand cannot erase.


OK that did make me lol.

This one's still best out of the music videos Lasse Hoile worked on:


----------



## estse

Looked this up for Kira. Then for some reason listened to a kid and a Hank blow air.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I can't believe they are still going through with the emjio movie...XXXXXPPPPPPP NOOOOOOOOOOO!! XP

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

'There's actually not a lot I find boring about you, so I'm a bit surprised you would say that about yourself.'

'Well you know, I'm just that typical self depreicati- self doubting artist'

'really!?'

'Insecure to the core'

'really!? I didn't realise that was still a thing to do, I thought most artists really just embraced their artistic pain and not wallow in it'










I'm sorry but wtf lol? That is literally the norm.


----------



## mattmc

Based on the original songs, one of the girls will probably win. Lauren's is more technically impressive but I do enjoy the poppier and happier song of Aliyah.


----------



## ShadowOne

Saw some guy from a Broadway play on Colbert and they talked about the story being about a character socially isolated and anxious. Was kind of intrigued

But then I listened to a performance and..Plays are just so damn theatrical and all have the same "theatahhh" vibe. So that was disappointing


----------



## Spindrift

I fell down a hip hop hole recently, and I'm still down here. Rediscovering old favourites like Mos Def, J Dilla, The Roots, and De La Soul. I kind of wish I'd appreciated this side of music more when I was in high school.


----------



## ZombieIcecream

"Rings" wasn't totally horrible but not incredibly exciting either. I wouldn't watch it again though.

The Japanese version didn't sit well with me overall either. Crap story, wayyyy too much CGI. ~_~


----------



## Kevin001

I wonder how many other people listen to Howard Stern.


----------



## estse

Damn...I have the albums, but never watched this band live. Better than actual good porn. Actually got me somewhere.


----------



## catcharay

House of cards is released! It takes me so much not to catch the binge syndrome.


----------



## Winds

Music wise nothing is worst then hearing a good sample beat but not being able to find an instrumental for it.


----------



## Spindrift

I've been binging _Malcolm in the Middle_ lately. I hadn't watched it since the show aired however many years ago, but it's aged really well. I'm up to season five and the writing is still solid; it's not Frasier clever, but it does a good job of being stupid while avoiding being _too_ stupid. The characters haven't really been Flanderised yet either, except maybe Hal.

Frosted tips everywhere, too. I love it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I didn't watch a single episode of Supernatural this season. But I'll end up binge watching the entire season at some point. >


----------



## mattmc

I'm two seasons behind on Supernatural. I'll get caught up someday. Then it will officially overtake SG1 as the longest show I've watched.


----------



## HenDoggy

SamanthaStrange said:


> I didn't watch a single episode of Supernatural this season. But I'll end up binge watching the entire season at some point. >


I haven't seen the last couple of seasons but I know I'll be binging on them soon too lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Wasn't intentional but just occurred to me the vocalists of the last two songs I listened to both killed themselves.


----------



## Kevin001

I heard the new Wonder Woman was legit, must see it.


----------



## IcedOver

Kevin001 said:


> I heard the new Wonder Woman was legit, must see it.


Can't speak for its quality, but from previews, it looks dreadful. It may turn out to be good, but without a doubt it's being pumped up by SJWs through reviews and this idiotic stunt of female-only screenings (designed to perpetuate the idea of female victimhood and male devilry). The character was a complete blank in _Batman v Superman_, and Gal Gadot sucked. Who knows?


----------



## feels

Forgot there was a Captain Underpants movie out oh **** yeah!!


----------



## estse




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Kevin001

IcedOver said:


> Can't speak for its quality, but from previews, it looks dreadful. It may turn out to be good, but without a doubt it's being pumped up by SJWs through reviews and this idiotic stunt of female-only screenings (designed to perpetuate the idea of female victimhood and male devilry). The character was a complete blank in _Batman v Superman_, and Gal Gadot sucked. Who knows?


I'll probably see it this weekend .


----------



## cosmicslop

This video has the best comment section I've ever read in the history of YouTube. See for yourself. It's a trip.


----------



## ShadowOne

season 2 ep 5 of Master of None hit pretty close to home lol


----------



## Barakiel

*I don't really have anything to say about this..*


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:haha


----------



## Act to fall

Kurapika is confusingly feminine looking, I like this character so far.


----------



## estse




----------



## mattmc

I just got done watching the first three episodes of season seven of Modern Family. What makes this sitcom appeal more to me than most is that it's funny but also has sweet moments too. It's a good balance.


----------



## unemployment simulator

rip marcus intalex 1971 - 2017

some of the tracks I most enjoyed by him working with st files.
















he passed away way too young. its crazy how some musicians from the early rave scene have died this young. a couple of other notable ones have passed away in recent years.


----------



## IcedOver

Can professional son of a b!tch bill maher please lose his career for saying a word a black dude at my bus stop said ten times yesterday? Please? Paula Deen had her entire career destroyed by SJWs, and she only claimed she said this "most horrible word" in the past. Shouldn't maher suffer the same fate?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Carol Burnett is still alive. I can't believe it. I mean I guess some people are just really durable organic appliances but damn. The woman is 84 years old. Can you believe it?


----------



## catcharay

It has been a considerable disappointment and surprisingly, that's my experience of watching House of cards .. so far. A chore.


----------



## ShadowOne

been learning the words to some of the faster 21 pilots song. can see the fun in rapping. it's also weirdly a good mouth exercise with enunciating. I'm known to mumble and stuff, and doing it feels like a form of exercise


----------



## tea111red

...........


----------



## Paperback Writer

I enjoyed the new season of Prison Break. It felt very rushed at times, but it was a fun ride all the same.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This track is growing on me, but I miss Steven Wilson's darker stuff and also I hope the whole album isn't as poppy as his two current released tracks on YT (moreso Pariah, this track is good just a bit short maybe? Lol) I know it's not conventional pop but still...


----------



## 2Milk

I was feeling like complete **** until I watched this. lmao


----------



## Mc Borg

And my favorite band as a teenager released another not so great album. With that said, I really enjoyed this song, even though I'm not into that style of music anymore. Chad Sexton is still a beast on the drums.






It was also cool hearing a straight up r&b style song from them. I could go for a whole album in that style.


----------



## tea111red

men......


----------



## zanemwarwick

Relistening The Biggest Problem in The Universe.

I miss those two...


----------



## IcedOver

This is the water, and this is the well.
Drink full, and descend.
The horse is the white of the eyes, and dark within.


----------



## feels




----------



## IcedOver

Gotta light?

Gotta light?



Gotta light?


----------



## bad baby

Takeshi Kaneshiro is, like, wayyy hot it's unreal. I never realised that when I was a kid because my parents used to mock his gruff voice endlessly. Wonder how many other celebrities they ruined for me because I was too embarrassed to even be caught stealing glances at them on tv in between commercials.

Also, can Faye Wong just, like, go away? She's like some kind of trashy ageing David Bowie-wannabe with **** music and she ruined the best band on the Beijing underground rock scene in the '90s. Her daughter can stay though; girl's chill af -








tea111red said:


> men......


I'll never admit how much I miss seeing Charlie Sheen on prime time


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain final season is premiering on the 16th.....excited!


----------



## feels

did not expect this movie to be so ****ing dope


----------



## Hollo

This one should have won the PS contest. Second is always best


----------



## estse




----------



## Kevin001

The new Tauren Wells album is amazing!


----------



## ImperfectCircle

PTSD trigger warning:


----------



## IcedOver

Haven't been to _Spider-Man: Homecoming_, so I have no idea of its quality, but it's a pretty sad state of affairs when some are giddy with anticipation of the possibility of this iteration of Peter Parker being killed off at some point to make way for the sh!tty SJW experiment known as Miles Morales to supplant him. It's enough that this is being done in the comics and in a sure-to-be-negligible theatrical animated movie. That's where that experiment needs to stay. He should _never_ be a live-action Spider-Man. Marvel has already destroyed their comics line with their obsession with racial and sexual politics. They don't need to do the same with their film projects.


----------



## StaceyLaine14

IcedOver said:


> Haven't been to _Spider-Man: Homecoming_, so I have no idea of its quality, but it's a pretty sad state of affairs when some are giddy with anticipation of the possibility of this iteration of Peter Parker being killed off at some point to make way for the sh!tty SJW experiment known as Miles Morales to supplant him. It's enough that this is being done in the comics and in a sure-to-be-negligible theatrical animated movie. That's where that experiment needs to stay. He should _never_ be a live-action Spider-Man. Marvel has already destroyed their comics line with their obsession with racial and sexual politics. They don't need to do the same with their film projects.


I saw this movie last night and the person I went to see it with said the exact same thing. I love Tom Holland as Spider-Man! I hope we get many more films with him in the role.


----------



## feels

I'm watching The Witch (2015) and I can't get over how cool Ralph Ineson's voice is


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

feels said:


> I'm watching The Witch (2015) and I can't get over how cool Ralph Ineson's voice is


I wanted to see that movie but never got a chance to. How good was it?


----------



## feels

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I wanted to see that movie but never got a chance to. How good was it?


It was fantastic. It's not at all a typical horror film which is somewhat what I expected going into it. It's very subtle up until the end. There's like this feeling of dread throughout that just kind of keeps building up which I love. I guess some people might find it slow but for me that's what usually makes the best horror films. Lots of imagery that really stays with you and an awesome, unsettling soundtrack. Really recommend it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

feels said:


> It was fantastic. It's not at all a typical horror film which is somewhat what I expected going into it. It's very subtle up until the end. There's like this feeling of dread throughout that just kind of keeps building up which I love. I guess some people might find it slow but for me that's what usually makes the best horror films. Lots of imagery that really stays with you and an awesome, unsettling soundtrack. Really recommend it.


I love movies like that. From the previews, it didn't seem like it was just another horror film. I love gore but I love movies that just have a creepy effect to them that slowly builds up.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I wish Warpaint's newest album was available on YouTube. I've only been able to find two songs from it. They're such an amazing band. I keep searching for the album hoping to find all the songs but they're still not there. I'm sure they'll have them up eventually. They're pretty good live, too. I'd love to see them at a concert one day if I ever get a chance.


----------



## feels

i think about this scene all the ****ing time and it always cheers me up

i've re-watched this show all the way through like 3 times but it never gets old


----------



## Hollo

Happy 30th MG


----------



## Arbre

bad baby said:


> Also, can Faye Wong just, like, go away? She's like some kind of trashy ageing David Bowie-wannabe with **** music and she ruined the best band on the Beijing underground rock scene in the '90s. Her daughter can stay though; girl's chill af -


Her acting skills are good for someone who wasn't a trained actor.


----------



## bad baby

Arbre said:


> Her acting skills are good for someone who wasn't a trained actor.


Is that so? Well, she isn't exactly up against stiff competition over on the Canto-pop scene :]

Btw have you seen Chungking Express? I've been wanting to watch it after seeing all the positive reviews, but I fear it might be the kind of artsy/indie/just flat-out weird stuff that I have no stomach for.

...

Last I heard Faye Wong's management artificially inflated demand for her New Year's concert tickets and drove prices up into the 5-figure range, when in reality they only managed to sell about a quarter of the tickets. I streamed bits of it online (further proof that I'm probably a masochist) and it was terrible as expected.

On another note though, I've been enjoying Leah Dou's album the past couple of weeks. She has a good voice + style, and seems tremendously well-adjusted for a celebrity child.

On another unrelated note, I'm getting into one of those nostalgic phases cycling back to old music I used to like - The Who, Radiohead, Shin, etc. Yeah. Music is alright. I wish Shin would regroup with the original formation; most of the time band > solo.

And now I'm reminded of this:










Ok. That's enough random thoughts for the day. :bah


----------



## Arbre

bad baby said:


> Is that so? Well, she isn't exactly up against stiff competition over on the Canto-pop scene :]
> 
> Btw have you seen Chungking Express? I've been wanting to watch it after seeing all the positive reviews, but I fear it might be the kind of artsy/indie/just flat-out weird stuff that I have no stomach for.
> 
> ...
> 
> Last I heard Faye Wong's management artificially inflated demand for her New Year's concert tickets and drove prices up into the 5-figure range, when in reality they only managed to sell about a quarter of the tickets. I streamed bits of it online (further proof that I'm probably a masochist) and it was terrible as expected.


I know Faye Wong from Chungking Express and 2046. Chungking Express happens to be my favourite movie and Wong Kar-wai is my favourite director. You should try watching Chungking Express, I don't think it's like that and it's a fairly accessible movie, especially compared to other foreign and arthouse movies.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain is tonight yay!


----------



## Chevy396

I am watching The Force Awakens. I can't even get past the opening without getting inspired.


----------



## estse

I briefly thought Ruth Negga had died after reading a biography written with the incorrect verb.


----------



## ShadowOne

dammit. could finally see chelsea wolfe live but the band she's playing with sucks lol. i dunno if the drive/money is worth one band


----------



## Paperback Writer

Tennant > Eccleston > Smith > Capaldi


----------



## Persephone The Dread

feels said:


> i think about this scene all the ****ing time and it always cheers me up
> 
> i've re-watched this show all the way through like 3 times but it never gets old


lol I spend so much time rewatching parks and recs clips on YouTube, such a great series.











'anything else?'

'nope just the crows and the beef.' :lol






'not only does thing exist but now you have deprived everyone of cake'











It's one of the best comedy TV shows.


----------



## Kevin001

This is AHS's last chance, the last 2 seasons sucked. Sept. 5th better come out with a bang.


----------



## estse

Claire Danes...


----------



## bad baby

So Justin Beiber has been banned from China. That's 1 billion lucky people spared from his hideous music. In honour of this momentous occasion, I've compiled a short list of other artists who are not welcomed in China:

-Selena Gomez
-Miley Cyrus
-Maroon 5
-Guns N' Roses
-Oasis
-Linkin Park
-Bjork
-Jay Z
-Elton John
-Brad Pitt
-Harrison Ford
-Martin Scorsese

and a few who are partially censored/monitored:

-Lady Gaga
-Katy Perry
-Bob Dylan

Apparently Katy Perry was subjected to a temporary ban for wearing a dress that was sympathetic towards Taiwan independence (...what does that even _mean_?!). But the best one was Bob Dylan, who didn't even do anything; some guy in a suit and a bad dye job thought his music 'encouraged counter-culture' and should be kept away from the Chinese public. I'm guessing they're not aware of how big music piracy is in the country, then.

:roll


----------



## catcharay

I cant get into war and peace and it's a pity I don't feel drawn to a piece of world literature. What's that say about me? lol


----------



## XxOmegaBlackxX

*I can't wait for the Disaster Artist movie about the ROOM staring James Franco.*

p.s. Tommy wiseau is an alien from mars


----------



## feels

the fact that the new kingsman movie comes out the day before my b-day is such a blessing. i just want Chinese food and kingsman for my birthday


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I know what he's trying to say, but he failed because with a bit of tweaking they would be better this way:


----------



## cosmicslop

hm


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Dark Tower is the one movie I must see this year. Was wanting to see War of the Planet of the Apes, too. If I have to pick, I'll go with The Dark Tower. It was a nice, long journey reading the book series, so that movie is what I'm more interested in.


----------



## estse

Listened to the new Broken Social Scene album today, and now I hate music. I hate music.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The new Nine Inch Nails EP is good.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> The Dark Tower is the one movie I must see this year. Was wanting to see War of the Planet of the Apes, too. If I have to pick, I'll go with The Dark Tower. It was a nice, long journey reading the book series, so that movie is what I'm more interested in.


:yes


----------



## 8888

Netflix said they may bring back the MTV show Finding Carter. I hope they do, I keep re-watching the same 36 episodes. Of course then I'd have to get Netflix. It would be even better if Amazon Prime did it, since I have that already.


----------



## feels

I've never subscribed to someone so fast


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001

Syfy original movies = Hot girls + horrible acting


----------



## HenDoggy

tea111red said:


>


Lmao


----------



## feels

before i die i have to learn how to do that reverse 180.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

This song had decided to play in my head all of a sudden after I had forgotten about it in high school.






Never knew that Awolnation's vocalist and this guy are the same person. Also not a big fan of Awolnation, but I've got to give this guy a lot more credit for being a versatile vocalist.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Going to see The Dark Tower this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Kevin001

The Strain is sucking so bad right now.



PurplePeopleEater said:


> Going to see The Dark Tower this weekend. Can't wait.


Heard it was ok .


----------



## waterfairy

I wonder if Morgana is really a human like he thinks he is. Please no one spoil it for me. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> The Strain is sucking so bad right now.
> 
> Heard it was ok .


Yea, it was my first time in probably a couple years I've seen an okay movie. It doesn't live up to the book's expectations. Still enjoyed going out to watch it.


----------



## Kevin001

Annabelle is this week and IT next month .


----------



## ShadowOne

hm. i started death note on netflix

I'm intrigued


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I can't believe there's 5 Sharknado movies. :lol


----------



## lostx00xsoul

Has anyone seen American Gods? I love that show, I just watched all 8 episodes from the 1st season


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

A new Pacific Rim movie is coming out next year I think...kinda excited, I liked the first one. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne

i know there was a lot of trolling on imdb forums, but i miss them. there was still decent threads in the mix and itd be cool to read other peoples thoughts and stuff on something


----------



## HenDoggy

^Yes sir, I miss it too.

I really want to enroll in that $10 moviepass subscription to watch one everyday in theaters but their site crashed lol


----------



## Kevin001

I need to record The Sinner tonight.


----------



## tea111red

:haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Jensen Ackles is insanely attractive. He looks especially hot with facial hair.


----------



## Chevy396

lostx00xsoul said:


> Has anyone seen American Gods? I love that show, I just watched all 8 episodes from the 1st season


Yeah, that's one of my favorite shows/books.


----------



## lostx00xsoul

finallyclosed said:


> Yeah, that's one of my favorite shows/books.


Yea it's really good. I've only seen the show but now I feel like I NEED to read the books lol. I can't wait until the new season next year though.


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> Jensen Ackles is insanely attractive. He looks especially hot with facial hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@Lohikaarme Do you agree?


----------



## Lohikaarme

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Lohikaarme Do you agree?


Ofc, guy is smoking hot lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I never really watched Wolf of Wall St. Its pretty sexual :um


----------



## tea111red




----------



## SamanthaStrange

"What fills your heart with dread?"

"Children."

:lol


----------



## feels




----------



## tea111red

wrestling themes.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

feels said:


>


True. But I never thought that gibberish could sound so beautiful.


----------



## HenDoggy

Why isn't good time showing in any theaters near me?


----------



## estse

something something...Taylor Swift...something something...oh god....something...****ing sucks...something worthless sometimes something.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm ready for the fifth season of The 100. I don't think it's returning until March 2018. They always wait a year to show the new season. It's worth the wait. I'm glad it's renewed for another one. I'm easily pleased with this show. The scenes can be brief at times but that's irrelevant for me because it's so intense and has plenty of action.


----------



## estse




----------



## estse

Keep laughing, man. Keep laughing is sometimes all you can do.


----------



## cosmicslop

Seeing Jon Stewart again is like seeing your parents again for the holidays who you haven't been with for a year or two. Realistically nothing much has changed with them physically. But all you notice upon first seeing them are their wrinkles, eye bags, gray hair and oh my god you're really going to die someday.


----------



## tea111red

never trust a big butt and smile.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Started getting into Bjork's music. She has a beautiful, soothing voice. Good way to spend my Friday.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I need to learn how to vogue. Maybe I can up my sass level to 94.


----------



## mn123456789

If anybody watched Skam, when Eva writes to Noora on facebook for the first time, it hurts every inch of my body


----------



## Kevin001

American Horror Story premieres tonight! Last chance to get it right...the last 2 seasons were trash.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I binge watched the first season of Atypical this weekend, I really liked it.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

But foreal though, Kim Kardashian back in the day was actually gorg. I wish my high school yearbook pictures looked half as good but I was too lazy to get out of bed from what I remember.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Saw It last night which was actually better than expected.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I loved this book, I hope the movie is good.


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently this new IT movie is just part 1.



SamanthaStrange said:


> I loved this book, I hope the movie is good.


Oh wow looks good.


----------



## cosmicslop

The only reason I have put off listening to St Vincent since the s/t is because I am sad she didn't release anything remotely similar to GROT.


----------



## unemployment simulator

so I watched swiss army man last night. my reaction to the film was a combination of all of the reactions of the onlookers on the end scene on the beach from 2:16 onwards.






it's worth a watch.


----------



## cinto

unemployment simulator said:


> so I watched swiss army man last night. my reaction to the film was a combination of all of the reactions of the onlookers on the end scene on the beach from 2:16 onwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's worth a watch.


Spoiler Alert!lol

It's hard to pass up Paul Dano in a movie. This movie took me somewhere else, I was so enthralled. Having Danielle Radcliffe on there was a bonus too.

Maybe you'll enjoy 'Prisoners' with Jake Gyllenhaal and Hugh Jackman. Paul is in it.

Sorry, I just had to quote you :X since I did enjoy the movie


----------



## HenDoggy

I need the full song already


----------



## unemployment simulator

cinto said:


> Spoiler Alert!lol
> 
> It's hard to pass up Paul Dano in a movie. This movie took me somewhere else, I was so enthralled. Having Danielle Radcliffe on there was a bonus too.
> 
> Maybe you'll enjoy 'Prisoners' with Jake Gyllenhaal and Hugh Jackman. Paul is in it.
> 
> Sorry, I just had to quote you :X since I did enjoy the movie


hey no probs, yea sorry people I forgot its a spoiler (bad habit of mine). I will check out that film! thanks cinto!


----------



## coeur_brise

estse said:


>


Interesting! I wonder if Superman said yes. Now I need to know ...


----------



## Kevin001

I kinda want to see the Flatliners remake.

Edit: Sequel apparently...interesting.


----------



## IcedOver

I haven't been to _It_, but I'm confused why they didn't just film the adult portion concurrently with the children portion and do two movies at once. That tactic has been done many times in recent years (_Matrix_, _LOTR_, _Hobbit_, _Hunger Games_, _Twilight_, _Harry Potter_, et cetera). As it is, I've heard that they hadn't even greenlit the adult portion, written a script, or cast it before the kids portion was released. The adult portion isn't a "sequel"; it's the same story, and in the book they're intertwined. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I didn't understand why people started complaining about hip-hop dying until I saw this.






Brb, going to wash my ears out with some Biggie.


----------



## Karsten

acidicwithpanic said:


> I didn't understand why people started complaining about hip-hop dying until I saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, going to wash my ears out with some Biggie.


:serious:


----------



## Kevin001

acidicwithpanic said:


> I didn't understand why people started complaining about hip-hop dying until I saw this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, going to wash my ears out with some Biggie.


So bad that its actually kinda good lol. That chick thick af though.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Karsten said:


> :serious:


:serious: is right.

I think I owe Lil Yachty an apology


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Kevin001 said:


> So bad that its actually kinda good lol. That chick thick af though.


"England is my city."

Bruh.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Winds

Its amazing how a different beat can change your opinion of a song. It went from meh its alright, to a must play for me.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Winds said:


> Its amazing how a different beat can change your opinion of a song. It went from meh its alright, to a must play for me.


Headphones/earphones make music sound so much better to me. You can hear the subtle changes that make all the difference. :yes

I want to go see another movie soon. War of the Planet of the Apes will still be playing. It's a must see.


----------



## IcedOver

Stupid decision to bring back Jamie Lee Curtis for the "Halloween" reboot. They did this before, for "H20", and the movie sucked. Then she was killed in "Resurrection" (which I actually liked a lot more than "H20"). The timeline is so convoluted for those films. Laurie survives the second part, then in the fourth it's revealed she was killed in a car wreck. Then "H20" completely ignored that retcon. Now they're ignoring the "H20" retcon. They should just have let it go and done a general movie set in that world with new characters.


----------



## Winds

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Headphones/earphones make music sound so much better to me. You can hear the subtle changes that make all the difference. :yes
> 
> I want to go see another movie soon. War of the Planet of the Apes will still be playing. It's a must see.


So true. It really allows you to pick up every little thing about a song.


----------



## Chevy396

I made this my theme song a while back. It still fits...


----------



## Kevin001

Man it feels weird watching MTV again after all this time. Nostalgic.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Contains spoilers for The Defenders:


* *




First of all, I loved the show as a whole. It was more engaging than the individual shows, and I loved the character clashes. But I have issues with the way it ended.

Pros for Matt being alive:
I love the character. Charlie Cox made him real, he's not perfectly moral although he does always try to do the right thing. I feel like they could do a lot more with him, so I'm glad that he's still around.

Cons for Matt being alive:
Marvel always does this. 'Oh no, he's dead. Oh wait, no he's not.' If you insist on playing the 'OMG major character death' for emotional reasons, don't back out a few scenes later. It undermines the sacrifice.
Plus now Karen's gonna be around again and she annoys the hell out of me. What the hell was with S1 pushing Karen and Foggy and then suddenly 'Oh wait, hot blonde must fall in love with hot lead, it's the rules'?

Still, The Punisher will be interesting.


----------



## feels

This Keepers documentary is ****ing me up. Like goddamn how much horrible **** does one person have to endure and how are some people so damn evil. Interesting as hell though. Wish there was more justice for all these people.

ALSO YOOOO NEW KINGSMEN IN TWO DAYS!!


----------



## estse




----------



## acidicwithpanic

Despite living in a mid-sized city in the south, not that many rappers come here. It's been almost three years since I've been to a hip-hop show.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So tired of looking at movie lists just to find something worth watching. 90% of those lists are just crap, copy/paste or mainstream garbage.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

LOL. Hope my sister likes her birthday present.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Danielle87 said:


> Watch Willow


Willow? Great movie. I Even read the Shadow War books way back when. 

Might be fun watching that again. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## roxslide

Wow just had a random flashback to the Read or Die OVA, major throwback. I need to rewatch asap. Preferably not when I have tons of stuff due in 3 hours.


----------



## HenDoggy

I have a feeling the blade runner 2049 OST is gonna be fire.


----------



## ScythianHeretic

I'm not American and i don't quite know what this thread is all about , my English too is somewhat clumsy and not quite comprehensible by foreigners , But i like the movie quote "I don't know if there was a sickle , but there surely was a hammer ..." that was by a soviet soldier


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Sometimes it depresses me how much I don't give a **** about football when the culture I'm in revolves around the sport. I remember wasting $300 on Death Cab tickets hoping that anyone in class would want to tag along (with the extra free ticket I bought) only to have everyone turn the free offer down in favor of a stupid school football game. I just want to meet other people who care more about music than sports in this town.


----------



## MCHB

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently Jeepers Creepers 3 came out already. :serious:


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Ex-viner "comedians" on YouTube and Instagram are the reason why cancer exists.


----------



## Chevy396

William Gibson is one of the only authors who I can listen to on audio book without really paying attention and still enjoy it greatly.


----------



## Kevin001

Mr. Robot should be back next month yay.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Fun Spirit

I feel like watching Thankskilling. That movie is hilarious.


----------



## Kevin001

AMC Feafest is only one week this year! But they're showing the new Chucky! It comes out like a week before they air it!


----------



## Chevy396

"They created me, but they cannot control me."

"Everything they told you, was a lie."

"You had a family, remember that."


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## HenDoggy

Moviepass is soo worth it. I saw 8 movies in a month. thats like how many movies I've seen in 5 years. Plus it gives me a reason to get out the house.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still waiting on The 100. Can't wait for it to come back.  The season finale of the last season has me excited about what could happen next. And I'm glad I got to read the book the show is based on.


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## Barakiel

I skimmed Tolkien’s translation of Beowulf in a bookstore before, and as much as I respect the man I don’t think his version comes close to rivaling Seamus Heaney’s. There’s a line which goes “Þæt wæs god cyning!” that Heaney translates as “that was one good king”, and Tolkien as “a good king was he!” And I think this one short line in particular gave me the impression that Tolkien’s is unnecessarily awkward, and that Heaney’s is better at both word-for-word and sense-for-sense translation. Though tbf I don’t think Tolkien’s was intended to be published.

Personally I’d be tempted to translate it as “that was a damn good king” for some reason :um


----------



## Lohikaarme

This series' battles :clap


----------



## Barakiel

It's been two years since I first heard this, and aside from some bass and vocals (provided by Bill Laswell and Mike Patton respectively) I still can't comphrehend what's going on exactly


----------



## mt moyt

Blade Runner 2049 was really good. i havent seen the first film, but i really liked this one. The soundtrack was amazing, really captures you. i had to use Shazam for one song during the film

it was always raining or snowing as well, which is basically my dream environment. idk how that happened, but the atmosphere was pretty incredible


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I can't wait for Pacific Rim Uprising  I liked the first film a lot. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Trick 'r Treat is a must see classic for Halloween.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Trick 'r Treat is a must see classic for Halloween.


Definitely 

Check out Tales of Halloween(2015) and All Hallow's Eve(2013)
Assuming you haven't seen them already. Good films, with short stories.


----------



## feels

I wanna go see Blade Runner again. That soundtrack holy ****. Had them theater walls RATTLIN'!


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> Definitely
> 
> Check out Tales of Halloween(2015) and All Hallow's Eve(2013)
> Assuming you haven't seen them already. Good films, with short stories.


Seen Eve not the Tales one.....might check it out...seems to be the worst rated of the three though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Been listening to a lot of 80s music lately for some reason.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

If I could nominate Taylor Swift for any Grammy, it would be for "Most Passive-Aggressive Artist." Isn't this girl nearly in her 30s by now and keeps releasing diss tracks from the time her pop music career started? The occasional diss track is fine, but damn, does she make a living attacking anyone that criticizes her through music and lyrics. And a ton of self-proclaimed feminists are defending this passive-aggressive crap. No. That is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Kevin001

I don't have netflix. :crying:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> I don't have netflix. :crying:


Me neither. I literally just watched the trailer for season one last night. I could have sworn that show came out in 2015 but it was only just last year. It looks pretty fun to watch.

Just listened to a remix of the Halloween theme by Trent Reznor. It's cool. I like it.


----------



## tea111red

i guess this was around before the song?


----------



## Mur

Maybe I'll watch that Roger Stone documentary my friend recommended after work today, seems really interesting.


----------



## Kevin001

So the Cult of Chucky will be playing on AMC during FearFest and Jeepers Creepers 3 will play on Syfy on the 28th....hmm interesting.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Haven't caught a glimpse of the new TRL launch, and I want to have a look at the new series, but I'm already getting bad feelings about it. Obviously it's going to target this generation's group of teens, and some of their choice of artists and role models are questionable (Lil Yachty, Jake Paul, "Cash Me Ousside" girl). The remaining artists of this generation don't suck as most people claim, but they aren't memorable either. After roughly 50 listens of a new song, I don't want to hear that **** anymore.


----------



## HenDoggy

Kinda want to get tickets to see st vincent in January but I'm not a fan of the new record. I know the experience going to be unforgettable though. I actually want to go see slowdive more thst is coming up in the beginning of November. Decisions decision...


----------



## acidicwithpanic

HenDoggy said:


> Kinda want to get tickets to see st vincent in January but I'm not a fan of the new record. I know the experience going to be unforgettable though. I actually want to go see slowdive more thst is coming up in the beginning of November. Decisions decision...


Both! Haven't seen Slowdive yet, but from all the live performances I've watched on Youtube, they sound amazing. Best show I've been to was St. Vincent hands down. Even if you won't really dig the music, you can appreciate the visuals she puts on. She does go all out. And from what I remember, she also performs a lot of her older songs.


----------



## HenDoggy

acidicwithpanic said:


> Both! Haven't seen Slowdive yet, but from all the live performances I've watched on Youtube, they sound amazing. Best show I've been to was St. Vincent hands down. Even if you won't really dig the music, you can appreciate the visuals she puts on. She does go all out. And from what I remember, she also performs a lot of her older songs.


I agree, I would love to see both! I guess money is the main thing since it'll probably be just under $100 to get two tickets to slowdive then prob another $100 for st vincent. I agree, I know she goes all out every time and it's going to be quite the spectacle. I love the new style she's rocking for the new album and I know I'll prob be kicking myself for awhile if I don't go lol I guess I'll start saving and hope it doesn't sell out soon...


----------



## Kevin001

The Collector and The Collection are very underrated horror films. Hope there is a 3rd part.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Was wondering who that lambo-driving kid spotted cruising around town is. Turns out someone from the subreddit for my town confirmed it's a famous Youtuber called SuperMarioLogan. Never heard of this guy, so I watched a few of his videos just now.






Pretty dumb and childish for my tastes, but at least this guy is famous for doing something productive with his time instead of being a total arsehole and burning houses or something.


----------



## Chevy396

acidicwithpanic said:


> Was wondering who that lambo-driving kid spotted cruising around town is. Turns out someone from the subreddit for my town confirmed it's a famous Youtuber called SuperMarioLogan. Never heard of this guy, so I watched a few of his videos just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty dumb and childish for my tastes, but at least this guy is famous for doing something productive with his time instead of being a total arsehole and burning houses or something.


Someone who recorded themselves playing with puppets is driving a Lamborghini and I'm not? I need to rethink my life.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

finallyclosed said:


> Someone who recorded themselves playing with puppets is driving a Lamborghini and I'm not? I need to rethink my life.


My exact initial thoughts lol.

Just watched his Draw My Life video and apparently he has a chronic illness that physically drains him so he probably stays at home a lot and relies on his Youtube content to get money, so now I feel kind of bad. Crazy to think that without Youtube, this guy would be confined to his house not working or probably working some crappy job at home and relying on disability to get by.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Game of Thrones and Stranger Things are definitely on my to watch list of shows. Can't wait until I eventually have Netflix again. It's been a long time.


----------



## Chevy396

OMG the Yankees aren't going to be in the world series for once. I might actually watch it.


----------



## Kevin001

AMC Fear Fest has officially began!


----------



## Barakiel

This idea that punk is something purposely unmusical and bad seems like a huge myth to me, especially with subgenres like melodic hardcore. and if I remember correctly Johnny Rotten actually said Sid Vicious’ lack of musical skill is partially to blame for the break up of the Sex Pistols.


----------



## tea111red

y don yu jus go tak ta hur


----------



## HenDoggy

Listening to the fever ray album right now, are you ****ing kidding me...


----------



## mcpon14

HenDoggy said:


> Listening to the fever ray album right now, are you ****ing kidding me...


Wasn't it incredible?

or

Wasn't it extremely terrible?


----------



## Kevin001

I hope the Cult of Chucky and Jeepers Creepers 3 is good so many things to watch the next 2 days.


----------



## HenDoggy

mcpon14 said:


> Wasn't it incredible?
> 
> or
> 
> Wasn't it extremely terrible?


It was def incredible. Still stand by this after the 5th play through. One of my favorites this year.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Barakiel said:


> This idea that punk is something purposely unmusical and bad seems like a huge myth to me, especially with subgenres like melodic hardcore. and if I remember correctly Johnny Rotten actually said Sid Vicious' lack of musical skill is partially to blame for the break up of the Sex Pistols.


That does sound like a myth. I know everyone has their own taste but you can't deny that punk music has its talents.  I'm more into alternative, plain rock, and hard rock more so than punk but punk music is good, too. My music taste is all over the place, though. I'm a simple person when it comes to music. If I like the singing and the melody, it's a good song to me. Of course I have to like the lyrics, too but if the music and singing voice is good, I'll get hooked.


----------



## feels

The woman who plays Kali on Stranger Things 2 is fine as hell. :mushy

Also, JUST realized Bob is the same dude who played Samwise!!! No wonder he's so damn loveable.


----------



## Kevin001

I forgot how hot that chick on Halloween 4 was lol.


----------



## Mur

That Oculus movie kinda reminds me of that old Goosebumps book "Let's Get Invisible".


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

I wish Red Dwarf would get their budget upped. I love the show dearly but it really is coming out lately as kinda cheap which is a big shame.


*Mechanoid reversing* lol, love it!


----------



## Chevy396

I'm starting to get the impression that they got the cast for the latest couple seasons of The Walking Dead at a walking dead LARPER's convention.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Watching some Huff Paranormal for Halloween. I actually think a lot of this stuff is true. I'm either naive about it or it's just pretty legit. :blank Still fun to watch for Halloween.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## HenDoggy

God damn, seeing slowdive live was worth every single penny. Rachel is still cute as ever..Now anticipating Mbv to come here next year..


----------



## IcedOver

I guess I missed the news that Zachary Levi has signed on to play Captain Marvel/SHAZAM. Wow, that's really cool. I was a big fan of "Chuck", and Levi is an enormously appealing actor who has been swirling around superhero movies for a while. His name was brought up for Superman, although he wouldn't necessarily fit that; Captain Marvel may be a bit more humorous. He auditioned for Captain America, and has played Fandral in the last two Thor movies (he was cast in the first, but had to drop out because of "Chuck" conflicts). Decent casting.


----------



## Chevy396

Watching House M.D. lately has made me very aware of what embarrassing things I keep in my house, just in case a rogue doctor decides to break in and snoop on me, lol.


----------



## tea111red

sounded good again while gambling in the middle of the night.

lol


----------



## Kevin001

Good Lawd I'm excited


----------



## feels

can you really blame him?? it's just that good


----------



## tea111red

mr. loverman.... shabba


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Good Lawd I'm excited


1:40-1:45 -raises eyebrows- :blush

i don't plan to go see that movie, though.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> 1:40-1:45 -raises eyebrows- :blush
> 
> i don't plan to go see that movie, though.


:grin2:

Go watch it! Lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

WTF Kevin Spacey, I don't give a damn if you were seeing a 21yr old when you were 41 or whatever, fair play, but wtf on some of the other stuff....... makes you wonder who else has been up to stuff :/


----------



## feels

remember when walking dead didn't suck balls?


----------



## feels

Danielle87 said:


> Should've ended after Shane died.


hell yeah!!! that's what i'm ****ing talking about!! shane was end game and they would have been so much better off listening to him.


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Lohikaarme

Why doesn't RawBeautyKristi have more than 500k subs? Girl has me in stitches every time.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

haha.....this song makes me laugh.

starts out calm and leave it to beaverish, then explodes into some aggressive song......haha.


----------



## Winds

I slept on a lot music that came out 5 to 6 years ago.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Kevin001

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Oooh this is perfect for the holidays. :laugh:

And Rachel McAdams......


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Kevin001 said:


> Oooh this is perfect for the holidays. :laugh:
> 
> And Rachel McAdams......


I know. She is perfection. :lol


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Jeepers creepers Jeepers Creepers 3 was a let down. Started off quite promising (the killer van was a cool concept etc) but then it felt like I had been handed an un-finished, horribly edited, scenes-cut-out (not even written) film that was 1/4 big-screen entertainment and 3/4 lower-grade B movie. Wtf did I just witness?


----------



## Kevin001

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Jeepers creepers Jeepers Creepers 3 was a let down. Started off quite promising (the killer van was a cool concept etc) but then it felt like I had been handed an un-finished, horribly edited, scenes-cut-out (not even written) film that was 1/4 big-screen entertainment and 3/4 lower-grade B movie. Wtf did I just witness?


Yup


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Coincidence said:


>


How much extra burning damage per second does that sword do?


----------



## love is like a dream

LoganAnomaly said:


> How much extra burning damage per second does that sword do?


perhaps not too bad, but i'm not too sure.


----------



## Arbre

I need to watch more Italian neorealist films.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need a new artist that makes ambient music to listen to.


----------



## Chevy396

Threesome.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so late on my movie watching...still need to see the justice league as well.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Even a couple minutes of Seinfeld in passing after not watching for ages still cracks me right up, lol


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## tea111red

.......


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@tea111red :lol You're keeping me amused tonight. :b


----------



## tea111red

SamanthaStrange said:


> @tea111red :lol You're keeping me amused tonight. :b


:grin2:


----------



## tea111red

Canadian Brotha said:


> Even a couple minutes of Seinfeld in passing after not watching for ages still cracks me right up, lol












just in time for Thanksgiving.....


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Canadian Brotha

tea111red said:


> just in time for Thanksgiving.....


Canadian Thanksgiving has passed but I'll have a plate of American Kramurky, thanks, haha


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> I'm so late on my movie watching...still need to see the justice league as well.


just see Thor and forget about that ol' busted league :b


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> just see Thor and forget about that ol' busted league :b


:O Lmao

But wonder woman though. :laugh:


----------



## tea111red

"I'm glad you picked up, on my telepathy, now baby"

i'm glad you decided to sing these lyrics (and the way you did) because they've given me a good laugh.

"Eenie Meenie Miney Mo
Come on girl let's shock the show

Roses are red and violets are blue
I'm gonna rock this world for you"

these did, too.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> :O Lmao
> 
> But wonder woman though. :laugh:


yeah, she's fine as hell but there's like 5 dumb dudes taking away her spotlight too so it ain't worth that $7 movie ticket :b


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> yeah, she's fine as hell but there's like 5 dumb dudes taking away her spotlight too so it ain't worth that $7 movie ticket :b


Pshhh I'm buying. Lol


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

i have been looking for this song since forever


----------



## Kevin001

This season of Mr. Robot has been good.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Coincidence said:


>


I like your taste in photos. :smile2:


----------



## love is like a dream

Lohikaarme said:


> I like your taste in photos. :smile2:


really? thank you very much. 

i'm sure i used to post a lot , so i feel less lonely by convincing myself that seeing my username on the screen is considered socializing.

then i feel next level loneliness and delete everything xD


----------



## catcharay

You either hate the news of Prince Harry getting engaged or not. I'm in between, I like Megan markle and her prior humanitarian work.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

I wish they never got rid of the Imdb movie forum.

Those members saved the general public a lot of money with their comments on movies.

Then the capes, directors, marketing reps started showing up, and even some of the actor's families were showing up on the forum, rooting for their sons, nephews, nieces and daughters. Especially the ones that had relatives in the upcoming SYFY movies.

The only reason Amazon took that forum away, was to increase streaming sales, i bet.

Before amazon started streaming, they could have given a rat's a** about what people thought of movies in general.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Lohikaarme

Coincidence said:


> really? thank you very much.
> 
> i'm sure i used to post a lot , so i feel less lonely by convincing myself that seeing my username on the screen is considered socializing.
> 
> then i feel next level loneliness and delete everything xD














Don't worry you're not posting too much, you're livening up the place tbh.


----------



## Lohikaarme

&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## love is like a dream

Lohikaarme said:


> Don't worry you're not posting too much, you're livening up the place tbh.


 you're kind. =)


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

a reconstructed 2,000 year old mummy's face  :heart


----------



## Kevin001

Probably need to get those Star Wars tickets asap.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I’ve just watched half of Star Wars 2 & all of Star Wars 3 on TV...I can say with totality I like them far more than the one released last year


----------



## jelota

has anyone seen bladerunner?


----------



## feels

jelota said:


> has anyone seen bladerunner?


the new one? **** yeah it was amazing.

Had a dream that Bob from Stranger Things 2 was my boyfriend and it was dope lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> Even a couple minutes of Seinfeld in passing after not watching for ages still cracks me right up, lol


Same. I always watch it when I need a laugh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> Same. I always watch it when I need a laugh.


There was a time I actually kept the audio of Kramer telling the story about driving the bus & fighting on my music player just to crack up when I needed..."we'll, ya know, I let him off at the next stop" hahaha. The **** is priceless!


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Canadian Brotha said:


> There was a time I actually kept the audio of Kramer telling the story about driving the bus & fighting on my music player just to crack up when I needed..."we'll, ya know, I let him off at the next stop" hahaha. The **** is priceless!


:laugh: "Well, people kept ringing the bell!"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I haven't watched movies in a while. It feels nice to relax and unwind with a good film. Even better when it's recommended by a friend and I end up liking it :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

SamanthaStrange said:


> :laugh: "Well, people kept ringing the bell!"


Haha!


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Kevin001

Really want to see that encore presentation of Genesis Monday.


----------



## IcedOver

Does James Franco sleep? I don't think so. Maybe that's why he has that perpetual half-awake look on his face. Aside from acting in a crapload of movies, the guy, by my count, has directed or co-directed eighteen feature films since 2005, as well as some short films and TV episodes, with several films on the docket. Only a couple have gotten any kind of release (including _The Disaster Artist_ which just came out); most appear to have been not good enough to get any kind of significant theatrical or home video release. Acting is one thing, but mounting a production and directing is time consuming.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't really care what people say about it. Dolph Lundgren is still the best Punisher.


----------



## tea111red

:stu


----------



## tea111red

do you have candy


----------



## Kevin001

Brenda Song sure is aging well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Going back and listening to a lot of No Doubt's music. Takes me back to the days when I burned a copy of my sister's Tragic Kingdom album and Return of Saturn. And I got the Rock Steady album for free since my sister was in a CD club back then. They were my favorite band as a kid and the bulk of my childhood music when I was 10-12 years old. That's what got me through those times. Wish they made more music like these albums. Tragic Kingdom is a masterpiece.


----------



## unemployment simulator

found this in a charity shop for 25p










figured it would scratch my 90's pop/alternative/indie nostalgia itch.


----------



## tea111red

maybe i'll watch that reno 911 show.


----------



## Citrine79

A reboot of “The Office” is a very bad idea. Especially since the stars of the show like Steve Carrell and John Krasinski wouldn’t touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Chevy396

Drugs and sex turned us into gods. Time and Christ both crucified us.​ 
Now here we are with a chip in our heart, and a bottle by our side.​ 
I wonder if We'll wake again before the future tide.

'Cause the only thing that keeps us moving is our sinful pride.
​


----------



## estse




----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## Chevy396

Finally went to see Star Wars. It wasn't bad, but I have to admit I was slightly disappointed. From the trailer it looked like I would have thought it was the best one yet. Anyway, the 3D was pretty cool. First time seeing a 3D movie.


----------



## Kevin001

Taken is a damn good movie.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

*When did Bob Newhart pass away?*

Bob Newhart was born on September 5, 1929 in Oak Park, Illinois, USA as George Robert Newhart. He is an actor and writer, known for Newhart (1982), The Bob Newhart Show (1972) and Elf (2003). He has been married to Ginny Newhart since January 12, 1963.
Bob Newhart - Biography - IMDb
www.imdb.com/name/nm0627878/bio

https://www.google.com/search?sourc.....0.11.1031...46j0i131k1j0i46k1.0.i1KcI6IkvKg

ha.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

solutionx said:


> Finally went to see Star Wars. It wasn't bad, but I have to admit I was slightly disappointed. From the trailer it looked like I would have thought it was the best one yet. Anyway, the 3D was pretty cool. First time seeing a 3D movie.


I haven't seen any of the new Star Wars movies or the original. Surprisingly, my parents saw the original at the movies back in the 70s. Found that out like two years ago when my mom told me. xD

I didn't know Harry Styles was in One Direction. Lmao Weird. He made a good decision going solo. I can't stop listening to Sign of the Times.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I'm in the mood for a movie tonight. Time to scour lists and waste an hour just finding one good film I might enjoy. Maybe something Korean? Haven't watch horror in a while.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm in the mood for a movie tonight. Time to scour lists and waste an hour just finding one good film I might enjoy. Maybe something Korean? Haven't watch horror in a while.


If you want, I can send you a list of my favourites.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

tea111red said:


>


ah man..

That's gotta hurt


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

The crows out here in the Southwest are HUGE.

It's getting to the point where you can't tell them from the Ravens.

Either way? They stand about a foot tall or a bit more. They don't walk, they strut.


----------



## EarthDominator

Always fun how my neighbourhood turns into a warzone at 00:00. Not that I'm not contributing to it, I am more than ever right now with my new cakes I got. 

Hope you all have a good and safe New Year's Eve!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Arbre said:


> If you want, I can send you a list of my favourites.


If you want to take the time, that would be great 
Maybe you have something I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Arbre

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you want to take the time, that would be great
> Maybe you have something I haven't seen yet.


I'll PM you.


----------



## IcedOver

I still haven't been to _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_, but I fear I have had the "controversial" stuff spoiled for me, at least the general idea. I'm actually not sure. Glad I'm not a bigger _SW_ fan, or I'd be pissed that I had that spoiled. Damn YouTube. I was looking for some general stuff from the film, and of course someone had posted two words in the title of their video that sure sound like a spoiler.


----------



## millenniumman75

estse said:


>


Dang - I need to get my flute and clarinet cleaned FAST! :lol


----------



## estse




----------



## tea111red

I didn't know Tiny Tim was actually tall...:doh


----------



## noonecares

Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card begins in 3 days


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Where is episode 122?


----------



## Rachel NG

IcedOver said:


> I still haven't been to _Star Wars: The Last Jedi_, but I fear I have had the "controversial" stuff spoiled for me, at least the general idea. I'm actually not sure. Glad I'm not a bigger _SW_ fan, or I'd be pissed that I had that spoiled. Damn YouTube. I was looking for some general stuff from the film, and of course someone had posted two words in the title of their video that sure sound like a spoiler.


I feel like if it you actually stumbled on a spoiler then you'd be certain it was a spoiler, because some big game changing **** happens in this movie.


----------



## unemployment simulator

well I have finally finished seinfeld. that took nearly a year. not sure on what to watch now.


----------



## noonecares

2 days for Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card


----------



## Persephone The Dread

http://www.nme.com/news/music/distillers-reunite-2018-tour-new-album-2204375

Interesting.

I hope if they get back together they tour since I was too young to see them live when they were around before. I mean it won't be the same, but yeah.


----------



## noonecares

CardCaptor Sakura Clear Card is finally out


----------



## Lohikaarme

What is this sorcery??

And why I am so entranced by it :um


----------



## Kevin001

I like Tori Kelly even more now knowing she is a devoted Christian. I know how crazy it is in the music industry so props.


----------



## estse




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## EarthDominator

So I was questioning if the following procedures would be possible in real life:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The 100's new season isn't premiering until April 24th. Such a late wait between seasons.


----------



## tea111red

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tea111red

maybe this should be posted in the workout thoughts thread.....?

i might try this.


----------



## tea111red

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kevin001

I really need to stop looking at these howard stern vids. Funny but still.


----------



## Lohikaarme

He sure knew how to make an entrance


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


>


That's one of the best gif loops I've seen. It looks like he just keeps going further and further down a giant flight of stairs.


----------



## Lohikaarme

solutionx said:


> That's one of the best gif loops I've seen. It looks like he just keeps going further and further down a giant flight of stairs.


Lmao, it does kinda look like that. Maybe someone shrunk him?


----------



## tea111red




----------



## noonecares

The opening for the Houshin Engi anime is so bad, what the hell


----------



## IcedOver

Rachel NG said:


> I feel like if it you actually stumbled on a spoiler then you'd be certain it was a spoiler, because some big game changing **** happens in this movie.


No, because the YT video clip said something about 
* *




"Evil Rey"


, and that didn't happen in the movie even though the trailer strongly hints at it (the movie would have been better if that had happened). I guess the controversial stuff is 
* *




Luke's projection and apparent demise


, but I didn't find that very stunning or daring at all, just your standard-issue fare.


----------



## tea111red

Saved By The Bell






11:56-12:26


----------



## tea111red

:laugh:

edit: their name and what they're doing in this clip....

working off the ice cream?


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

is this one of the most annoying songs ever made






so annoying to the point of being fascinating to me, though, i guess.


----------



## tea111red

well, maybe the above is more listenable than this.......

i think..






i think...


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

ok. i'll stop before i get called a spammer.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## HenDoggy

Annie killed it tonight


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The trailer for the new Hellraiser doesn't look bad.


----------



## ShadowOne

dammit

Meshuggah is playing 2 hours away in a couple weeks

but its on a Monday and id be alone...


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red

i guess when he got a new car.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I have one or two movies lined up for tonight. Hopefully, they're good.


----------



## Winds

Scooter from Living Single is a super hero...whoa!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Annihilation looks good.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's great to listen to music again without feeling like crying or sinking into deeper depression. Weird how even music doesn't not work along depression when it's really at a low point. It'll make it worse for me.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Chevy396

tea111red said:


>






I remember going around doing this when I was younger.


----------



## tea111red

^^Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Finally got to watch Stranger Things. It's enjoyable in the dark.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

For some odd reason the administrator waived the ban she had on me.

I can go back, log in, and participate on that forum? But i can't.. Their administrators are so damn crooked, you couldn't straighten them out if you put them in traction.

It would be like wading back into a cess pool...

I can't believe one member hated me so much? She spent days going through over 15,000+ posts (I was on there since 2005) - that's correct almost 16,000 posts, looking for dirt..

She found a post where i said i like dogs, being a dog person - and started a thread saying i was an imposter because i wasn't of their culture, and that i was into beastiality.

I couldn't believe it when i woke up that morning, and there was my member name plastered in bold lettering on that forum.

She hated the way i was upbeat, told silly jokes, very supportive, etc. How can you hate someone for being positive?

That's when i realized something.. She's been an elite member since early 2000's and managed to accrue members as friends.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

These same friends began laughing at my jokes/anecdotes and were reaching out in PM's. She apparently did not like "her" friends, befriending me..

She "tagged" them, and shamed them for even interacting with me on that forum. The thread only made 2 1/2 pages. I thought, that it would be much longer than that?

But the ones who realized this female had an agenda - even her buddies, did not join in..

In order to appease her? They put me on ignore, so they wouldn't have anything else to do with me, and i guess show her their allegiance.

Her and her buddies tried to debate my nationality, and why i liked dogs? I didn't participate. I sat back calmly and watched..

Knowing full well, there was a reason why this girl hated me. I later learned that in 2004, she, a few friends and relatives started a thread humiliating a girl and her friends in a gym, by laughing at their attire and makeup.

Of course, i spoke up, and basically stated, that you're not in the gym to be concerned about others, i thought the gym was a place to work out? The ladies must have been beautiful - or they wouldn't have gotten your male friends and cousin's attention, right? Apparently, the males thought the ladies were attractive, because they did not participate with her and the female friends/relatives.

My point was made and it apparently hit home. She was seething since 2004.. 12 years later.. and 15,560 posts later, the only thing she could come up with was my racial background, and that i liked dogs..

The problem? Admin of that forum let it get that far - and they never even bothered to stop, nor delete that thread.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

But if you let one of that Administrator's fellow forum OWNERs, get on the forum trying to promote their forum, and their feelings get hurt?

The Owner/Administrator personally gets on that site and will lock that thread quickly.


----------



## ShadowOne

man. i was looking forward to Altered Carbon, but i really really dont like the guy they picked for the main actor

He's so friggen generic


----------



## Kevin001

So apparently this AXS channel shows trailers.....sweet!


----------



## Rachel NG

Omfg, would you believe me if I told you it was possible for Gucci Gang to sound amazing?






HOW DID THEY DO THIS?!


----------



## 3stacks

@Rachel NG Joyner Lucas made it sound good. (If you like rap of course). That one you posted was goood too.


----------



## Kevin001

Prisoners is such a good movie....and sad.


----------



## Kevin001

Felt sorry for that kid in The Sixth Sense


----------



## Kevin001

Superman was unstoppable in that Justice League movie....made the rest of the group look so sorry lol.


----------



## cavecanem

I just watched How to train your dragon, and it's so fricking cute. I can't believe it's been almost 8 years since it came out and I first saw it


----------



## Chevy396

I'm watching this Butterfly Effect show on Curiosity Stream. Damn, them Persians really got their butts kicked by some Greeks.


----------



## Wren611

Need to buy 'The Vicar of Dibley' boxset at some point.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:fall :mushy


----------



## IcedOver

Can someone explain why Jennifer Lawrence is considered a good or even a great actress? On "60 Minutes" they said something about her having such a dynamic range that she's similar to Katharine Hepburn. Am I missing something? The girl is not a good actress, or at the very least, not a great one. I'll admit that most of the films of hers I've watched have been action oriented -- the _Hunger Games_ and _X-Men_ movies. I did go to _mother!_, which was more dramatic, and in which she had one mode -- gasping in surprise at this or that. The clips I've viewed of her more acclaimed movies have also seemed off, though. Her voice doesn't have a sincere edge to it; it feels as if she's reciting something from memory, not being authentic. The accents I've heard her do have sounded inauthentic as well. While she's attractive, she's not the beauty queen many make her out to be. I could easily list twenty actresses in their 20s or 30s who are better looking. Am I wrong?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

IcedOver said:


> Can someone explain why Jennifer Lawrence is considered a good or even a great actress? On "60 Minutes" they said something about her having such a dynamic range that she's similar to Katharine Hepburn. Am I missing something? The girl is not a good actress, or at the very least, not a great one. I'll admit that most of the films of hers I've watched have been action oriented -- the _Hunger Games_ and _X-Men_ movies. I did go to _mother!_, which was more dramatic, and in which she had one mode -- gasping in surprise at this or that. The clips I've viewed of her more acclaimed movies have also seemed off, though. Her voice doesn't have a sincere edge to it; it feels as if she's reciting something from memory, not being authentic. The accents I've heard her do have sounded inauthentic as well. While she's attractive, she's not the beauty queen many make her out to be. I could easily list twenty actresses in their 20s or 30s who are better looking. Am I wrong?


She's gorgeous. I liked The Hunger Games. Only saw the first one but don't really care whether she's a good actress or not. I just think she's really gorgeous and liked her in The Hunger Games. :b


----------



## Kevin001

I need to watch that new Thor movie asap.


----------



## IcedOver

Yet another horrendous Oscars. Has Hollywood forgotten that they're in the art and entertainment business, not the business of preaching about their own views on society? Neither awards nor jobs in entertainment need to be given using racial or gender quotas. The show was nakedly anti-white and anti-male. The braying from Maya Rudolph and some woman I've never even heard of, about white people, was disgusting and would not have been tolerated had the race roles been reversed. It was undignified for an Oscars show. Then before the Best Actor award, they had to give a lecture to men. No, just present the fvcking award. It was an awful evening, and a dreadful film won Best Picture.


----------



## Kevin001

I still need to see I Can Only Imagine.


----------



## Chevy396

The kids give me hope too, Sean.


----------



## IcedOver

I had never heard of the film _Action Point _before its trailer played in the theater yesterday, but it looks great. I love "Jackass", and this stars Johnny Knoxville and Chris Pontius, although it's not a full "Jackass" production. It's inspired by a real amusement park called Action Park that existed in New Jersey from the late '70s to the mid-'90s which had unsafe rides and undertrained employees.


----------



## Blue Dino

Imagine Dragons need to rename themselves to... 

Corporate Advertising Music Composer Dragons.


----------



## Kevin001

My old teacher was supposedly on doctor phil.......I still can't find that episode lol.


----------



## NoLife93

Thought?what's that,my mind is blank


----------



## Kevin001

Everyone saying that truth or dare movie is legit scary...hmm.


----------



## Sliusarek

The people that write "USE THIS ON MY FUNERAL" in comment sections of music videos. No one is going to listen to your Rammstein at your funeral, haha.


----------



## Chevy396




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## Kevin001

The Avengers movie broke records....no surprise though. Only DC vs Marvel will be bigger.


----------



## Solomoon

Listening to this again the chorus now reminds me of season 1 of Westworld.


----------



## feels

name some good songs for when you're horny and angry?????


----------



## Persephone The Dread

feels said:


> name some good songs for when you're horny and angry?????


Maybe these could work:





















lol this one is probably more psycho and horny:






I feel like I'm probably missing some obvious choices here but that's off the top of my head..

----

I feel like their music and name is a response to God is an astronaut lol:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Happy Birthday, my one and only. :heart


----------



## Kevin001

Coyote Ugly is an underrated movie


----------



## Perkins

It's been years since I've seen it, but Awakenings still sticks with me. I can't really seem to get over it. I like movies that leave an impression like that on you. Now whenever I see Robin Williams, I often associate him with this movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Solomoon

_"They paint the world full of shadows and then tell their children to stay close to the light. Their light. Their reasons, their judgments. Because in the darkness, there be dragons. But it isn't true. We can prove that it isn't true. In the dark, there is discovery, there is possibility, there is freedom in the dark once someone has illuminated it."_

The finale of Black Sails had great writing. I'd like to see them do Black Sails: Treasure Island someday.


----------



## Kevin001

I haven't been to the movies or seen a new movie in ages.....need to make time to do that.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> I haven't been to the movies or seen a new movie in ages.....need to make time to do that.


I recommend A Quiet Place.

Also, The Incredibles 2 is coming out soon or it might be out now. I want to see it.


----------



## Kevin001

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I recommend A Quiet Place.
> 
> Also, The Incredibles 2 is coming out soon or it might be out now. I want to see it.


ooo ok :O

My twin is seeing the Incredibles now lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Kevin001 said:


> ooo ok :O
> 
> My twin is seeing the Incredibles now lol


Oh, cool. :smile2: The first one was awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

MTV cut out the word Jesus in Chris Pratt's speech.....wow, yep been stop watching that channel.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm loving the new Nine Inch Nails Bad Witch album. Just wish it was like 15 minutes longer.


----------



## penguinbeak

Have you ever tried to think about the universe and found that your mind can't even begin to comprehend it? Like your thoughts are trying to scrape through a thick barrier but they can't even stretch enough to begin to understand? I mean - why are we here? Why isn't life just a patch of darkness? Why is this our reality?


----------



## Solomoon

When it comes to tattoos my feelings are somewhere in the middle. Shows revolving around tattoos like Prison Break, Blindspot, and Dominion tend to really appeal to me though. Dominion is a bit different since it's supposed to be holy writing and it's more symbolic of the character being marked by God. Regardless I really enjoy tattoos in the context of it having some meaning or brilliance behind it.


----------



## Fever Dream

I really hate how many discovery channel shows try to over dramatize in an attempt to suspense.


----------



## IcedOver

It's really amazing just how bland and awful so many film scores are today. Most composers, at least the ones who get the most work, don't even try to create memorable themes; it's just a bunch of horns and strings bleating in the background.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I think it's still a rumor that the next Avengers movie will be called End Game. Pretty badass!


----------



## IcedOver

I was recommended this, but I guess it's pretty popular. It's not spectacular, but it's an admirable attempt to do some dark stuff in the vein of "Too Many Cooks" and "TV Funhouse". A warning, though: you will have these songs ping-ponging in your head for days.


----------



## bad baby

this is the cutest scene ever and the way it's meant to be. >:3
**** that male lead #2 bullsh-t and return to your senses gongmyung-shi!!

~

on a completely unrelated note google needs to _stop_ sending me world cup updates on my mobile because i reallly cannot give any less of a rat's behind about the scores srsly :bah


----------



## roxslide

Man, Serena Joy is my favorite character in the Handmaid's Tale. I can feel the fanart incoming lol she's been my fave the whole season but this last episode really cemented it


----------



## 0589471

Really?? I have this whole love/hate thing for her. The forced inducing scene really made me lean toward hating her more. I haven't seen tonight's episode though.


roxslide said:


> Man, Serena Joy is my favorite character in the Handmaid's Tale. I can feel the fanart incoming lol she's been my fave the whole season but this last episode really cemented it


----------



## roxslide

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Really?? I have this whole love/hate thing for her. The forced inducing scene really made me lean toward hating her more. I haven't seen tonight's episode though.


But that's why I like her. I obviously don't agree with her values but she's very interesting as a character. I like characters that are grey rather than good/bad because most people are that way, capable of good and evil if it suits their motivations imo. I like that even though she's a horrible person, they did a really good job fleshing her out... she's got hobbies, dislikes, likes, dreams, good attributes and obvious flaws. I find that pretty rare with female characters tbh.

You should also watch the latest episode.  it makes her seem a bit better I guess


----------



## 0589471

You have a point, part of what is so intriguing about the show is that they really write characters that are human. You get every part of it, and see them struggle and hope and conspire. I really liked the scene with June and Serena in the commander's office, working together. They're different sides of a coin but have these similar moments, that like in June's monologue, in a different world you would think they were just two coworkers.


roxslide said:


> But that's why I like her. I obviously don't agree with her values but she's very interesting as a character. I like characters that are grey rather than good/bad because most people are that way, capable of good and evil if it suits their motivations imo. I like that even though she's a horrible person, they did a really good job fleshing her out... she's got hobbies, dislikes, likes, dreams, good attributes and obvious flaws. I find that pretty rare with female characters tbh.
> 
> You should also watch the latest episode.  it makes her seem a bit better I guess


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay. So, Extinction looks good. I'll watch it on Netflix.


----------



## roxslide

roxslide said:


> Man, Serena Joy is my favorite character in the Handmaid's Tale. I can feel the fanart incoming lol she's been my fave the whole season but this last episode really cemented it


wow lol https://www.themarysue.com/serena-joy-is-the-worst-bye-girl/

I found this scathing article on Serena while looking for reference pics.

Sometimes I really feel that I look at fiction differently than other people. Like when I watch a show like the Handmaid's Tale... I just see a production that's based off a book from the 1980s... it's a story, meant to manipulate my attention and emotions, and possibly even make me reflect on society and my own life. Serena Joy isn't real... when I see Serena, I see good writing and amazing acting by Yvonne Strahovski. I see an attempt to represent a real person or just a tool as a plot in a story.

Anyway, I think the article is silly. She's not real and the world she lives in isn't real. Why so angry? I dislike characters mostly based on how badly they are written or if they don't properly serve the purpose that the creator obviously meant for them to. Fred is a monster, I don't like his character as much not because he's a rapist or a bad person but because his character is more flat and his motivations are confusing so far in the story. His character seems much more inconsistent than Serena or even June. For example, June says he needs a connection to "perform" in the beginning of the series but had no problem with that later.

Anyway. I haven't met many other people who seem to be on the same wavelength as me on this...


----------



## 0589471

roxslide said:


> wow lol https://www.themarysue.com/serena-joy-is-the-worst-bye-girl/
> 
> I found this scathing article on Serena while looking for reference pics.
> 
> Sometimes I really feel that I look at fiction differently than other people. Like when I watch a show like the Handmaid's Tale... I just see a production that's based off a book from the 1980s... it's a story, meant to manipulate my attention and emotions, and possibly even make me reflect on society and my own life. Serena Joy isn't real... when I see Serena, I see good writing and amazing acting by Yvonne Strahovski. I see an attempt to represent a real person or just a tool as a plot in a story.
> 
> Anyway, I think the article is silly. She's not real and the world she lives in isn't real. Why so angry? I dislike characters mostly based on how badly they are written or if they don't properly serve the purpose that the creator obviously meant for them to. Fred is a monster, I don't like his character as much not because he's a rapist or a bad person but because his character is more flat and his motivations are confusing so far in the story. His character seems much more inconsistent than Serena or even June. For example, June says he needs a connection to "perform" in the beginning of the series but had no problem with that later.
> 
> Anyway. I haven't met many other people who seem to be on the same wavelength as me on this...


I get it from a well fleshed out character perspective. Fred is hard to understand because he doesn't stick to one way, he's dull and goes from emotionless to anger to confusing, and when he's sad you don't really get why because he's always contradicting himself.

Serena is so well done because you really see her from all sides, despite the terrible things she does, she still gets you to feel for her and that's not easy to do. Like the episode where she was in Canada, she reminded me of a child in the moments that she was so happy and yet conflicted by the "old world" and the freedoms she'd given up.

She made me believe for a moment she'd accept that American's offer for sanctuary in Hawaii, that's how well the scene played out, until she didn't. Same with in the episode you find out angry protesters shot her, and due to the injury she most likely can't have children of her own, which has really been a driving point of her character's desperate actions.


----------



## roxslide

First impressions of Star Trek Discovery:



HATE the opening sequence. Like... really? You want to completely scrap the classic Star Trek formula for another generic instrumental opening sequence that is essentially a slideshow of drawings or designs? Just like House, Daredevil, or any show made in the past 10 years?

Michael Burnam is a cool name for a female character.

Kind of bored with Burnam's backstory so far. I feel like we have already had great characters with Vulcan backgrounds and through Spock we have already explored "humanity as a flaw or weakness". I love Vulcans but idk. I get that they probably chose this over something more creative or complicated as to not completely alienate newcomers to the franchise.

Saru is a major highlight for me (possibly the only highlight so far), really like the way he is written and design/backstory of his species.

Ugh... I really wanted to like they way they redesigned the Klingons when I looked at the promo pics but _noooo what have they doooone_. I'm also wondering are they going to explain it away or ignore it?

Also not sure if I like the style of the story telling so far. I feel like past shows... the plot was driven by the character's actions and their narrative whereas... Discovery seems really different so far. Like Burnam is just riding out a roller coaster and we're watching it all happen to her without really knowing what's going on in her head. Hmm.


----------



## KotaBear96

How the hell can you survive 4 days in the pouring rain, without dying of hypothermia!


----------



## Kevin001

Fireproof is still one of my favorite movies....just wow.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Nooo, I'm almost done with watching the Monk series. I'm gonna miss seeing and hearing tough guy Leland. :3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm gonna try to see Incredibles 2 this week. Still haven't seen it yet. I'm sure it'll be playing for awhile. The really good ones usually do.


----------



## bad baby

2014-15 was bts best era. since they gained international superstardom their image has gotten a lot more polished and they've veered off into some kind of weird electronic/chill/dance thing which sounds like craaap. bring back the testosterone-overloaded gangster-wannabe shtick yo. their newer MVs remind me of sia's stuff, if sia split into seven korean dudes. sia circa 2004 was way better. ughh i gotta stop with my nostalgic old person whinging :bah


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I love the new Meg Myers album. Such good music.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Can't wait for the the new Godzilla movie! It looks so good!  I'm so excited!


----------



## JerryAndSports

I want to get earrings this week.


----------



## Solomoon

Supergirl is one of those shows I kept thinking about catching up on, and if I was waiting for one more reason to push me over the edge and watch it again, this is it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The songs and themes from the TV show Dark are amazing. Glad this awesome show gave me some more good music to listen to.


----------



## IcedOver

I am the video word made flesh.


----------



## Solomoon

Rugrats is one of those shows that was perfect for the time it came out but I'm not sure how well it would translate in today's world. Which is why the reboot seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I saw the trailer for the reboot of Roswell from someone's Facebook post. Ugh, it looks so lame. The whole cast doesn't seem like good actors either.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I would love to watch Lost again but it got taken off Netflix months ago. I was catching up on other shows I haven't seen, though. It was such an epic show.


----------



## Vip3r

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I would love to watch Lost again but it got taken off Netflix months ago. I was catching up on other shows I haven't seen, though. It was such an epic show.


I have them all on DVD, you can borrow mine. :b


----------



## roxslide

Up to episode 10 of the new Star Trek... still iffy about it. So far my thoughts are that it makes a good modern show... as in the writing is generally good and it keeps my attention... but does it really capture the spirit of the star trek franchise? For me personally, not really.

I think they were really concerned with writing a captivating over arching storyline but I really liked the episodic nature of past shows. Also it's very action packed and interesting but not really mentally stimulating so far. I think they aimed at bringing new life to the franchise by changing a lot of stuff up (a darker tone, changing up the focus on the captain as hero/protagonist, updated klingons, focus on over arching storyline, etc), and I appreciate that but not sure if I like it all that much.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Vip3r said:


> I have them all on DVD, you can borrow mine. :b


Haha, okay. Send me them your way.  Just kidding.


----------



## estse




----------



## estse




----------



## unemployment simulator

> Aubrey Plaza is really WEIRD and...AWKWARD. I love it!


----------



## WillYouStopDave

roxslide said:


> Up to episode 10 of the new Star Trek... still iffy about it. So far my thoughts are that it makes a good modern show... as in the writing is generally good and it keeps my attention... but does it really capture the spirit of the star trek franchise? For me personally, not really.


 I don't think they'll ever recapture the magic, really. They've been trying for so long that if it was ever gonna happen, it would have.


----------



## Yer Blues

Starts April 2019


----------



## ShadowOne

did...did he just say "shrinky winky" in 101 dalmations?


----------



## ShadowOne

i cant fricken STAND the youtube Wix ad with jay pharoah 

He says "DOPE" so cornily like "oh, all the kids say 'dope'. make him say dope!"

and then he bites his lower lip hes going to eat his own face. and he's smiling about it


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I just randomly started watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine on Hulu. I'm still on season 1, but it's pretty funny so far.


----------



## 0589471

twytarn said:


> I just randomly started watching Brooklyn Nine-Nine on Hulu. I'm still on season 1, but it's pretty funny so far.


Yeah I took to that show recently too.


----------



## IcedOver

From the "best worst movie":


----------



## ShadowOne

I love how monotone his "no you're not..." is lol. cracks me up every time


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Picard - "Computer! Locate Commander Riker!"

Computer - "Commander Riker is on the toilet"

Picard - "Finally!"


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Viking’s can’t return soon enough


----------



## smoothlinghs

I am waiting dance with the stars beginning, lol.. Nothing else to watch.. How people made up tv and there is never anything interesting to watch..


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The ending of the last episode of The 100 had me like :O


----------



## Kevin001

Really like the ending of the Mist. Its like if they would of had faith and waited they would of survived. Trust in the unseen and not the seen. They let their fear get to them.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No good movies are playing again. I'm getting about ready to go see another one.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh, wait. Alpha is playing. I knew that movie title sounded familiar. I think I'll watch that next.


----------



## ShadowOne

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Oh, wait. Alpha is playing. I knew that movie title sounded familiar. I think I'll watch that next.


Every time I see that trailer, when they amp up to show the title of the film, i always hope itll be changed to:

Dogs....An origin story

I cant handle dogs dieing or getting hurt for humans though..like i am legend..god damn will smith


----------



## ShadowOne

the trailer for the new Predator movie looked awful :/

one of my favorite characters made gets such ****ty usage


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ShadowOne said:


> Every time I see that trailer, when they amp up to show the title of the film, i always hope itll be changed to:
> 
> Dogs....An origin story
> 
> I cant handle dogs dieing or getting hurt for humans though..like i am legend..god damn will smith


I Am Legend was sad. Haha.

The trailer for Alpha didn't give much away and when I went to see it, I was amazed. Good movie. But yes. I don't like it when dogs die or get hurt in movies, either. :b Or wolves rather.


----------



## ShadowOne

Mandy looks like a weird *** movie...

i want to see it


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not crazy about a lot of remakes but would like to see the new Halloween. Some remakes are good. Some are bad. It just depends.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## roxslide

I want to watch Lizzie but it's not showing in my area wah


----------



## tehuti88

Browsing the last page of this thread I've only just now realized how passionless I seem to be about entertainment. I don't really get amped about seeing movies in the theater anymore and I can't remember the last time I was. And forget hoping for new cool music, I gave up listening to the radio years ago when everything turned to hip-hop and country and crappy teen pop. Spotting similar items on Amazon or hearing an interesting track on Google Play Music is the best I can do there. At the moment a fave band, Within Temptation, doesn't look like they'll put out a new album any time soon since the lead singer did some solo project that doesn't sound nearly as good and their last album wasn't that great, either. I liked maybe two songs on it. :/

TV shows?...not much worth watching anymore aside from true crime shows since most shows I used to love are long retired and I just watch old episodes in syndication. I get lukewarm feelings for a new TV show (e. g., _Bull_, _The Good Doctor_) and tune in and it's...okay, I'll watch it to fill in the time, but I wouldn't be terribly sad if it were cancelled tomorrow. And they always pull that annoying crap of either introducing musical chairs sex partners that contribute nothing to the plot (main reason I gave up on _Bones_), or switching the show from one night to another (main reason I gave up on _Stargate SG-1_), so that instead of, "Here's Monday and _The Good Doctor_ night, here's Tuesday and _Bull_ night," now we have "Here's Monday and everything's on the same night but I only have the attention span for one hour and it's all about who's having sex with whom now, so which show will win?" And then I lose track of one show and there goes that, my interest is gone.

I lost track of the ending season of _Major Crimes_ because they had to show two new episodes every night instead of just one, and I had to go do my 15-minute bathroom routine right in the middle of one or the other so screw that. Thanks a bunch, _Major Crimes_, you had me until like the last FIVE episodes, like it would've been so damn difficult to just show one a week like a normal TV station! It's like they wanted to hurry up and get it over with. Was starting to suck, anyway. Capt. Raydor was really wimpified by the end and her formerly nice hair got ugly and poofy and SPOILER her decision to basically kill herself interrogating somebody (at least I assume that's what happened?) was completely selfish and against character and everyone was always having heart attacks (what was up with that?) and to be honest I got tired of hearing my dad making snarky comments about the "little f*ggot" (Rusty) whose character I originally liked but by the end he did get rather annoying. It was more about family drama than about...major crimes! (If I were Rusty I'd never forgive Capt. Raydor. Abandoning him just like Brenda did on _The Closer_. See, I don't get this passionate about ANY shows, anymore.)

You know I have no idea how _The X-Files_ ended, either? The original one, I mean. For reasons similar to this. They kept shuffling it around and playing musical chairs sex partners and...that was it. A show I used to love, gone. Same with a bunch of others I can't be bothered to remember. I never even bothered watching the reboot. This makes me rather sad. I was such a nerdtastic X-Phile when I was a teen.

It's like, the very rare occasions there's something I start to feel passionate about in entertainment, it just...crashes and burns. Or dies with a whimper.

Books are about the only thing I can feel passionate about anymore, but that doesn't help much because my reading OCD isn't resolving, so I can barely even read a page. Just got _A Little Life_ (browsed it, damn, I thought my character Campion had it bad growing up :um ) and some books on DID, they look cool, will I be reading them any time soon?...nope.

The ONE entertainment I still have passion for, and my OCD is keeping it from me. Fantastic.

...

I really wish they wouldn't have cancelled _Law & Order_ and _Law & Order:LA_. That franchise was the last one that got me truly amped up and now _L&O:SVU_ is about on its last legs (and keeps pulling that family drama--oh look, Olivia with her dumb kid again!--and stupid two-episodes-per-premiere-or-finale crap). And I miss Jeremy Sisto and Corey Stoll :cry


----------



## 0589471

tehuti88 said:


> I really wish they wouldn't have cancelled _Law & Order_ and _Law & Order:LA_. That franchise was the last one that got me truly amped up and now _L&O:SVU_ is about on its last legs (and keeps pulling that family drama--oh look, Olivia with her dumb kid again!--and stupid two-episodes-per-premiere-or-finale crap). And I miss Jeremy Sisto and Corey Stoll :cry


lol omg I know, at this point I found myself saying "what happens to Noah this week?" kid has been kidnapped and threatened so many times he has become an overused plot device.

I know what you mean I used to really enjoy reading and now I can't commit to finishing anything. There are some really great books out there too it is really frustrating my attention span these days.

And I get the same way about the musical chairs partners on TV haha it gets boring and no interest in the character whatsoever, just recycled drama plots.

I really want to be excited about stories again. I think the only TV show currently running I am even following are Queen of the South and Handmaids Tale. Oh and Game of Thrones whenever that comes back but it's ending so.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I kinda wanna see the new Halloween, but I don't wanna see it alone. Lonely loser problems.


----------



## ShadowOne

twytarn said:


> I kinda wanna see the new Halloween, but I don't wanna see it alone. Lonely loser problems.


lol. same. The few people I know, dont like those kinds of movies. I had to see Alien Coventant alone, and never got around to seeing Hereditary because of it. I still need to see that movie

I was skeptical of Halloween at first because i had some problems with the trailer. but its getting pretty damn good reviews


----------



## 0589471

ShadowOne said:


> lol. same. The few people I know, dont like those kinds of movies. I had to see Alien Coventant alone, and never got around to seeing Hereditary because of it. I still need to see that movie
> 
> I was skeptical of Halloween at first because i had some problems with the trailer. but its getting pretty damn good reviews


I give you tons of credit. If it wasn't for my brother I wouldn't have even gotten to see alien covenant in theaters and I love alien films. I feel like I miss out just because of that.

I also love the Halloween films and was skeptical of this one but the reviews are great so I feel like I should see for myself  @twytarn where are youuuu. I would go with you


----------



## SamanthaStrange

@A Toxic Butterfly Across the country, just fly right on over. Lol.


----------



## Suchness

twytarn said:


> @A Toxic Butterfly Across the country, just fly right on over. Lol.


If you two get together you have to watch your favourite Seinfeld episodes.


----------



## ShadowOne

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I give you tons of credit. If it wasn't for my brother I wouldn't have even gotten to see alien covenant in theaters and I love alien films. I feel like I miss out just because of that.
> 
> I also love the Halloween films and was skeptical of this one but the reviews are great so I feel like I should see for myself  @twytarn where are youuuu. I would go with you


thanks . Yea, its not TOO bad going to the theater alone. It took me a really long time to get the courage, and getting to your seat is awkward. But then its so dark, people just ignore you. Plus they give you a 2+ seat room assuming that someone else is with you haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's so SA awkward when you're watching a band/artist perform live and the camera guy basically zooms in on someone who doesn't like it. Might be the drummer or someone in the audience but you can tell they're like "WTF man?".

Bands usually put their most photogenic people out front and the people who prefer to not like to show off are usually happy to be in the background. People who go to shows generally don't want to be on camera and it shows when it happens. They usually try to play it off like they're liking it but you can tell they don't really and they're just nervous AF. 

Why the hell do they do that? Especially to random audience members. And especially if it's a popular act that will go on a DVD and people will watch it a zillion times. And especially if they're not photogenic. That would suck.


----------



## Maslow

I just watched the preview for Halloween. It looks like it would make a good an NRA ad. :haha

I'll have to see it, though, to see 59 y/o Jamie Lee Curtis in sexy outfits. :boogie

And the 61 y/o Michael Myers will sneak up on people with the intention of killing them but give away his presence when he accidently farts. :lol


----------



## IcedOver

Maslow said:


> I just watched the preview for Halloween. It looks like it would make a good an NRA ad. :haha
> 
> I'll have to see it, though, to see 59 y/o Jamie Lee Curtis in sexy outfits. :boogie
> 
> And the 61 y/o Michael Myers will sneak up on people with the intention of killing them but give away his presence when he accidently farts. :lol


Michael will pull a back muscle while making a stab.

I've never quite understood why people find Jamie Lee Curtis attractive. She looks more like her dad than her mom, unfortunately.

I don't know . . . I'm a _Halloween_ fan and own the Blu-ray box set, but I'm not liking what I've viewed or read so far from the film, despite it getting good reviews. The fact that they're disregarding all of the established continuities is kind of silly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's so SA awkward when you're watching a band/artist perform live and the camera guy basically zooms in on someone who doesn't like it. Might be the drummer or someone in the audience but you can tell they're like "WTF man?".
> 
> Bands usually put their most photogenic people out front and the people who prefer to not like to show off are usually happy to be in the background. People who go to shows generally don't want to be on camera and it shows when it happens. They usually try to play it off like they're liking it but you can tell they don't really and they're just nervous AF.
> 
> Why the hell do they do that? Especially to random audience members. And especially if it's a popular act that will go on a DVD and people will watch it a zillion times. And especially if they're not photogenic. That would suck.


That would be one of my worst SA nightmares. :O But I don't go to concerts so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Fever Dream

Gary Kurtz just passed away. It's too bad he parted ways with George Lucas when Lucas went off the rails. He was one of the positive influences on early Star Wars, IMO.


----------



## Solomoon

Not really sure how the Peoples Choice Awards works. At the moment you can vote in any category out of five "finalists". Does that mean there was a previously more expansive vote opened to the public? Or do they choose who the people are allowed to vote for?

Kind of annoyed I can't vote for I Am Jazz. Though if it didn't make the cut because not enough have watched it that would make sense. Don't think any other TLC shows are votable either. I hear about 90 Day Fiance all the time and that's not on there.


----------



## Kevin001

Cool how Avril Lavigne came to Christ.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, it's confirmed by one of the voice actors that there will be a Toy Story 4. I don't care what anyone says. :b I'm going to see that when it comes out. I wouldn't have believed it if there was another clickbait trailer for the movie. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fingers crossed that the new season of Black Mirror comes back in December. Apparently, it's supposed to but I'll just wait and see.


----------



## Overdrive

The lame and lazy motherfukers made a copy of "Intouchables"... such a shame really.

It says "based on a true story" in the trailer, lol my *** "based completly on Intouchables". 
This Kevin Hart clown will never be as great as Omar Sy in this pale copy.


----------



## ShadowOne

bo burnham's awesome how he is funny but can be really introspective


----------



## AussiePea

I just finished watching "Eight Grade" and then watched some real life interviews with Elsie Fisher, and the one thing that really stood out so much was how important perceived confidence is to how you come across the others and how they perceive you. It's a startling example of how anxiety and shyness affects others opinion of you and imo how appearance plays a smaller role than some may think.


----------



## Deaf Mute

lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I can't find a version of this without the irritating Spanish subtitles but this is probably the best Rick Wright interview I've seen. Talks about Syd and lots of interesting stuff (if you like Pink Floyd (and I do))






Syd Barrett is very relevant to this forum even if the reason he became the way he was was very different from most of us. It's interesting to me how this guy actually mattered to the people around him and they actually missed him when he was gone. But someone like me (for example) can vanish into a room and no one ever misses me. Not that I'd want them to.

But at the same time, they just respected his wishes and left him alone. And the man still got paid!


----------



## Solomoon

Grace Randolph tends to blame movies underperforming on the actors. That can be a factor, I've no doubt Venom wouldn't be doing as well without Tom Hardy, but it's also because Tom Hardy looked to be giving an entertaining performance and people were intrigued by the premise. Some movies wouldn't have lit up the box office no matter who played them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I watched the first 2 episodes of The Haunting of Hill House today. I like it so far, creepy goodness.


----------



## Kanarko

Shingeki no Kyojin is being split into two seasons with the next one coming out April 2019, but technically it will be July since episodes come out on the weekly basis. … Such a bummer. Recently I saw news about a short break in the series but I thought even if it was to occur, the anime would be back in December or January, not in April...


I thought the crisis in the industry ended but anime are still stuck at this 12 episode mark. It's so crazy to think that only 20-25 years ago 50-100 episodes weren't a novelty, that even smaller scale anime could get this much and now big hitters like Shingeki no Kyojin get 12 per year and with delays... it's probably because of the invasion of Western culture into Japan. It's difficult for them to provide enough content when the gates of Western culture are wide open and when West has all the money.


Not sure if I'll watch the season now. I expected to binge-watch 26 episodes in 1-2 days... probably will just wait until July. Not sure.


----------



## Kanarko

Solomoon said:


> Not really sure how the Peoples Choice Awards works. At the moment you can vote in any category out of five "finalists". Does that mean there was a previously more expansive vote opened to the public? Or do they choose who the people are allowed to vote for?
> 
> Kind of annoyed I can't vote for I Am Jazz. Though if it didn't make the cut because not enough have watched it that would make sense. Don't think any other TLC shows are votable either. I hear about 90 Day Fiance all the time and that's not on there.


I'm pretty sure that they take a small group of people with different background, race and etc. and just ask them to choose.


----------



## Solomoon

Kanarko said:


> I'm pretty sure that they take a small group of people with different background, race and etc. and just ask them to choose.


That's probably true. It's just a shame that potential nominees which people like but aren't super popular are likely to get completely excluded from voting that way.


----------



## Suchness

Man, they need to give Leonardo DiCaprio an Oscar.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> Man, they need to give Leonardo DiCaprio an Oscar.


They finally did, in 2016.

http://oscar.go.com/news/oscar-news/leonardo-dicaprio-wins-his-first-oscar-for-best-actor


----------



## Kanarko

Solomoon said:


> That's probably true. It's just a shame that potential nominees which people like but aren't super popular are likely to get completely excluded from voting that way.


I mean, if you do know anything about smaller nominees, then these events are just not for you. Any kinds of awards, reviews, scores are meant for people who aren't fluent in whatever medium that is. "Oh my gosh, those Marvel movies are getting all the awards, Imma gonna watcha `em!". And then when it is semi-good, "oh my gosh, the one and only movie that I saw during this year won an award. My taste is so good!" xD Ridiculed, but true.

I stopped paying attention to any news that force their reviews onto me and any awards, etc.


----------



## Solomoon

Kanarko said:


> I mean, if you do know anything about smaller nominees, then these events are just not for you. Any kinds of awards, reviews, scores are meant for people who aren't fluent in whatever medium that is. "Oh my gosh, those Marvel movies are getting all the awards, Imma gonna watcha `em!". And then when it is semi-good, "oh my gosh, the one and only movie that I saw during this year won an award. My taste is so good!" xD Ridiculed, but true.
> 
> I stopped paying attention to any news that force their reviews onto me and any awards, etc.


Lol I like Marvel movies pretty well but it does seem excessive when some categories are practically just "which Marvel movie did you enjoy the most?"


----------



## Suchness

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> They finally did, in 2016.
> 
> http://oscar.go.com/news/oscar-news/leonardo-dicaprio-wins-his-first-oscar-for-best-actor


I know, I was trying to be funny.


----------



## Kanarko

Solomoon said:


> Lol I like Marvel movies pretty well but it does seem excessive when some categories are practically just "which Marvel movie did you enjoy the most?"


"The one with diversity!!!"


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## SamanthaStrange

@WillYouStopDave Well, that was pretty entertaining. At the beginning I thought she was drunk, or had some neurological thing going on. :um

I fast forwarded through the whole middle part, but the end was funny. I enjoyed the truth bomb about life being short and insufferable/terribly long at the same time. So be a toothbrush! :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

twytarn said:


> @WillYouStopDave Well, that was pretty entertaining. At the beginning I thought she was drunk, or had some neurological thing going on. :um
> 
> I fast forwarded through the whole middle part, but the end was funny. I enjoyed the truth bomb about life being short and insufferable/terribly long at the same time. So be a toothbrush! :lol


 TBH, I'm not sure there isn't something up with her but I love her vids. And strangely, she thinks a lot like I do. She just does it faster and better. :lol

Like I think someone asked me once when I was a kid what I wanted to be for Halloween and I said a vacuum cleaner and they just gave me this "WTF?" look and went away fast.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm going to watch some old B Rated Movies on Youtube. About a month ago I watched "The Alligator People." The ending was sad. Two nights ago I watched "The Crawing Eye" {1958} 
This movie is actually good. I like it. I need to finish it though. The good thing about these movies is the fact that their about an hour amd several minutes long. I can watch a 2 hour movie but if I had to pick I would choose an hour special. {This is why I like an hour tv shows over movies at times. Unless a long movie happen to be good} 


I also need to squeeze in watching my Kolchak: The Night Stalker. My Mom sent me some Youtube links to watch him.


----------



## Meisha12

^ You should watch Creep Show.


----------



## ShadowOne

I totally see why people dont like american remakes if they really got into the original "foreign" version first

I loved Let the Right One In, and the american "Let Me In" version has a good rating but i find it really lifeless..like theyre just trying to re-enact instead of saying something original. I didnt make it past the first scene between her and the boy because it just felt off compared to the original. The original feels like a conversation, while this feels like a script being read


----------



## Meisha12

ShadowOne said:


> I totally see why people dont like american remakes if they really got into the original "foreign" version first
> 
> I loved Let the Right One In, and the american "Let Me In" version has a good rating but i find it really lifeless..like theyre just trying to re-enact instead of saying something original. I didnt make it past the first scene between her and the boy because it just felt off compared to the original. The original feels like a conversation, while this feels like a script being read


I totally feel this. The United States always have to Americanize foreign foods such as Taco Bell with authentic Mexican cuisine.


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Meisha12 I heard of that show before I never watched it. Thanks for the recommendation: D 
I'll be checking it out. 
_____________

I was flipping threw the tv channel when I stumble upon a show. The setting was in a high school classroom. This guy was being mean to big guy. He was bullying him. {Not because of his weight but for other reasons} It was intense because I froze from changing the channel. It was straight up bullying. The big guy tried to defend himself but it wasn't doing him any good. Then suddenly the big guy pulled a gun out. I didn't see that coming. I covered my mouth and cried a "Ooo!"

I felt sorry for the big guy. The other guy had it coming though. Like the teacher said He had pushed him too far. In the end the teacher talked the big guy into not doing it.


----------



## estse




----------



## Solomoon

I liked the Shrek movies when they came out but I kind of wish they were doing something new instead of rebooting it. Guess we'll just see what exactly they have in mind for Shrek 2.0.


----------



## Mur

R.I.P Stan Lee


----------



## tehuti88

estse said:


>


WTF is going on with her shoulderblades. :?


----------



## ShadowOne

so this is flippin awesome


----------



## bad baby

revisited some old musical faves (birthday party's _junkyard_, the jesus lizard) and stumbled upon this genre called "pigf_ck" that originated in the 1980s. that's a superepicwin label and i would check out more of it just for the lolz.

also, _goat_ still sounds as fresh and incredible as when i had discovered it over a decade ago, which was already over a decade after its release (do the math). some things are just timeless, i guess.


----------



## Yer Blues

Nice to see Pedro Pascal (The Viper) will be the Mandalorian lead. Looking forward to the series.


----------



## Solomoon

Supergirl is going to have Lex Luthor on the show and he's being played by... Jon Cryer.










At first I didn't recognize him. I'm used to a laugh track being in the background when I see him. I always liked him on Two And A Half Men. Him being Lex Luthor is going to be a lot different I imagine.


----------



## ShadowOne

there's not really any movies i can think of that are coming out soon that i want to see


----------



## Solomoon

I was listening to Hailee Steinfeld's song "Let Me Go" and in the video she at one point wears a shirt that says, "100% Human". This got me thinking, who would question whether someone was human to begin with? Probably very few until you claim to be human when you already look human. So an alien wouldn't wear it because it would make people ask questions. Unless they knew that it would seem crazy for a real alien to wear this shirt and that people would think no alien would wear it. Meaning that it actually could trick people into thinking they definitely are human.

Ipso factor, Hailee Steinfeld is an alien, a cute one.


----------



## funnynihilist

tehuti88 said:


> WTF is going on with her shoulderblades. :?


she went ahead and got the back botox injections


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ShadowOne said:


> there's not really any movies i can think of that are coming out soon that i want to see


Quality of good movies has dwindled this year. :/ There's been like 3 good movies I saw this year. I still want to see Halloween. I heard it was good.


----------



## ShadowOne

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Quality of good movies has dwindled this year. :/ There's been like 3 good movies I saw this year. I still want to see Halloween. I heard it was good.


same feelings. There were some "enjoyable" ones for me like the marvel ones. And a couple like Halloween, a Quiet Place and Mandy that i havent seen that I would be into

But the list of movies i "loved" is pretty damn short. Off the top of my head, I'd just put Annihilation on that list even though i've seen plenty of people who didnt like it. Isle of Dogs maybe. I dont know if i'd put Hereditary in the "love" list. Toni Collette was amazing though

One movie i actually am looking forward to is The Mule. Clint Eastwood is one badass 85 year old


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

ShadowOne said:


> same feelings. There were some "enjoyable" ones for me like the marvel ones. And a couple like Halloween, a Quiet Place and Mandy that i havent seen that I would be into
> 
> But the list of movies i "loved" is pretty damn short. Off the top of my head, I'd just put Annihilation on that list even though i've seen plenty of people who didnt like it. Isle of Dogs maybe. I dont know if i'd put Hereditary in the "love" list. Toni Collette was amazing though
> 
> One movie i actually am looking forward to is The Mule. Clint Eastwood is one badass 85 year old


We seem to have similar taste in movies. I would recommend A Quiet Place when you get a chance to see it. I've also wanted to see Isle of Dogs, Hereditary, Annihilation, and The Mule looks pretty good, too.

I wanted to see First Man but didn't get a chance to see that one. It wasn't high on my list of movies to watch but high enough that I know I would've enjoyed it.


----------



## IcedOver

Lady Gaga looks SO much more attractive in "A Star is Born" than she does as her stage avatar wearing a pound of severe makeup. Stripped down she looks like who she is, a cute little Italian girl. She gave a surprisingly excellent performance.


----------



## IcedOver

ShadowOne said:


> One movie i actually am looking forward to is The Mule. Clint Eastwood is one badass 85 year old


Tack on three; Clint the Squint is 88 and directed two movies for this year. _The Mule_ and _The Favourite_ (only because of Yorgos Lanthimos, although he didn't write this) are the only two movies still to come out this year that I'm looking forward to. Lanthimos made my favorite movie of last year, _The Killing of a Sacred Deer_. _The Mule_ almost seems like a _Gran Torino_ redux, and that's because it's from the same writer too. Hopefully this is better than _Gran Torino_, though, which suffered from some poor kid acting and some really silly plot developments.

I've been to about 30 2018-released movies in the theater, and very little have I liked and much less really liked. I'm surprised that the new _A Star is Born_ might be the movie I've enjoyed the most on the year. _Phantom Thread_, which came out last year, or _A Star is Born_ might be the best overall from the year for me. _Avengers: Infinity War_, _Deadpool 2_, _A Quiet Place_, Clint's _The 15:17 to Paris_, and _Death Wish_ were solid but nothing tremendous. I was one of the few people who went to _Action Point_, and it was a fun throwback. _Halloween_ was unambitious, _Mandy_ was mostly lame, _Hereditary _sucked.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This track always made me think of The Killers for some reason. (Muse is way better musically and have great drums in this track but yeah even so.)


----------



## ShadowOne

Been pretty picky with shows for a while now, but i'm really liking Patriot


----------



## IcedOver

And now, Oscar winner and star of _Captain Marvel_, Avril Lavigne . . . I mean Brie Larson.


----------



## coeur_brise

I don't really do entertainment. I just find random sgut and have a jolly old time


----------



## Solomoon

Definitely my favorite performance from the last season of The Voice. She brought the thunder.


----------



## Fun Spirit

_ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Super random. Was putting mustard on my chicken just now and remembered this....


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I was getting all excited for the Black Mirror movie until I found out I couldn't watch it on my phone. Really lame. 

I'm just ready for the new season. I don't like how they have a movie separate from the series and the fact you can't watch it on any device. Oh well. Maybe I'll find a way to eventually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Interesting:











---


----------



## Solomoon

There was a popular meme for a while that if you stay a virgin eventually you attain great magical ability. A recent show had a variation of that idea where her powers weren't from her virginity but it did greatly enhance them. I won't say which show as it's a spoiler for the plot. Still thought it was kind of funny that it ties into the meme despite the meme usually referring to men.


----------



## tea111red

lol, i went here the other week.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Solomoon said:


> There was a popular meme for a while that if you stay a virgin eventually you attain great magical ability. A recent show had a variation of that idea where her powers weren't from her virginity but it did greatly enhance them. I won't say which show as it's a spoiler for the plot. Still thought it was kind of funny that it ties into the meme despite the meme usually referring to men.


Yeah it's a very gradual attempt at culture hacking, only because of the groups the meme circulates in it's difficult to spread it further than that and the groups themselves are still very self deprecating (the wizard thing is probably as close to a positive thing as I've seen come from those circles so far.) But the belief of a woman being more pure or better when a virgin has always been a part of mainstream culture, where as the opposite form of shaming exists for men (virgin shaming.) I think the only mainstream thing that has really messed with this off the top of my head was Buffy with Angel when he loses his soul after losing his virginity, but this isn't a good approach at trying to alter things, yet I can't really blame people for doing that out of frustration.

(They also use vampires who are abstaining from blood sometimes as a metaphor, like Edward Cullen I think, but it perpetuates the dynamic of sex as destruction.)


----------



## Solomoon

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah it's a very gradual attempt at culture hacking, only because of the groups the meme circulates in it's difficult to spread it further than that and the groups themselves are still very self deprecating (the wizard thing is probably as close to a positive thing as I've seen come from those circles so far.) But the belief of a woman being more pure or better when a virgin has always been a part of mainstream culture, where as the opposite form of shaming exists for men (virgin shaming.) I think the only mainstream thing that has really messed with this off the top of my head was Buffy with Angel when he loses his soul after losing his virginity, but this isn't a good approach at trying to alter things, yet I can't really blame people for doing that out of frustration.
> 
> (They also use vampires who are abstaining from blood sometimes as a metaphor, like Edward Cullen I think, but it perpetuates the dynamic of sex as destruction.)


Well in this case the woman herself was ashamed of being a virgin and one of the other women commented that it explained her bad fashion sense. So it didn't really portray virginity as a social positive, it just enhanced her magical ability. The thing with Angel is kind of similar now that you put it in that context. Sexual metaphors with vampires can get complicated.


----------



## roxslide

Watching the Rachel Dolezal doc on netflix.

I totally forgot or never knew how they revealed her true identity. She was faking "hate mail" and making false reports of hate crimes to the police, the news found out it was a fraud and so they decided to out her. How ironic that she wanted so bad to be a victim to this stuff and after she was found out the type of stuff she was faking is now legitamately happening to her on a frequent basis.


----------



## Suchness

roxslide said:


> Watching the Rachel Dolezal doc on netflix.
> 
> I totally forgot or never knew how they revealed her true identity. She was faking "hate mail" and making false reports of hate crimes to the police, the news found out it was a fraud and so they decided to out her. How ironic that she wanted so bad to be a victim to this stuff and after she was found out the type of stuff she was faking is now legitamately happening to her on a frequent basis.


Talk about law of attraction.


----------



## IcedOver

Best poster in a long while. Pretty kitty!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

They cut the part of the song where he sings 'I wanna be sedated' and it's frustrating because my brain expects it to be there but it's not.

It's actually kind of mentally painful haha. You can't just cut that line.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Why are youtubers gravitating to live streams? I find them irritating to watch because there's so much of nothing in a livestream. I think they're just being lazy because actual video editing is time consuming and resource intensive. Not that I'd really want to edit a video every day.


----------



## 0589471

This is one of the better covers I've listened to. She has the pick playing down just about, from my understanding it's not an easy song to play & sing. Really nice ♡


----------



## tea111red

surprising to hear that guy from The Young and the Restless died.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

At this rate I will have seen the entire series gif'd on tumblr before even watching the show.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Best poster in a long while. Pretty kitty!


 Why is it wearing a price tag that says goose on it?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why are youtubers gravitating to live streams? I find them irritating to watch because there's so much of nothing in a livestream. I think they're just being lazy because actual video editing is time consuming and resource intensive. Not that I'd really want to edit a video every day.


I can't blame them I always found video editing very boring. I prefer coming up with ideas for videos and filming to the editing part. Of course livestreaming is more limited in some ways and also prone to more technical issues, though I have seen some interesting stuff done on livestream like this one guy my brother told me about who was livestreaming his entire day in Tokyo or something while visiting there (think that was on twitch though not YouTube.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

> Travis Bickle : I tried several times to call her, but after the first call, she wouldn't come to the phone any longer. I also sent flowers but with no luck. The smell of the flowers only made me sicker. *The headaches got worse. I think I got stomach cancer.* I shouldn't complain though. You're only as healthy, you're only as healthy as you feel. You're only as... healthy... as... you... feel.


 :lol

What? WTF wrote this? Why does he think he has stomach cancer? Does stomach cancer cause headaches? So he thinks he's got stomach cancer for no reason at all!

In a way, it almost reads true to life. I can almost imagine some incel posting this. :lol


----------



## roxslide

So far I like The 100 much better than any other CW show I've seen but.... it's still pretty juvenile and half baked (the reason why I don't like most CW shows). It seems like they were going for the Walking Dead or maybe Lost (haven't actually watched that show but can surmise as such) audience but again... seems like the juvenile or "young adult" version of either. Anyway, still watching for the #Clexa, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I need to check out my girl Amara La Negra's new album on Youtube.


----------



## Graeme1988

So, apparently, my oldest niece prefers being around her auntie and uncle (me n’ my oldest sister) more so than being around her own mother, who is the middle sibling. Cannae say I’m aw that surprised, really. But then we don’t shout or swear at the wee lassie.


----------



## ShadowOne

i hate how much i like to watch reaction videos to music..its partly because i want people around me to listen to certain songs, but they either wouldnt want to/wouldnt care..

but if i see a thumbnail with an over the top reaction to get views, i want to punch them


----------



## kesker

i wonder which would prevail in a vote on which squiggle is cuter---the one atop a chocolate chip or the one atop a soft-serve ice cream cone?


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Fever Dream

I thought that the Kurzgesagt 'can you trust video' felt a little odd. I suppose this gives some context as to what's going on behind the scenes. :?


----------



## roxslide

my knee jerk reaction:

UH NOO. SHE'S A DC.

this has to be intentional by the writers right? :lol


----------



## ShadowOne

that first episode of Love Death + Robots was f-in NUTS


----------



## IcedOver

Next week a large multiplex theater is having two showings of _Cruel Intentions_ for its 20th anniversary. I certainly recall that movie because I had a crush on Sarah Michelle Gellar at the time, but is the movie so well regarded even in a cult classic way that it deserves to be recollected on its 20th? I don't think so. Gellar looking hot and saying "You can put it anywhere" is like the only attraction of the movie, which is pretty bad for the most part.


----------



## tea111red




----------



## bad baby

/Ugh

On another note I am more interested in the fact that Singapore's NTU has classes on Hallyu.

/epiclifechoices


----------



## IcedOver

Correction on my post above - _Cruel Intentions _is not just returning for one night, but for a whole week in multiplex theaters. What the hell did this movie do to deserve that? If this is being re-released, I'll take a theatrical re-release for some 1999 movies that are actually great (it's the best year for movies I've ever personally experienced). Please re-release classics like _American Beauty_, _The Straight Story_, _Being John Malkovich_, _South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut_, and _Magnolia_.


----------



## ShadowOne

Love, Death, and Robots was really good

Only like 2 er 3 bad episodes i dont care to see again (the hitler one..and the dracula one..and the fish one), but the good ones were really good. some cringy bro dialog in some but the story/art made up for it

Lots of animated weiners too..if you're into that


----------



## exceptionalfool

Keeping up with the kardashians has been on TV since 2007. holy [email protected]#$. :wtf

I'm not gonna pretend like it's not strangely interesting or addicting somehow - I am watching it after all. I can't say why though. :con They must encode subliminal messages in it or something. Maybe it's just a masturbatory indulgence of the terrible cringey fake-ness of it all. :lol yes, that's got to be it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Just watched The 100 season 6 trailer. Can't believe it's already on its 6th season. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## IcedOver

I was looking up some info and opinions on bad movies - so bad they're good and so bad they're bad. I came across one of the greatest movie titles ever . . .

*L.A. AIDS JABBER*

It's from 1994 and is exactly what it sounds like - a guy goes around jabbing people with syringes filled with his AIDS-infected blood. Sounds like an idea in search of a movie, almost Cronenbergian, but I'm sure this very unavailable flick is painful to watch.


----------



## Fever Dream

ShadowOne said:


> Love, Death, and Robots was really good
> 
> Only like 2 er 3 bad episodes i dont care to see again (the hitler one..and the dracula one..and the fish one), but the good ones were really good. some cringy bro dialog in some but the story/art made up for it
> 
> Lots of animated weiners too..if you're into that


Yeah, I'd agree. Although I did like the Dracula one, but I wasn't to fond of the dump episode.


----------



## coeur_brise

I saw Shazam. Nah nah na boo booo. It was pretty cool. I liked it. Pre-screening ticket score! Very family friendly and not totally bland.


----------



## coeur_brise

I do not like Billie Eilish. Not because she's bad but because I don't want to love mainstream yet I do. Wrapped around a teenager's finger. Fucj me. I hate to love her


----------



## 0589471

exceptionalfool said:


> Keeping up with the kardashians has been on TV since 2007. holy [email protected]#$. :wtf
> 
> I'm not gonna pretend like it's not strangely interesting or addicting somehow - I am watching it after all. I can't say why though. :con They must encode subliminal messages in it or something. Maybe it's just a masturbatory indulgence of the terrible cringey fake-ness of it all.  yes, that's got to be it.


I'm inclined to believe the mom sold all their souls in some supernatural contract to obtain lasting fame in their mortal lives. Everyone is brainwashed to believe they're something special because it's part of the deal  Its a conspiracy. lol


----------



## blue2

I have never watched the Kardashians, I must be immune to their devil magic : /


----------



## 0589471

blue2 said:


> I have never watched the Kardashians, I must be immune to their devil magic : /


That's a very good thing. lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

I don't know where they found him but this new Joker guy is insane. He's a whole new different Joker from Heath Leger. The movie look really good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

blue2 said:


> I have never watched the Kardashians, I must be immune to their devil magic : /


One of my sisters used to watch that. :blank

I'm immune to their devil magic, too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Mel C ages well and Emma does sound like a Disney Princess.


----------



## exceptionalfool

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I'm inclined to believe the mom sold all their souls in some supernatural contract to obtain lasting fame in their mortal lives. Everyone is brainwashed to believe they're something special because it's part of the deal  Its a conspiracy. lol


You don't think she secured the family's legacy with her groundbreaking contribution to popular music?


* *












I had not ever seen this. Wow! :serious: :frown2:


----------



## 0589471

exceptionalfool said:


> You don't think she secured the family's legacy with her groundbreaking contribution to popular music?
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had not ever seen this. Wow! :serious: :frown2:


omfg that's hilarious  further proof she is desperate for fame.

There was a rumour going around that she paid journalists and media people to keep talking about them. I wouldn't be surprised if that was real.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's like 5 movies already coming out this year I want to see. I know I won't get to see all of them but hoping I can at least see 3 out of the 5 movies on my to watch list.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

:cry "She was never alone."


----------



## IcedOver

It's funny that two movies about characters named Captain Marvel are in theaters at the same time. In the first, they don't even say the words "Captain Marvel", and in the second, which is of course the original Captain Marvel, the character is now called Shazam. I haven't been to the DC movie, so don't know if they say "Captain Marvel" as part of a joke or whatever (do they?).


----------



## IcedOver

I have a ticket for "The Book of Mormon" next week. I was on the fence about going, but it's at least the second time it's been to my town, so I figured I'd go. I liked "South Park" and all that years ago, but I literally haven't watched an episode since 2004. I just drifted away from it. Has anyone been to "The Book of Mormon", and is it good?


----------



## tea111red

^i see an angry, old man in the old man's chest and abdominal area.


----------



## IcedOver

Went to "The Book of Mormon". It's pretty decent and funny, basically from the same playbook as "South Park". Except for the foul language, it's not really anymore extreme or satirical than an average episode of that show, although I haven't watched it in years. It's more or less the Starvin' Marvin idea expanded. I have some of the songs ping-ponging in my head today ("Hasa Diga Eeebowai!"). Any show where the last line is "I still have maggots in my scrotum" is a winner.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Guess this is gonna be a watching surreal entertainment videos night.


----------



## Harveykinkle

How I Met Your Mother was a cute show for the couple seasons I watched it. More appealing to me than most sitcoms but sitcoms in general aren't really my brew.


----------



## CNikki

WillYouStopDave said:


>


I've been binge watching Jenna Marble's dog videos lately and this kind of makes me feel less alone on it. :lol Was never a fan but I have respect for the fact that she gives so much love for her dogs and just recently adopted a rescue. Not many Youtubers seem to be as genuine.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

CNikki said:


> I've been binge watching Jenna Marble's dog videos lately and this kind of makes me feel less alone on it. :lol Was never a fan but I have respect for the fact that she gives so much love for her dogs and just recently adopted a rescue. Not many Youtubers seem to be as genuine.


 Yeah. I just watched that one the other day too. You will become a fan if you keep watching her dog videos. That's what happened to me. She lured me in with her dogs and now I'm subscribed. :lol

(Plus her sense of humor is really strange and that usually brings me back to watch more)


----------



## tea111red




----------



## SamanthaStrange

:boogie :lol


----------



## bad baby

Can't just be me but I have srs trouble telling the membrs of Red Velvet apart:










I'm not entirely convinced that they didn't just photoshop five pics of the same person into one shot. Maybe the fourth from the left looks a bit different, but it's possible she just wiped off a bit of makeup.

On an unrelated note I was reading that some guy who met Emma Stone said she smells like cat piss. sShocking, she looks like a freakin' body sprayer at minimum.


----------



## Overdrive

"i felt violated"

Dumb princess thought Aphex Twin was her conventional Diplo or Steve Aoki.... :haha


----------



## tea111red




----------



## bad baby

Frank Carter & The Rattlesnakes have a new album out. Semi-curious what it sounds like, although I've always secretly wished he would go back to making angry punk music again.

(Not to mention calling yourself "[Your Name] & [Band Name]" seems like such a dick move imho. Just include yourself as part of the band geeez.)

Ah well. This song is the baws and I want to dedicate it to someone so bad:


----------



## SamanthaStrange

New season of Curb Your Enthusiasm coming in 2020. Gives me something to look forward to, lol.


----------



## Karsten

tea111red said:


>


This screams late 90s/2000s.


----------



## tea111red

Karsten said:


> This screams late 90s/2000s.


It is from around then, lol. The pics are from the movie Can't Hardly Wait ( 1998 ).


----------



## Kevin001

Might see the avengers movie monday


----------



## IcedOver

Want some nightmare fuel? A person took a photo of a shark that replicates the poster of _Jaws_ (albeit not with an unlucky swimmer above). It's amazing.


----------



## Sabk

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I just watched that one the other day too. You will become a fan if you keep watching her dog videos. That's what happened to me. She lured me in with her dogs and now I'm subscribed.
> 
> (Plus her sense of humor is really strange and that usually brings me back to watch more)


I second that. I re-subscribed to her after watching her latest Bunny update. 
I find this "32 year old laaaadyyyy" hilarious.

Sent from my SM-A605F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Hope this avengers movie is good going to see it around noon.


----------



## Kevin001

Captain Marvel was by far the best avenger.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

IcedOver said:


> Want some nightmare fuel? A person took a photo of a shark that replicates the poster of _Jaws_ (albeit not with an unlucky swimmer above). It's amazing.


:afr :eek

That's a pretty amazing photo though.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I must be bored on Youtube. Now I'm watching cartoons. I usually watch a Youtuber talk about a particular thing. That and every now and then I listen to music. Rarely do I watch an actual tv show or movie on Youtube.


A few days ago I watched Popeye The Sailor Man. I really enjoyed that. Then today I had watched a short clip of Tom and Jerry. It was so funny. I miss laughing. I watched one of my childhood favorite kid's show: Little Bear. It was a movie. I'm not going to lie but that movie was good. It was very pleasant and relaxing to watch. I honestly enjoyed it. I tried to watch The Ugly Duckling movie but I felt bad for the duck. They were calling him ugly. It also had hidden racism because the duck was dark. I guess when it turned into a swan, a white bird it is now beautiful. I clicked off from the movie story. I saw right through that story. I also watched the cartoon show Casper and Friends. The Farmer trying to chop the turkey's head off for Thanksgiving was funny. He had the turkey in a cooking bowl seasoning him up with some salt and pepper. I was cracking up. Then he closed the bowl with a lid and shoved it in the oven. Then the cartoon became violent. LOL. The Farmer set the oven on fire and added some wood. He literally killed the turkey. Then the Farmer took the bowl out. As he was ready to open the lid the ghost of the turkey greeted him as it was about to eat alongside with the Farmer. The Farmer went nuts and ran out the house. The Turkey pulled off the ghost costume, joked about pulling this tick on the Farmer every year, then it chow down on some corn on a cob. Old cartoon violence just crack me up. Cartoons make me happy.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

So many prominent songs are about people considering or doing terrible things lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Harveykinkle

Wtf I love Brie now


----------



## Fun Spirit

He's back. It is back. LOL.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was so distracted Tuesday that I forgot about The 100. Thought I had my alarm set but guess I didn't. Hopefully I'll be able to watch the last episode somewhere.


----------



## tea111red

The latest Black Keys song makes me think of the Home Depot music.


----------



## IcedOver

So Robert Pattinson is Batman. I don't get a comics Batman vibe from him at all, but he could be okay. I've actually not been exposed to him too much. I think the only movie I've viewed in which he starred was David Cronenberg's transcription of the horrible novel _Cosmopolis_. Unfortunately that might be the worst movie I've been to in a theater, and I thought he was terrible and terribly miscast in it. However, I'll give him a pass because it was such a poorly thought out and unnecessary movie where he was forced to recite dialogue almost verbatim from a dreadful modern lit novel, dialogue that was meant to be read, not said aloud.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Harveykinkle

Probably the new show I'm most excited about of the ones that have been recently revealed.


----------



## bad baby

Few things in this world better than '90s Mariah Carey. I hope that woman lives forever.


----------



## 3stacks

bad baby said:


> Few things in this world better than '90s Mariah Carey. I hope that woman lives forever.


I was only just listening to this too. 




 nice user title btw


----------



## bad baby

Every one of her videos from that era was just sex appeal overflow. And her live performances... I got involuntary chills after that last set of high notes:


----------



## coeur_brise

everyone says Greta Van Fleet sounds so much like Led Zeppelin. His vocals are extremely similar but sorry, man.needs more hobbit and uh,hobbits. Sexual blues innuendo too. If he's not singing about someone squeezing his lemon..I dunwannahearit.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm so getting Netflix soon mainly for Black Mirror.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to give the new Nancy Drew series a try but I've a feeling it's just going to be like that crappy show Riverdale. It would be a really good show if it was similar to the books. :/


----------



## A Summer In Texas

I wonder if this new take on Jacob's Ladder will be good. I'm leaning toward no.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm getting recommended a lot of songs that came out on the 16th and 17th of May today for some reason. I like this one a lot haha.


I actually kind of forgot about this (the album,) and Serj (Tankian) is on this track (also wtf is this track I love that this collab happened though. He does all kinds of stuff though I guess like):






This is amazing:






This was the track used in the album trailer, pretty good:






The counting in the beginning of this reminds me of some witch house stuff:






^ The chorus is a lot like the chorus of Casio the 'I told you not to mess with me' part is a really nice touch.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol Gerard Way:






They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"
They're like, "what the **** is he on?"

Oh my god.















Really fits in with everything.

Now my second favourite cover. First is this (though more of a mashup parody than a cover)


----------



## harrison

There was this girl yesterday that got on my tram and went through everyone asking them all exactly the same thing. She'd do her little story and then say could she have a few dollars. It was sort of sweet. When she got to me I smiled at her and just told her I don't carry any cash (whcih I don't) and her whole face lit up. She said I had a lovely smile and I looked a bit Italian, then she sat down opposite me to have a chat. It was pretty embarassing but I held it together okay. 

Then today another guy did much the same thing on the train - but this time he had a message written out on a big piece of cardboard. He looked all beat up and terrible but he was very polite and sweet. Poor little mites, I wish I'd had a few bucks to give them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

At this point I'm just posting all the tracks (this is one of the best song titles):


----------



## tea111red

lol


----------



## Fun Spirit

As I am listening to Petey Pablo"Vibrate" ft. Rasheeda song on some headphones.........


Rasheeda: "Yeeeeah"

Me: *Music crank up on blast*
*Head banging*
"Yeeeeah this my Jam."


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't know if it's just me or what but this year has been a really good year for music.


----------



## Shadowweaver

harrison said:


> There was this girl yesterday that got on my tram and went through everyone asking them all exactly the same thing. She'd do her little story and then say could she have a few dollars. It was sort of sweet. When she got to me I smiled at her and just told her I don't carry any cash (whcih I don't) and her whole face lit up. She said I had a lovely smile and I looked a bit Italian, then she sat down opposite me to have a chat. It was pretty embarassing but I held it together okay.
> 
> Then today another guy did much the same thing on the train - but this time he had a message written out on a big piece of cardboard. He looked all beat up and terrible but he was very polite and sweet. Poor little mites, I wish I'd had a few bucks to give them.


Yeah, "I don't carry cash" is a pretty uncomfortable phrase to say.  We really need some sort of a system that would allow us to withdraw cash directly from our cards without using ATMs. Is portable ATM a thing?


----------



## harrison

Shadowweaver said:


> Yeah, "I don't carry cash" is a pretty uncomfortable phrase to say.  We really need some sort of a system that would allow us to withdraw cash directly from our cards without using ATMs. *Is portable ATM a thing?*


There is actually - although I don't know exactly how it works. A friend of mine has this little gadget that just plugs into the ear-plug jack of his mobile that allows him to swipe people's ATM cards when they want to buy books from him at the book market.

Would be a bit weird for people to just carry one around though so people can swipe their cards and give them money, don't think many people would go for that.

I sometimes ask people in shops if anyone still uses cash - and its becoming far less common now. I never even carry coins anymore - I just tap my card for everything.


----------



## Shadowweaver

harrison said:


> There is actually - although I don't know exactly how it works. A friend of mine has this little gadget that just plugs into the ear-plug jack of his mobile that allows him to swipe people's ATM cards when they want to buy books from him at the book market.
> 
> Would be a bit weird for people to just carry one around though so people can swipe their cards and give them money, don't think many people would go for that.
> 
> I sometimes ask people in shops if anyone still uses cash - and its becoming far less common now. I never even carry coins anymore - I just tap my card for everything.


Same here; with the exception of several cases when friends paid for me and I needed to give them cash back later, I haven't held cash in my hands since 2014.

At the same time, the number of cards has been growing rapidly. It's getting hard to keep track of everything.

We really need cryptocurrencies to take off. Say, everyone would have one card for all banks, and people could transfer money to each other by just swiping one card against another, and cash wouldn't even be used!


----------



## harrison

Shadowweaver said:


> Same here; with the exception of several cases when friends paid for me and I needed to give them cash back later, I haven't held cash in my hands since 2014.
> 
> At the same time, the number of cards has been growing rapidly. It's getting hard to keep track of everything.
> 
> We really need cryptocurrencies to take off. Say, everyone would have one card for all banks, and people could transfer money to each other by just swiping one card against another, and cash wouldn't even be used!


I just use the one card - I have a few different accounts but transfer money around on my phone so I only have to tap the one. Come to think of it I don't think we even really need the cards much anymore either - can just tap your phone on a lot of things now but I haven't set mine up for that yet.

Don't think anyone will be using cash much soon, just not necessary anymore really. I always get rid of any if I get it now as it just annoys me carrying it around.


----------



## bad baby

Best of Dusty in circa 4minutes:






I always wondered how she had that kind of vocal tone (that signature raspy whisper in her ballads). It doesn't sound natural(?). But maybe it is. Think I read somewhere - or imagined I read somewhere lol - that Julie London got her bluesy voice from smoking too much. Aye the good ol' days. London had excellent technique/execution, but imo her natural tone was nowhere near the greats - Ella, Holiday, Dusty, Petula, Shirley, etc. Iirc I used to have a record with some jazz covers by Petula C. - not sure if that's unexpected exactly, since she's more known for her poppy upbeat numbers, but they were surprisingly good in a different way.

Speaking of unique vocal tones, I just remembered this girl. Something about her voice is just sooo satisfying. Listening to her is like scratching an itch or something. #commentsthatmakesensetonoone

..Ok best control myself else I'll be down this 50s/60s rabbit hole all night long :bah


----------



## Fun Spirit

I'm starting to view remakes and reboots differently. It is not always going to be the same. A storyline or character may have similarities to the original but there will be something different, something new. Truthfully I didn't like the new Star Wars movie. It is not like the original. Even with the new Aladdin movie. Some remake and reboot are good while some are bad. I rather be open minded to the new changes. In fact I'm pretty open-minded to movies unless it is just not my kind of movie. Like 50 Shades of Grey or The Wolf of Wallstreet. I just don't see the need to be quick to judge a movie or tv show because it is not like the original or the first X-amount of sequals. What do you expect? New writers mean new storyline and creativity. Something if not all is going to be different.


----------



## bad baby

Continuing on last nite's train of thought.. I've wondered why Back to Black made the splash that it did when it was released. The tunes are catchy enough I guess. But lyrically it's uninteresting (largely about W's dysfunctional relationship with ex-husband) and the music smacks of Mark R's mediocre production. Doesn't really hold up to repeated listens. The fact that the new wave of similar artists riding on BtB's coattails - e.g., Adele - straying further and further from their original style in order to stay relevant kinda shows the genre's lack of depth in general. The whole retro/glam thing was fresh for two seconds, then it got stale.

(Actually quite enjoy her debut, Frank, though - wittier lyrics, better vocals, more unique sound overall. Kind of a waste that she didn't continue in that direction.)

...suddenly remembered this:






#lmao


----------



## kesker

bad baby said:


> Best of Dusty in circa 4minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wondered how she had that kind of vocal tone (that signature raspy whisper in her ballads). It doesn't sound natural(?). But maybe it is. Think I read somewhere - or imagined I read somewhere lol - that Julie London got her bluesy voice from smoking too much. Aye the good ol' days. London had excellent technique/execution, but imo her natural tone was nowhere near the greats - Ella, Holiday, Dusty, Petula, Shirley, etc. Iirc I used to have a record with some jazz covers by Petula C. - not sure if that's unexpected exactly, since she's more known for her poppy upbeat numbers, but they were surprisingly good in a different way.
> 
> Speaking of unique vocal tones, I just remembered this girl. Something about her voice is just sooo satisfying. Listening to her is like scratching an itch or something. #commentsthatmakesensetonoone
> 
> ..Ok best control myself else I'll be down this 50s/60s rabbit hole all night long :bah


Some killer vocalists you have going on there. I recently discovered Kovacs. She's got kind of a Shirley Bassey vibe.......


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Watching a YouTuber opening an old can with an ox tongue in it was the highlight of my night. So gross. :blank


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Watching a YouTuber opening an old can with an ox tongue in it was the highlight of my night. So gross. :blank


 Was it a whole ox tongue or just part of one? I saw a cow tongue one time at the store and it was as big as you'd think a cow tongue would be. I wouldn't think that would fit in a normal sized can. Maybe some kind of ginormous can or something.

You need to PM me this link so I can watch this.


----------



## blue2

@WillYouStopDave ..I once had a part time job in a butchers shop, I didn't last long at it, but one of my duties was fishing 8 cow tongues out of a barrel of ice water stored in the walk in freezer for display on the counter, talk about freaky fishing, a barrel full of tongues.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Was it a whole ox tongue or just part of one? I saw a cow tongue one time at the store and it was as big as you'd think a cow tongue would be. I wouldn't think that would fit in a normal sized can. Maybe some kind of ginormous can or something.
> 
> You need to PM me this link so I can watch this.


It was the whole tongue I think. Haha. Oh, wow. I could imagine it would be. :O I don't think I'd want to try a cow or ox tongue let alone a 50 year one. I think in the video he said 40 years.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It was the whole tongue I think. Haha. Oh, wow. I could imagine it would be. :O I don't think I'd want to try a cow or ox tongue let alone a 50 year one. I think in the video he said 40 years.


 I got one for you. I actually posted it before but I'll have to find it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I got one for you. I actually posted it before but I'll have to find it.


Choosing between a 50 year old ox tongue or a relatively recent expired rotten egg is a tough decision. :no


----------



## Fun Spirit

Man for a split second I thought I was having a Deja vu while watching my favorite video game "Jet Set Radio Future" 5 hour gameplay on Youtube but I wasn't. I played this game many of times from the beginning to the end. My dumb self forgot. {It been about 2 years. My Xbox went out} I was like "This area seem familiar. I been here before." NO-DUH.
:rofl :rofl It was weird because I am about a hour and 30 so minutes into the video. It was at a particular scene that made me feel the Deja vu moment. The other scenes in the game didn't have that affect on me despite playing it many of times in the game. Just weird. {I'm weird. lol}


----------



## roxslide

I'm dead. I know he's just regurgitated spock vibes but I love brainy from supergirl so muuuch. The fact that the actor is also half asian and his character's love interest is trans is just icing on the proverbial cake.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I know Bowie more from his acting than his music but he seemed to have led an interesting life. Would really like to see a fantasy musical about him similar to Rocketman.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Some of these are not too funny but some of the ones where people don't get hurt are hilarious.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I dig the NIN reference on Miley Cyrus's new song On a Roll. It's a catchy song, too. I have mixed opinions about her EP, though. There's like 2 songs I don't like off of it. Don't care for the drug lyrics but IDK why a lot of songs that sing about drugs are such bangers. I can't stand drugs but a lot of them I've heard sound good. There's one song she has that's just horrible and I couldn't listen the whole way through. Cattitude or whatever. Lol

I like Party Up the Street, The Most, D.R.E.A.M, and Unholy. Mother's Daughter isn't bad but has kind of a generic beat. I think Party Up the Street and The Most are the best ones. Wish she could sing more on Party Up the Street, though. I'll take On a Roll and my other two fave songs over the rest, though even though On a Roll isn't on the EP. Just don't care for the whole drugs thing at all. I guess now that I've reviewed her EP, it isn't bad as a whole. Just that one song and mainly the lyrics in a couple of her songs. If I like the beat and voice, I'll listen to it and tune out the lyrics. Hope she comes out with a really good album.


----------



## Fever Dream

WTF, DC/WB already cancelled the new Swamp Thing TV series. They only released one episode, and it honestly wasn't bad.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Fever Dream said:


> WTF, DC/WB already cancelled the new Swamp Thing TV series. They only released one episode, and it honestly wasn't bad.


What? I didn't know. They did all of that and cancelled it? They wasted their money doing that. 
________________

Now this right here is a Sonic Movie.





I only into an hour. It bring back memories. It is even better when you haven't watched the game before in so long. It been years since I was little. The first Adventure level was awesome. It was all beachy feeling. The sky and clouds, the water, the whale. Oh how it was awesome. You gotta love Sonic. Except for that hideous looking wannabe Sonic they jack'd up. I have no kind words for that thing. Seriously. Oh and then Ruin Adventure Level. You gotts love the background music. Unfortuantly when I was little I only got up to the second adventure. It was a demo play. I never saw the third adventure. Strangely I remember the Casino. Overall it is like watching a movie. I'm enjoying this game play.

What is making me have a "OH COM'ON" moments is when Sonic and Tails manage to find a Chaos gem but then here come Eggman to snatch it away. I'm sorry but they are so stuuuupid:rofl I swear Tails had handed Eggman that gem. It was TOO easy. Tails had his arms all stretch out carelessly when Eggman went YOINK! And I thought I was slow, naive and gullible. They Sonic gang got me beat. Players did all that work of obtaining the Chaos gem only for Sonic and his friends {I'm blaming Tails} to carelessly get it snatch by Eggman in the end. It is too funny.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Miley Cyrus reworking NIN songs? 

I can't.


----------



## kesker

SamanthaStrange said:


> Miley Cyrus reworking NIN songs?
> 
> I can't.


I just looked that up. She's not going to ruin Black Mirror for me in the process, is she? :bash :no


----------



## SamanthaStrange

kesker said:


> I just looked that up. She's not going to ruin Black Mirror for me in the process, is she? :bash :no


:serious: Idk. I still haven't gotten around to watching that show.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

I forgot how ****ing annoying it is to browse Netflix. I hate how it just autoplays previews every time you look at anything!


----------



## Maslow

SamanthaStrange said:


> I forgot how ****ing annoying it is to browse Netflix. I hate how it just autoplays previews every time you look at anything!


That is annoying. And there's no way to shut it off. There's also no way to complain to Netflix. They just don't care.

I usually turn the audio way down when I'm browsing titles or mute it altogether.


----------



## Fever Dream

SamanthaStrange said:


> I forgot how ****ing annoying it is to browse Netflix. I hate how it just autoplays previews every time you look at anything!


Yeah, I'm not a fan of that either. I suppose Netflix has to advertise their original series somehow. :/


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the new Mountain Goats album. And the cool album artwork to it is a nice added bonus.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

SamanthaStrange said:


> Miley Cyrus reworking NIN songs?
> 
> I can't.


Even though I like the song I must admit, I'm still questioning whether we live in another universe for her to be referencing NIN. :blush

I'll still take NIN over Miley Cyrus any day, though.


----------



## sanpellegrino




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's weird seeing YouTube videos that say 13 years ago now. I came across one on my suggestions like a week ago. Can't remember if it was anything interesting or not. It was weird seeing 13 years ago like it's that much weirder than 12 years ago. Still, that's such a long time for YouTube videos.


----------



## blue2

Imagine in 30 years time there will be 40 year old youtube videos :yes


----------



## love is like a dream

Liberian girl
You came and you changed my world
A love so brand new
Liberian girl
You came and you changed me girl
A feeling so true

Liberian girl
You know that you came and you changed my world,
Just like in the movies,
With two lovers in a scene
And she says,
"Do you love me?"
And he says, "So endlessly.",
I love you, Liberian girl.

(Naku penda pia
Naku taka pia
Mpenziwe)

Liberian girl
More precious than any pearl
Your love so complete
Liberian girl
You kiss me then, ooh, the world
You do this to me

Liberian girl
You know that you came and you changed my world,
Just like in the movies,
With two lovers in a scene
And she says,
"Do you love me?"
And he says, "So endlessly.",
I love you, Liberian girl.

(Naku penda pia
Naku taka pia
Mpenziwe)

Liberian girl
You know that you came and you changed my world,
I wait for the day,
When you have to say
"I do,"
And I'll smile and say it too,
And forever we'll be true
I love you, Liberian girl,
All the time

(girl)
I love you Liberian girl,
All the time
(girl)
I love you Liberian girl,
All the time
(girl)
I love you Liberian girl,
All the time
(girl)
I love you
I love you baby
(girl)
I want you
I love you baby
(girl)
Ooh! I love you baby, I want
You baby, ooh!
(girl)


----------



## sanpellegrino

I'm going to watch girls next door. I haven't seen that show in years. RIP Hugh Hefner.


----------



## love is like a dream

when you stop wanting them, they start wanting you..


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

wow i liked this music.






her hair here reminds me of the most beautiful creature God has ever created.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## sanpellegrino

Coincidence said:


>


:lol


----------



## love is like a dream

sanpellegrino said:


> :lol


xD :grin2:


----------



## love is like a dream

umm.. she seemed so cool back then..


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## roxslide

going to start watching Killing Eve....

I don't know why but Sandra Oh makes me uncomfortable because I always think about my mom when I see her lol. 

My mom complained a really long time ago that asian, specifically korean visibility in American media is messed up and their view of koreans is totally out of line with how koreans see themselves and it really annoys her. Obviously hollywood has a long history of villainizing Asian people or any race besides white really (but this spiel is about asian/koreans). She called out Sandra Oh and Margaret Cho specifically (though I personally love Margaret Cho and completely disagree with my mom on her). She said that these women would never have a career in Korea but they did well in a time where asian visibility in America was pretty bad (early 00s) because they were in line with how Americans see asian women.... plain with very stereotypical asian features.

I think things are changing though. Anyway completely unrelated to Killing Eve. Nevermind. I'm in a weird mood today.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

blue2 said:


> Imagine in 30 years time there will be 40 year old youtube videos :yes


That will be so weird. 13 years already looks weird when you see it. Haha.

"Uploaded 40 years ago" :O


----------



## love is like a dream

Bite me, bite me, that excite me
He said it's my ***** (Yup, it might be)
If you eatin' it, do it precisely
'Cause I'm a millionaire, this ***** pricey


----------



## IcedOver

I was just at a library and a family was looking around. Someone pointed out the DVD section. A kid who was maybe 6-8 asked "What are DVDs?" The dad replied "Movies." The kid asked "Like, old?" What a sadness, this generation growing up on absolute on demand, must-have-it-immediately internet movies.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Guitar solos that want to happen before they do.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I think I'm one of the few people that doesn't like that song Old Town Road. Lol


----------



## love is like a dream

i love this short video so so much


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## Barakiel

I'm surprised by how many people defend the Sam Raimi spider-man trilogy.


----------



## Suchness

Barakiel said:


> I'm surprised by how many people defend the Sam Raimi spider-man trilogy.


Haha, I love those movies, I like how they're directed, the tone, cinematography, composition, imaging.


----------



## Suchness

sanpellegrino said:


> Wake me up inside


Wake up.


----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## love is like a dream

the americans = very nasty with the steroids use. the amount of fake athletes there due to PED thing. crazy. but who cares, still entertaining to watch..


----------



## truant

Finally got to see Thor: The Dark World tonight. Was sad to see the cruel Asgardians slaughtering my people.


----------



## love is like a dream




----------



## love is like a dream

Aladdin sings for @Persephone The Dread


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Coincidence

Nice voice, but this is still my favourite Persephone song:






best part is 2:10 onwards (and the end and the opening, so most of the song.)


----------



## love is like a dream

Persephone, it says: The uploader has not made this video available in your country.

is this the same music? i love this.

pause @ 4:06 she looks like your husband, that creepy manson guy)


----------



## love is like a dream

umm..


----------



## love is like a dream

i don't know if this is dumb, but why can't i stop laughing?  this is very funny xD


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I forgot about this YouTuber. I used to watch her videos in 2012/2013~






She used to say Stay Awesome Gotham at the end of every video which is the best video ending hah, but I guess she doesn't do that now for demonetisation reasons?

Also just went through her videos and found this one lol:






I feel like only a couple of people made 360 videos when that came out and then basically abandoned it. Probably because it doesn't work on many devices.

Like this trailer because it uses an MSI track (MSI makes everything awesome, but also her outfit is cool and Mike Diva's stuff. He worked on some stuff for MSI too actually. And another project by the lead singer of MSI):






And she makes music now too? Pretty good.






But also that MSI song is great from the other trailer (all entertainment posts lead back to MSI):


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Decided to go back to playing storygame apps again. This one I'm playing is kind of cheesy but the design of it is pretty cool and it's a horror themed story. And it's fun aside from the fact it's cheesy as hell. -__-


----------



## bad baby

Lol. finally they found a worse actor than Hayden Christensen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol I just remembered this film again, this part freaked me out as a child although my memory of it all is a bit wrong:






Someone in the comments of this video said they watched it at the theatre and tons of people had to leave because their kids were crying lol:








> I saw this in theaters when it was released in 1985. When the headless girls began to scream and Mombi chases Dorothy, people we're getting up and leaving, especially the ones who had little kids with them who started crying. It was a total flop, because it was considered too dark and wasn't like the 1939 film people expected. Sadly, after that people just forgot about it. I think it was a good film, just ahead of it's time that's all. Still better than Oz the Great and Powerful!


This bit was also better in my memory (though tbf this is also super low resolution crappy quality.)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WTF. This animated version of Trailer Park Boys is hilarious.


----------



## Fever Dream

I have to say, A Silent Voice (AKA Koe no Katachi) was a bit of a heart wrenching punch to the gut.


----------



## IcedOver

Barakiel said:


> I'm surprised by how many people defend the Sam Raimi spider-man trilogy.


Why? Those are good movies, definitely the best Spider-Man movies. The first one I consider definitely one of the best, possibly the best, superhero movie. I will say that I haven't felt a desire to rewatch them much in the last decade because my liking for them sort of belongs to that time many years ago.


----------



## IcedOver

Any David Lynch fans? I was just thinking that he might be the biggest "renaissance man" or multi-hyphenate of anyone of stature in entertainment that comes to mind. A couple of these things he only did once or a few times, or years ago, but it's pretty impressive. Tell me if anyone can top this list.

Director (movies, TV episodes, short films, music videos, commercials, concert stagings)
Screenwriter
Producer/executive producer/show creator
Actor
Editor
Sound design/sound editing
Painter/sculptor
Photographer
Musician (instrumentalist and singer with several albums)
Songwriter/lyricist
Music producer
Comic strip writer/artist
Book author
Set construction on a couple projects
Special effects on a couple projects
Cinematographer
Fronts the David Lynch Foundation dedicated to transcendental meditation and world peace.
Has a line of t-shirts with his paintings/drawings.
Has his own brand of coffee.


----------



## ShadowOne

jeff goldblum is hollywood-weird in the best way possible


----------



## ShadowOne

i want to buy king of the monsters asap...but not for 25 bucks

what happened to the days when movies were cheaper the first week of release. was like the only thing that rewarded the fans that wanted it on release date. unlike games that charge those people more and the casual fans benefit from waiting


----------



## a

'Would I Lie To You' , possibly one of the funniest panel shows that's ever been on TV.


----------



## ShadowOne

dave chappelle is fricken brilliant


any of that backlash from online/the news from his special just proves how ironic people behave


----------



## Fun Spirit

@Suchness

King of the Hill is too funny:rofl :rofl






*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## ShadowOne

im really excited for kong vs godzilla


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sounds a bit like Imogen Heap






Also lol the top comment is from Dorian Electra.


----------



## White Shirt Guy

IveGotToast said:


> Pretty disappointing year for films. Mad Max was fun and Ex Machina was interesting. That's it really.


I love Mad Max. The costumes, car designs, and action were great.


----------



## ShadowOne

dark knight rises was 7 years ago? what the hell...


----------



## coeur_brise

ShadowOne said:


> dark knight rises was 7 years ago? what the hell...


As iconic as that movie is, I still haven't seen it. Oh and someone told me Heath Ledger's joker was based on Tom Waits. god, what talented men.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I feel bad for Caesar on 90 Day Fiance. He put so much of his heart and money into a relationship, or maybe the idea of one since it doesn't seem the woman was ever serious about him, that to disregard the whole thing was very difficult. It seems like a good example of the sunk cost fallacy. The more you invest, the harder it is to just call it quits. Sometimes I feel like I can be very clearheaded and objective but when you bring the heart into it that falls apart quickly which is one of the reasons I don't mind being single most of the time.


----------



## 0589471

Harveykinkle said:


> I feel bad for Caesar on 90 Day Fiance. He put so much of his heart and money into a relationship, or maybe the idea of one since it doesn't seem the woman was ever serious about him, that to disregard the whole thing was very difficult. It seems like a good example of the sunk cost fallacy. The more you invest, the harder it is to just call it quits. Sometimes I feel like I can be very clearheaded and objective but when you bring the heart into it that falls apart quickly which is one of the reasons I don't mind being single most of the time.


Maria is one of the coldest, ugliest human beings. She kept putting her stuff on him and blaming him and making him feel bad about himself with a smile on her face.

I was glad everyone called her out and said "No, YOU make yourself look bad" and when Avery said that all Caesar has ever done was defend Maria and even still was. She can't accept she's a user and puts it all on him, all the bad stuff she does, she refuses to claim it. It'll come back to her.

I cannot stand manipulators like her, who just smile and laugh and turn things around and make people feel bad about themselves. She was just using him for the money and didn't care about anything else. It made me nauseous.


----------



## Harveykinkle

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Maria is one of the coldest, ugliest human beings. She kept putting her stuff on him and blaming him and making him feel bad about himself with a smile on her face.
> 
> I was glad everyone called her out and said "No, YOU make yourself look bad" and when Avery said that all Caesar has ever done was defend Maria and even still was. She can't accept she's a user and puts it all on him, all the bad stuff she does, she refuses to claim it. It'll come back to her.
> 
> I cannot stand manipulators like her, who just smile and laugh and turn things around and make people feel bad about themselves. She was just using him for the money and didn't care about anything else. It made me nauseous.


If he never went on the show he'd probably have kept getting manipulated and guilt tripped into sending her money. Like you said, she put everything on him. She deluded him into thinking it was somehow his fault and that he needed to make it up to her with more cash. The show for him was like an intervention, or better yet, an exorcism. I'm not saying she's literally a demon but she's heartless enough to be one. He needed help to see the ugly behind the pretty mask.


----------



## 0589471

Harveykinkle said:


> If he never went on the show he'd probably have kept getting manipulated and guilt tripped into sending her money. Like you said, she put everything on him. She deluded him into thinking it was somehow his fault and that he needed to make it up to her with more cash. The show for him was like an intervention, or better yet, an exorcism. I'm not saying she's literally a demon but she's heartless enough to be one. He needed help to see the ugly behind the pretty mask.


Yes! Exactly. Hopefully he was able to recognize that it's time to move on.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne

Interstellar is a really emotional movie. for some reason my latest watch of it hit me harder than before


----------



## Kamikaze

This aesthetic. So dope :heart


----------



## Ckg2011

I'm Johnny Knoxville Welcome To Jack*****.


----------



## blue2

You wish :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Star Wars Spoiler alert

EDIT - NOT a spoiler for the newest one. I meant the last two.


* *




OK. So I just watched (most of) TFA and TLJ and was a bit agitated with the Han Solo kill off. Seemed pretty stupid to have KR kill him just to make a point. This is just my initial reaction (I had to stop watching before the end because other people were messing up my internet speed and constant buffering). Since Carrie Fisher died anyway, it would have made more sense to keep Han Solo. I don't know. It seemed pretty hollow and not at all what they might have been going for. And what the hell was Chewie doing while Rey was up on the mountain? :lol I won't be seeing the new one until it's on DVD or something so don't spoil that one


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Star Wars Spoiler alert
> 
> EDIT - NOT a spoiler for the newest one. I meant the last two.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. So I just watched (most of) TFA and TLJ and was a bit agitated with the Han Solo kill off. Seemed pretty stupid to have KR kill him just to make a point. This is just my initial reaction (I had to stop watching before the end because other people were messing up my internet speed and constant buffering). Since Carrie Fisher died anyway, it would have made more sense to keep Han Solo. I don't know. It seemed pretty hollow and not at all what they might have been going for. And what the hell was Chewie doing while Rey was up on the mountain? :lol I won't be seeing the new one until it's on DVD or something so don't spoil that one


I havent seen any Star Wars movies yet. I plan on watching the original one but heard the newer ones are not good at all.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I havent seen any Star Wars movies yet. I plan on watching the original one but heard the newer ones are not good at all.


 Actually, they're not THAT bad. Or at least they're not as bad as I expected them to be. I never watched them until just the past few days I got a weird itch to watch something Star Wars. I think (unfortunately) the originals were kind of deified to the point to where even George Lucas couldn't live up to what people expected from him. So he gave up and let Disney have a go.

I think if you don't compare them to the originals the newer ones are better than expected. I think people want to hate anything that isn't entirely original and certainly they want to hate anything that isn't what they want. I just wanted to be entertained and wanted to see what they had done.


----------



## James10145

what are we why are we here

strange place floating in darkness


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Actually, they're not THAT bad. Or at least they're not as bad as I expected them to be. I never watched them until just the past few days I got a weird itch to watch something Star Wars. I think (unfortunately) the originals were kind of deified to the point to where even George Lucas couldn't live up to what people expected from him. So he gave up and let Disney have a go.
> 
> I think if you don't compare them to the originals the newer ones are better than expected. I think people want to hate anything that isn't entirely original and certainly they want to hate anything that isn't what they want. I just wanted to be entertained and wanted to see what they had done.


That is true. I've seen a lot of movies people say are bad but I end up liking them. :lol I just take what I get offered out there when it comes to movies. If I dont like them I just move on to another one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I have this problem with movies and TV shows. With movies, the problem is that I cannot get into movies that are older than a certain age. Like I would say (generally) the cutoff is 1965. Almost anything that was made before that general timeframe seems too unrealistic and the acting (usually) seems overdone. I feel like I have missed out of a lot of pop culture due to this. Like I think there are probably old movies almost everyone has seen and I haven't. So most people have certain thoughts and ideas and philosophies integrated into their thought process that I don't.

This really gets bad when it comes to TV though because I have never been a fan of serials where if you don't watch every episode you'll be completely lost. I have mainly been interested in episodic TV where you can sort of zone out or not watch even an entire season and just pick it back up anytime or anywhere. I kind of get the feeling that a lot of the TV series that are being made now are getting away from that.

Also I have pretty narrow taste in music and I just have never really been able to go much beyond stuff I have been listening to forever. And also, it's tedious to "explore" new music because I have no idea what I'm gonna like until I hear it. If I hate it instantly, I will never get into it. If I love it instantly, it could be the biggest pile of crap ever and it doesn't matter because it's something I can listen to.

The biggest problem is I instantly hated most of what everyone else seems to love. Generally hate the Beatles, Led Zeppelin. I just got lucky with Pink Floyd that I listened to the stuff they made after Syd Barrett. No offense to anyone who likes his stuff but I can't stand it (for the most part). But yeah. I just lucked out that I liked the first Pink Floyd CD I listened to and gradually branched out from there.

But pretty much my eyes just glaze over when people start talking about just about anything else "culturally relevant". Never wanted it to be that way but it just is.


----------



## Harveykinkle

There is gonna be a Hunger Games prequel book and most likely a movie will follow. I don't read a lot of novels but I did read the original trilogy. One of my friends at the time had suggested it. I think we watched Battle Royale together and the plot was similar. Anyways, I might end up reading the new book.


----------



## ShadowOne

jesus. for just a horror movie, the dialogue between the daughter and the mom are brutal (in a good way). the horror part isn't too bad either

pretty decent


----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## love is like a dream

..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I have this problem with movies and TV shows. With movies, the problem is that I cannot get into movies that are older than a certain age. Like I would say (generally) the cutoff is 1965. Almost anything that was made before that general timeframe seems too unrealistic and the acting (usually) seems overdone. I feel like I have missed out of a lot of pop culture due to this. Like I think there are probably old movies almost everyone has seen and I haven't. So most people have certain thoughts and ideas and philosophies integrated into their thought process that I don't.
> 
> This really gets bad when it comes to TV though because I have never been a fan of serials where if you don't watch every episode you'll be completely lost. I have mainly been interested in episodic TV where you can sort of zone out or not watch even an entire season and just pick it back up anytime or anywhere. I kind of get the feeling that a lot of the TV series that are being made now are getting away from that.
> 
> Also I have pretty narrow taste in music and I just have never really been able to go much beyond stuff I have been listening to forever. And also, it's tedious to "explore" new music because I have no idea what I'm gonna like until I hear it. If I hate it instantly, I will never get into it. If I love it instantly, it could be the biggest pile of crap ever and it doesn't matter because it's something I can listen to.
> 
> The biggest problem is I instantly hated most of what everyone else seems to love. Generally hate the Beatles, Led Zeppelin. I just got lucky with Pink Floyd that I listened to the stuff they made after Syd Barrett. No offense to anyone who likes his stuff but I can't stand it (for the most part). But yeah. I just lucked out that I liked the first Pink Floyd CD I listened to and gradually branched out from there.
> 
> But pretty much my eyes just glaze over when people start talking about just about anything else "culturally relevant". Never wanted it to be that way but it just is.


Yeah I can't really watch older films either probably nothing from before the 70s really. I think Logan's Run is one of the oldest films I've seen and liked off the top of my head (but I also haven't seen a lot of films really.) Most people have seen the wizard of Oz, but that never appealed to me. I watched Return to Oz which I liked and that must have inspired Tim Burton, so probably very different from the original. Although the part where she's in the asylum and gets shock treatment freaked me out as a kid. Also for some reason it's a lot more impressive in my imagination now because I re-watched a bunch of clips from it on YT recently and remembered some parts differently.

With music it's probably mostly the 60s and later, although some older classical music is nice. And there are probably other random songs I might like. Mostly think of this song (though it's also late 60s):


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Harveykinkle said:


> There is gonna be a Hunger Games prequel book and most likely a movie will follow. I don't read a lot of novels but I did read the original trilogy. One of my friends at the time had suggested it. I think we watched Battle Royale together and the plot was similar. Anyways, I might end up reading the new book.


Oh yeah I haven't seen them but watched Battle Royale and when The Hunger Games came out I think a lot of people thought that.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh yeah I haven't seen them but watched Battle Royale and when The Hunger Games came out I think a lot of people thought that.


To me they were different enough to be their own thing but a lot were calling The Hunger Games a copycat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Harveykinkle said:


> To me they were different enough to be their own thing but a lot were calling The Hunger Games a copycat.


Yeah I think it's just a coincidence, apparently The Hunger games books were based on Theseus and the Minotaur.


----------



## blue2

Philip schofield is Gay.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just watched Ex Machina again yesterday. I'm not sure how many times I've seen it now. I only remember having seen it at least once before but it might have been more (or I might have skipped around re-watching certain parts again after the first time). Anyway, I don't remember. But this time I was more blown away by it than I remember being before (before I was just really creeped out by it). This time I still had that "This is creepy *AF!* " thing going on but it felt like I had missed a lot of stuff that I caught this time and the end result was less creepy than I remember it being.

Anyway, yeah. Really good.


----------



## IcedOver

Another crap Oscars ceremony. They need to come out and say that it's no longer about movies or rewarding quality. It's about racial and gender quotas, perpetuated victimhood, and soapboxing. Each presenter or winner you had to think was going to say something about not enough blacks or women being nominated even though two blacks won in acting last year alone and the quota for non-white director winners is waaaaay over. 

I felt no love for movies or movie history in the ceremony like it used to have.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Philip schofield is Gay.


This was written on a small news headline sign outside a train station in London that I saw recently. I actually had no idea who he was though the name seemed familiar (I actually did know, just didn't realise it was him.)

I find it weird that someone can be in a relationship so long and marry out of loneliness when they're not compatible like that and even have kids and sex. I know it happens but I basically broke up with both my partners after several months after realising there was a problem there even though I couldn't figure out the specifics. I dunno it's probably linked to attachment style and stuff. For me if things aren't working out I have to get out, and I don't get much comfort out of relationships that don't seem compatible. I actually stayed friends with my last ex so that's an option too.

Then again it's probably an generational thing too.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> I find it weird that someone can be in a relationship so long and marry out of loneliness when they're not compatible like that and even have kids and sex.


Things were different years ago, I'd imagine things like this happened alot, it took much more courage to break away from the norm, probably more pressure from traditional parents, grandparents, religion to conform or they'd be excommunicated, beaten up, even murdered.

I think in cases like this the man & woman often actually became best friends more than anything & one doesn't want to see the other get hurt so helps them blend in.

If you think about it there would probably be alot less LGBT people in the world now if people didn't pass on the genetic predisposition for it through relationships like this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Things were different years ago, I'd imagine things like this happened alot, it took much more courage to break away from the norm, probably more pressure from traditional parents, grandparents, religion to conform or they'd be excommunicated, beaten up, even murdered.
> 
> I think in cases like this the man & woman often actually became best friends more than anything & one doesn't want to see the other get hurt so helps them blend in.


Yeah that's why I mentioned the generation thing. Another thing is people aren't willing to put up with as much these days like young people, so they'll leave relationships often and probably just stay single if they don't find anyone. That's true regardless of sexuality.



> If you think about it there would probably be less LGBT people in the world now if people didn't pass on the genetic predisposition for it through relationships like this.


Possibly there is definitely a genetic component (and I've come across a surprising number of people who are LGBT+ and have family members who are or some variation from the norm sexually speaking,) although it's not purely genetic and there's a bunch of other stuff going on as well.

Lol reminds me of when Milo was trying to be edgy and said that gay men should be forced back into the closet so they can have kids because they have higher IQs...

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...us-dumber-its-time-to-get-back-in-the-closet/

From a genetic and more precise standpoint, he's missing the fact that IQ only correlates with some gay and bisexual men, and (lesbian/bisexual) transwomen, because homosexuality doesn't have one cause. But then he's also just ****posting in a mainstream publication so.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's why I mentioned the generation thing. Another thing is people aren't willing to put up with as much these days like young people, so they'll leave relationships often and probably just stay single if they don't find anyone. That's true regardless of sexuality.


Yes alot of women put up with truly shocking stuff in relationships back 40-50+ years ago, stayed in abusive situations for years, pumping out 9 or 10 kids etc.



> Lol reminds me of when Milo was trying to be edgy and said that gay men should be forced back into the closet so they can have kids because they have higher IQs...
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...us-dumber-its-time-to-get-back-in-the-closet/


There could be an argument for that tbh :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When he tries to play schism lmao.


----------



## ShadowOne

this tool bag with a beanie and his gf had a god damn metal can with ice cubes in it in the theater. and when they were finishing the drink, the ice cubes slammed against the can and made a huge sound

not once...not twice..not even three times. but 5-6.

I fantasized bashing them over the stupid ****ing head repeatedly with their stupid ****ing canister


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Porcupine Tree + Pink Floyd = Airbag  Seriously, check them out.





> This is like Pink Floyd meets Porcupine Tree


"Yeah OK I've read basically this same comment a few times now. You could just say it's prog- oh damn the vocalist even sounds exactly like Steven Wilson lol. But they're from Norway..."

They're not bad obviously. I like it when Scandinavians (OK Iceland isn't Scandinavia - Nordic countries.) sing in their native languages or you can pick up the accent though and it actually works better for post-rock, baroque pop, and prog in some ways.











It's like everyone should do post-punk in a Russian or English accent (or language,) and German is great for industrial. Nah not really lol but you know.

Lol just remembered the time when Ministry did this (from Chicago):






This song is catchy but his accent is approaching parody lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> "Yeah OK I've read basically this same comment a few times now. You could just say it's prog- oh damn the vocalist even sounds exactly like Steven Wilson lol. But they're from Norway..."
> 
> They're not bad obviously. I like it when Scandinavians (OK Iceland isn't Scandinavia - Nordic countries.) sing in their native languages or you can pick up the accent though and it actually works better for post-rock, baroque pop, and prog in some ways.







his voice is a little deeper I think? Maybe not on earlier tracks tho:






This video is a terrible example but I want to time travel to this concert. Also the part of Sky Moves Sideways here so good.

uh






that probably. I don't have good enough short term memory for what I'm doing in this post LOL.

'Wasn't it enough to spam the forum in 2015-2017 on and off?' #hauntology/nostalgiaaaaa


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm in love with the new Tame Impala album. More music to add to my gym playlist. Already looking forward to another album. I can never get enough of them. -___-


----------



## Musicfan

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm in love with the new Tame Impala album. More music to add to my gym playlist. Already looking forward to another album. I can never get enough of them. -___-


Listening to some of it on youtube right now :nerd:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Musicfan said:


> Listening to some of it on youtube right now :nerd:


I've listened to it 3 times already. :yes


----------



## blue2

Television presenter Caroline flack dead at 40, you think people on the TV are doing well, but they're just able to put on a good front sometimes.


----------



## a

blue2 said:


> Television presenter Caroline flack dead at 40, you think people on the TV are doing well, but they're just able to put on a good front sometimes.


Yes, so may famous and wealthy people you think have it all and their public persona is that they are fine, but yet can't get over their inner demons. People like Anthony Bourdain and (possibly) Keith Flint (member of the Prodigy of which I've been a big fan of), appeared to have the best of lives. When it clearly was not the case.


----------



## IcedOver

Robert Pattinson as Batman (I guess christened Battinson or Pattman) looks pretty good so far. The costume has some different elements including visible stitching on the cowl. The chest insignia appears to be either a weapon or, as people have theorized, it's parts of a gun. Since Batman hates guns, the only gun it could be is the gun that killed his parents. That's a pretty cool idea. Some people have noticed the similarity of the music used in the clip to a portion of the _Star Wars_ Imperial March, so that makes me think this is not the official main theme intended for the flick.


----------



## ShadowOne

alien3 gets a bad rap but its actually pretty clever with everyone figuring out whats happening, with different perspectives


----------



## bad baby

I was watching YouTube reviews of _Oyasumi Punpun_ and _GTO_ the other day, these two reviewers cited them as the manga that taught them how to live life. I have not read _Punpun_ although everyone seems to rave about it. I remember as a kid back in the day, maybe 9 or 10 years old, I used to watch the anime version of _GTO_ religiously every afternoon after school. It was one of my favourite shows, even though at the time I didn't really understand what the story was about.

I recall this one scene where Onizuka broke into Asuza's house to look for something, and after rifling through her underwear drawer he ended up with a pair of her panties on his head. I remember seeing this scene through my parents' eyes and thinking it was so crass and "beneath me". Looking back now it just makes me kind of sad. I wish I had a teacher like Onizuka.

That was the late '90s, golden era of J-dramas, so I watched a lot of that too after school. I remember this one about a group of five or six friends in high school or college, just really tight #friendshipgoals, and at the end they were going to graduate and go their separate ways, but they promised to stay friends forever. I don't remember the name of the drama and can't even trace it now.

But at the time I was so completely absorbed by the story, their beautiful close friendship even though they each had different personalities and family backgrounds. It made me look forward to growing up and being a part of a group like that. Who would've thought that here I am, a decade into adulthood and I've never experienced anything close to that, maybe never will. If you told 10-year-old me that the road ahead was gonna be filled with disappointment, dashed hopes and expectations, I wonder how she would've reacted? Probably with disbelief and told you that you're crazy.


----------



## Perkins

Thank God for Rammstein :yay


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Thinking about getting Netflix next month just to see the new season of Dark.


----------



## IcedOver

Quentin Tarantino said that he considers _The Social Network_ the best movie of the last decade. Seriously? That movie was horrible. I'm not sure how you can say that a movie based on a book that was itself based on real life, with all its inherent skewing of the truth, could be a better accomplishment than a fictional movie. Plus, the movie came out in 2010 which was technically the last decade, not the decade that ends this year.

Quentin has disappeared so far up his own butt that his opinion is almost worthless. _Once Upon a Time . . . in Hollywood_ I think might be the _worst_ movie of the last decade that I've viewed, although it has competition from David Cronenberg's _Cosmopolis_.


----------



## bad baby

_In 1963, when Lesley Gore was just becoming a huge store [sic], an article in a newsmagazine disclosed that she lived with her parents in Tenafly, N.J. I was in high school just north of the city. A friend thought it might [be] fun to drive out to her house and say hello.

We looked up her address in the phone book and drove over the bridge. We found the house easily and knocked on the front door. A maid answered. We said we were fans and wanted to say hi to Lesley. We were told to wait and a couple of minutes later Mrs. Gore came to the door. We told her why we had come.

She invited us into the house and led us to the kitchen where she had set out milk and cookies on the table and invited us to dig in. She explained that Lesley was upstairs and would be down shortly.

Lesley appeared in the kitchen a few minutes later and joined us at the table. She was very lovely, much more so in person than in photos, sweet and charming. She asked us about where we went to school and what other music we listened to. After about 15 or 20 minutes she explained she had to get ready for an event, led us to the door, and shook our hands. She thanked us for being fans.

Apart from Lesley and her mother's graciousness, what stands out in my memory is how easy it was to find their house and how absolutely normal they were. The mere idea of just dropping in on a singing sensation and being treated well seems like science fiction today. What a difference a half-century makes._​
Jeff Mandell
Seattle | Feb. 17, 2015
(source)


----------



## kesker

bad baby said:


> _In 1963, when Lesley Gore was just becoming a huge store [sic], an article in a newsmagazine disclosed that she lived with her parents in Tenafly, N.J. I was in high school just north of the city. A friend thought it might [be] fun to drive out to her house and say hello.
> 
> We looked up her address in the phone book and drove over the bridge. We found the house easily and knocked on the front door. A maid answered. We said we were fans and wanted to say hi to Lesley. We were told to wait and a couple of minutes later Mrs. Gore came to the door. We told her why we had come.
> 
> She invited us into the house and led us to the kitchen where she had set out milk and cookies on the table and invited us to dig in. She explained that Lesley was upstairs and would be down shortly.
> 
> Lesley appeared in the kitchen a few minutes later and joined us at the table. She was very lovely, much more so in person than in photos, sweet and charming. She asked us about where we went to school and what other music we listened to. After about 15 or 20 minutes she explained she had to get ready for an event, led us to the door, and shook our hands. She thanked us for being fans.
> 
> Apart from Lesley and her mother's graciousness, what stands out in my memory is how easy it was to find their house and how absolutely normal they were. The mere idea of just dropping in on a singing sensation and being treated well seems like science fiction today. What a difference a half-century makes._​
> Jeff Mandell
> Seattle | Feb. 17, 2015
> (source)


I love stories like that. I wonder if there are similar stories in the present day. Bill Murray comes to mind but he kind of does the opposite, lol.


----------



## bad baby

kesker said:


> I love stories like that. I wonder if there are similar stories in the present day. Bill Murray comes to mind but he kind of does the opposite, lol.


Me too. Although I do understand that stars of today are concerned about the safety aspect, with cases of obsessive stalker fans and such. I haven't heard much about Bill Murray, what's his story?


----------



## kesker

bad baby said:


> Me too. Although I do understand that stars of today are concerned about the safety aspect, with cases of obsessive stalker fans and such. I haven't heard much about Bill Murray, what's his story?


----------



## bad baby

kesker said:


>


:heart


----------



## Perkins

Man, Richard Gere was a major hottie in the 80s. I had no idea. If I were around then I'd be all up in that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"He put... creatures... in our bodies... to control our minds."


----------



## blue2




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm stoked for the new Bill and Ted movie. It's gonna be bodacious.


----------



## D'avjo

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I'm stoked for the new Bill and Ted movie. It's gonna be bodacious.


:ditto


----------



## Winds

Over the last few days I've fallen back in love with Ashanti. Happy and The Way That I Love You, is back in the rotation. Should have never left to be honest.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ozark is a pretty good show. Been watching it for the past week.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just now found out about Warpaint coming out with a new album maybe by this Fall. Apparently, they came out about it last December. How did I just now find out about it? Guess it's a good thing I found out about it later than early.


----------



## Fever Dream

John Mc Tiernan directed "smart" dumb action films, just saying.


----------



## Wanderlust26

The song Bring Back the Plague by Cattle Decapitation gives me the chills because it sounds like they're talking about the coronavirus.


----------



## IcedOver

What did you all think of the trailer for _The Batman_? I'm not totally sold on Patman/Battinson, but it's an interesting look. The cowl looks to be its own thing, separate from the suit. That's probably because he'll be taking it off a lot to reveal his identity as these superhero movies keep doing that, and also because the actors usually like their faces shown. Looks like they're trying to out-realistic and out-gritty the Nolan movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm 4 years late listening to Deftones's Gore and I guess I can see why people don't like it but I think it's pretty good.


----------



## Fever Dream

IcedOver said:


> What did you all think of the trailer for _The Batman_? I'm not totally sold on Patman/Battinson, but it's an interesting look. The cowl looks to be its own thing, separate from the suit. That's probably because he'll be taking it off a lot to reveal his identity as these superhero movies keep doing that, and also because the actors usually like their faces shown. Looks like they're trying to out-realistic and out-gritty the Nolan movies.


I have very low expectations for this film. I'm setting the bar at Batman being "the detective", and not being a murdering psychopath. It look like the Riddler may be the villain of the film, so I might at least get the first. As for the second, it looks like we're another version of crazy Steve instead of Batman.


----------



## IcedOver

Fever Dream said:


> I have very low expectations for this film. I'm setting the bar at Batman being "the detective", and not being a murdering psychopath. It look like the Riddler may be the villain of the film, so I might at least get the first. As for the second, it looks like we're another version of crazy Steve instead of Batman.


I'm glad that they're doing more of a detective story, and Reeves has already stated he wanted to bring that in. The detective aspect was totally missing from Nolan's movies. It'd be nice if Bruce did stuff on his own without help from Alfred or anybody else, as occurred in the previous two incarnations. The comics Batman is extremely intelligent, and the movies haven't really brought that through, focusing instead on moping.


----------



## Beatnik

IcedOver said:


> What did you all think of the trailer for _The Batman_? I'm not totally sold on Patman/Battinson, but it's an interesting look. The cowl looks to be its own thing, separate from the suit. That's probably because he'll be taking it off a lot to reveal his identity as these superhero movies keep doing that, and also because the actors usually like their faces shown. Looks like they're trying to out-realistic and out-gritty the Nolan movies.


(Yes I already ranted about this on another deleted thread) But I dislike how they're doing this same extremely dark'n gritty Batman over and over again since the Burton's Batmans. Of course Batman is the "dark knight" and being all dark and angst is the thing with DC comics and films, but once again it has that really similar overall look to it (based on the trailer) You could take a still image from the trailer and it could be from any Nolan's or Snyder's Batman films. Like I said it does not need to be all colorful and happy, but it could have some sort of original look and feel to it at least. Some of the scenes like the fight scene "I'm vengeance" felt a bit cheesy to me, hopefully it was just cherry picked for the trailer

On the positives sides they use red with the marketing so that's something new! And I too like it if they really are putting more emphasis on the detective side of the character (which is what the character originally was) Batman/Bruce Wayne actors are always controversial and Pattinson being unlikely cast too, could make the film more interesting imo, I think he has it what it takes. I'm all for different types of portrayals, so if Battinson is something "different", I hope the fanboys don't go bat**** crazy, just because it's something different.
I just don't know how all of this is fitting the big picture; Wonder Woman 2 is coming this year, who is part of the Snyder's Batman/Justice league "universe" and now they are rebooting the Batman at the same time?

Not sold on the Batmobile either. If they're going with the realism, it should look more functional and experimental like the "Tumbler". Now it has that comic styled "safari rally muscle car" look going on and even an exposed engine? It has a first-gen Camaro silhouette, but it's not an exact shape, so it implies it's a _design_ Bruce Wayne came up with himself or something... It also looks like it's a "hardtop" with a rear quarter window (why would a Batmobile need have such unnecessary complex features?) It doesn't necessary look bad imo, but they really need to have some good "explanations" in the film on why it looks the way it does. Maybe if there was more LIGHT I could do the final judgement :bah


* *


----------



## IcedOver

Beatnik said:


> (Yes I already ranted about this on another deleted thread) But I dislike how they're doing this same extremely dark'n gritty Batman over and over again since the Burton's Batmans. Of course Batman is the "dark knight" and being all dark and angst is the thing with DC comics and films, but once again it has that really similar overall look to it (based on the trailer) You could take a still image from the trailer and it could be from any Nolan's or Snyder's Batman films. Like I said it does not need to be all colorful and happy, but it could have some sort of original look and feel to it at least. Some of the scenes like the fight scene "I'm vengeance" felt a bit cheesy to me, hopefully it was just cherry picked for the trailer
> 
> On the positives sides they use red with the marketing so that's something new! And I too like it if they really are putting more emphasis on the detective side of the character (which is what the character originally was) Batman/Bruce Wayne actors are always controversial and Pattinson being unlikely cast too, could make the film more interesting imo, I think he has it what it takes. I'm all for different types of portrayals, so if Battinson is something "different", I hope the fanboys don't go bat**** crazy, just because it's something different.
> I just don't know how all of this is fitting the big picture; Wonder Woman 2 is coming this year, who is part of the Snyder's Batman/Justice league "universe" and now they are rebooting the Batman at the same time?


The big surprise with where this fits is that both Affleck and Keaton are reprising their roles in the new Flash movie (which I'm surprised is even getting made). So even though it seemed that with _Justice League_ being a relative bomb that DC/WB wanted to move on, they obviously don't and still want what Marvel has - that shared universe. I guess since they're keeping on with that WW, Aquaman, and Flash iteration, they felt they might as well continue in some way with Affleck. I hope Cavill gets another shot too. This new Batman movie allegedly exists outside of that, same as _Joker_.

As far as the dark and gritty, that's just where the character is at and has been for decades. I don't think the Nolan movies really got that right because they just devolved into James Bond movies (I'm not a fan of the second or third). It would be nice to have a focus on Bruce himself rather than bringing in so many supporting characters outside of villains. I'd love it if this one didn't have any romance aspect at all (something that really played poorly in Nolan's flicks), but that's unlikely.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I wish I were a highly intelligent criminal like the guys in the show Breaking Bad.


----------



## rabidfoxes

In my early teens I loved Anything But Ordinary by Avril Lavigne. Now I love Ordinary Life by Ezra Furman. There's definitely a theme here : D


----------



## coeur_brise

IcedOver said:


> What did you all think of the trailer for _The Batman_? I'm not totally sold on Patman/Battinson, but it's an interesting look. The cowl looks to be its own thing, separate from the suit. That's probably because he'll be taking it off a lot to reveal his identity as these superhero movies keep doing that, and also because the actors usually like their faces shown. Looks like they're trying to out-realistic and out-gritty the Nolan movies.


To be honest..I was concentrating too much on what on couldn't see. I wish they used a lighter filter.


----------



## blackdot

3 wheeled cars.


----------



## blue2




----------



## zkv

When in doubt, Tarantino.


----------



## zkv

When Tarantino, more Tarantino.

I'm showing Kill Bill to my dad today. He was blown away by the Basterds, enjoyed Django, and Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. Pulp Fiction confused him because he's not good with non-linear movies. All Tarantino movies are pretty out there and Kill Bill is hands down the craziest one, so this could be a disaster. But I need to know if he'll crack a smile.


----------



## Wanderlust26

Just saw the trailer for The Batman movie. Damn, it's so well put together! That's really rare these days. Music is fitting, you know what the story is and there aren't excessive action scenes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm so glad my online friend through email suggested me to listen to Jane's Addiction. 👌 Can't get enough of their first two albums.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## blue2




----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Finished 2 seasons into The Expanse. Not wasting any more time with it. It's a good show with a web of interesting plotlines, but I just plain didn't enjoy nor care for it. Not one bit. I find it's scope to be too narrow for a space sci fi. Mostly confined to just spaceships and space stations. Or Maybe I am just too stupid and buffoonish to really dig into the context of the overall plot.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Finished 2 seasons into The Expanse. Not wasting any more time with it. It's a good show with a web of interesting plotlines, but I just plain didn't enjoy nor care for it. Not one bit. I find it's scope to be too narrow for a space sci fi. Mostly confined to just spaceships and space stations. Or Maybe I am just too stupid and buffoonish to really dig into the context of the overall plot.


The Expanse does change things up in later seasons. 
Although if your not enjoying it now, I don't think that the changes they made would win you over.


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> The Expanse does change things up in later seasons.
> Although if your not enjoying it now, I don't think that the changes they made would win you over.


Oddly enough, I liked Firefly. 
But yeah, I definitely jumping off the Rocinante. Not wasting any more time onboard.



Callsign said:


> Watching The Expanse of the start of covid lockdown was such an eerie experience while seeing the protomolecule. When the setting changed
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of only wanted to hear about the artefact, not the sort of political squabbling on the surface. I was like who is this guy I don't care. I sometimes quickened the speed of the video when they were doing that.


 Yeah that reminded me of the covid outbreak too.
I think the problem with the political squabbling is that it's hard to care for that when you don't care much about the characters, which I think are rather weak for the most part.


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> Oddly enough, I liked Firefly.
> But yeah, I definitely jumping off the Rocinante. Not wasting any more time onboard.


I understand that. Firefly had a very different tone to it that of The Expanse. I have to wonder if having the crew stay on the ship a lot has to do with the show runners following the novels, or if they needed to make the series more like a bottle show to save money. I've read the first book in the series, and the first season does follow it fairly closely.


----------



## Were

Joaquin Phoenix and Rooney Mara welcomes their first child and they name him River. If you don't know him, River Phoenix was Joaquin's older brother, he was also an actor and he died of a drug overdose at age 23 so I think that's a depressing name.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I guess since it's spooky season, I find myself wanting to take a break from metal. I'm really feeling psychobilly instead right now.


----------



## blue2

Mmm spooky season Psychobilly opcorn


----------



## zkv

Motherless Brooklyn is such a good start for Edward Norton behind the camera. It's like the fourth time I watch it already and I love it so much. Guess I like some stuff they call neo-noir but I'm not too versed in the genre. It encompasses quite a few years and films that are sometimes very different from each other. I'm happy it's an optimistic film, it's not one of the super dark depressing ones but the noir stuff is there. And the romantic bits don't annoy me, some scenes I caught myself smiling.

Wonder if he'll stick to directing though, since I read this was a bit of a passion project of his from all the way back to his Fight Club days. That's probably one of the reasons it turned out good, that he was invested. I'm also curious about the book now since I know it's significantly different.


----------



## truant

"Fear of Creatures jumping up my Butt" is probably one of the best titles for a YT video I've ever seen.


----------



## blue2

^^That never came up in my recommended list 😞


----------



## zkv

I enjoy a bunch of the Chili's songs a lot. I just don't like Anthony Kiedis much, or his sex-obsessed lyrics. But Flea and Frusciante work magic together. I'm happy they're playing with each other again. Also...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## zkv

Beautiful song, great performance. Only problem is at 1:30 when they sing "And in the naked light I saw ten thousand people, maybe more" the audience goes "Wait, that's us!" and starts cheering, then they go on "people talking without speaking, people hearing without listening" and the irony makes me lol every time. Kinda ruins the moment for me a bit.


----------



## zkv

I've found it impossible to get back into reading books, but I'd love to reread Rose Madder. And I'd love to see a good film adaptation of it. It would surely cause some controversy in these crazy days, but I do think it's a good, incisive piece. I always pictured Peter Sarsgaard as Norman which is funny because he seems like a lovely guy in interviews. I don't care that in the book he's a huge imposing guy, I think he'd be amazing playing this complete psychopath. Something about his eyes.


----------



## blue2

Actor Sir Sean Connery has died aged 90, one of my favorite actors, if not the favorite.. R.I.P


----------



## WillYouStopDave

blue2 said:


> Actor Sir Sean Connery has died aged 90, one of my favorite actors, if not the favorite.. R.I.P


 What was your favorite movie he was in?


----------



## blue2

WillYouStopDave said:


> What was your favorite movie he was in?


That's difficult to answer, I liked him in anything he did, I thought he was the best 007, Highlander, The untouchables, Finding Forrester, come to mind though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

blue2 said:


> That's difficult to answer, I liked him in anything he did, I thought he was the best 007, Highlander, The untouchables, Finding Forrester, come to mind though.


The only thing I don't like about the Bond films he was in is they're so dated now. I liked the Roger Moore ones more for the time period they were set in (I hated Moonraker though :lol ) but Connery's were obviously better made and acted. Hunt for Red October was probably my favorite non-Bond Connery film


----------



## Fever Dream

And that's how you get Capone! RIP


----------



## Fixxer

System of a Down first few songs in 15 years..


----------



## truant

I just watched Hotel Transylvania 3 and the frequently asked question on the IMDb page is:



> So I didn't watch parts one and two, maybe the answer is in those somewhere, but I don't have access to them. *I see in this film that Dracula, his daughter, his grandson and his own father are all very different ages in looks. If vampires don't age, how is this explained?*


In a movie filled with characters like this,










you're concerned about the "logic" of vampires aging? :blank


----------



## IcedOver

I've become aware of this guy named Sean Evans who hosts "Hot Ones" dedicated to spicy food. I think this guy should have a few questions for his mom, such as if Bryan Cranston (who has been on his show it appears) is his dad. The resemblance is unbelievable.


----------



## Replicante

Every time I revisit Arcade Fire's Funeral and Suburbs I have the same good listen I had before. I think they will age very well.


----------



## ShadowOne

I can't believe people crapped on blade runner 2049 when it first came out

That movie is ****ing amazing

A good case in why I don't really listen to the general public with movie opinions. There's a reason we're on fast and the furious 20 and not 20 movies like blade runner


----------



## Replicante

ShadowOne said:


> I can't believe people crapped on blade runner 2049 when it first came out
> 
> That movie is ****ing amazing
> 
> A good case in why I don't really listen to the general public with movie opinions. There's a reason we're on fast and the furious 20 and not 20 movies like blade runner


Very true


----------



## Persephone The Dread

See if they did this post punk revival kinda thing back in... 2003 it would have been way less obvious who they were than:






Oh there's a music video








> I'm 16 and I'm a fan of The Network.
> I've been hoping for The Network to come back since December 2019.
> I've listened at Money Money 2020 Album when 2019 is gonna end.
> 
> And finally my wish come true and they come back and I'm happy my long wait finally pays off.
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking to know that I've listened to the network back in 2003 and had to wait 17 years for this. You lucky *******^^
Click to expand...

I wasn't really waiting, but snap lol. Edit: actually no prob 2004/2005 but close enough.

I'm actually 90% sure that comment is a troll comment based on the fact that gen z get everywhere and everyone knows that 'I wish I was born during x year,' and 'my long wait' lmfao. I thought millennials were bad with waiting.

This is a very synthwave post punk(ish) track.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> See if they did this post punk revival kinda thing back in... 2003 it would have been way less obvious who they were than:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there's a music video


There's more. I have no idea how he's doing this vocally, assuming he is.






This can't be him right? I'd be impressed if he was capable of that level of versatility. The other track sounds like him singing in a different style though. Why am I like being ambiguous when it's really easy to Google lol.

lol






This is great because the singer does sound similar after their speeding it up.

Anyway I like that they seem to be putting in more effort this time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Depeche Mode is definitely in my top 5 bands now. I've been listening to them a lot the past few weeks.


----------



## TheWelshOne

For an anime aimed at young boys, Hunter x Hunter has way more nude Hisoka than necessary. Thankfully, as I'm not a young boy, I can appreciate it :lol


----------



## IcedOver

This decision by Warner Brother to release their upcoming movies on the streaming service HBO Max at the same time as theaters is really disgusting. It's a studio essentially turning its back on theaters. It'll significantly reduce the revenue for theaters when they are already hurting due to fear and governors like cuomo being total a-holes.


----------



## Beatnik

IcedOver said:


> This decision by Warner Brother to release their upcoming movies on the streaming service HBO Max at the same time as theaters is really disgusting. It's a studio essentially turning its back on theaters. It'll significantly reduce the revenue for theaters when they are already hurting due to fear and governors like cuomo being total a-holes.


Some Warner Brother BILLIONAIRES are turning their back on the working theater man?

_Who you gonna call?_

* *


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Somehow, I don't think it would have had the same ring to it if his name had been Robert Bond or if James T Kirk had been James R Kirby instead. :lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The irony is intensifying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

moving post cause it got a bit long.






I like this, it's polarising I guess. He's done so much prog type stuff (more than a lot of people do in their career,) it's great but I don't see the need for him to be boxed into it forever. It's also just odd really because he's said numerous times that he listens to lots of different music so has a wide range of influences he's mentioned ABBA specifically several times at least. Also has tracks with Porcupine Tree that were clearly inspired by Radiohead's OK Computer. So moving in this direction at some point isn't really that odd.

Mind you definitely wouldn't go that far:



> *Easily one of my favorite things he has ever done.* And Jess Cope's work keeps getting better and better. This is on a whole different level.


Music video is amazing though.

The altered vocals are interesting. They've been so altered in parts that it almost sounds like Marianne Faithfull at one point.

I think he said someone from The Cure did some work on percussion on this and interestingly the ending (and opening) reminds me of the opening of this but 1. Jason wasn't in The Cure when that was created 2. not sure what work he did on this track specifically 3. yeah that's just a coincidence. I like chimes and similar sounds.



> Since he's driven to art-pop and turning old fan minds upside down, everybody gets mad..
> No good artist ist ever meant to stay in ppls comfy zone. Isn't it a brave path?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't hear you. I'm playing Trains at a ludicrous volume.
Click to expand...

Lol. Trains is a good song but it's not even the best Porcupine Tree track.



> The last one was to music what a gif file is to cinema. Judging from that commercial he posted, the new album is mostly going to be a man in his fifties doing an embarrassing impression of Lorde. At least he can't pull a George Lucas and take away the material that we like.


Damn.

Didn't David Bowie say Lorde was the future of music or something like that?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ this is pretty good too






but the intro made me want the whole thing to have some kind of Bladerunnery vibe or something I dunno. We really don't need more synthwave type stuff at this point though so that's not what I mean. I really like the intro:






I want to go back in time to when I saw this for the first time in IMAX cause that was amazing.

8:21 of this is very Muse:






I do really like the opening of this again.

He's singing in falsetto a lot on this album.

Yeah it's pretty good. Not if you don't like electronic music though.

Volcanic ash soap lol. I feel like there's been a similar voice on some previous track it seems familiar. But also it's a bit like the end of don't hug me I'm scared 4.



> It actually sounds more like first few PT albums than any of SW-solo stuff


You know parts of it really do. I'm not sure why people are complaining in that sense.






Maybe they just want trains.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I feel like they've tried to make him like Joaquin Phoenix's Joker in some aesthetic sense, I dunno about that. The cloak is cool, because cloaks are cool. Lol. I also don't like how he looks a bit like he's made of plastic later on. Cause if I wanted to watch action figures then.






(is this the first episode? It doesn't seem like it but I don't remember.)

Just found this video below. Yeah I'm going to need this to become a whole series:






Sophia Di Martino as lady Loki though.

If she ends up being some other character then










I mean which ever day I find out.

(I guess Black Widow shows up in this at some point, it looks like her anyway.)

Also I like how TV now has film level effects/environment art. Fantasy/sci-fi TV shows were really bad in that sense before maybe Game of Thrones (and after.) I watched a few seasons of Once Upon a Time years ago and there were tons of issues with that show but the cgi was really bad.










Apparently there was a spin off show and oh my god.










So bad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^


> as a man i gotta say, holy **** he's attractive


Nah kinda over it, super shallow but I think this is the least attractive he's ever been. He was most attractive in the first Thor film when I didn't know who Tom Hiddleston was and it was fresh.


* *






















Also with long hair










also



















also when he pulled that face










Also.










no wait. (I was actually trying to find something in my bookmarks.) Remember that film where Chris Corner was Loki? Here's a clip Loki started a band.


----------



## IcedOver

This whole Tom Cruise Covid rant thing is symptomatic of how insane our society has become in the past ten months. I'd like to know what these people were doing according to Tom. They were just standing around a monitor, but did they have masks on? Behavior like Tom's indicates what anybody knows, that it's not about practical, realistic safety but compliance, security theater, and virtue signaling. I appreciate that he's under a lot of pressure, but get real, dude. Yours is not the only movie/TV production being made during the last ten months.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Sometimes I wish I had a Deathnote. Does that make me a psychopath?


----------



## blue2

TheWelshOne said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a Deathnote. Does that make me a psychopath?


No, everyone is secretly a killer, it's just not socially acceptable unless we're at war.


----------



## TheWelshOne

blue2 said:


> No, everyone is secretly a killer, it's just not socially acceptable unless we're at war.


----------



## Fever Dream

Well, that was one way to end the second season of The Mandalorian. Disney seems to want to make all sorts of Star Wars series, but that's the one they should be making now. Spoilers Ahoy!


* *






No really...


* *


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Depeche Mode haven't had one hiatus in 40 years.


----------



## Blue Dino

How does a World War I fighter pilot know how to efficiently fly a modern fighter jet from his first go?


----------



## TheWelshOne

When I was a kid, I don't remember ever getting emotional over kids' movies. But now I'm an adult, I don't remember the last time I *didn't* cry at an animated movie. Last night, I watched Coco, I cried. Today I'm watching Ponyo, and crying. I cried at Inside Out in the cinema, ffs. And Frozen 2, IIRC. Are movies getting more emotional or was I just a stone-hearted child?


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> How does a World War I fighter pilot know how to efficiently fly a modern fighter jet from his first go?


Maybe that was his one wish.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Often I can see why deleted scenes were deleted but this one is actually great. :lol


----------



## Blue Dino

Fever Dream said:


> Maybe that was his one wish.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't friggin stop listening to Lana Del Rey.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@PurplePeopleEater

I was listening to a bunch of her songs yesterday. Mostly Summertime Sadness, Blue Jeans, and Burning Desire. My favourite song by her is probably Gods and Monsters though.


----------



## Fever Dream

Wonder Woman 1984 is still not as bad as the unaired pilot they made years ago. Although they both stared Pedro Pascal.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Wonder Woman 1984 is still not as bad as the unaired pilot they made years ago. Although they both stared Pedro Pascal.


 I liked the TV show in the 80s so I'd probably like this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> I was listening to a bunch of her songs yesterday. Mostly Summertime Sadness, Blue Jeans, and Burning Desire. My favourite song by her is probably Gods and Monsters though.


I think some of my favorites are on her album Ultraviolence. If I had to pick, either Cruel World or Shades of Cool. Love is another one I really like. I'm also really liking the album Honeymoon. I can never pick a favorite song from an artist I really like. It's always a struggle for me. lol


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I liked the TV show in the 80s so I'd probably like this.


I do think that WW 1984 is taking a more flak than it would have since it's the first major blockbuster film in awhile. It's still not the greatest film, but at least they didn't make Wonder Woman a psychopath.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So my friend sent me this:

https://gamerant.com/elder-scrolls-tv-series-netflix/

about a possible elder scrolls tv show. And we were talking about it and I was saying like 'I hope they go to Morrowind, I'll be disappointed if it's just some Skyrim show.' (just cause so much Human fantasy like that and need other stuff,) And you know since there's lots of cool areas of Tamriel it would be cool to explore a few and then I said that I want elves (obviously.)

And then he was like 'oh no I just realised'

and I was like 'me too' because I know and I realised at the same time.

and then he was like 'the khajiit'

and I was like 'exactly'

and then he was like 'It'llo,be Cats' (because it was so bad he just smashed his keyboard I guess.)

and we were thinking the exact same thing because because it's so easy to **** up anthropomorphisms when they're realistic or alongside live action.

Also he's said the 'cat people and lizard people are the worst parts of elder scrolls' I don't agree in game but this could go very wrong in a TV show. And also I'm going to need them to go to Morrowind (Also everywhere but also Morrowind.) My brain is really messed up right now.

I'm hoping if there is a series and it's fairly long they could explore many things instead of it being like that one WoW film (OK it was a Warcraft film but whatever) I didn't even end up watching which will probably be the only one ever because **** you where's Illidan (and also the many other things.) But also I might watch that film eventually.

Also obviously Sheogorath has to appear at some point.


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> So my friend sent me this:
> 
> https://gamerant.com/elder-scrolls-tv-series-netflix/
> 
> about a possible elder scrolls tv show. And we were talking about it and I was saying like 'I hope they go to Morrowind, I'll be disappointed if it's just some Skyrim show.' (just cause so much Human fantasy like that and need other stuff,) And you know since there's lots of cool areas of Tamriel it would be cool to explore a few and then I said that I want elves (obviously.)
> 
> And then he was like 'oh no I just realised'
> 
> and I was like 'me too' because I know and I realised at the same time.
> 
> and then he was like 'the khajiit'
> 
> and I was like 'exactly'
> 
> and then he was like 'It'llo,be Cats' (because it was so bad he just smashed his keyboard I guess.)
> 
> and we were thinking the exact same thing because because it's so easy to **** up anthropomorphisms when they're realistic or alongside live action.
> 
> Also he's said the 'cat people and lizard people are the worst parts of elder scrolls' I don't agree in game but this could go very wrong in a TV show. And also I'm going to need them to go to Morrowind (Also everywhere but also Morrowind.) My brain is really messed up right now.
> 
> I'm hoping if there is a series and it's fairly long they could explore many things instead of it being like that one WoW film (OK it was a Warcraft film but whatever) I didn't even end up watching which will probably be the only one ever because **** you where's Illidan (and also the many other things.) But also I might watch that film eventually.
> 
> Also obviously Sheogorath has to appear at some point.


Spoiler Alert: The main protagonist starts out as a prisoner in the first episode.


----------



## Glue

MF Doom passed away


----------



## Replicante

O Ruthless Great Divine Director is definitely my favorite song of 2020.


----------



## MCHB

Bought this album when it first came out !


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fever Dream said:


> Spoiler Alert: The main protagonist starts out as a prisoner in the first episode.


It would be strange if they didn't.


----------



## Omni-slash

Persephone The Dread said:


> So my friend sent me this:
> 
> https://gamerant.com/elder-scrolls-tv-series-netflix/
> 
> about a possible elder scrolls tv show. And we were talking about it and I was saying like 'I hope they go to Morrowind, I'll be disappointed if it's just some Skyrim show.' (just cause so much Human fantasy like that and need other stuff,) And you know since there's lots of cool areas of Tamriel it would be cool to explore a few and then I said that I want elves (obviously.)
> 
> And then he was like 'oh no I just realised'
> 
> and I was like 'me too' because I know and I realised at the same time.
> 
> and then he was like 'the khajiit'
> 
> and I was like 'exactly'
> 
> and then he was like 'It'llo,be Cats' (because it was so bad he just smashed his keyboard I guess.)
> 
> and we were thinking the exact same thing because because it's so easy to **** up anthropomorphisms when they're realistic or alongside live action.
> 
> Also he's said the 'cat people and lizard people are the worst parts of elder scrolls' I don't agree in game but this could go very wrong in a TV show. And also I'm going to need them to go to Morrowind (Also everywhere but also Morrowind.) My brain is really messed up right now.
> 
> I'm hoping if there is a series and it's fairly long they could explore many things instead of it being like that one WoW film (OK it was a Warcraft film but whatever) I didn't even end up watching which will probably be the only one ever because **** you where's Illidan (and also the many other things.) But also I might watch that film eventually.
> 
> Also obviously Sheogorath has to appear at some point.


Hopefully they don't go the Skyrim route, Scandinavian inspired fantasy has been butchered enough, especially with the recent AC Valhalla I'm just bored of that setting and the tropes surrounding it. Elves in TES don't look hot like in lotr though, they're more like... Aliens. At least in game.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Omni-slash said:


> Hopefully they don't go the Skyrim route, Scandinavian inspired fantasy has been butchered enough, especially with the recent AC Valhalla I'm just bored of that setting and the tropes surrounding it. Elves in TES don't look hot like in lotr though, they're more like... Aliens. At least in game.


Yeah the Elder Scrolls character models in general aren't that attractive. I think some of those environments and cultures would be interesting though. Morrowind aesthetics are pretty cool and they have walking tree cities in Valenwood (though that would be a pain to create I imagine, and I can't really see it working out.)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I always click on Pale Waves music videos because of the thumbnails/video previews and every time I find their music really boring.
















"I keep wishing you would change"

yes, exactly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So lemme get this straight. I just watched a video of a man walking into a gym with a dead crab. He thinks it's alive then randomly walks off...:haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When you haven't even heard the Taylor Swift song this is a cover of:








> song has the word "Train" in the lyrics
> SW: it's free real estate


Hilarious.

I'm not feeling this at all but I appreciate that he did this.






Brian has been amusing his friends by chewing on some plastic flashbulbs.

ooh there's a Significant Other recording here:






It's good but my favourite part of the studio track which is very absent here is the when I had decent headphones and used to listen to that part years ago during the summer it was transcendental. I guess 2:55 in the above song is kinda like that but less intense. Also =O no xylophone. I was like 'no wait it's a glockenspiel right?' (because I'm typing this as a stream of consciousness,) and it is. so. If you type xylophone into google images though metal stuff will come up but I always remembered the difference as being glockenspiels are metal and xylophones have wooden bars. But anyway.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Still waiting on a CD I ordered last month with no update since Christmas Eve. 😒 Might get a refund if it doesn't get here in another week and I'll just reorder the album. lol


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This new music video for Ashnikko - Deal With It Feat. Kelis (Official Music Video) is doing that Pale Waves thing of being a really meh song with a cooler video only an even larger disparity because the video is a lot cooler than any Pale Waves music video. I'm not sure I can post it on this forum though because there's a sea monster with tentacle nipples and I don't really know where that falls on the spectrum of OK to post. It seems higher budget than her other work too wonder who made it.

I actually started a playlist for music videos because of this because I can't justify and don't want to bookmark this for the music track lol.

Speaking of this sort of thing this song is you know I could live without it but the choreography is quite mesmerising:


----------



## IcedOver

Just want to throw this out to folks who, like me, love movie theaters. Due to the pandemic, most theaters allow people to rent out whole auditoriums to view a movie with just their friends and family. The prices depend on the movie; a newer one might be about $150 and a classic $99. I had thought that you were restricted just to the movies currently showing at the theater as one smaller theater in my area has it. However, I looked on the websites of AMC and Cinemark, and they actually have a bunch more classic movies or even stuff from recent years that you can pick from for $99; you aren't limited just to the movies playing. So if you have a movie you've never viewed on the big screen and want to go with your family and split the cost, take a look at their websites. It's pretty cool! It doesn't have a bearing on me because I go to the movies regularly anyway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> This new music video for Ashnikko - Deal With It Feat. Kelis (Official Music Video) is doing that Pale Waves thing of being a really meh song with a cooler video only an even larger disparity because the video is a lot cooler than any Pale Waves music video. I'm not sure I can post it on this forum though because there's a sea monster with tentacle nipples and I don't really know where that falls on the spectrum of OK to post. It seems higher budget than her other work too wonder who made it.
> 
> I actually started a playlist for music videos because of this because I can't justify and don't want to bookmark this for the music track lol.


It's growing on me, but still overly autotuned and feel she could do better. Tbf that's most pop music though isn't it. Style over substance and maybe you can dance to it. And now and then you think 'the vocals would be good if she was in a rock band.' Fergie did that once. I always thought she had the right sound for rap rock/metal but luckily with YouTube all the universes can exist anyway going to wait for hard rock song from Alaina Marie Beaton. Also want Ashnikko to work on the vocals and release a hardcore punk song maybe. Maybe just punk. Going to manifest it with my mind. That's how it works right. Lol. Metal covers of pop songs are also great

Also the top comment on all her newer videos now seems to be the YouTuber Kat Blaque lol. beginning to understand why a lot of people assume she is bisexual lol from a purely aesthetic pov

Also every time someone calls her a princess in the comments I'm just thinking of that line

Hmm (said this before) she teamed up with Grimes and it was a pretty good track, but Grimes peak production is just better (I've only listened to maybe 10 of her songs maybe so):
















She does it all herself. I don't know who Ashnikko works with if anyone but there's a lot more potential possible with electronic/pop music. Grimes vocals often don't appeal to me though, it's alright in more ethereal songs. She sometimes teams up with people like her friend Hana (like on power,) which can work better.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I noticed that a lot of slightly older movies on DVD are pretty cheap now. I was at the store the other day and finally found where they moved all their DVDs to. I bought the Terminator Dark Fate DVD even though I don't particularly like that one. It was cheaper than I expected for a brand new DVD. I know DVD is not the thing like it used to be but the picture quality is still fine to me. Anyway, I had only seen it once so it was worth the price. I hate what they have done to the Terminator movies but I always buy the DVDs eventually anyway.

They have stripped DVD cases down to the bare minimum now but I don't usually keep mine in cases anyway. I just put them in a folder that holds a bunch of DVDs and I put the cases in a Sterilite tote in the garage. Someone will find them all 35 years from now and hate me because it's just the cases and they could have sold them for a small fortune if they had the DVDs in them.


----------



## Fever Dream

So, the dog in that Youtube video I just watched looks a lot like my sister's dog. It also has the same name, and wait, that is in fact my sister voice in the background. :lol I have no idea who made the video. It just randomly came up in my feed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah the Binding of Isaac soundtrack is actually really good lol. I listen to tons of stuff though. (I've still never managed to beat every level of the game lol..... Tbf stopped playing a while ago. Had about 30+ hours of not winning game. Just checked 37.3 hours. It made a top 25 hardest video game list so this is my excuse :blank)
















Also love when they're talking about Dark Souls and Shoe is like 'is that the scary game?' Might need to be more specific haha.

I've never played Dark Souls. You can't really avoid Dark Souls content online though (although apparently you can.) This might be the best video game moment ever in a game I haven't played, because 'so grossly incandescent':


* *












Lots of video game music is good though like the WoW and the Elder Scrolls soundtracks, some tracks from the Medievil soundtrack, Runescape, Final Fantasy VII etc soundtracks. The track with a title that makes no sense that was used in various memes:


* *












The Lavender Town theme obviously as I've mentioned 75 thousand times, iconic and in some thread recently:






WoW has the best soundtrack though I think.


* *












^ this is one of my favourites obviously that I've posted 75 thousand times as well.


* *












I can't like not link all the music but no there are too many.


* *









This isn't even music, basically ambient sounds, still somehow sounds good:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

This song autoplayed and I hadn't heard it before and couldn't place it so went over to the tab and ended up being Avenged Sevenfold (actually when this happens it's often with pretty interesting results like the post before this in this thread lmfao edit: nope not in this thread thought it was this one but it's not it's this post, Or when Arch Enemy songs play and I haven't listened to enough to recognise her voice so assume it's some metal band with a male vocalist they've had a few female vocalists so I mean Alissa White-Gluz, it's subtle but I can hear it now though. I should blind listen to music via YouTube more):






They seem like a band who have a few OK songs (some range I guess too like A Little Piece Of Heaven sounds like something Voltaire might write,) but I can't get over the dudebro energy of this one music video I saw ages ago:






I don't know what it is tbh, just something about the video is off putting to me.

They remind me of someone I knew at uni because I randomly also remember a conversation about them at a party I went to once where she was trying to justify why she liked the band despite thinking they were poor musically or something.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

As much as I like his music/aesthetics I'm not really surprised about Marilyn Manson he always gave me a weird vibe in a relationship sense (and no not because of his look, there are plenty of guys with similar looks,) and he always had problems with drugs. Plus all that stuff that came out with Twiggy and Jessicka Addams from JoJ. Think this song was about Marilyn Manson and his autobiography where he called her a groupie (most of this album is about Twiggy and their abusive relationship and how he stole his look from her.) I always liked this album as a teenager and didn't realise most of it was about them lol. (obviously there was all the **** with Trent Reznor too, that's common knowledge though.)






Wouldn't be surprised if some people exaggerate either especially high profile people since most seem mentally off and are probably abusive themselves but you lie and it comes back to bite you lol.

Their music is so moorish lol. Sucks they only made two albums. Scarling has one song I've heard/ liked this but they're not the same.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Million Dollar Baby is free with ads on Youtube. I tend to dig Eastwood's movies (or at least the ones he's directed that I've actually seen) but I hadn't seen this one until now (it was made after I ceased to have spare change to pay for movies).

Some people have compared it to Unforgiven in terms of how good it is so I guess I was maybe expecting way too much when I watched it. It was pretty good but it was nowhere near Unforgiven good. I don't know. Maybe it was made more for people who really like boxing. Maybe I should watch it again but I think as I get older, I'm less inclined to sit through movies I've seen before again. 


7/10


----------



## truant

Every time I see someone fitting my general physical profile being cast as the villain of a movie I'm reminded that I have the Iconic Evil look.


* *






































































The paler, balder, and uglier someone is, the more evil they are. Except I'm Super Evil because I'm also trans, which means I'm a sexual predator as well (like Count Dracula there on the end). Most evil bald guys come across as asexual, though also vaguely queer. (Notice the absence of eyebrows, which I also lack.)

Works for females and aliens, too, obv.


















Cut Dr. Evil because he's just a caricature of all the others.


----------



## Myosr

Another post just reminded me of some really old songs (my breakup songs, or more accurately, I used to listen to them near the end of the relationship and they're so associated with that period in my life, I tear up just listening to one now):

(1)






I'm not even sure what the song is about, but the way my brain works with songs is it latches on certain sentences or phrases and I build different parallel interpretations that are inconsistent often, and just emotional crap.

I have a weird suspicion that at least some of the songs by this band are about a BPD relationship of some sort. Not sure how long I'll make this post, so we'll see if we get there. Let's start with this song:



> Once I got to witness a murder
> Blood spattered sheets, it was still a dream


I knew I would never be the one to leave because that would've been murder. I just locked myself up from everything inside myself, not even admitted to myself what I was doing, maybe it's passive aggressive, but I didn't want her to force me to kill her, it sounds crazy, but that's what it felt like in the last few months, like I'm being forced to kill her, and me refusing to do so. I remember vaguely thinking, 'oh well. I was never going to have a good life anyway, maybe just stay'.

This is kind of ironic (in the darkest way) given how things ended up.



> Would I have been reflected from the mirror of yours
> When darkness well kept in my lifeless home?
> But so much changed since then
> When days still stretched into sleepless nights
> *So much changed since then
> Associations
> *


I have some memory of us sitting in a cafe near the end of a relationship. Me exhausted, afraid, professing love I no longer felt. She called me out, told me what I didn't even want to admit to myself "you're afraid of me". I felt horrible for being afraid of her, but I was. And I couldn't lie. I can never lie. I just realized I've been through so much pain for months and months my brain no longer associated her with anything that can be called love.



> *Honestly, they will flee and I did always disagree but now I am losing myself
> To something that in a long run will disappear
> The things you fear are always for real and you are losing yourself
> The past nightmares bow to none*


I used to cry a lot whenever they mentioned past nightmares in this album since I just thought of her trauma and how it was unhealable and "bowed to none" not to love, not to hope, not to anything.

Also I guess my mind just has this random interpretations of who is singing this "Honestly, they will flee" umm seems like BPD fear of abandonment. But then the rest is kind of confused, since not sure who is singing me or her? but the way they sing it in the end of the song is very painful for some reason, and how it sounds like a long run on sentence.



> How could one care how far does the bird fly when its passing by is so irrelevant?
> How could one care how fast does the wind blow when he's still trapped inside these four corners?


I remember someone making fun of how obscure metal subgenres were filled with unpeotic garbage. I guess it's bad, but I like how they sing it.

---

(2)






Maybe this is an innocent breakup song, but my mind was so broken at that time I guess, I was almost sure it was about a similar relationship



> This liquid enlightenment solves even the problems of the deepest kind
> Knife is on the table and noose attached
> Bottle is open but the misery remains
> *There are things they couldn't know
> *Friends all gathered he is still alone


They couldn't. They can't. If you haven't experienced it first hand, it's impossible to understand.



> Atrocities that followed carved a cross to heavy to bear
> Darkness grew greater every single day behind that *friendly yet empty stare*


emptiness!



> Investigations have been open since she left us far behind
> *We wonder why she is longer around
> Some say she has crossed the borderline*


I assumed at the time they just threw in that word as a hint.



> Chill is felt when passing the chair that moth-bitten blanket hid
> Stairway down to the invisible one still unfixed like the trace of the struggle:
> *"Weep... your sobbing won't affect me now
> Suffer...It is merely music to my hears
> Turn your back on me
> Is that the best move you could do?
> Pretending is over now
> I don't give a fvck about you"*


I'm not sure who's supposed to be talking here. It's super scary because in my head it's kind of like a double quote, at least the first part about 'weeping'. I did try to hate her for a little while, but I always felt I'd rather die than commit to that narrative it made me feel so dirty.



> We know why she is no longer around
> *But on whose hammer did she die? -Mine
> *We won't see her ever again


...

----

EDIT: Oh, I shouldn't have posted this in the 'entertainment' section, I didn't mean to go that deep in my crap, but it kind of doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I kinda want to see the new M. Night Shyamalan movie. Some of his movies I like. But I'm not sure about the trailer yet. Split was his best one imo so it might be hard for another one of his movies to be as good as that one. If I end up not liking the new one, no loss to me. Plenty of other movies to watch.


----------



## IcedOver

The _Lord of the Rings_ movies are coming back to theaters this week in my area and I think they're already playing in some others. I feel like I should be interested in going but for some reason I'm just not. If they were releasing the extended editions (which I have never viewed), it might spur me to go, but from what I can tell, it's the original theatrical versions. Those movies and I think Peter Jackson's whole style are played out. It belongs to the early 2000s and I just don't feel an overwhelming urge to revisit them. I really only like _Fellowship_; I went to that six times in the theater, more than any other single movie I've ever been to. The other two have their moments but overall are too busy and not well paced. The music which I loved back then just doesn't seem appealing today. The _Hobbit_ movies I have to say were underwhelming and also very poorly paced, making me even less enthusiastic. So I can't decide.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> I always click on Pale Waves music videos because of the thumbnails/video previews and every time I find their music really boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I keep wishing you would change"
> 
> yes, exactly.


It's still happening:






I'm very easy. 'Hmm well maybe this time it will be better *click*' 'nope still not Jack off Jill boring, just got tricked by goths again.'

Lol reminds me of this standup (but like replace short hair with gothish look. Also timestamp)






I wanted The Craft but got gen z's music is all dying again (I don't know their ages.) OK the singer is like the youngest millennial but still the music has that sound.

Would also have accepted something like:






OK lol that's now age restricted dunno why ± CRIM3S - Lost (Sidewalks and Skeletons Remix) ± non music video version:






which is like dying with style.










I should mention though this song (the first embedded one) is better I think than some of their others like this:






Anyway /old man yells at clouds.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I have this really weird quirk where I like one band but not the off-shoot band, or I like the off-shoot but not the original. Idk what it is but it's happened several times.

Bob Dylan? No, just no. Travelling Wilburys? Hell yes.
Eric Clapton? Meh. Cream? Awesome.
Motley Crue? Hit and miss. Sixx:A.M.? Gods.

And the latest one, which I discovered today:
Misfits? Not my style. Danzig? Listenable in the right mood.

Beatles, Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Black Veil Brides. Love them all. Lead singers' solo stuff? Not so much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

TheWelshOne said:


> I have this really weird quirk where I like one band but not the off-shoot band, or I like the off-shoot but not the original. Idk what it is but it's happened several times.
> 
> Bob Dylan? No, just no. Travelling Wilburys? Hell yes.
> Eric Clapton? Meh. Cream? Awesome.
> Motley Crue? Hit and miss. Sixx:A.M.? Gods.
> 
> And the latest one, which I discovered today:
> Misfits? Not my style. Danzig? Listenable in the right mood.
> 
> *Beatles, Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Black Veil Brides. Love them all. Lead singers' solo stuff? Not so much*.


 Of those, I only like Pink Floyd. I don't like most of Gilmour's solo stuff but I like most of Waters's solo stuff (Although his more recent solo stuff hasn't been that great to me).

I have fairly limited taste in music but more than that (I guess) I have never had much patience for exploring everything that is out there. I am not going to sit down and listen to something that isn't immediately appealing. Most of the stuff I do like, I got into it gradually through stuff I heard on the radio or something. I was never going to go buy an album I'd never heard. I was highly unlikely to listen to stuff even from artists everyone likes if I listened to a couple of their songs and either disliked them or found them to be listenable but not remarkable.

I am more likely to have a fondness for a humdrum song that was heavily played on the radio in the 80s simply because it was free and you kind of had to listen to the radio without skipping stuff. I would often end up liking songs I initially didn't like simply because of repetition.


----------



## TheWelshOne

WillYouStopDave said:


> Of those, I only like Pink Floyd. I don't like most of Gilmour's solo stuff but I like most of Waters's solo stuff (Although his more recent solo stuff hasn't been that great to me).
> 
> I have fairly limited taste in music but more than that (I guess) I have never had much patience for exploring everything that is out there. I am not going to sit down and listen to something that isn't immediately appealing. Most of the stuff I do like, I got into it gradually through stuff I heard on the radio or something. I was never going to go buy an album I'd never heard. I was highly unlikely to listen to stuff even from artists everyone likes if I listened to a couple of their songs and either disliked them or found them to be listenable but not remarkable.
> 
> I am more likely to have a fondness for a humdrum song that was heavily played on the radio in the 80s simply because it was free and you kind of had to listen to the radio without skipping stuff. I would often end up liking songs I initially didn't like simply because of repetition.


That's the beauty of things like Spotify. I can get an artist's full back catalogue and see if I'm interested. I've found a few bands like that and then bought their stuff. But yeah, radio was definitely how I used to do it - although there's always the fear of buying an album based on one song you heard and hating it. I did that with The Zutons. Loved one song, hated the rest of the album :lol


----------



## Myosr

Good metal is associated with bad English in my mind. :con

It's also more cringe if it's done live and the lyrics is just too bad. But in my mind I guess I just focus on the music and find some deeper meaning to the lyrics : /

I like this song for the riffs (~ 4:15) but what is this?



> To depart is to return
> To leave is to stay it is said
> To decide is to hesitate
> Next decade will wait for me


What does this even mean? To leave is to stay? To decide is to hesitate? Ugh. I hate when they say random stuff like that and I keep thinking if it even means anything.

https://@www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpfILcUdnsw

---

I guess one reason I like French metal (aside from just liking how it sounds in metal) is that I don't need to convince myself some crappy lyrics is actually deep :sigh


----------



## ShadowOne

Predator 2018 might be the stupidest ****ing movie I've watched in a very long time


----------



## zkv

I should watch this show.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Meet Joe Black (haven't seen it in years,) disappointed me, maybe because when I heard about the concept I overestimated how interesting it would be, I dunno. But Thomas Newman is a really good composer so I still like this:


----------



## Fever Dream

Persephone The Dread said:


> Meet Joe Black (haven't seen it in years,) disappointed me, maybe because when I heard about the concept I overestimated how interesting it would be, I dunno. But Thomas Newman is a really good composer so I still like this:


Yeah I agree, Thomas Newman is extremely talented. I guess I'd describe a fair amount of his work as having a "haunted melancholy" to it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah I agree, Thomas Newman is extremely talented. I guess I'd describe a fair amount of his work as having a "haunted melancholy" to it.


Yeah he did a really good job with The Shawshank Redemption and Road to Perdition soundtracks also that one track from American Beauty (I haven't actually even seen that film hah.)


----------



## zkv

How do people not love The Village and Lady in the Water? I'll admit after those, Shyamalan made three really bad films, but after that I enjoyed Split. The Visit was OK. The idea for Glass intrigued me, but I was disappointed when I watched it. But going back to the first two, seriously, they're great! How can people make fun of them?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

So I was looking at Amazon's video service and noticed there are a lot of things you have to pay extra for even if you're paying for their video service. No thank you! Like I was looking to see how many of my favorite old TV shows I could watch with Prime without paying extra and noticed The A Team isn't free with Prime. Neither is Knight Rider. They can't be serious. Both of these shows were on NBC for free in the 80s. Or even if you wanted to compare it with cable TV, you paid a monthly fee for your cable and you didn't have to pay extra for anything except for the most premium stuff. I don't know. Just seems like a rotten deal to me. Even though I understand cable TV was not generally on-demand like the digital services are now, that was a technological limitation. So something like Amazon Prime Video would be the modern equivalent to old school cable. Except that it isn't.


----------



## zkv

I recently rewatched This is the End and even though it's not necessarily a laugh out loud moment, I think my favorite moment in it (there's a bunch of funny stuff though) is simply hearing Jonah Hill say "Oh, really? Does it compel me? Does it, Jay? Is the power of Christ compelling me? Is that what's happening? Guess what: it's not that compelling." in demon voice. I'm smiling watching it and typing right now. Jonahillisms with a voice filter. I'm so simple.


----------



## alienjunkie

just finished Behind her eyes and I looooooved it


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Man I shouldn't read the comments before listening to stuff they're mostly comparisons between this song and Bring me The Horizon's music, I like some of BMTM's music tracks but I also don't need anything else too similar and it's somewhat boring.






Anyway this is OK, but I'm not blown away. Parts of it just kind of blur together in an uninspired way like the electronic parts aren't interesting to me either.

I dunno what do I want electronic music to sound like though?


* *



























Yes. Trying to decide on just one Coil track to link. Lol. Also linking 50%~ of Throbbing Gristle.

edit: or you know obviously

Not really sure how he does it but he can even make something banally ubiquitous like synthpop sound pretty great. Like he just comes into a genre years after it's been killed maybe that's his thing haha like prog rock. He's getting started a little early this time maybe but then again with the lack of cultural movement/hauntology eh nothing amazingly new is likely coming right now.


* *












I think she's a decent vocalist though and I like her energy.






This is more interesting, still something missing.

I think vocally this song from their last album was possibly the best:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Jimmy Neutron singing Gangsta's Paradise? 😂 lol I played that clip like 5 times in a row. Too funny.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

You know I was saying in another thread where I posted a bunch of HIM tracks that I preferred this song these days:






And just heard this one since I've now ended up listening to a bunch of their songs again over the past week:






Haven't heard that one again but it's from the same album, and it's their first one. So I guess a kind of predictable opinion from most people for most bands but yeah kind of like their early work more I think.

But yeah a lot of their other music is good musically anyway, it gets pretty cringy/cheesy lyrically at times though and I guess this has a more raw sound as well.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'd like to thank the people of this thread:



Persephone The Dread said:


> lol thread reminds me of MSI song lyrics.
> 
> I wanna make some babies
> I wanna get it on
> I wanna make you horny
> But I can't get it up
> I wanna make some money
> But I don't want no job
> I wanna make you horny
> But I can't get it up


Since I then went and listened to the song and was reading through the comments and saw this from 3 years ago:



> I'm playing this at my wedding


But then I clicked on her profile because duh. And not bad.











Hmm there's a song on her band's channel called social anxiety:


----------



## zkv

I don't know, but cool. I love how worked up he gets.










Possibly the best stoner performance ever.

I don't need more Afterlife, no more Afterlife is needed. It should've been just that first season, he got over his existential crisis and got the girl. He's got to get the girl again? Plus the therapist character gains prominence and becomes extremely obnoxious. I don't know what else they're gonna do since the conflict idea for the show was solved at the end of season one. Needless to say, I'll end up watching the third season anyway.










The greatest idea anyone has ever had.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Mihai from Kemono Jihen is the most relatable immortal I've ever seen. Learnt everything, read everything, and now he just games all day. I feel like this would totally be me as an immortal.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm enjoying Pond's music.


----------



## Myosr

Imagine being treated like royalty 3500 years after your death.
I really liked the orchestra. The parade + orchestra starts at 1:24

timestamped

The good bits are the departure (1:26 to 1:36). It was done a lot better than I expected. The synchronization between the camera, music and people is pretty neat.

My favorite part has to be the Hymn for Isis though (1:43 to 1:51).
It's in ancient Egyptian and my understanding that they tried to get the words and pronunciation as accurate as they could. I've also seen other people saying it's their favorite part.
Also, the singer seems so emotional, you'd think Isis might actually hear her : P 
(I'm sure she'll be like: 2000 years is such a long time, why wake me up guys?)
EDIT: I just watched an interview with her and she says it was her dream to sing in that language, so good for her. 



> O men and gods
> In the mountain
> She is the only lady
> Behold Isis as she give birth of the day
> Behold Isis as she is the lady of Ament (west, kingdom of dead). And the two lands
> Behold of Isis as she is the eye of Re the great among states
> Behold Isis as she gives many gifts to the king of upper and low Egypt.


The arrival starts at 1:57 to the end cannon shots and all.

---

I wonder if souls exist what would these kings be feeling then? It's really weird to think that these are actual people preserved for such a long time. ._.

(Well aside from the fact that they put Hatshepsut and Thutmose III may not like being in the same parade, at least according to some accounts ). I've always had a great affinity for Hatshepsut, so I'm glad she's there. 








Hatshepsut - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




^ Also like her statues, even the bearded sphinx one.










I love the cars though. They blend quite well. I'd want to have one of those for a casket. Also, the music.

Also, people waving at mummies passing by seems like a weird concept. 

Democracy is overrated. Bring back the god-kings.

---

Okay, I'm posting a video for just the hymn because I keep listening to it. 
Here's one with lyrics on screen
I love how they didn't choose the Hellenized version of the name / and words in general, lol. Though a lot of the pronunciation is guess work and has evolved over the centuries any way.







𓊨𓏏𓁐
𓊨 = throne symbol, pronounced "ı͗s" 
𓏏 = half loaf of bread "t"
𓁐 =means this word represents a goddess (not pronounced)

My understanding is that it was originally "ı͗s.t" then evolved on and the t was dropped (_Ēse_ ) and then the Greeks made it (Isis)

In the song they chose the "ı͗s.t" pronunciation (00:42 - 00:44)

It's also interesting that she's symbolized by a throne (there seems to be a disagreement as to why). It looks kind of cute/funny the way she was drawn with a throne over her head.










Okay, enough Egyptology for now.


----------



## IcedOver

I did a "Seinfeld" online live trivia game last night. I think it was about 12-14 total individuals or teams on Zoom and on a trivia platform. Sixty questions, and you type in your answers, no multiple choice. It was expert-level stuff, really arcane details as well as guest characters' names, quote and picture IDs. I came in 7th but did really well overall and the whole field was competitive; no way anybody was beating the top 2-3 teams. An example of a question I missed was the time that the power went off when Jerry had to wake up Jean-Paul. Or one that I got right - who was the guy that Kramer guessed Mr. Morgan looked like when George showed him his picture? That's the level of detail.

It was pretty fun. If anybody's interested, look on the Reddit board for "Seinfeld" for alerts of when the guy does it next. Does anybody know of similar pop culture online trivia meets where you compete live against others? Never done that before, and I'm a trivia/game show dude.


----------



## zkv

I watched Friends a ton of times because we had all the DVDs, and only caught random reruns of Seinfeld on TV. Seinfeld is better though. Every now and then I watch an episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm. I'll watch it all the way to the end, slowly.


----------



## Replicante

Myosr said:


> 𓊨𓏏𓁐
> 𓊨 = throne symbol, pronounced "ı͗s"
> 𓏏 = half loaf of bread "t"
> 𓁐 =means this word represents a goddess (not pronounced)
> 
> My understanding is that it was originally "ı͗s.t" then evolved on and the t was dropped (_Ēse_ ) and then the Greeks made it (Isis)
> 
> In the song they chose the "ı͗s.t" pronunciation (00:42 - 00:44)
> 
> It's also interesting that she's symbolized by a throne (there seems to be a disagreement as to why). It looks kind of cute/funny the way she was drawn with a throne over her head.


Thanks for the class. The parade was amazing imo. I liked the cars too.


----------



## IcedOver

zkv said:


> I watched Friends a ton of times because we had all the DVDs, and only caught random reruns of Seinfeld on TV. Seinfeld is better though. Every now and then I watch an episode of Curb Your Enthusiasm. I'll watch it all the way to the end, slowly.


I've never watched "Friends" (and never want to) or, surprisingly, "Curb". I don't have HBO and never felt compelled to watch "Curb" for some reason despite considering "Seinfeld" the best show ever.


----------



## Noimportant




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I don't care what people say about metal, I even kind of get it but it's great when you're in a mood.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Moved the post that was here originally to S&C, but luckily already have something else to post and replace this with lol.

Is there some reason this was playing all the time in real life in the UK in 2010~? It came out in 1998.








> The song was covered by Mitchell Sigman for _The Electro-Industrial Tribute to Rob Zombie_ in 2002. It was also covered by *gothic** metalcore band Motionless in White in 2009* and remixed by electronic rock band Crosses for the album _Mondo Sex Head_ in 2012. Singer-songwriter Lissie covered the song for the horror film _Haunt_ (2019).


Could be that, I didn't hear anything by Motionless in White until like 2015 or later though and it was always the original version in public.






Vaguely darkwave. I like it but they're not trying to make it their own (besides the vaguely dark wave twist to some of the music, actually even the original is kind of like that now I think about it. Parts of the cover are giving me Cruxshadows vibes though) This is probably early for them though. Look at the myspace url in the video hahaaaa.

They did that though on their first album lol like in original tracks just randomly segue into other people's lyrics.






They did it with The Smiths, and I feel like I remember them doing it with The Cure somewhere too. Right yeah The Cure reference is here:


----------



## asittingducky

Will the metal make the trash and psychos go away?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So maybe I'll finally get to see A Quiet Place 2 this year.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## christacat

Don't why I bother liking any movies or actors or TV shows. They either have 0 fan base, or I'm picked on over my tastes or they get 'cancelled' or called out by the woke idiots. In the end I'll just watch and enjoy nothing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I only watched about half this video but yeah I thought this sounded dumb when I first heard about it. If the point of your music is to be edgy and piss people off, and then you succeed (and at a greater level then before due to social media,) what's the problem? Can people just not take the heat anymore? There's always been people who criticised and wanted to ban edgy music and like Kat says it's not supposed to be mainstream in the first place by design. That was never the point. So 'it would never become mainstream today because of cancel culture' is dumb because that was never the point of such music. Also, what happened to 'no such thing as bad press all press is good press' lol?

I guess it would never work today because people care about being criticised on social media.

Damn this video is such low quality.






It's not real punk/underground if they don't have <100 subscribers and you didn't find them in the comments section saying 'I'm going to play this at my wedding' while listening to the MSI track 'get it up' :











Or this (punk just means underrated now, this is hands down the most underrated band I have ever found in terms of music quality and discussion):






46 subscribers on YouTube, found them through a tumblr page I think. After dropping the album this is from they mysteriously vanished.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ I think he'd be very disappointed in punk now because I get the vibe that male sensitivity 'can't be punk' so I imagine Crywank (non-binary, sjw snowflake kinda person.) Would really tick a lot of these old dudes off. It's like the subtext to every discussion.

On that note. (I bet they'd hate having any label applied to the music lol. I've heard people call it 'anti-folk')











Now I'm Jar Jar Binks, I don't give a ****ing ****!
Split myself into three parts with a pay-to-play mechanic
Now I'm a punk band from the sticks, anti-capitalist
Big break! Big tour! Sponsored by energy drinks






^ honestly one of the more interesting/relatable lyricists of the millennial generation. Can never decide on a single track to link. The Barbie one is great too lyrically lol:







* *





Like a flip flop feminists relationship with Barbie
Hardly the unsung perfectionist, perhaps white supremacist
Or Is this over analysis of plastic?
A fanatic franticly forge five thousand words
On the relevance and development of marketing to girls
And the harshness of the world, against all odds she worked 130 jobs
But still thrilled mostly by the presence of heartthrobs
Unaffected by patriarchy or recessions, but soon it must be questioned
Does the doll face only represent what first is projected
Grammar and spellcheck, half these points make no sense
The deadlines days away and their conclusions a conflicted mess
So how did molded plastic become so problematic
Where negi readings are dramatic but posis over-romantic
And maybe Barbie would rather be a gnarly dirty harpy
Tattoos drawn on with sharpie, kissing girls at a party
A figure once seen as pristine whilst preserved in a box
Most barbies end up naked and limbless with their hair shaved off
Perhaps it should be mentioned that Barbie would be sectioned
Having weigh-ins everyday for what others call perfection
You can say she's just a doll so what does their size really mean
60s slumber party Barbie still read books saying don't eat
Perhaps an ever-changing icon reflecting female progress
Perhaps a shallow feminism focused on individual success

And now we are over the word count
Got to edit down what's written with no conclusion found out
Tangled and confused and now scared of being misread
Wishing they'd done GI Joe male violence and conscription instead
Exhausting approaches Barbies subtext seems absent
A one dimensional character with endless multifacets
Time is nearly up they must be pragmatic
Conclusion: the most human thing about Barbie is the fact she's problematic


After quick and heavy editing
Self-flagellation for a cop-out ending
In time they hand their essay in
They forgot their referencing

You have failed you degree
£27,000 down the drain
Ask yourself, "Was it worth it?
What did you learn about Barbie?"




Actually quoted this in my signature (this isn't Crywank, think that's obvious but just in case since the above three tracks were):






I sing at fascists 'til my head comes off
I am Dennis Skinner's molotov
I'm lefty, I'm soft
I'm minimum wage job
I am a mongrel dog
I'm just another ****
I'm scum
I'm scum
This snowflake's an avalanche
Dirty rotten filthy scum
For a long long while I'm known as
Dirty rotten filthy scum
For a long old while I'm known as scum
I'm scum


----------



## WillYouStopDave

For Pink Floyd fans (be sure to read the comments!)

I have been listening to BOTH The Final Cut and The Wall for years and never knew this!


----------



## IcedOver

If anybody's interested in a live, expert-level "Seinfeld" trivia competition, the link is below for tomorrow at 8:00 EST. I've done it once and it was really fun. These are pretty small details. Examples:

*What NFL quarterback's name does George like to pronounce?
*Where did Kramer hear that the Today Sponge was taken off the market?
*Who does Frank consider a very good dancer?
*What comic strip did Jerry still need to read in the paper he took back from his "college buddy" who needed the want ads?

Seinfeld Trivia – Master of Your Domain (Expert Level)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

New season of Black Summer coming out next month? Yes yes and yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Totally forgot about this song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

So I've never been that into Poppy. There were some weird tracks I tangentially paid attention to, something about concrete.






Some weird videos with that guy Titanic Sinclair where they ripped off someone called Mars Argo or something. And then she had some drama with Grimes who I'm more aware of after they collab'd or something. Basically her entire career has been filled with controversy.

But respect for knowing Jack off Jill. Massively underrated band I spam on this forum every week. When I clicked on this I was like 'well I know it won't be a JoJ cover' but then it was.











Yeah this is now about Jack off Jill again.











Just look at how the end of this song:

Angels **** Devils Kiss

Goes into their next album:

When I Am Queen


----------



## Persephone The Dread

OK I'll have to add this to a new post because how dare you 'unfurl' Jack off Jill. Wait it didn't do that it just made them hyperlinks. That's worse.

Just look (what? You mean listen,) at how the mental break down at the end of this song:






Goes into their next album:






This upload is from a scratched CD or something so the audio is ****ed up in places, but kind of more authentic that way:


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Omg. New Garbage album out tomorrow.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The new Garbage album is already my favorite album of the year. 🤩


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I just watched a frog eat a giant hornet with funny music playing in the video for entertainment. 😂


----------



## IcedOver

I guess Conan O'Brien is ending his TBS show this week. I watched his show when it started in 1993 but really got into it in the late '90s and 2000s. This new TBS show I just couldn't get into; it wasn't as funny, seemed to have a lot less dark humor. Plus, I don't dig Andy too much. Conan's original show became better when Andy left. At any rate, I wish I had watched more of this TBS show. Instead of tuning into that, I was more apt to watch a "Seinfeld" rerun.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, there's going to be a crossover between Scooby-Doo and Courage the Cowardly Dog? I might watch it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## truant

Just watched the original _Death Wish_ from 1974 with Charles Bronson. And there are some thugs in the first scene and I'm like, "Wow, that guy looks a lot like a young Jeff Goldblum in a silly hat ... wait, I think that is Jeff Goldblum in a silly hat. Omg, that's a young Jeff Goldblum in a silly hat." Turns out, Freak #1 was his very first role.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmao 😂 This showed up on my recommendations. Too funny.


----------



## christacat

christacat said:


> Don't why I bother liking any movies or actors or TV shows. They either have 0 fan base, or I'm picked on over my tastes or they get 'cancelled' or called out by the woke idiots. In the end I'll just watch and enjoy nothing.



some artist I had been listening to for 4 years posts a pathetic notes apology that he did something bad with a younger fan via DMs...so guess I can't like him or listen to him anymore.
In the end I'll just end up liking no musicians or bands or actors.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> After returning to her hometown of Roswell, New Mexico, the daughter of undocumented immigrants discovers her teenage crush is an alien who has kept his unearthly abilities hidden his entire life. She protects his secret as the two reconnect, but when a violent attack points to a greater alien presence on Earth, the politics of fear and hatred threaten to expose him.


Guess I will try this and see if it's going to be more like the Buffy meets alien show I wanted years ago. Probably won't be though. I actually thought it was going to be a sequel like they're into adulthood now or something which could have been interesting too, but it's actually just another version. Will probably miss the early 2000s vibe. I'm not holding my breath over it being good because most sci-fi on TV doesn't really work for me.

There's some kind of false nostalgia I have about the whole alien and desert landscape thing though. I feel like I came across a word for that recently but maybe not like anemoia but not quite. That's why I like Strangetown in The Sims 2 a lot.

Also it's on the CW and I don't know what it is with that network but they always have distractingly conventionally attractive casts and I know that can't be it because what TV show doesn't right? But something about everyone they cast always seems off putting to me and too fake when I look at promotional stuff and whatever. Like they just grabbed a bunch of models from somewhere. I'm also too old really but then I didn't really have that issue with the Sabrina TV show that I ended up watching.

I started googling related to that and apparently there's a quote about that in the Supergirl TV show. I couldn't find a clip of it, but did stumble on this.






Hmm so much like Clark Kent Supergirl is also more attractive in unrealistic glasses disguise.  Must run in their family. Maybe I should watch Supergirl with the non immersion breaking conventionally attractive characters. Is there a Superwoman too? Like there's a Batgirl and Batwoman. When I was a kid I have a vague memory of wondering about where Superwoman was and I think my mum had to explain that Wonder Woman was different and not a female Superman. Maybe my mum didn't explain though I don't remember just a vague memory of thinking something about that and learning that Wonder Woman was not Super Woman.



> Superwoman is the name of several fictional characters, who are supervillains appearing in stories published by DC Comics. All are evil or corrupted alternate-universe counterparts of Wonder Woman.


Oh dear.

Oh found a clip:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The Flush Capacitor...


----------



## extremly

Invincible is not horrible, but is overhyped. Western television is such a heap of demoralization and propaganda that any half decent show automatically gets undeserved praises for being slightly above the toxic waste that is the average. You cannot compare invincible character development with even a second rate anime or manga.


----------



## extremly

Red Rising is the future, but with different characters. I just wonder which "player" will take the pioneering step. The ending of red rising was 
* *




disappointing. I think this novel was the writer's first so it makes sense the ending was far from perfect


 and I recommend the book!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't even pick a top 5 favorite bands/artists anymore. 💀 It's impossible with how many bands/artists I enjoy these days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So they really made a flying car and flew it in the air? Lol


----------



## alwaysrunning

Watched England thrash Germany the other day all on my own - cue the violins, haha. I really enjoyed watching it on my own. I wouldn't like to watch it with others as I'd feel I have to be overly overjoyed and expressive. I was just kinda open mouthed in surprise and smiling when they scored. I'm not a big footie fan so they def won cos I watched haha. I really like the atmosphere and seeing the emotion on people's faces; real emotion. Football is one thing in life where it's okay if your male to publicly break down and cry. After the first goal I was like come on 90 minutes come on lol. It's a bit stressful 😸 I don't even like football that much. I was wondering if they would ever do away with headering the ball cos of the association with Alzheimer's or something. I can't believe they are thinking to erect a statue of Gareth Southgate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> Guess I will try this and see if it's going to be more like the Buffy meets alien show I wanted years ago. Probably won't be though. *I actually thought it was going to be a sequel like they're into adulthood now or something which could have been interesting too, but it's actually just another version.* Will probably miss the early 2000s vibe. I'm not holding my breath over it being good because most sci-fi on TV doesn't really work for me.
> 
> There's some kind of false nostalgia I have about the whole alien and desert landscape thing though. I feel like I came across a word for that recently but maybe not like anemoia but not quite. That's why I like Strangetown in The Sims 2 a lot.
> 
> Also it's on the CW and I don't know what it is with that network but they always have distractingly conventionally attractive casts and I know that can't be it because what TV show doesn't right? But something about everyone they cast always seems off putting to me and too fake when I look at promotional stuff and whatever. Like they just grabbed a bunch of models from somewhere. I'm also too old really but then I didn't really have that issue with the Sabrina TV show that I ended up watching.



I didn't end up watching it after this post but am now. It looks like it actually is a sequel so I kept reading conflicting info. It's been stupidly fast paced in the first episode and too cheesy or the writing just isn't great. Max is kind of insane like Twilight kind of nonsense. In the second episode there's this line:


* *




I think your sister was murdered.... By an alien.




And I honestly just laughed even though it's supposed to be serious. The delivery was so I dunno.

It's not brilliant lol.



> This new version doesn't compare to the original (1999). The original was kitschy, quirky and fun, but also suspenseful. The story is silly, but the original version managed to make it compelling. The acting was good, and the characters were cool. In the original, the writers and actors understood the value of subtle humor in a show about teenage aliens, while still making the audience care about the characters and their journey. This new version is just garbage. The actors and the acting is generic. The production value is horrible. *The background music is relentlessly annoying and artificial.* The writing is, again, generic. It is not suspenseful, but actually pretty boring and predictable. Don't waste your time. Watch the original (1999) show instead.


Yeah lol, I think this is the only show I can remember watching where I've had a problem with music lol.


----------



## extremly

I don't know if I like this song because of it's lyrics or Gnarl's powerful voice


----------



## extremly

Kate Bush is so special. I cringe at many of her songs but I am struck by many songs as well.

this one is right on the edge for me


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol I'm watching videos of abandoned buildings and mansions again. Don't know why but some of them seem rather creepy. At least going by yourself would be. 🤔 Especially if you were in the woods. Then all of a sudden you hear a loud scream. Haha, my imagination. 😂

But seriously, some of the abandoned mansions even from the 70s look so beautiful. 🤩


----------



## extremly

Sometimes I fear I will forget a song or an artist. But at this point I have heard so many songs and I have written so little of it down that I more than likely have forgotten some already. I am going to upload all of the music I can recall onto a decentralized network for safe keeping. It is dumb since music is of limited meaning to my identity, except perhaps that some music (like some books, and movies) hold special meaning for me and I'll like to recall it someday for sentimentality sake. But still. At this rate I should start saving and recalling as much music as I can music that is meaningful to me somewhere unless I wish to forget some with time.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I watch weird stuff on YouTube sometimes. Lol


----------



## system

the fallen king
you and wackness a common thing
birds like yall often sing
been rapping since before compact disks
you lack weaponry to combat this
get the next line
im the best shine
everything fire in text rhyme
you should fall back
cuz all yall wack
i get high staring at tall wall cracks
the beast flow
you shook like when you see ghosts
im the truth if you need hope
pain and love i bleed both


----------



## system

sorry foe so many verses...feeling creative 






ima tryna make ends
swing on you like cave men
me and legends write with the same pen
gods gift
the thoughts swift
that bring raw ish
first kill
the verse iLL
you display the worst skill
the fresh is here
the best to hear
mc vet to fear


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Seeing Patrick Bateman in this knocked me into the stratosphere


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao 💀😂


----------



## IcedOver

I don't give a damn about Tyler Perry and am not interested in his work, but I've been noticing how ubiquitous he is, how much work he does. I knew about the feature films, 22 of them since 2006 which seem to come out every few months. I knew that he produced several TV series but assumed it was an executive producer situation of his name being slapped on them. Looking closer on Wikipedia, I'm super surprised to find that he also is the sole credited writer and director of almost all of the episodes of all of these TV series - 14 series and hundreds of episodes. It looks like he has six currently in production, all totally written and directed by him. To be fair, these look like pretty low-quality shows, and tuning in to one seems to confirm that (plus the fact that Wikipedia does not have a "Reception" section for any of them, thus intentionally shielding them from criticism for narrative purposes). It's just surprising.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😂😂😂 Oh my gosh. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream


----------



## truant

Just watched _Jolt_ (with Beckinsale). Wasn't planning on it, but I couldn't get Prime to play videos for some reason and it was the only one that would play.

Anyway, not a great movie, but it was kind of interesting because her character has anger management issues and every time someone annoys her she gets these sudden violent fantasies and has to struggle to resist the urge to act on them. And it was like, "Yeah, that's exactly what happens to me," haha. Except that I have OCD, not anger management issues, and I get the fantasies all the time, not just when people annoy me. And I've never actually acted on my violent urges. But otherwise it felt eerily familiar.

This is why I don't like working with the public. It's just an endless series of homicidal urges. A shock vest might actually give me a sense of security.


----------



## extremly

The smiths have the ability to turn my mind towards negativity and sadness. I like their music but it seems to provoke this single shade of emotion. Pure shades of grey...

...In another entertainment thought, David Foster Wallace was really really bad at writing fiction. Some have told me his non-fiction writing has a little bit more merit. I would sell Infinite Jest but who's gonna buy that load of crap off my hands?!


----------



## coeur_brise

I was listening to Henry rollins to pass the time. Cool guy. Who I didnt notice was muscular in his youth?.. he's as old my parents now.


----------



## extremly

Yeetus deletus


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross producing Halsey's new album.











The cinematography of the film thingy seems good too but can't post any of those clips here.

I like how the production of the tumblr aesthetics has escalated over the decade. Now in IMAX.



> Hopefully people acknowledge this was a trent reznor and Atticus Ross production cuz they are literally the man right now. And obviously halsey is also the man right now Great collaboration


I mean lol. It's kind of blatant actually. Especially after 1:31.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross producing Halsey's new album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cinematography of the film thingy seems good too but can't post any of those clips here.
> 
> I like how the production of the tumblr aesthetics has escalated over the decade. Now in IMAX.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean lol. It's kind of blatant actually. Especially after 1:31.


That is rather...interesting.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

.


----------



## Myosr

#funeral #doom

I've always had mixed feelings about the end of this song (a lot of funeral only gets better near the end, the first 3/4 of most songs is just the slow buildup).

It's got all the elements right. EXCEPT FOR ONE: the vocals get a little whiny and it ruins the whole thing. I sometimes try to convince myself it's intended. But tbh if I wanted whiny vocals I wouldn't be listening to funeral. My problems with whiny vocals is that it sort of ruins my fantasy of it not being an actual human, but a literal monster thingie. (I often envision monster creatures growling when I listen to doom stuff. It helps that most of these bands are so obscure you don't generally get to see the members clearly):


> Look! A brittle newspaper! This...cannot be
> It's all a mad...unending nightmare!
> These voices...I did nothing! Nothing, you hear me? Leave me alone!"
> 
> You live
> Where we are doomed
> To die
> You must reveal
> Our secret bane







---

Some bands do the vocals too cold and dethatched (more monster, less human). I like that occasionally. I think this is the only example I have. (I think it's digitally altered though tbf).








> Now all things I do bear
> Are all gone and free
> This, myself
> Now fleeing around death
> Cursing the hour
> And another life
> Which whom I used to care (I used tooo caaare)
> Now
> Watching myself
> My own life
> Fading to afar (fading tooo afaar)
> Listening these voices
> And trying to tell them
> That I will soon be gone


The way the monster + fem vocals mesh with the music in this one is pretty awesome.

---

I don't like sharing this one too much because I've done so so many times and I'm kind of biased when it comes to it. :'D








> Cry for the heart who surrenders to pain
> For the solitude of those left behiiind


I sort of realize though that good piano solos are not a specific "doom metal thing" but it's not just the piano I think. I guess if you like the piano solo, you have to listen to the whole 15 minutes though to sort of get what I mean by "building the atmosphere". Also, if you don't like this song, I don't think you will ever like doom. I think it's a perfect doom song. Also perfect atmosphere. Sad on the verge of being sweet but not suicidal.

Also, the comments make me feel less alien lol



> I'm so heart broken. Because my friend who had recommended me this masterpiece passed away yesterday. Rest in peace my bro. I wish u be happy wherever you go.





> I've been reading the comments and many have mistakenly placed this masterpiece into the "break up" category... This song however is much deeper in meaning; *it's a story about the progression of Depression, loss of innocence, and wanting/ inviting death to ease the overwhelming emotional pain of life's journey*.


YES! Ha!



> the love i have for this song... the lyrics, the instruments, *the voices*, the feeling, the everything. it's just perfect.


It is. It does the monster/fem voice thing so perfectly. (I mean listen to the part ~ 4:20 how they sing together. *It's the same person illusion. I love it so much. It's like a double vision kind of thing*. 👩👹 💖)



> it's probably one of the best composition of the whole metal history.


just metal? 



> It's weird how this song affects you.. you put it on when you're sad, but instead of feeling even more down, it frees you, *makes you float in space. And you feel all your sorrowfulness fading away*..


OMG yes. Good doom does that so well. This is why I think whiny vocals ruin the doomy mood.



> This song is the purest reflection of my soul. Every single part makes my heart lurch. *I have loved this song for over a decade,* it is still my favourite song of all time.


same. I've known it since 2012 or so. So closing on a decade  (I don't have favorite songs though. It's a limiting concept. I'm also open to a lot of music [well mostly in the metal / rock space anyway])


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Since Hollywood is into making live action films based on anime and other animation atm, I'd like to see a Howl's Moving Castle live action film. Not because I think it will be good it mostly likely will be bad, but _purely _because I want more irl bishounen.

Has to have an impact like this:






I mean those aren't Howl's vibes though, but I like the preternatural movements. Also holy low quality video. But you know something equivalent.






No I'm just posting funny videos now.

Who could play Howl though? I want to be involved in the casting.

If they cast Christian Bale (voices Howl in the dub,) I will not be amused unless they re-write the script to be some weird mashup parody where he's Patrick Bateman the wizard but the vibes are surreal/sinister. And he has to return some video tapes (and various other miscellaneous objects. And the objects get more and more ridiculous and/or anachronistic) And it's a redemption arc because it's Hollywood in current year. I think Patrick Bateman should be Sophie though really that would help with his journey. Written by Charlie Kaufman and directed by Tommy Wiseau.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's amazing that a bug, not an animal but a bug literally drank water from someone's hand. That's amazing. 😮

It's typical when an animal does it but still cool but when an insect does it, that's pretty phenomenal. I wonder if bugs are really smarter than I thought. 🤔 Or if it's just a survival instinct for them to do that cause they see the water. Who knows?


----------



## mt moyt

I really like the library in Loki, the atmosphere is perfect. Both the shelves and the open tables where they sat down to look at papers. very cozy... also very calming yet strangely promising.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I thought Black Mirror was done with. Apparently, it got delayed but I thought I remember reading that there wasn't going to be another season. Well, something to look forward to.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

...Is Dave Grohl in a Bee Gees tribute band now?


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm watching Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom and I just can't like Bryce Dallas Howard's character.


* *




Jurassic World was your fault, lady, you're the idiot who thought splicing DNA to make a super-predator was a good idea. At least Ian Malcolm understands the dinosaurs are better off dead. That said, I do love the concept of both new movies and if it was real I'd probably be really sad that a bunch of dinosaurs had to die because of some egotistical scientists. Maybe next time, just make herbivores, 'K?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Just found out they're apparently making a TV show based on The Lives of the Mayfair witches which is very interesting. Not sure how that's going to work out cinematically. There's also some very taboo stuff going on in those books so I'm wondering how much will be cut/kept.

Anne Rice’s ‘Lives of Mayfair Witches’ in the Works at AMC – The Hollywood Reporter

I read these books when I was about the same age as a certain character who was also.. Quite young. I think I heard about them online since I got really into gothic/alternative subculture stuff obviously but also the book cover kind of spoke to me. And then apparently my mum didn't care to check what this book was even about cause I'm fairly sure she bought it for me lol.










Actually she basically developed an interest in reading romance/erotica because one time she picked up a fantasy romance book I had and just started reading it. I can't remember what series it was now, something with a female werewolf maybe. Yeah I think it was a book in this series but I could be wrong:

Women of the Otherworld - Wikipedia

Since that time when I was a teenager and she read the book, she kept reading books mostly romance stuff and then bought a kindle she spends a lot of time reading on that to this day. This seems weirdly backwards tbh. One time (I guess this is storytime now, even though I'm pretty sure I posted this before and probably everything that ever happened to me,) I bought a book that was based on Yaoi works (it was Western but you could see the influence on the cover art/writing) through the mail and she accidentally opened my package this must have been one of the first things I ordered online when I was about 18 and had a debit card so I could do that, either that or I'm remembering wrong and bought it using her card which would make more sense (we have the same initials but it's still the only time she's done it suspicious,) then later I asked her about that and she said she flipped through the book but found it boring. LOL (but actually I think I was kind of mortified at the time because I found the idea of anyone knowing I read stuff like that bad, mostly my dad though.)

Also apparently they're also doing an Interview with the Vampire series (not sure if it will just cover the first book or various vampire series novels,) which is cool because I could never watch the film of Interview With the Vampire because of Tom Cruise (I also struggle with Brad Pitt but especially Tom Cruise, it's like they're too famous that I can't see their characters and just see the actors or something and I'm not really a fan of either but Brad Pitt is decent in Fight Club.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is just as epic now as it was then. It wasn't his song but he owned it.


----------



## 3 AM

Didn't realize the TV show Mom could be so freaking funny. I also didn't realize how much I would end up liking it!


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

R. I. P Sean lock you were a pretty funny guy, didn't even know you were ill


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

There will come soft rains & the smell of the ground, and Swallows circling with their shimmering sound

And frogs in the pool singing at night, and wild plum trees in tremulous white

Robins will wear their feathery fire, whistling their whims on a low fence wire

And not one will know of war, not one will care at last when it is done

Not one would mind, neither bird nor tree, if mankind perished utterly

And even spring herself when she woke at dawn, would scarcely know that we were gone.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Elizabeth Holmes has a disturbing stare. 😦Yikes.

But it's entertaining to watch her in videos.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, I just now found out Kourtney Kardashian is 5'1. I don't care for paying attention to celebrities most of the time but I've never seen one indication that she was that short. She's like 1 inch shorter than me. Whaaaat? 😂That's hilarious in a way cause I never would've guessed. Especially with her being in like her 30s or however old she is. I thought she'd at least be like 5'5 or something since a lot of women seem to be less short in their 30s than girls around my age. I just can't unsee her not being that short. 🤔 Even though 5'5 isn't much less short.


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

My window pane is starred with frost, 
The world is bitter cold to-night, 
The moon is cruel, and the wind
Is like a two edged sword to smite. 

God pity all the homeless ones, 
The beggers pacing to & fro. 
God pity all the poor tonight
Who walk the lamp lit streets of snow. 

My room is like a bit of June, 
Warm & close curtained fold on fold, 
But somewhere, like a homeless child, 
My heart is crying in the cold. 

Sara teasdale


----------



## Shiny-appocalypse-cookies

Nirvana baby featured on the Nevermind album cover sues Kurt cobains estate for child abuse ... . I think he's still just fixated on getting that dollar after all these years.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I was watching a video on The Dodo and this dude befriended a friggin' bee. 😳 That would be cool as hell to have one just get on your hand and not be afraid. I would love to have that experience. 🥰


----------



## mt moyt

I couldnt get into Westworld, didn't even finish season 1. it felt really slow and i didnt know what was going on half the time. I guess part of it was it being set in the wild west, which didnt appeal to me. 
I also dont like suspense now, i will read whats about to happen online before i watch it. If i don't like it, i wont watch it. to this day i have not finished breaking bad despite watching it twice all the way to season 5 and 
* *




i have never seen Hank die.


. This is also why i dont think Shingeki no Kyojin was that good. it was running on pure suspense, i didnt even care who died, i just wanted to know the origin of the Titans.

The MCU is still one of the most engaging imo, in terms of television. Anime world building also is on par but 9/10 are not interesting to me and its hard to find a good series. Probably because I dont find shonen genres that interesting anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread

NME said:


> Recalling their early meetings about the album, Halsey said that Reznor’s initial verdict was that “the record is great how it is” and he even suggested that he and Ross might not need to get involved.
> 
> “He was like, ‘So you could _not_ do this with us and put it out. Or, the way a lot of modern music is right now is it informs the listener not to pay attention. It says, this song is safe. You can put it on a playlist. You can listen to it in a car. You can play it at a party and it’s not going to **** up the vibe. It blends in with everything else. It’s a mood. It’s chill. But it informs you not to pay attention.’
> 
> “[Reznor continued:] ‘Your songs, I think, deserve better than that, and I think that they should make people pay attention to what you’re saying… So I’m going to make some really weird choices.’ And I was like, please make weird choices. Make the weirdest choices.”
> 
> Halsey then recalled how Reznor and Ross initially sent back two tracks which were “amazing”.
> 
> “Trent and Atticus told me later, they were like, ‘As soon as you were like, “These are amazing” they were like, all right, it’s go time. She wants to play,'” Halsey said. “You know what I mean? Like, ‘she wants to play’. And I understand it, you know?
> 
> “They wanted to know if I was willing to take the risk, and I was. I was willing to take the risk, and I also felt like I had earned it at that point to be able to. I feel like every artist on their fourth, fifth, whatever album, especially pop artists, are always like, ‘I really want to do something experimental.'”


_NME: Taylor Swift praises Halsey’s “commitment to taking risks” with new album_

Yeah so if Steven Wilson did produce a Taylor Swift album. (Yes I'm still on this. It's going to happen now. We're manifesting this me and 5ish YouTube commenters.)

What are you listening to right now? | Page 2215 | Social Anxiety Support Forum



> I'm manifesting a Taylor Swift album produced by Steven.
Click to expand...




> To reciprocate Taylor Swift has just recorded Raider ll. Happy New Year Everyone!
Click to expand...

It would have to include a track that's at least 15 minutes long or that would just be wrong.

I actually don't want it to happen now tbh. Because Steven is in this stage of his career. Which is great but I want this stage of his career and then Taylor Swift.


----------



## IcedOver

.


----------



## harrison

Jesus these guys have nerves of steel. I love it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## IcedOver

This new season of "Big Brother", which is usually my favorite "reality show", is definitely the worst ever - the least interesting cast, and even the games are boring. CBS has made the inflammatory decision to make at least fifty percent of its reality show casts non-White in the name of poisonous "diversity" (they always had "diverse" casts). It's clear with "BB" that they're engineering it to get a black winner because they've never had that. So what have the six black members of this season done? They've made a secret alliance solely based on race, and they're using the non-black members as shields, 1:1. One houseguest even illustrated the strategy using white and black pieces on the chessboard. If the White players had decided to make an alliance solely on race, people would be sending RPGs into the Big Brother house. If this casting tactic keeps up with CBS, this would be a blueprint for alliances on "BB" and "Survivor" - all racially motivated, and the Whites would need to get on board and make a White alliance. It would be absolutely disastrous.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Some kind of weird website thing/preview of the new Matrix film is here:









CHOOSE YOUR REALITY


The Matrix is everywhere; it’s here and now. Make your choice to experience a new reality. It’s time to wake up.



thechoiceisyours.whatisthematrix.com





apparently the full trailer is coming tomorrow. Or today? I dunno.

If you plan on clicking this I'd probably suggest removing the uk from the end of the url because I think it will effect the experience. Unless you're in the UK. Tbh I didn't even notice the thing the first time though lol.

I like that there's a character with blue hair.


----------



## mt moyt

Was watching some videos of travelling overnight on trains, which is something i would like to do. This one was pretty good, not to mention there are polar bears in the sequel. Just struck me how much the opposite of socially anxious the guy seems to be. 

The channel does quite a few train videos, although they are a bit short. They're usually around 15 minutes, but feels longer somehow.


----------



## Myosr

I saw this trailer for this Jordanian Netflix show about bullying






There were people arguing in the comment section about whether this is a "Muslim representation" or an "Arab representation" on Netflix. The argument got me annoyed and I though I might as well watch one episode, but ended up binging the whole series (6 episodes). I liked it! (Well, it's very intense, but it's really well done imo). 

---

I thought the 1st episode was intense, but the show went to some really dark places. 

Ahhh ... 

Half way through I was like "Okay, I really like this show" 

Also, one of the main characters is this goth girl (I was really surprised, and sort of like the combined arabic+goth asthetic, hehe). 






Also, like her shirt here (timestamped):






she's also a nerd and a hacker, etc. 

Okay, lol, I'm starting to sound creepy, it's a show about highschool kids -_- 
(Oh wait, *looking up the actress * she's 31, now I feel a little less creepy :''D )









Rakeen Saad - IMDb


Rakeen Saad, Actress: AlRawabi School for Girls. Rakeen Saad was born on December 16, 1989 in Amman, Jordan. She is an actress, known for AlRawabi School for Girls (2021), Sunset Oasis (2017) and 3000 Nights (2015).




www.imdb.com





^ looks less interesting as a normie though.

---

The main character is also really cool but her arc is so sad .. 
(Actually, I think the 6 main characters are all fleshed out pretty well).

lol, there're these weird compilations on youtube where they put a bunch of scenes with Noaf and Mariam with a song (no spoilers): 






which brings me to the end of the show, which was really painful to watch. I don't want to spoil the show, but it's really upsetting. 

---

I guess going back to the main argument in the comment section is it "muslim representation" or "arab representation". I kinda want more "arab goth representation" tbh.  More Noafs please. [I'm not even sure if this is proper goth style though and they never mention it, but yeah].

---

Oh god, this comment section is so annoying. 



> a: the casual Muslim representation is EVERYTHING. Deff gonna watch
> 
> b: I think it's casual Arab representation.
> 
> c: Its levantine. People from syria lebanon palestine and Jordan. Has nothing to do with islam.
> 
> d: Delete this comment. It's Arab representation not Muslim
> 
> e: it's Jordan, 94% Muslim population lol. Pathetic try hard
> 
> f: what's so pathetic try hard in this? It would've been muslim representation if they mentioned Islam anywhere, it's just Arab representation
> 
> g: they did. they said allahs name alot of times. i also heard azan.
> 
> g: why y guys getting so triggered? the show had said allahs name alot of time and theres even an islamic azan. They even preach bout the good things with islam
> 
> g: why are arabs soo embarrassed to be called muslims? u ppl gave islam to other ppl and know u hate being called muslims? why even make non arabs muslims in the first place?
> 
> h: we re not embarrassed... We re just not arabs. Islam was brought to the levant by conquest..and thus people were "arabized". Still genetics tell a different story.
> 
> j: Why can’t it be both Muslim and Arab representation? Y’all are getting so mad over them saying Muslim? What do you people have against Islam?
> 
> k: bro its a show that isnt american, its not casually representation, its middle easterners in a middle eastern show..


* Yawn * 

lol, tbf though calling this "muslim representation" is kind of cringe.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Myosr 

Kind of reminds me of Lisbeth Salander who is also a hacker. I've seen people describe her as a goth though I don't think the character was aiming for a specific style that way. It's just kind of alternative I guess.

Looks like there are people arguing about shipping female characters too lol. Videos like that exist for every show btw I used to watch more of that stuff but it's been a while since I've heavily shipped anyone.


----------



## Myosr

@Persephone The Dread 

ya maybe alternative is more accurate. There's one scene where another girl's bf asks her if she's in a rock band. i like her reaction lol. 






Also she mutters "this is gross" after he's gone. He ends up hitting on her again and she has to fight him off.

---

I kinda want to recommend the show for u but i guess i can settle for posting this clip cuz i know u dont watch a lot of shows/movies. 🙁

it has the main characters arc, and u can see her transformation until she's completely heartless. (the clip has some subtitles in the begining but then its just a song and a montage so probably wont make sense, I'll just spoil it myself : p).

(actually using the spoiler tag correctly for once)


* *










they bullied her because she's awkward / call her a nerd and then the main bully accuses her of being a creep and grabbing her chest. then they steal her diary and put copies of it all over the school, and call her crazy cuz she wrote about wanting to kill everyone.

she plots revenge from the three main bullies and ends up causing the main bully's death indirectly. (she doesn't feel guilty though, even after her only two friends beg her to stop because she went too far). 

I think I empathize with both though, cuz the bully was also humanized in a way that made her death very sad.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Myosr

Oh yeah the character sort of interested me but I tend to be put off stuff that's set in high school or with high school students these days. I tried watching Euphoria but didn't continue it after the first episode but I know a lot of people said it's very depressing and I'm put off stuff like that too now. I know sometimes depressing stuff can have a deep/meaningful plot but I guess I want stuff to be more of an escape for me now.

Soundtrack to Euphoria was great though lol. I wanted this to be longer (some people posted multiple hour looped versions of it):






I watch some bad stuff though. Right now I'm watching Roswell because it's easy to watch. The first few episodes were just awful and almost put me off but I was really wanting an aliens on Earth thing and I like the aesthetic idea of Roswell (with the New Mexico desert setting and everything,) but the original series wasn't great and this one is in some ways worse. The plot and characters picked up a bit later though there are still issues with writing and acting and the politics they just shove in there like a frying pan to the face... The soundtrack is like nothing I've ever come across in terms of like... I like most soundtracks but this is not good. They just have a bunch of 90s stuff mostly often cover versions to be nostalgic or something and I read a comment about it that I thought summed it up but can't remember what they said now... But it's almost aggressive in parts like it's not complimenting the scene like it should be it's dragging you away and cliché.

Damn I really want a decent alien show that's kind of like Buffy though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Jefferson Airplane. Nice.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> Jefferson Airplane. Nice.


I would like to see this movie. I hope it's going to be really good.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I would like to see this movie. I hope it's going to be really good.


I want to see it in IMAX, but didn't really want to go to London until after the pandemic ended or at least later on. Kind of wish they'd released it later or earlier. I thought the Blade Runner sequel was cool (even though the trailer made it seem like a generic action film,) so I'm hoping this will be as well. Should be visually interesting anyway.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> I want to see it in IMAX, but didn't really want to go to London until after the pandemic ended or at least later on. Kind of wish they'd released it later or earlier. I thought the Blade Runner sequel was cool (even though the trailer made it seem like a generic action film,) so I'm hoping this will be as well. Should be visually interesting anyway.


 I want to see it at the movies, too. I'm going to watch it either way. Might have to pay for it online. Yea, the Blade Runner sequel was awesome.


----------



## system

matrix 4 is gonna be sssiiiccckkkk!!!


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## Citrine79

RIP Norm Macdonald. His ”Weekend Update” bits on SNL were hilarious. He roasted everyone and everything…no matter what. Unlike the “comedy” of today.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> RIP Norm Macdonald. His ”Weekend Update” bits on SNL were hilarious. He roasted everyone and everything…no matter what. Unlike the “comedy” of today.


Yes, this is a real bummer. He wasn't old at all. I liked him on "SNL" and also his segment of the Roast of Bob Saget ("You have a lot of well wishers on this stage, and a lot of them would like to throw you down one - a well. They want to murder you in a well.") And yes, I think he even got "in trouble" with the disgusting "woke Gestapo" a few years ago, I forget for what.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

YouTube search box: * button smash *
Youtube search box: copaskeptic
google: Did you mean: *copasetic*
copasetic song


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I was watching a video recently where someone in the comments brought up the Fantastic Baby video by BIG BANG.






And since then I've been suggested a bunch of kpop tracks from the early 2010s that I stumbled on at that time.






^ A lot of the comments on this video are people who are probably teenagers saying things like 'I discovered kpop through BTS, but now I see BIG BANG paved the way.' And people just generally talking about BIG BANG or whoever like they're of another era, and I know the kpop industry moves much quicker but this was 5 minutes ago in my timeline people.



> During the time this was released, Kpop was not as huge as it is now. With that in mind, if this MV was released at a time in which this type of genre is well-known everywhere around the globe, then there would possibly have been more views :>


Honestly comical to me because kpop was very popular at the time too. This is post Gangnam Style too.








> block b were so insane for everything they did and people didn't give them the recognition they deserve damn


I'm sorry I can't. Kpop fans are hilarious. this video has 6 million views. Yeah I know it's relative but ****ing christ.

and the 75 thousand people on every video saying that everyone was ahead of their time:



> they were so ahead of their time 😩😩😩


What time? It was 2014.

Edit:

While on the topic though apparently John Malkovich is the guy speaking in the intro of this video which feels very random (apparently they are friends):






I was sort of wondering what happened to her 28 days ago so I guess this is timely.

Also it's catchy but I'm going there. She's reppin' South Korea with a Pikachu car focal point. Is it supposed to be ironic or is Pikachu the 'most fly Asian?' I answered my own question really. Pikachu is the alpha


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Among all the worthless movies Youtube has that are free to watch, they have WarGames on there now. Which is actually good. It kind of suffers from that 80s syndrome where they probably spent too much money on one flashy prop and milked it for all it was worth but it was certainly pretty far ahead of it's time in terms of what could possibly go wrong. Terminator came out about the same time and was obviously much better but still. 

I watched it since it is free and I realized that I don't remember actually seeing it and what I do remember must have been another movie that was similar but not the same. Now I'm wondering what that was. I have seen WarGames but I only vaguely remember it.


----------



## Socialmisfits

@WillYouStopDave I haven’t seen wargames but I’ve seen a film called D.A.R.Y.L from the same era that could be the same in terms of atmosphere or theme


----------



## Persephone The Dread

1. I've never actually watched Drag Race

2. I didn't know Drag Race existed in the UK.

3. Nevertheless this is exactly what I would expect from Drag Race UK:






'I am serving you an adequate dress'

'The judges seem vaguely amused.' 🤣


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


>


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


>


That voice for McCoy... Dammit Jim! I'm a doctor, not a Batman.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oooh, got to see a preview of the new season of Ozark even though it wasn't much. More like a teaser. Can't wait for this show to come back. 😯


----------



## firelight

Why are so many stories of "outsider" type characters popular in the mainstream? By definition shouldn't an outsider not be appealing to the masses? Was thinking this as I was playing The Witcher 2. Geralt is partly so likable because he is a freak, and hangs out with other freaks and doesn't judge them. But when I think about it there are many popular characters like that: Harry Potter, most superheroes, or further back the Rebel Without a Cause protagonist (was a Jeopardy question today). But if you go way back to ancient stories they're mostly all about royalty and heroes, not weirdos and outcasts. Is this a modern phenomenon?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I kind of want to see the new Chucky series
🤣 But it comes on Syfy and I don't watch nor have cable.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I thought Crywank were breaking up and not making new material since they were supposed to be doing their last tour but then covid hit. But Jay has recently uploaded a bunch more music so perhaps they're continuing without Dan.

I haven't listened to most of it yet but this track is great.






Not sure what the instrument is that starts at 1:20 but that's great. It's reminding me of something but not sure what. Maybe some Coil tracks. Amber Rain maybe.






'It seems these days the weaker ones survive, what an awful way to find our you're alive.'

I always do this when I listen to stuff and it always occurs in the back of my mind that that would be very annoying for an artist to hear. 🤣 'something you created reminds me of someone else's music'

@firelight most people feel alienated now perhaps. I also think that there's a lot of story arcs about villains being redeemed but it's always certain kinds of villain characters (like someone who's a self insert for LGBT people and alienated women like Loki, or someone who's a self insert for a young angry straight man like Kylo Ren. It didn't work lol I'm just saying what I think they tried to do, I feel like Kylo probably ended up appealing to the same group of people as Loki, dunno though.*) Over time portrayals of vampires became more sympathetic too (I think this is partly because certain groups of people especially LGBT people related to the characters, and there are stereotypes of female vampires being lesbians, I mean it's a trope in fiction. So that became a whole thing also via Anne Rice.) Illidan in WoW.. Feel like they'll switch is up with Sylvanas because surely not again but anyway. The similar characters in Japanese media don't get redeemed in cannon like Sephiroth (definitely do in fanon though.) I think Japan also has weirder protagonists though that are relatable like L (Death Note,) and Cloud.

And you know films like Maleficent are for a similar audience again. I am the audience and I kind of id with Maleficent but I haven't watched lol.

*I think probably Joker fit the demographic target instead lol. Why do these paragraphs make no sense because I edited this too many times again.

edit again: Oh yeah and most of it is young adult fiction which is a newer genre as is the lifestage of being a young adult or teenager and I think LoTR had a big influence on fiction etc with the hobbits being quite unlikely heroes.

There were definitely some weird characters in older stuff though tbh. Obviously Satan but Jesus in the Bible was kind of an outcast too. Don't read enough to think of a lot of older work though and I guess it depends on how far back you want to go too. I think there were lots of gothic works during the 1800s and later in Britain. Like Wuthering Heights and Frankenstein; or, The Modern Prometheus and that probably led to stories that explored identity and personal conflict more along with science fiction which then led into dystopian fiction.

A lot of this including LoTR is probably a reaction to industrialisation.

Oh yeah I completely forgot but started reading wikipedia:



> Film director Guillermo del Toro describes Frankenstein as "the quintessential teenage book", noting that the feelings that "You don't belong. You were brought to this world by people that don't care for you and you are thrown into a world of pain and suffering, and tears and hunger" are an important part of the story. He adds that "it's an amazing book written by a teenage girl. It's mind-blowing."[79] Professor of philosophy Patricia MacCormack says that the Creature addresses the most fundamental human questions: "It's the idea of asking your maker what your purpose is. Why are we here, what can we do?"[79] On November 5, 2019, the BBC News listed Frankenstein on its list of the 100 most influential novels.[80]


Guillermo Del Toro loves outcasts and monsters in his work.


----------



## firelight

@Persephone The Dread Hmm yeah that's interesting too about the glut of redemption arc stuff. Guess more people are feeling alienated as you say, and maybe "debased" somehow and wanting to feel cleansed or at least heroic? I had the banal thought that stuff in the past was all the aristocracy writing for itself, now the stories are by and for the oppressed masses. OR they are still productions of the elite meant to keep us diverted as we roll in the muck and the mire? OR I am overthinking and making stuff up.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Jay's lyrics are so great. They feel a lot rawer and contemporary than most people's.






=O






Doing it again. This is very pacific North West US indie band meets post-rock. Like Mogwai and Parenthetical Girls. And it's funny because I do keep thinking of Jay as like some Millennial Cobain. Is this the most obnoxious paragraph that ever existed? It's up there. But no I am stanning hard and I promise I'm going to stop.



















Commodified Dissent as an Act of Resistance (Or the Many Disappointments of the Fictional Band...


Provided to YouTube by CDBabyCommodified Dissent as an Act of Resistance (Or the Many Disappointments of the Fictional Band of Hypocrites Known as Ultra Bono...




www.youtube.com





This last track is similar to some of their past work actually (Falling down a hole, an Academics lament of Barbie kind of gives a vibe of hopelessness, pointless, and lack of progression. Mark Fisher feels. But the aggression kind of overpowers the hopelessness a bit.) but it also has admit it by Say Anything vibes and now I'm thinking of the weird 2011 academic paper I was reading about emo and gender (that referenced this song) written by a teacher who wanted to understand his teenager students more, that I started reading after I began writing an essay post which I probably removed, inspired by the fact that people won't stop comparing being non-binary to emo and goth so I sort of took that idea very literally and ran with it. 

And then there's always the irony.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

firelight said:


> @Persephone The Dread Hmm yeah that's interesting too about the glut of redemption arc stuff. Guess more people are feeling alienated as you say, and maybe "debased" somehow and wanting to feel cleansed or at least heroic? I had the banal thought that stuff in the past was all the aristocracy writing for itself, now the stories are by and for the oppressed masses. OR they are still productions of the elite meant to keep us diverted as we roll in the muck and the mire? OR I am overthinking and making stuff up.


Yeah I think the target audience has varied and also the people writing has varied a little bit. If you go back a long way I think it was mostly to emphasise moral lessons and ideals and now it's more about escapism and self soothing and expressing fears, but the morality is still there too. But yeah I dunno.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

😐


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I think tbh this is an issue with acting in the US. They don't normally do theatre work or have as much training before going into film. Some people are quite charismatic, funny etc, but they're often not really great and _versatile _actors. And that's I think why the US keeps hiring actors from the UK and Australia, Canada and other places these days. I mean saying that typically British actors get typecast into villain roles though but over the past 2 decades that's been changing.

In the UK there actually isn't a lot of acting work, and there also aren't a lot of interesting roles so a lot of British actors also want to go to the US to act especially black British actors because they can get more work over there.

And honestly I'm sat here trying to think of some more interesting US actors imo who are living and below 60 (edit: I gave up on the age thing lol,) and have been in multiple significant works, and played multiple types of characters to show some versatility (not just playing themselves either,) and I'm coming up with examples like Keanu Reeves and Jim Carey and then it turns out they're both Canadian. I think Johnny Depp is interesting though and Jodie Foster. I haven't seen most films though really. Jack Nicholson and Robert De Niro and Morgan Freeman have a significant presence. Meryl Streep is excellent. It took me a while to think of people.

I feel like Kat Dennings is probably underrated as a comedic actress that's just a feeling I have. I think she has potential and she hasn't been given the biggest or best roles (like she has a significant role in 2 broke girls but the writing is so so.) I'm not comparing her to great actors though I just think for her ability she's underrated (underutilised I guess,) and there are bigger actors whose ability I'd rate lower. Think she did play Death in the Sandman comics audiobook recently though. How do comic books work as an audiobook?

Rooney Mara is interesting too and I'm going to say Stephanie Beatriz just based on how different she is from the character she's most known for. I'm wondering if people who move to New York to pursue acting earlier in life/adulthood are better than people who move to LA as well or who start off in LA. I would assume that intuitively and they have Broadway there, but what do I know? I like Aubrey Plaza as well, and she's had some interesting roles like in Legion though I think she often has ended up playing someone very similar to herself which is probably because she's a very peculiar/interesting personality but yeah. I like Kathryn Hahn but she's typecast. Oh yeah Amanda Seyfried definitely.



> She stopped modeling when she was 17,[2] and worked as a waitress in a retirement community.[8] Seyfried took vocal lessons, studied opera, and trained with a Broadway coach while still a teen. She began acting as an extra in the daytime drama television series _Guiding Light_.[9] From 2000 to 2001, she portrayed the recurring character Lucy Montgomery on the CBS soap opera _As the World Turns_.[9] She played Joni Stafford on the ABC soap _All My Children_ from 2002 to 2003.


Yeah you know and it shows.

I almost want to say Adam Driver maybe, but that might be more about him as a person but he's been in some indie films too and has some ability. I saw him in Girls but that show was pretty bad imo so it's not hard to be a redeeming quality in a show like that.

Joaquin Phoenix. Susan Sarandon (can't keep editing this post lol.)

So there are a bunch but there are so many US actors that I find _really _boring and who are huge. Tom Cruise is definitely the go to example imo. There's just something about him he always overshadows his characters too and not in a good way. So you're watching Tom Cruise. Not a fan. I'm glad they're making a Vampire Chronicles TV show because I'm interested to see an adaptation of Interview with the Vampire without Tom Cruise (that's right I can't make myself watch it lol. Not super into Brad Pitt either but he was fine in Fight Club.) Tbf in the early 2000s there were some British Hollywood actors that I really didn't like either like Hugh Grant big no and to a lesser extent Colin Firth don't like either of them and that's probably partly subjective but I feel like Hugh Grant was just like selling a British stereotype and that was his whole thing you know?

I think a lot of US actors don't get the same training and there's more of a celebrity culture especially the ones who stick around Hollywood and LA (this exists in the UK too though, but it's sort of separate.) I think it's difficult though because the US is such a large country and there are probably less decent acting schools and opportunities for this sort of thing spread out across most of the US. It's also no doubt very expensive which is why you see an obvious class bias in UK actors for the most part (but there are some people who aren't upper class going over to the US to act now as well.)

Then I just found this link talking about actors in Hollywood who went to acting school vs those who didn't.



> Al Pacino went to acting school, as shocking as it might sound! Not too many people would expect that someone as talented as him ever went to an acting class because it seems like his acting skills, so naturally. He revealed that he was able to go to acting school for the experience and he was able to practice in front of an audience. He said that it required a certain amount of commitment. Al Pacino is certainly one of the biggest actors in this day and age... he’s been at it for decades!


That's ridiculous though isn't it? Why would you assume someone decent at acting would just naturally be that way? It doesn't apply generally lol does it? It's an odd assumption people make about creative fields (I noticed classes in creative subjects were the worst taught in my high school and I think it's partly because of this general attitude,) but there are people who for example are absolutely **** at drawing but realise you can practice and then they've shown where they started vs where they ended up and they weren't naturally gifted but not everyone is good at self teaching.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## either/or

Spoilers Alert! You've been warned!

I've been binge watching this War of the Worlds reboot series and it's really messing with my mind. Maybe it's due to living through a pandemic where everything got weird and everything has been semi-apocalyptical for a while. At first the series seems like just another reboot with some all too convenient incidents occurring at varying points in the story arc which seem very Hollywood and not that realistic. But, despite some of that cheesiness I've been really sucked into this series. I found myself actually identifying with the characters and becoming really attached to them.

Basically the show is The Walking Dead except with aliens instead of zombies. Aliens discover Earth, kill 99% of the population with some kind of electromagnetic pulse, then invade and set about killing off those lucky enough to have somehow survived the initial attack. But then it twists and turns all over the place.

Eventually we discover that the aliens aren't actually aliens but are humans from hundreds or thousands of years into the future trying to eliminate the 2020 humans so they can repopulate the Earth and spread their culture. The future humans believe that the only way to ensure their own survival is to destroy the contemporary humans who they believe are destined to eliminate them. So that is the major plot twist in season 2.

This all leads to the season 2 finale which is what has ****ed with my mind so much. It's like a mystery wrapped inside an enigma. I had to watch the finale twice to really understand it. But basically the lead character who is a contemporary human is able to transport himself back in time using future human technology to the morning of the initial attack and prevent it. However, the only way he can prevent it is to kill the other leading character who is said to be the "eve" of the alien race and has always had a strange connection to the future humans. This is weird because this girl was for a while seen as the contemporary humans best chance for survival but now he has to kill her instead - totally unexpected. I was pretty upset when I realized he had to kill her because they and all the contemporary humans had been through so much together and the characters genuine liked and respected each other but he has no choice he has to kill her to save everyone else. She will end up being the only character to die as her death will ultimately prevent the attack and save everyone else but she is the character I think most people feel for the most and identify with the most which is why it's such a shock.

But what ****ed with my mind so much in all this was this time loop and how you realize that all these little events that took place through the series are all connected and they all had to occur in a certain order and in a certain way for both sets of humans to meet and struggle to survive and eventually for one to eliminate the other. And you don't really realize this until the finale in season 2. It's like all of sudden you get it, you get what's been going on the whole time, like the truth is finally revealed, and it's a pretty complex truth to make sense of.

What has also ****ed with my head is that in two seasons basically every character has either been killed or has been turned into some kind of depraved, amoral killer of some sort. This includes kids, like 3 little kids get killed in the series. It's very dark and hopeless at times and you get the impression that there is no way the contemporary humans can survive as they keep getting picked off and also keep fighting amongst themselves.

lol idk I don't usually get into movies or television like this, I barely ever even watch TV. But every once in a while something like this comes along and I get totally hooked.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Eddie "I cain't swim, Clark".
Clark "I know that, Eddie"


----------



## system

the light control
im nice too dope
mc's wanna bite the flow
the king of rhymes
i shine every single time
my mind cherish sickest rhymes
the profit flow
what the prophet know
every verse everything i drop is dope
i created dimensions that past time
everything gone with the last line


----------



## system

beat: https://www.vocaroo.com/1bSSmC15HdWR

memories
lacking energy
trapped with enemies
the time is now
dead bodies what i rhyme about
i protect the truth and keep their mind in doubt
this a chill flow
and if i switch it up with flames im still dope
you wack your skillz broke
i bring back the past
my mind shine from the things that i rap
your lyrics is crap
and im still the best, fam
battle...you a dead man


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## system




----------



## system

ill be gone again
gotta scribble lines reach for a pen
rate these verses they spawn a ten
grab the switchblade
stick it between your ribcage
thats what you get sh*t face
gotta calm down...and switch the flow
no calm i throw bombs that rip mah foe
lets hit the road
with a bag of speed
roll blunts with that cali weed
my flow hunts
i know drunks thatll rap with me
and they flow fresh
we show respect and they know i flow best
ill spit lyrics through your whole chest
my lines fluid
i shine stupid
shoot arrows like valintine cupid
sorry for that
just need a story to rap
some stephen king sh*t
some kush i breath in that spliff
r.i.p to the beat that i rip


----------



## system




----------



## system

this sh*t make me wanna rhyme again...like off the top of my head...people feel me...

a few lines
i made the crew shine
im old school and spit new rhymes
battle...you die more than two times
cuz your soul gone
arkitekt in matrix i mould form
this that arabic style
and no one you know rapping this vile
the beat sick
i infuse the verse with heat quick


----------



## system




----------



## system

lemme end with this...
...a classic vibe
my verse the magic type
thatll end your tragic life
i flow precise
my rhymes cold as ice
its like deep winter with snow at night
a quick verse to end it
i spit words that bless this


----------



## mt moyt

I just watched the squid game, until episode 8. I thought it would be like that Daruma doll manga, As the Gods Will, but its quite different. Not quite fantasy but more real world. The VIPs were hard to watch though, i dont know why they chose such terrible actors for those roles. 
I may watch episode 9 but ive already spoiled it for myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## system

the flow is venom
made from light that shows in heaven
thats how the verse start
your script the worst art
your lines show how wack your words are
a weak foe
a cheap flow
my lines reach the core a deep goal
im dropping thoughtless
i sleep in a room with rotting corpses
the kid sick spit slick
write rhymes with bic ink
any style i rip quick
best rhyme spend time
thinking up fresh lines
the flow dirty next time


----------



## system

skip to 23:48


----------



## system




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I love the movie Duel but I have seen it so many times that usually I just watch my favorite parts now.

Yesterday, I was watching the part where Dennis Weaver chases the truck on foot outside the diner when it drives away and it awkwardly shows him from the side angle running really fast and he looks like an ostrich.  I watched that part over and over yesterday in super fast and slow motion and laughed my butt off.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know anything about Eternals but this is incredibly relatable to me in general with films (insert rant about Tom Cruise here,) sometimes it works but with many actors it doesn't


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450904847239159809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450947591764516873
and yeah whenever I think about this I always think about Loki, and how he was great in Thor because I had no idea who Tom Hiddleston was before Thor. But they always try and get big names because it sells more.

I think if they're good at acting _and_ the press/general mainstream media shut up about them and their personal life then it helps.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450548416526831620
lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Oh no. Not the crocodile death roll zebra video on my YouTube suggestions again. 😨 Watching that video was.more than enough. I know it's nature but goddamn. Don't make it right, either. 😨 lol But nature videos do make me curious. I always end up sad after it and still watch them every once in awhile. Then go months without seeing them cause of how disturbing they are.

Eye bleach is needed after that. 😵


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I love the movie Duel but I have seen it so many times that usually I just watch my favorite parts now.
> 
> Yesterday, I was watching the part where Dennis Weaver chases the truck on foot outside the diner when it drives away and it awkwardly shows him from the side angle running really fast and he looks like an ostrich.  I watched that part over and over yesterday in super fast and slow motion and laughed my butt off.


 And this


----------



## system

beat: https://www.vocaroo.com/17Vaoa1AQqKa

the common factor
i slaughter rappers
I meditate and alter matter
my talent real
I never had a deal
cuz this a hobby I don't rap for meals
I'm the mystic one
when the earth was born I kissed the sun
Jesus already came back y'all missed the son
I study his scripture
and reached insight beyond
battle and be left inside a storm
with broken bones and torn flesh
these hopeless foes are torn dead

beat: https://www.vocaroo.com/1fezCMwJTFju

round two...back for more
my rap is gore
got a hooker and stabbed the *****
i dont think cuz my mind gone
my flow sick and the rhyme strong
i only drop solid verses
you harry potter i got horrid curses
thoughts i shout
i dump bodies in my room and this a haunted house
my verse kept in the fridge where the ice is
my words fresh they hit cuz im quite sick


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My idiot self was listening to a song at work and for some reason I thought it was Sting cause I was paying attention to the chorus and thought it sounded like him. Nope. Turns out it was Somebody I Used to Know by Gotye. 😐 I only heard that song like twice, though so I eouldnt remember. Not that it really makes me an idiot for not knowing what artist it was. But wow. 😅 That's hilarious I thought it was Sting. Doesn't really sound much like him in the chorus after playing the song. I do like the song, though. Just never played it but twice for some reason. For some reason, the song sounded like an old one like from the 80s. But a lot of songs these days sound like they could come from any decade.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I had no idea what they were talking about tbh which makes sense because it's all new Disney films I haven't seen lol (I've seen parts of Tangled when my family started watching it during Christmas years ago but I didn't really pay attention to it and we didn't watch it the whole way through I don't think.)






I also watched Big Hero 6 a few years ago but that's not part of the pattern they're talking about.






lol the way he shuffles across the road:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IRL, if you're Chum, you get fired the first time you say something the boss hates.  

(I guess the entertainment business is the only business where being useless can be an advantage if you know how to package it)


----------



## Myosr

Just finished Squid game. That ending is just horrible imo. 😑


----------



## Omni-slash

Myosr said:


> Just finished Squid game. That ending is just horrible imo. 😑


I think it went downhill after episode 6. Don't really understand all the hype.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm excited for the movie Lightyear. I would like to see it in theaters next year.


----------



## Myosr

Myosr said:


> Just finished Squid game. That ending is just horrible imo. 😑


I was really in binge-mode yesterday, so I watched another show I never heard about, but has a vaguely similar theme:






I think Netflix was like "oh you watched one Asian show about games? here's another Asian show about games" lol. 😂

I think I liked this one better? I've never really watched any Japanese show or movie or anything before though (I think this one's based on a manga?). I got put off a few of times during the show * , because some characters would have like really extreme reactions to things and the way some people behaved didn't really make sense.

I don't really like rating shows because I mostly just watch out of boredom / depression and just skip through most of episodes anyway. 🤷‍♀️

---

* Spoilers for the show, this is what I didn't enjoy I guess:


* *





1 - I think I get uncomfortable when characters get too emotional for an extended period of time. I felt the part where the Arisu's friends died (it was in an early episode don't remember which). I don't like seeing people express too much intense emotions in that sort of epic (?) way, lol, made me sort of cringe. That whole episode was I was like "no. 😣". Also, the two friends were kind of boring / annoying anyway, so I didn't mind them dying tbh. :'P

2 - One of the evil militant dudes (Niragi) was so over the top it was annoying and it got really ridiculous, like how he slapped and spit on that dead guy, and that weird rape scene. Felt too much. Like someone just kill this guy already. 😐 (I did like his hair in like the first time he appeared, lol, but that wasn't enough to make him interesting for me :'/ )

3- The guy who played Aguni was pretty boring and I didn't care at all for how he felt in the last episode. Not sure if it's the character or the actor, but I didn't really care for him.

4- That whole last game didn't make sense lol. They way the militants were acting didn't make sense (seemed too crazy to be believable), and the way the others "forgave" them after it was over didn't make sense either. 





^ I don't really mind any of this stuff though, like maybe it's interesting to see something different. I tend to over-express my reaction to things. 

---

There's also this one guy that was kind of interesting:


* *










kinda got predictable near the end though (like when he figured out that subway tunnel map thing I was like "meh"). I think he was most interesting in the first game he appeared because he was just too mysterious / cool and you didn't really know he will always be ahead of everyone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452533874404192260
Hahaha no there aren't.

The holy gen Z trinity.

I was thinking:

'I almost believed this but then that casting is too weird even by weird Hollywood casting standards'

then

'Oh wait OK so they are working on an adaptation but this isn't official casting.'

then

'so based on this continuing trajectory will we eventually see a Fruits Basket American TV series?' (That'd be way down the list really lol. And they'd have to write out all the incestuous cousin relationships, the opposite of what they did to Sailor Moon in the US dub if you will. On second thought maybe it will work fine as it is.)

Yeah you see I actually don't care so much about seeing Hollywood butcher anime I just want bishounen irl and I believe this will increase the ratio. 🧐 I think Howl's Moving Castle would be a more likely scenario seeing as they're live action-ing all the Disney films. Please don't try and make Totoro in realistic 3D, these sorts of things always end up terrifying.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> We are proud to finally present an album 12 years in the making – Closure / Continuation.




=O


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I kind of want to see Late Night in Soho in theaters.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452533874404192260
> Hahaha no there aren't.
> 
> The holy gen Z trinity.


I googled this at the time to confirm, and it seems like something is in the works? I found some site talking about it anyway but there does also seem to be a meme now going around on twitter where people say Chris Pratt is going to be starring in random things he's not which is one of the more random memes I've found. So I started to wonder if this was part of that.


----------



## Fever Dream

I'd watch it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I still kind of think this old live version is better than the album version:



I know the album version is better quality and more polished, but I like the robotic sound (at the beginning, they sort of kept it during the chorus) and wish they kept something like that.



I think sometimes live they might still do that though more subtly:



Can't remember how it sounded at the concert I went to before.

Great live performance too:



^ it's not just them though sound engineers need to know what they're doing too.

That concert has a bunch of great performances:



Probably one of those bands where their live performances are sometimes better than album because they're more raw though. Lots of bands sound worse live but some don't. Steven Wilson/Porcupine Tree are similar.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^


* *




Go to example obviously but this Raider II is much better than album version (because of 18:52-21:00~ alone lol):






but uh in spite of that I think the album version of Index is better than live purely because the clicking thing he brought in later + the talking thing being emphasised more just kind of ruined it for me (I see what they were trying to do but it didn't work for me):



^ I've seen him live 4(?) times and it's always that version that gets played. Also never heard Raider II live probably because it's older and long but that's tragic.

This is an older live version which is much better imo:



compare to album version:



I did see Drag Ropes the first time they played that live though.



^ lol I forgot the description of that video still says Storm Corrosion cover even though it's Storm Corrosion because it was a Steven Wilson concert I guess but it's like they are Storm Corrosion so? Lol. Well I guess the rest of the live band is different. When you're your own support act lol (well no because they didn't perform that track first.) He's played that live at Steven Wilson concerts since but not with Mikael Åkerfeldt I don't think.

Uh Porcupine Tree are reuniting at a venue I don't like but I feel like I have to go mostly because if I miss out on a live rendition of Buying New Soul in the UK again. That would be the real tragedy though there's a good chance with the insane back catalogue that they won't play it.

This is another version where the studio version is really good but the live version is also really good but shorter, I dunno which one I'd go with. Leaning towards studio in this case.





The best part is this was not included on any album, it was recorded around the time of Lightbulb Sun but not included on that album then later released on a compilation album with b-sides and other unreleased stuff lol.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So I was listening to the song Slow Life by Grizzly Bear and just found out after listening to this song for over 11 years that the singer from Beach House sings in it. I always thought it was the singer from Grizzly Bear cause I never heard any other songs by them except that one for the longest time. Since I first heard of Beach House in 2013 I'm like 8 years late on knowing this. Lol 😐


----------



## Fever Dream

Event Horizon. It's not a particularly good film, nor has it held up well. But this scene...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's several movies I want to see now at the cinema.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The Dune film is out now. Sort of interested but I only made it through about 10% of the book years ago. Probably not interested enough to go to the cinema to watch it, and I rarely watch films at home because of attention issues. Trying to avoid the cinema these days, though I wanted to see the new Matrix film. Not sure about that either especially since I'd be going to London. Wish they released it in a year or two instead.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This song has been stuck in my head on and off today. Ugh. I don't like it at all. Lol 😒

I hear it at work every now and then and laugh quietly to myself cause sometimes I can't help but laugh. The part that really makes me laugh is the chorus. 😒


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Ooooh, there's going to be a completely different cast in Knives Out 2. I was actually hoping there would be. Not a major fan of some of the cast but it's whatever to me as long as the movie is good. I'd like to see it in the cinema. 🤗


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Myosr

I’m crossing my fingers for this to be as good as the mummy parade. 
I’ve heard we’re getting another song in ancient Egyptian, so that’s nice (that’s three in one year).

It keeps getting delayed though, so who knows.
I think it was originally planned to coincide with the ancient festival. It should still be before the end of this month though. 

I don’t think they’ll do better than the mummy stuff though. The level of attention to detail was crazy. 


* *




like ... I remember being a bit annoyed they still wouldn’t find rest because they had to be moved to the West side of the Nile for that to happen (they buried their dead on the West side in order to enter the afterlife, but both museums were built on the East side so they never crossed the Nile).

Then I saw someone post this picture recently (it’s the hieroglyph for water  painted on the ground on their exit from the old museum) representing the Nile probably (so you could say they crossed “metaphorically” to the other side even if they didn’t physically cross from East to West). I thought that was pretty neat.

Looking at the video again it does seem to be intended imo: (timestamped)


----------



## JH1983

Now that Wheel of Time is out on Amazon Prime I think I'll listen to the audiobooks. It's been years since I read the books and I've forgotten a lot of it. I figure it'll take till spring to listen to them even at the rate I go through them.


----------



## Myosr

Myosr said:


> I’ve heard we’re getting another song in ancient Egyptian, so that’s nice


They did three more actually. 

1- The "first call" the one they sang when the boats exited the Karnak temple. (basically a hymn for Amun Ra') (beginning to 07:42)
2- Hatshepsut's inauguration song (to 13:23)
3- Another hymn for Amun Ra' as the boats arrived at Luxor temple (up to 17:09) 

The words + a lot of the details are taken from actual carvings.

I didn't like the Hatshepsut one that much * sigh * (I read the lyrics though and they were cool). 

I guess I like the Amun Ra' hymn. The chorus is kinda catchy  (timestamped) :






I think there were a bunch of minor flaws that annoyed me though (mostly synchronization issues, also some tone consistency issues). 

I liked the musical transition from ancient/solemn to modern/cheery from 23:20 to 24:00 . I think it was well done. Also, ending with the fireworks was cool.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I don't know how they ever got away with the endless "remasters" that sound exactly the same as the originals (or sometimes worse). This is among the best Eagles songs but this "2018 remaster" does not sound any better to my ears than it did the first time I heard it on an almost worn out cassette tape in the early 90s.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know how they ever got away with the endless "remasters" that sound exactly the same as the originals (or sometimes worse). This is among the best Eagles songs but this "2018 remaster" does not sound any better to my ears than it did the first time I heard it on an almost worn out cassette tape in the early 90s.


I never understood remastered versions either to be honest. I listen to them anyways but never notice much of difference. I guess they're supposed to sound slightly more clear. Just enough to where you barely notice it. Idk.

The world is funny sometimes. 🤣


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I never understood remastered versions either to be honest. I listen to them anyways but never notice much of difference. I guess they're supposed to sound slightly more clear. Just enough to where you barely notice it. Idk.
> 
> The world is funny sometimes. 🤣


 I suspect it's usually a money grab. I don't know enough about the music business to know exactly why that might be but it sure doesn't benefit the fan in any meaningful way to buy the same material in hopes of better sound quality and not even being able to tell the difference. 

I believe (if I'm not mistaken) a true remaster is supposed to be done using the original recordings before they were mixed and so if the original recordings were of good quality, it would be possible (in theory) to make it sound like it was recorded yesterday. Since the music studios in those days were supposed to have the highest quality equipment and recording media available at the time, it makes no sense to me that original recordings would not sound great if it was well recorded and stored properly. And even though everything was recorded on tape, studio tape equipment was way better than anything most people have ever heard on tape. Well, except I once recorded a bunch of CDs to my hi-fi VHS machine (just to say I did) and the sound quality was identical to the CD. So I mean, in a way, people had access to good tape equipment. Just in a roundabout way that most people probably were not aware of.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I suspect it's usually a money grab. I don't know enough about the music business to know exactly why that might be but it sure doesn't benefit the fan in any meaningful way to buy the same material in hopes of better sound quality and not even being able to tell the difference.
> 
> I believe (if I'm not mistaken) a true remaster is supposed to be done using the original recordings before they were mixed and so if the original recordings were of good quality, it would be possible (in theory) to make it sound like it was recorded yesterday. Since the music studios in those days were supposed to have the highest quality equipment and recording media available at the time, it makes no sense to me that original recordings would not sound great if it was well recorded and stored properly. And even though everything was recorded on tape, studio tape equipment was way better than anything most people have ever heard on tape. Well, except I once recorded a bunch of CDs to my hi-fi VHS machine (just to say I did) and the sound quality was identical to the CD. So I mean, in a way, people had access to good tape equipment. Just in a roundabout way that most people probably were not aware of.


Yea, everything always comes down to money pretty much. Like how a lot of CDs have bonus tracks, too. But that does benefit the fan in some way if they buy CDs cause they get the extra track/tracks even if it means spending a bit more money. But having a remastered version of a song that probably sounds the same or slightly different...that's nothing compared to a bonus track...lol No, it really don't. 🤣


----------



## Socialmisfits

For the first time in my life I decided to buy something during black Friday. I was glancing on my streaming service and I noticed a black Friday’s deal. Godzilla vs Kong was only 3 euros instead of 5 I decided to watch it and despite the discount I still feel robbed.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I don't believe in the devil but then I see YouTube videos about people in the music industry selling their soul to the devil. Lol And I'm like 😳😂 But I know it's not literal. But it's still weird. 😳

Dark side of YouTube again. 😂


----------



## Blue Dino

It annoys me how some of the newer action flicks are using this sound effect again to compliment the obligatory slow motion mid action scene. I've always thought the trend wore out years ago.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Blue Dino said:


> It annoys me how some of the newer action flicks are using this sound effect again to compliment the obligatory slow motion mid action scene. I've always thought the trend wore out years ago.


 Someone should make a movie and use one of these in slow motion effects for the same scene


----------



## bad baby

Binge watching early seasons of Frasier and this episode really bugs me:

Frasier gets bid on by a beautiful model at a bachelor auction. Putting aside how unrealistic that is in itself, she later shows up at their date with her daughter and asks Frasier to babysit for a bit while she runs off to some last-minute modelling gig. The child tells Frasier about how her mum is abusive to her and her dad (divorced) is completely neglectful. When the mum returns, Frasier is of course irate and confronts her about it, to which she replies that her daughter made the whole thing up.

Frasier: And why would she lie about something like that?
Model: Because she's 12 and she hates me?

In typical fashion for the show, the model storms off angrily with her daughter, with Frasier begging after her to give him another chance.

This was probably from the 1990s, but it just does not sit well with me how the woman just left her child alone at a complete stranger's place (even if he's a celebrity), and when the stranger tries to defend her child, she gets angry at him. She's basically implying that you can't believe anything a 12-year-old says because they're all liars for attention, and she was offended that Frasier didn't spontaneously get that. If this is the message she's giving to her daughter in their regular interactions, I can see why the girl turned out this way.

It reminds me of a bit from Two and a Half Men, where Jake is called to a parent-teacher meeting for flipping off the teacher. While the teacher is having a word with his parents in the classroom, his uncle Charlie gets him out in the hallway and gives him a "pep talk".

Jake: But there was a reason I gave her the finger. Shouldn't they at least hear my side out first?
Charlie: You're 11. You _have_ no side.

Just something about how this scene is framed as "Uncle Charlie giving Jake the _Real_ Life Lessons" doesn't land well. I haven't watched enough of the show to be able to give a good overview. But there seems to be a theme of Charlie teaching Jake "dirty tricks" to get out of trouble, which would be regarded as a corruptive influence... except the people disciplining Jake (his parents and teachers) are pretty toxic themselves, and might just be giving out inconsistent and self-serving rules/punishments that don't teach him anything of value.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> The basic thesis of the show seems to be, “if Emily Dickinson were alive today, she’d be Billie Eilish.”


Lol no.


----------



## caelle

Idiots in cars compilations is one of my favorite things to watch on youtube right now. but I wonder.. am I increasing my chances of getting into an accident by watching this stuff? Like kinda a karma sorta thing? Jesus take the wheel cause I cant stop

Btw - when your light turns green PLEASE still look both ways before you go people seem to like flying through those red lights.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

caelle said:


> Idiots in cars compilations is one of my favorite things to watch on youtube right now. but I wonder.. am I increasing my chances of getting into an accident by watching this stuff? Like kinda a karma sorta thing? Jesus take the wheel cause I cant stop
> 
> Btw - when your light turns green PLEASE still look both ways before you go people seem to like flying through those red lights.


 My nightmare scenario is getting rear ended by a large vehicle going at full speed while waiting to turn left at one of those turns that doesn't have a turn lane. I usually will not even try to turn and instead will go down and turn around and come back. And also, intersections definitely can be dangerous regardless of the lights. But I admit I don't usually pay much attention when the light is green. Almost nobody would run a red light but occasionally....


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Netflix finally cancelled that terrible Cowboy Bebop tv show. About time. I only watched two episode and i felt way too much second hand embarrassment. Super cringe garbage.


----------



## system

Just finished watching locke and key...i enjoyed it


----------



## Blue Dino

Joe Millionaire (2003): Once I married him, I will be financially set and comfortable for life, living in a lavish home, just living to pursue my passions and enjoyment liberally. If we were to have kids, we are set to send and pay for their college.

Joe Millionaire (2022): Once I married him, we might have a good shot at being the winning offer for a starter home in an okay neighborhood.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know anything about Yung Blud because I'm old and I haven't watched this video yet (maybe I will later I was kind of doing something else so it will have to wait, I'm not sure I care about the topic) but I'm surprised he has a YouTube channel. At first I thought it was just some random guy making a video about this musician then realised who he was was (the lead singer of The Darkness.) Tbh I forget they exist too though they're apparently still active.



Hmm no I'm more distracted now he had a video about Avril Lavigne haha. (I didn't watch that either)



Is that Travis Barker? (Edit: yes.)

She goes back to her roots about once a decade.

lol (timestamp)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to see the new Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie. It says its only going to be an hour and 21 minutes, though. So thats pretry short for a film. The only one I watched that I didnt like so far was the one that came out in like 2012 or whatever year it was.


----------



## system

yo place the verbs in the right space
most these dudes i find fake
they need introduction like blind dates
and get devoured like fine steaks
Ima veteran so show respect
the rhyme is nice the flow is best
thats the level when i write a verse
you fighting first?
battle me?...your life is cursed
im quite disturbed...by your lack of faith
i rap till late
my lines are knives that stab your face
gotta chill...drop a pill with speed lines
make a filter...smoking red the weeds fine
they want dope flows they need mine
you like bacon and i eat swine
so remember who the dopest is
enjinn is the holiness


----------



## system

ill take away the food that you eat
and this my ish the root of the beast


----------



## system

my state of mind dark
dont wanna live at all
i trip and fall
into depression
feeling sick and small
was happy young that kid is gone
the clouds grey the sky dark
the sound fade the mind spark
lost in doubt
evil things i thought about
no one there for me
trapped in a state of scared or weak
gotta find another way
a reason to live another day


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"SNOTS! Yew roll ova and let uncle Clark Scratch yo BELLAY!"


----------



## christacat

Love it when the only show I regularly watch (an unpopular show I won't mention, too scared of being picked on if I do) finishes for the year, feel lost as I have nothing else to watch now, feel paranoid that it won't come back next year and feel depressed because I have no one to talk about it with.


----------



## JH1983

They're really butchering the Wheel of Time TV series. The season finale was really bad.


----------



## christacat

christacat said:


> Love it when the only show I regularly watch (an unpopular show I won't mention, too scared of being picked on if I do) finishes for the year, feel lost as I have nothing else to watch now, feel paranoid that it won't come back next year and feel depressed because I have no one to talk about it with.


lol and treated like a freak and an annoyance by 'fans' I try to be friend online. Why like anything right?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

What even? 😆 YouTube recommendations be so random.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@PurplePeopleEater

lol I watched that recently as well. It's from a TV show that used to be on here called World's Strictest Parents or something. 

The full clip gets a lot more cringe/painful, he decides to bring up MLK as some kind of defence but then also can't remember his name. This was back when smoking was legal in the UK at 16 though, but they changed it to 18 at some point in the 2000s (I forget when.) 



Then she's like 'you'll have Human rights when you get back home but not here.' 🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Persephone The Dread said:


> @PurplePeopleEater
> 
> lol I watched that recently as well. It's from a TV show that used to be on here called World's Strictest Parents or something.
> 
> The full clip gets a lot more cringe/painful, he decides to bring up MLK as some kind of defence but then also can't remember his name. This was back when smoking was legal in the UK at 16 though, but they changed it to 18 at some point in the 2000s (I forget when.)
> 
> 
> 
> Then she's like 'you'll have Human rights when you get back home but not here.' 🤣


🤣🤣🤣 It is cringy.


----------



## Blue Dino

Having contestants locked and cook in a kitchen littered with several dozens of hungry puppies and kittens.

Surprised this isn't already one of Gordon Ramsay shows.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's been three years now since I last went to a concert (last one was Dresden Dolls Halloween 2018.) I didn't really hear about anyone playing live in 2019 who I was interested in seeing then I had tickets for 2020 but the pandemic started and they were postponed twice but eventually cancelled.

There was another concert I would have been interested in going to in summer 2020 as well (My Chemical Romance,) if I could have gotten tickets and covid wasn't a thing but they were sold out anyway and then it was postponed till sometime in 2022 (not sure if it's now going ahead or not presumably will be in the summer.) It's a really large venue though and I prefer smaller ones and all tickets are second hand now so more expensive. Still no idea if it's going to be their last tour or not they were already broken up. There's another band who have randomly reunited too lol (actually they went on a really long hiatus, announced they were broken up and then quite recently reunited again,) and also will be playing at a venue that I'm meh about. Could you all please space this out, pick better venues, and do this at a less diseased time? 😐


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arcane was pretty good, don’t know anything about the video game though


----------



## WillYouStopDave

"You went A LOT HAYWIRE! if ya ask me!"


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, this was interesting. 😂


----------



## Persephone The Dread

In the episode Chasing Amy Rosa does an impression of Amy's voice and it's kind of funny because her Amy voice is closer to her actual voice lol. I wanted to find a clip of that scene on YouTube since it's funny but I can't it just has the part with Jake imitating Amy.



Also the wretched man line. 🤣

So guess this is the closest (time stamp) this wasn't the impression clip I was talking about though.



9 times out of 10 Hollywood casts people to play themselves or fairly close to, so she is a great actress.


----------



## Orb

The Dexter: New Blood finale deserves its IMDB rating (4.6 and sinking).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I watched her trip up like a couple dozen times in this video. Then the music at the end makes it extra funnier. 😆 WTF kind of **** is this? Lol It showed up on my recommendations. And good god the thumbnail. 🤣


----------



## TheWelshOne

(Free Guy spoiler) 
* *




Y'know, Disney buying up everyone's intellectual property is awful and everything but it really allows Free Guy to have some awesome pop culture references. Does that need to be a spoiler? Idk, maybe not.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Miss Sherlock - Wikipedia

Saw someone had an image related to this as their twitter banner and was curious.

_



*Miss Sherlock*

Click to expand...

_


> (ミス・シャーロック) is a female-led adaptation of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes detective stories.[1] The show is primarily set in Tokyo, Japan. It is a co-production between HBO Asia and Hulu Japan.[2] Both the main characters, based on Sherlock Holmes and Dr. John Watson, are played by women, Yuko Takeuchi and Shihori Kanjiya respectively[2] and it is the first major series to cast a woman as Holmes-like detective.[3]












Also (about the Snow White film)

The Hollywood Reporter on Twitter: "Andrew Burnap has been cast as the male lead in Disney's live-action #SnowWhite, opposite Rachel Zegler and Gal Gadot. The Tony-winning actor will not play the Huntsman nor the prince: https://t.co/C8UomNp6pa https://t.co/mZuhUzDojd" / Twitter



> Sora. He's gonna play Sora and this will start a Kingdom Hearts series of movies. I feel it in my bones.


That actually would be a plot twist. He can't play Sora though. Would be interesting to see Sephiroth in a live action film and it's better than making a FFVII one because I don't care about whether they **** up Kingdom Hearts. 🤣 (I mean there's already Advent Children anyway, which was alright but not as good as the game.)

I'm surprised they haven't started building a cinematic universe around that actually. Maybe it would get too confusing with Marvel Loki being in both the Marvel cinematic universe and the Kingdom Hearts cinematic universe.

Yup lol:

Loki Laufeyson | Kingdom Hearts Unlimited Wiki | Fandom

Thor as well probably.



> A few years later, during the rise of Mickey Mouse as the first new Keyblade wielder since the fall of the Jedi Order, Loki renewed his bargain with Maleficent to ally himself with the Hellfire Organization in favor of total control over Kingdom Hearts, and was present during the first club meeting to discuss the loss of Traverse Town to the Rebel Alliance due to the incompetence of Edgar the Butler and of the discovery of a Keyblade wielder.


See as hilarious as that sounds and is somehow cannon, that's just why I can't get into it. I only really liked the Square Enix characters. I mean Maleficent and Loki are cool, and Thor could fit in too but Micky Mouse and Goofy? I guess someone has to feed the furries though.

Edit: neverminded I'm pretty sure that's fanon should have gone with my instinct lol. But tbf most of these characters are in the games and they are basically fanfiction in video game form.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The reactions to this were really funny (obviously some are sarcastic,) but I'm not surprised she was trolling. They're all very popular songs and I always see young people commenting on that genre of music. I was in a discord server with a 19 year old a couple of years ago who listened to My Chemical Romance and Alkaline Trio. The only having heard of Avril was a nice touch too lol (would have worked back in the day too.) Not pissing off several generations though just 2000s teens.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481990562567892994
That being said as someone of the time this list needs restructuring. I'm too lazy to do that presently but not including The Distillers in a pop punk list. That's a choice.



Also not entirely related just found that fake Network song again haha



Really does sound like Billie Joe Armstrong.

The audio fidelity is giving me 80s vibes though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is hilarious!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Huh. I just now found out after 17 years of listening to Fleetwood Mac that their album Mirage came out in 1982. It sounds more like 1975 through 1979 to me. Why that is, idk. Maybe they wanted to be stuck in the 70s for a little while longer. 🤣 So, I thought that was a little interesting. 😂 I notice mundane things sometimes. Either way, it's a great album imo and probably my favorite of theirs.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Mareux is an electronic music project from LA based musician and producer Aryan Ashtiani. Releases like “Cold Summer” and “the Perfect Girl” sparked a cult following, particularly in Eastern Europe and South America.


Yeah It got me to thinking about Russian + Belarusian dark wave and post punk music again. Has a similar energy to a lot of that music.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1486467146167164934
Lol why is he always playing a character like this?










I'm fairly sure most gen Z fashion dates back to the film Hackers tbh.

Also Shaggy in Scooby Doo. Very typecast.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm ready for the new Beach House album to come out and I'm excited for the new Warpaint album. I was wondering when Warpaint would come out with a new album. It's been forever. 

Looks like Bjork might be coming out with a new album this year, too. 😃


----------



## Fever Dream

I guess this is one instance where "it's all a dream" works. I've pretty much always accepted that once Quaid goes to Recall the story was all in his head.


----------



## TheWelshOne

How tf is that Lily James in the trailers for Pam & Tommy and not, y'know, Pamela Anderson de-aged?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

When I think about it this guy I just discovered sort of accidentally invented 2000s emo in the mid 80s.



I mean there was this around the same time:



> It emerged as a style of post-hardcore from the mid-1980s hardcore punk movement in Washington, D.C., where it was known as *emotional hardcore* or *emocore* and pioneered by bands such as Rites of Spring and Embrace.


but no it was definitely him.










The use of the scissors on the hair became increasingly erratic by that point.

Also that makes this even funnier:



> Around 2001, Philips began to appear more often after a hiatus in the 1990s. His look was drastically altered, appearing more "new millennium" rather than his signature bob and 1970s casual disco look. Now embracing salt & pepper spiked up grey hair and dressed in black active sportswear, Philips delivered the same comedy routine but with a much more subdued persona. Though still fidgety, Philips no longer carried random props or undressed himself as he used to. Like most of the Reagan Era comedians, Philips felt the need to adapt to changing times and styles of the flourishing digital age in an effort to stay relevant to younger audiences, particularly later year Generation X and Millennials who comprised the majority of college populations during the early part of the 2000s.
> 
> Philips only carried this appearance for a few years, retiring it in 2005 and emerging back on the comedy circuit around 2010 with his classic look and persona.


Also:






> Timothée Chalamet To Play Willy Wonka In New Origin Tale


That makes a lot of sense because he's the new Tom Hiddleston, who was the new Gene Wilder.




> Timothée Chalamet is changing our idea of masculinity – this generation’s Leonardo DiCaprio is softer, thoughtful, with less muscle


Excuse me headlines I said Tom Hiddleston. Am I wrong? (Also no he isn't lol it's the same archetype. I just made this point) Tom Hiddleston did become famous later though.


----------



## bad baby

Lol I just discovered this online store that all their clothing + accessories are cat puns on band names, albums and album covers. Some of them seriously crack me up! Like this one of Black Flag:









"Marilyn Meownson":









The Smiths - "There is a cat that never goes out" (this one actually makes sense lol):


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wtf? Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

🤣🤣🤣 Those clips you just have to watch more than once cause they're so random and funny.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@Fever Dream 
@zonebox


----------



## bad baby

Lolol I love this:





"Arcangel (Live Version)" really killed it haha.

This guy's channel seems to be full of super esoteric stuff. I don't listen to industrial techno ambient or whatever it's called, but can appreciate the spirit of this vid:

"FANBIENT"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There were a lot of music videos with this sort of aesthetic in the 90s:



^ 1996



^ 1998



^ bit late to the party song was released in 2000, music video prob didn't come out till 2001.



^ 1994

Hahaha did have to check but yeah The Cranberries video and The Metallica one had the same video director. He's directed videos for Marilyn Manson but not that one. He directed Disposable Teens, Rock is Dead and Coma White. Pretty good videos my favourite Marilyn Manson video director was Floria Sigismondi though (Tourniquet, Beautiful People.) She also worked on Fighter by Christina Aguilera.

Paul Fedor directed the Nobodies video apparently, also worked on Youth of the Nation by P.O.D interesting not a massive fan of that video really but I do like the song lol. Also Lithium by Evanescence.

Spiders video was Charlie Deaux but I can't find much else he's worked on. Kind of hit it out of the park with that one. (Think it's probably their best video.) Apparently there were two videos one from the late 90s, and one from 2009 with minor changes.

It makes me think of Heart Shaped Box a bit too (which drew from Kurt Cobain's art work quite a bit too, I think he had a lot of input on that one.) Probably goes back further though. I mean a lot of it is drawing on Bible symbolism and naturalistic themes but yeah. People are merged with trees etc.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I learnt all about WWI in school. So why is it that I only learnt about Kaiser Wilhelm II's deformed hand from watching The King's Man? (Also, can't pretend to be smart knowing how Archduke Ferdinand was killed anymore!)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> I [18m] absolutely hate my girlfriend's [19f] taste in music.
> 
> [...]
> 
> She only listens to 3 types of music: Lana del Rey, weird depressing Russian songs, and Gregorian (or Latin?) chants. I ask her if she's into anything else and she's like, nope, only those genres. She's not emo or anything like that, she's very beautiful.


How dare you insult April like that. (I feel like there's very little chance that this isn't a reference to that scene.)



Also



(this isn't Russian it's just the vibe/song title.)



Russian post punk has been my favourite new old genre of the last 2 years.


----------



## system

theyre bringing back futurama!!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, I just found out there's a horsefly named after Beyonce. 🤭


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Well, I just found out there's a horsefly named after Beyonce. 🤭


She ain't got nothin' on Shelbsterfly.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I want to see Jordan Peele's new movie Nope. 🤣 I like the movie title.


----------



## bad baby

Don't know who needs this but Asunojokei's 1st demo is free on bandcamp (like completely free, not even NYP). Also the split they did with Unreqvited is pretty awesome, witchy vibes.

On another note what's with replacing letter with "V"? Obvsly I get that back in ancient times U and V used to be the same letter but people also do that with A? Huh I just googled and someone made this post on r/OOTL from like 5 years ago asking about "Bvd Bvby". Apparently that's a band or something? Weird. Hopeimnotviolatingyourcopyrightdon'tsueme!!!


----------



## Blue Dino




----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 149083


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Really good documentaries are almost always long but always seem way too short.


----------



## bad baby

*The real story behind how Jared Leto's head went missing:*

Head snuck out of the house in the middle of the night (or day, whatever time he sleeps or is just out of the house) and opened the window latch with its ... tongue. Stealing away to the nearest phone booth, it dialed a number with its ... tongue telepathy and whispered urgently into the receiver, "Good news, Chief! The humans have not discovered my actual identity yet. They think I'm just a replica made of synthetic material."

Meanwhile, actual Gucci designer Alessandro Michele's head sits in a jar filled with embalming fluid atop a shelf in the ... House of Gucci, his muffled screams echoing in the large, empty hall. As the impostor Michele exits the premises, no one can see the jagged ring of stitches around his neck, so faint that it's almost invisible to the human eye.









_"Behold your future Overlords! ... Nothing to see here, just your ordinary run-of-the-mill fake head, going about its daily business._


----------



## Persephone The Dread

bad baby said:


> *The real story behind how Jared Leto's head went missing:*
> 
> Head snuck out of the house in the middle of the night (or day, whatever time he sleeps or is just out of the house) and opened the window latch with its ... tongue. Stealing away to the nearest phone booth, it dialed a number with its ... tongue telepathy and whispered urgently into the receiver, "Good news, Chief! The humans have not discovered my actual identity yet. They think I'm just a replica made of synthetic material."
> 
> Meanwhile, actual Gucci designer Alessandro Michele's head sits in a jar filled with embalming fluid atop a shelf in the ... House of Gucci, his muffled screams echoing in the large, empty hall. As the impostor Michele exits the premises, no one can see the jagged ring of stitches around his neck, so faint that it's almost invisible to the human eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Behold your future Overlords! ... Nothing to see here, just your ordinary run-of-the-mill fake head, going about its daily business._


I found the culprit:


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

My music transitions are so hilarious. I go from listening to something really dark to something upbeat, to something upbeat and dark, to something catchy and happy sounding then to something that can just be dreadfully sad. I love my music taste. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

💀


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, hon. 😒 I have 0.


----------



## truant

Took me three separate viewing sessions to get all the way through _Gerald's Game_. There are certain kinds of situations and scenarios that I really just can't cope with. GG has at least 3 of them.😰


----------



## Persephone The Dread

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494829084479836164
I thought they were joking but he is actually playing Weird Al.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I dont care for watching sports in the slightest but A Bad Lip Reading of the NFL is just what I needed. 😂 I have a laugh attack everytime I watch these. The very end was hilarious as hell. 

The ketchup part and the part where the dude was singing about cologne. The things I watch. 💀


----------



## bad baby

Persephone The Dread said:


> I found the culprit:


Was really confused when I clicked on that 'cuz I was expecting a Wizard of Oz sequel or something lol.

Me:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

bad baby said:


> Was really confused when I clicked on that 'cuz I was expecting a Wizard of Oz sequel or something lol.
> 
> Me:


Oh it is a sequel but it's like some weird dark fantasy one from the 80s that was completely different in tone and probably inspired Tim Burton later on I should think. (edit: apparently it's an unofficial sequel, but it's actually a Disney film.)

I watched it as a kid for the first time and there's a comment on that video talking about when another related scene came on a bunch of kids were crying and people got up and walked out of the theatre lol, but for me the really messed up scene I remember from childhood was the beginning where Dorothy is in an asylum and gets electro shock therapy. All in all a wonderful children's film on par with the time my dad decided to show me the Mr Creosote scene from Monty Python 😐(actually I didn't mind Return to Oz too much comparatively, but I can see why it would have really disturbed some kids.)

I really like the stylistic elements though, it's very pretty in places and lots of interesting effects. Like The Nome King and the ending with Ozma (actually this is better in my memory though and I can't find a high definition clip to link.)

I've actually still never watched the original lol even though that's a huge classic film.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Finally getting through the Marvel series. Here's what I don't get (spoilers for Endgame and The Falcon & The Winter Soldier):


* *




Sam is already a hero. He's already an Avenger. It makes perfect sense to me why he wouldn't wanna reduce himself to the Second Captain America. (Race issue notwithstanding)

Bucky is the one trying to find a new identity. A heroic one. So why not just give him the shield in the first place? He's a super soldier, got a vibranium arm, he needs something to do. I get that he shouldn't just become Steve 2.0 but if anyone in the MCU should be the new Cap, shouldn't it be Bucky?




Also 
* *




Thanos took out half the global population and apparently this turned the world into a united force that eschewed borders and welcomed everyone to help with the world left behind... Thanos's Snap took the world population back to what it was in *1970*. Y'all think anything would have changed at all?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

No, I don't remember this but this is super hilarious. He looks like a nervous, lost kid in school in this clip. Wtf. 🤣


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I posted a Simon Amstell clip in another thread recently and then got suggested this video:



I really should just start making video essays instead of posts but it does require more effort and there's an expectation of credibility maybe if I put a disclaimer at the beginning of every video 'please don't take anything I say seriously, unless it's a good idea/correct in which case whatever.' Reminds me of this too (the above video is incredibly and atypically short for a video essay, but in general):





> I feel like he is actually really underrated. I still revisit the do nothing stand up show every year or so and Grandma's house is a hidden gem.


Not even yearly. I've never related to something more haha. I'd watch Numb more but it's not available on YouTube but I have watched it a few times.

'Because if you don't get some therapy life repeats.'


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> ...Is Dave Grohl in a Bee Gees tribute band now?


...Is Dave Grohl in a horror comedy film as himself now? (+The Foofighters.)


----------



## IcedOver

I read the word "woke" as a descriptor of _The Batman_. Uh oh, that's what I was anticipating. Haven't been to it yet, but if the entire reason for being of it is "rich people bad/poor people good", what a waste.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm catching up on Cardinal, season 3.


* *




I'm on episode 5 of 6. Cardinal's spent the whole season claiming his depressed wife didn't kill herself. Because he doesn't want to believe that she would. Now suspicion is falling on the therapist, who had her write a suicide note. Plus Cardinal's like 'why would she buy me a birthday present and plan a trip if she was gonna kill herself?'

I am really hoping it turns out to be a straightforward suicide. Why? Because people can snap. People can plan for the future one day and want to end it all the next day. That's what depression is. And pretending that's not what it is leads to people assuming you're cured because you mention a movie you wanna see next year.

I'd talk about the 'she left us behind' part as well but I'm fairly sure this whole post will get deleted anyway. No use wasting my breath on that.




On a lighter note, the guy playing Jack is too cute. Even if he's playing a psycho.

Edit after watching episode 6: Man, f**k this show.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I should've downloaded Spotify a long time ago. A bit late. 😒


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I Googled some 80s movies to watch and apparently Robert DeNiro is in a sci-fi movie? 🤨 I've only ever seen him in action or gang movies mostly. Lol It has good ratings so maybe I need to watch it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I watched a video summarizing a movie that sounded interesting and looked good even from watching the video. But it got bad ratings. 🤷‍♀️ I rarely watch videos summarizing movies cause I don't see the point if I want to watch it but the title caught my attention. Lol Even from all the clips I saw in the video, it looked good so I'm not sure why it had less than a 5 rating. Guess it wasn't good. 😆


----------



## bad baby

This video kills me on so many levels:






The moo after that leather jacket. "I don't even know what kind of cow they killed to get that **** on my shoulder."

"Polo black-and-white like I'm about to go to jail."

LMAO 😂😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

bad baby said:


> This video kills me on so many levels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moo after that leather jacket. "I don't even know what kind of cow they killed to get that **** on my shoulder."
> 
> "Polo black-and-white like I'm about to go to jail."
> 
> LMAO 😂😂


I watched this video twice. It was that funny. 😭


----------



## bad baby

Dude captured the spirit of each style so well! The emo one ... Lolol 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just now started to watch Star Trek: The Next Generation only to realize it's going off on April 1. 😒


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just now started to watch Star Trek: The Next Generation only to realize it's going off on April 1. 😒


Going off from where?

EDIT - Looked it up. Netflix. 

I'm assuming you've never seen it before?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Going off from where?
> 
> EDIT - Looked it up. Netflix.
> 
> I'm assuming you've never seen it before?


I haven't. Lol Now, I wish I saw it a long time ago. Unless I can just buy it online but it's not going to be cheap. So it's not worth it. I don't like buying movies and shows normally.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I haven't. Lol Now, I wish I saw it a long time ago. Unless I can just buy it online but it's not going to be cheap. So it's not worth it. I don't like buying movies and shows normally.


I wish I could give you a list of episodes that are must see but this is one of those shows where you pretty much have to see at least the first 3 seasons (even though the first season mostly sucks. there's stuff in there that you need for future episodes).

I'd say if you can make it at least to the end of season 4, you've gotten most of what TNG has to offer. Though once you're really familiar with the show and it's characters, the series finale is something you wouldn't want to miss.

So you could probably watch the first four seasons and skip to All Good Things. Seasons five through 7 are still really good but maybe you could somehow catch them later.

Edit. Also, I think they are still showing TNG on Pluto TV (which is free) but I think it's only the first 3 and a half seasons.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wish I could give you a list of episodes that are must see but this is one of those shows where you pretty much have to see at least the first 3 seasons (even though the first season mostly sucks. there's stuff in there that you need for future episodes).
> 
> I'd say if you can make it at least to the end of season 4, you've gotten most of what TNG has to offer. Though once you're really familiar with the show and it's characters, the series finale is something you wouldn't want to miss.
> 
> So you could probably watch the first four seasons and skip to All Good Things. Seasons five through 7 are still really good but maybe you could somehow catch them later.
> 
> Edit. Also, I think they are still showing TNG on Pluto TV (which is free) but I think it's only the first 3 and a half seasons.


So pretty much I should just watch the first four seasons and the last one? So far, the first season doesn't seem that bad. If I had Pluto TV, I'd watch it on there. I actually never heard of Pluto until now. Lol 😆

I watched a little bit of the original Star Trek on TV like 5 years ago. But never saw The Next Generation until now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> So pretty much I should just watch the first four seasons and the last one? So far, the first season doesn't seem that bad. If I had Pluto TV, I'd watch it on there. I actually never heard of Pluto until now. Lol 😆
> 
> I watched a little bit of the original Star Trek on TV like 5 years ago. But never saw The Next Generation until now.


 Well, the idea is if it's for you, you'll know it by the end of season 3. At that point, you'll have the rest of your life to figure out how to see the rest.


----------



## bad baby

Related to my comment in a thread in General:






The story is somewhat reminiscent of the wave of "Mandela effect" urban legends flooding the internet a few years ago. But I mean in the case of the Mandela effect, most of them were like really small, barely noticeable, inconsequential things like a slight difference in spelling of a brand name or a show or whatever. Those could well be memory errors and are not very convincing.

The disappearing schoolmate story has a bit of "folie a deux" energy to it, though. Not being able to trust your own perception because it doesn't align with other people's perceptions, sort of vaguely linked to gaslighting and all that stuff (though I can't really explain how). It reminded me of this thing my family used to do, where I'd be talking about something, and my dad would randomly interrupt and talk over me, and then my mum would respond to what he's saying, and suddenly they're having a conversation by themselves, as if I wasn't there. And I can never be sure if either of them even heard or acknowledged anything I had said before the interruption. For a moment I would feel hopeful, anticipating that they would finish their tangent and go back to what I was saying. But soon I would realise that that's not happening, and then an eerie feeling would set in, like ... I would feel kind of like that ghost trope in movies, where someone died but wasn't aware of it, and they'd be talking to their friends (or people around them) like normal, but the friends are unable to see or hear them. And eventually they have that moment of realisation, and they give up trying to be seen and get all mopey. When I think about it, it's kind of creepy how this would work in real life.


----------



## truant

bad baby said:


> It reminded me of this thing my family used to do, where I'd be talking about something, and my dad would randomly interrupt and talk over me, and then my mum would respond to what he's saying, and suddenly they're having a conversation by themselves, as if I wasn't there.


This is what it's like talking to my parents. Either they'll interrupt and talk over me, or they'll stop and wait for me to finish but not respond and return to whatever it was they were talking about as if I hadn't said anything.

My brother's really into the Mandela stuff. He's into all kinds of crazy conspiracies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, the idea is if it's for you, you'll know it by the end of season 3. At that point, you'll have the rest of your life to figure out how to see the rest.


Yea, I really want to watch all episodes now. 🧐

I'm going to watch as much of the show as I can while it's still up. Won't be able to finish much but since it's about to go off and I start watching it right before it gets taken off I might as well watch some.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like YouTube more in ways for music than Spotify but Spotify has been giving me some really good stuff. I found like 6 or 7 songs on it today. 

I'm not buying the Premium version on it, though. 👎 

I am so obsessed with music. I listened to it in the background while I was reading. 😆


----------



## Fever Dream

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just now started to watch Star Trek: The Next Generation only to realize it's going off on April 1. 😒


Netflix in some European countries still have the other Star Trek series that they lost the rights to in the US. On an unrelated note, do you by chance use a VPN?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> Netflix in some European countries still have the other Star Trek series that they lost the rights to in the US. On an unrelated note, do you by chance use a VPN?


Yea, I'm a bit bummed out by it but its aight. 😂 I can manage to find it somewhere. And I don't use one actually.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I watched The Lost Boys for the first time last night. I'll put this in spoilers because even though it's a 35 year old movie, there's still no need to spoil it.


* *




If I was a vampire in the Lost Boys universe, I'd totally just get people to invite me in everywhere. If it renders everything useless, it'd mean nothing would harm me, right? (OK, a stake through the heart would kill anyone...) I could enjoy as much garlic as I wanted, see my reflection, probably even see the sun. Imagine having been a vampire for 200 years and finally getting to be 'human' again just by being invited in...


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

TheWelshOne said:


> I watched The Lost Boys for the first time last night. I'll put this in spoilers because even though it's a 35 year old movie, there's still no need to spoil it.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a vampire in the Lost Boys universe, I'd totally just get people to invite me in everywhere. If it renders everything useless, it'd mean nothing would harm me, right? (OK, a stake through the heart would kill anyone...) I could enjoy as much garlic as I wanted, see my reflection, probably even see the sun. Imagine having been a vampire for 200 years and finally getting to be 'human' again just by being invited in...


Lol Last time I watched that movie was when I was a kid. I watched it a few times at least. Can't remember much of what happens except that one guy turns into a vampire then theres the bad vampires. I'm not into the whole vampire thing so I'm not sure if I would watch it again. But I dont remember it being a bad movie. I'd probably be okay with watching this one again. Its one of the better vampire movies.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wish I could give you a list of episodes that are must see but this is one of those shows where you pretty much have to see at least the first 3 seasons (even though the first season mostly sucks. there's stuff in there that you need for future episodes).





PurplePeopleEater said:


> So pretty much I should just watch the first four seasons and the last one? So far, the first season doesn't seem that bad. If I had Pluto TV, I'd watch it on there. I actually never heard of Pluto until now. Lol 😆


It's a fairly common opinion that the first season of TNG (and DS9 for that matter) isn't very good overall. And also that while the second season is an improvement over the first, the series really doesn't "get good" until season 3. So generally, people say to skip the first two seasons, and go straight to third one. I suppose a barebones essential list of the first couple seasons is: Encounter at Farpoint (parts 1 & 2), Skin of Evil, and Q Who. I's also recommend Datalore, The Neutral Zone, The Emissary, and maybe The Measure of a Man, too. Keeps in mind that these episode are not essential because they're good (although some of them are), but because they set up future plotlines. But if you only watch one of these, watch Q Who!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> It's a fairly common opinion that the first season of TNG (and DS9 for that matter) isn't very good overall. And also that while the second season is an improvement over the first, the series really doesn't "get good" until season 3. So generally, people say to skip the first two seasons, and go straight to third one. I suppose a barebones essential list of the first couple seasons is: Encounter at Farpoint (parts 1 & 2), Skin of Evil, and Q Who. I's also recommend Datalore, The Neutral Zone, The Emissary, and maybe The Measure of a Man, too. Keeps in mind that these episode are not essential because they're good (although some of them are), but because they set up future plotlines. But if you only watch one of these, watch Q Who!


I'll take a screenshot of this for future reference. 🤣


----------



## system

i cant wait for District 10


----------



## bad baby

> Something like that happened to me in the long-lost days of my youth, back when brick and mortar shopping was a thing, and hanging out in the mall food court was considered an acceptable recreational activity after school finished.
> 
> I saw a distressed, red and black tartan pattern miniskirt with a chain belt on a mannequin in a Hot Topic window, and fell in love with it. When I asked the clerk to try it on in 4XS, she looked me up and down, saw my Takashi Murakami monogram bag and babydoll spaghetti-strap top (worn over a t-shirt, because we keep it classy here), and told me that I should go shop at the Limited Too next door.
> 
> After demanding to see the manager, I finally got the skirt, and when I walked out of the dressing room, the clerk was pale and shaking. At first I thought it was because the skirt made me look more petite than a colonial doll, but it was because PETE WENTZ was in the store! When he saw me, his jaw literally dropped. He asked me to come visit him and the band backstage at his next show. I wore that skirt to his concert, and never stepped foot in that store again.


And then Pete Wentz and his band tried to sacrifice OP to the Dark Lord in order to realise their lifelong world dream of world domination and having raccoon black eyeliner naturally secreted from their eyelids for the rest of eternity. Unfortunately, OP was not actually a _true _size 4XS like she claimed - she's actually in that awkward halfway size between a 4XS and a _3_XS. And she calls herself _petite_??!?! The horror!!!! 😱😱 Thus the sacrifice failed and emo went out of style forever, only to be replaced by Gen Z kids trying to look like Ye Olde Money studying Ancient Latin literature from 30,000-40,000 BCE at some elite boarding school in Bora Bora.

(Diablo Cody if you're reading this you ahve my blessing to use this story for a Jennifer's Body reboot.)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Fever Dream said:


> It's a fairly common opinion that the first season of TNG (and DS9 for that matter) isn't very good overall. And also that while the second season is an improvement over the first, the series really doesn't "get good" until season 3. So generally, people say to skip the first two seasons, and go straight to third one. I suppose a barebones essential list of the first couple seasons is: Encounter at Farpoint (parts 1 & 2), Skin of Evil, and Q Who. I's also recommend Datalore, The Neutral Zone, The Emissary, and maybe The Measure of a Man, too. Keeps in mind that these episode are not essential because they're good (although some of them are), but because they set up future plotlines. But if you only watch one of these, watch Q Who!


I just watched Measure of a Man and that was a good one.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I just watched Measure of a Man and that was a good one.


 I'd also recommend Elementary, Dear Data. Although it isn't 100% essential, it's a great episode. And actually is connected to a later episode called Ship in a Bottle, which is also a really good episode (But definitely watch Q Who before seeing lesser essential episodes).


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'd also recommend Elementary, Dear Data. Although it isn't 100% essential, it's a great episode. And actually is connected to a later episode called Ship in a Bottle, which is also a really good episode (But definitely watch Q Who before seeing lesser essential episodes).


That sounds like an interesting title for an episode. Lol


----------



## zonebox

I just learned that Martin Luther King was a fan of Star Trek, that is pretty cool.


----------



## Fever Dream

zonebox said:


> I just learned that Martin Luther King was a fan of Star Trek, that is pretty cool.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I am only really still watching Star Trek Picard because I can. Saw the first 4 episodes of season 2. Still feel the same way as I did about season 1. It's watchable but the whole thing has felt like it's an alternate timeline. There's no way TNG (as we know it) comes out like this. But then again, TNG diverged at the end of First Contact. It never felt like the same characters and storyline starting with Insurrection.

So yeah. I feel like they dragged Q into it trying to give it more legitimacy with older fans and all they're really doing is sullying yet another beloved character. I will count myself as surprised if it ends up with a worthwhile conclusion but even if it does, the journey just isn't doing it for me. Like I felt All Good Things was great. But it was great because it was a fitting end to a great journey. I enjoyed the trip to getting there. I'm just not enjoying this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lmfao...Just can't resist. Slapping Earth and stuff. 💀


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am only really still watching Star Trek Picard because I can. Saw the first 4 episodes of season 2. Still feel the same way as I did about season 1. It's watchable but the whole thing has felt like it's an alternate timeline. There's no way TNG (as we know it) comes out like this. But then again, TNG diverged at the end of First Contact. It never felt like the same characters and storyline starting with Insurrection.
> 
> So yeah. I feel like they dragged Q into it trying to give it more legitimacy with older fans and all they're really doing is sullying yet another beloved character. I will count myself as surprised if it ends up with a worthwhile conclusion but even if it does, the journey just isn't doing it for me. Like I felt All Good Things was great. But it was great because it was a fitting end to a great journey. I enjoyed the trip to getting there. I'm just not enjoying this.


 This week's episode was better but still only better in the context of this series. I actually do like some of the characters. The characters are not bad (But Elnor just never did anything for me).


----------



## bad baby

This beat totally slaps (pun fully intended):






Also, I hadn't seen his acceptance speech before this, but in this context it sounds almost like some kind of thinly veiled afterwarning to Chris Rock not to blow the whole thing up. So much projection in a few short lines. You're _thiiiissss_ close to self-awareness, dude.


----------



## coeur_brise

Anyone else kind of disappointed with the new RHCP. The songs have this subversive effect of staying in your head but it doesn't feel like their usual stuff.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

coeur_brise said:


> Anyone else kind of disappointed with the new RHCP. The songs have this subversive effect of staying in your head but it doesn't feel like their usual stuff.


Hmm, I liked Poster Child, The Heavy Wing and It's Only Natural a lot. I also like Not the One. I'll have to listen to the rest. I like the album so far actually. 🙂


----------



## IcedOver

Does anybody ever go to conventions or celebrity signings? I've only been to one, a 40th anniversary _Dawn of the Dead_ convention at the mall where it was shot, and it wasn't for signatures. I've become aware of other celebrity signing shows that come to my city, one for lower-tiered horror stars and the other just a general pop culture show. I honestly wouldn't mind meeting some of these people, but I don't want to pay $50-100+ for a signature or photo that will just get stuffed in a box, to do it. It seems like a whole culture of mid-tier or lower-tiered celebrities who travel around the country attending these shows, and it's a source of income for them. One comes to my town every few months with a huge roster of celebs, and it's coming next weekend. It's such an odd grab bag - Chevy Chase (who I would expect isn't the friendliest) along with several other _National Lampoon's Vacation_ actors including the great Anthony Michael Hall; Robert Englund and Heather Langenkamp from _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (both of whom I wouldn't mind meeting) along with a few other _Elm Street_ series actors; original Michael Myers Nick Castle (again, wouldn't mind meeting); Christina Ricci, Alexander Ludwig, Jon Bernthal, and a bunch more. I'll bet it's an odd and uncomfortable situation for some of these folks to sit at their booths and have nobody coming up to them, especially when they're attending for three whole days. Each has different prices depending on their level of popularity. You'd almost feel guilty for not going up to Michael O'Keefe or Robby Benson for a paid autograph.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

IcedOver said:


> Does anybody ever go to conventions or celebrity signings?


 No. There aren't that many celebrities I'd even want to "meet". And mostly, celebrities have pretty boring personalities and interests. 

The main appeal would be to meet other people interested in some of the same things I am. But even at that I'm so bad at conversation it would be pretty pointless.


----------



## zonebox

@IcedOver My wife would probably love to go to one, she really likes keeping up with celebrities and gets a kick out of talking with them online. She was super stoked earlier today because Ryan Reynolds gave her a heart on a facebook comment. Her brother is the same way, he has worked with some celebrities as well and I think been in a few movies as a background character. Their entire family was huge into the cinema, starting with their mother who was an aspiring actress years ago. 

I don't get excited about stuff like that, but I know it is important to others. I guess I never really got star struck before, not to the extent they have. I admire some actors and actresses, like I enjoyed Robin Williams and was sad when he passed away, the latest incident with Will Smith resonated with me to a degree. I mostly just like the roles people play though, and leave it at that.


----------



## IcedOver

WillYouStopDave said:


> No. There aren't that many celebrities I'd even want to "meet". And mostly, celebrities have pretty boring personalities and interests.
> 
> The main appeal would be to meet other people interested in some of the same things I am. But even at that I'm so bad at conversation it would be pretty pointless.


I definitely wouldn't mind meeting a few celebs, folks I like. I'm just not sure if I would want to pay that amount of money to do it and get a signature that I have no interest in. At the one I went to, I didn't go to anybody's table, for that reason (I went for the tour, mainly). I'd rather take that time to chat with them, but from what I understand, if you want to talk to someone, you have to buy a signature or photo. I missed out on meeting George Romero before his passing because I didn't know that he sometimes came back to Pittsburgh for the aforementioned yearly _Dawn _and_ Night of the Living Dead_ conventions (didn't know the conventions existed until four years ago). I'm bummed about that. I could go knock on Tom Savini's door if I wanted; he's just a few miles away. He goes to the conventions but has a reputation for not being the nicest at times.


----------



## IcedOver

@zonebox That's cool. She should check your city for any that might come. I get the impression that these same tiers of celebs tour around the country. You're not going to find top tier people like Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol 😆 Awkward.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I am only really still watching Star Trek Picard because I can. Saw the first 4 episodes of season 2. Still feel the same way as I did about season 1. It's watchable but the whole thing has felt like it's an alternate timeline. There's no way TNG (as we know it) comes out like this. But then again, TNG diverged at the end of First Contact. It never felt like the same characters and storyline starting with Insurrection.
> 
> So yeah. I feel like they dragged Q into it trying to give it more legitimacy with older fans and all they're really doing is sullying yet another beloved character. I will count myself as surprised if it ends up with a worthwhile conclusion but even if it does, the journey just isn't doing it for me. Like I felt All Good Things was great. But it was great because it was a fitting end to a great journey. I enjoyed the trip to getting there. I'm just not enjoying this.


Yeah, same here. In truth I'm only watching Picard and Discovery (although I've completely dropped the later) out of morbid curiosity. And the fact that I have a friend that keeps contacting me asking what I thought about latest episode of each. He really loves the Picard series, but I remain mostly "Meh" on it. The second season is an improvement, but it's still not good. Maybe the return of most of the TNG cast in season 3 will let them go out on a high note, and not feel like shameless pandering.



WillYouStopDave said:


> This week's episode was better but still only better in the context of this series. I actually do like some of the characters. The characters are not bad (But Elnor just never did anything for me).


The characters are alright for the most part. But they're just alright. Although Raffi's rant about Q and Picard's leadership didn't do her character any favors.


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> Does anybody ever go to conventions or celebrity signings? I've only been to one, a 40th anniversary _Dawn of the Dead_ convention at the mall where it was shot, and it wasn't for signatures. I've become aware of other celebrity signing shows that come to my city, one for lower-tiered horror stars and the other just a general pop culture show. I honestly wouldn't mind meeting some of these people, but I don't want to pay $50-100+ for a signature or photo that will just get stuffed in a box, to do it. It seems like a whole culture of mid-tier or lower-tiered celebrities who travel around the country attending these shows, and it's a source of income for them. One comes to my town every few months with a huge roster of celebs, and it's coming next weekend. It's such an odd grab bag - Chevy Chase (who I would expect isn't the friendliest) along with several other _National Lampoon's Vacation_ actors including the great Anthony Michael Hall; Robert Englund and Heather Langenkamp from _A Nightmare on Elm Street_ (both of whom I wouldn't mind meeting) along with a few other _Elm Street_ series actors; original Michael Myers Nick Castle (again, wouldn't mind meeting); Christina Ricci, Alexander Ludwig, Jon Bernthal, and a bunch more. I'll bet it's an odd and uncomfortable situation for some of these folks to sit at their booths and have nobody coming up to them, especially when they're attending for three whole days. Each has different prices depending on their level of popularity. You'd almost feel guilty for not going up to Michael O'Keefe or Robby Benson for a paid autograph.



I went to a Star Trek convention a long time ago as a kid. Met John de Lancey and got his autograph. My wife and I went to a Supernatural convention in Nashville a few years, but when we got there and saw what it looked like for $300 per ticket we turned around and left. Sucked because the parking was $30. We ended up just hanging out in Nashville instead. 

She's wanting to go to a Vampire Diaries maybe this year. I don't know though because it's the same company that runs the Supernatural one and they seem really money hungry to the point it kind of ruins it.


----------



## IcedOver

JH1983 said:


> I went to a Star Trek convention a long time ago as a kid. Met John de Lancey and got his autograph. My wife and I went to a Supernatural convention in Nashville a few years, but when we got there and saw what it looked like for $300 per ticket we turned around and left. Sucked because the parking was $30. We ended up just hanging out in Nashville instead.
> 
> She's wanting to go to a Vampire Diaries maybe this year. I don't know though because it's the same company that runs the Supernatural one and they seem really money hungry to the point it kind of ruins it.


I looked up the website of the one you're talking about, and it looks like single-day passes aren't available yet, which would be less money. The higher amounts appear to be for multiple day attendance. I don't think I'm going to go to the one coming to my town this weekend. It's just not my scene, and I talked to someone else who said that it's probably impossible to meet Robert Englund anyway because the line to meet him is usually extremely long and they close down before all the attendees can meet him. The whole scene does seem too focused on money and less on meeting and interacting with the celebs.


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> I looked up the website of the one you're talking about, and it looks like single-day passes aren't available yet, which would be less money. The higher amounts appear to be for multiple day attendance. I don't think I'm going to go to the one coming to my town this weekend. It's just not my scene, and I talked to someone else who said that it's probably impossible to meet Robert Englund anyway because the line to meet him is usually extremely long and they close down before all the attendees can meet him. The whole scene does seem too focused on money and less on meeting and interacting with the celebs.


I read they go so far as to tell the celebrities not to speak to anyone during chance encounters and only if they pay for meet and greets or autographs. Kind of puts me off of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, same here. In truth I'm only watching Picard and Discovery (although I've completely dropped the later) out of morbid curiosity. And the fact that I have a friend that keeps contacting me asking what I thought about latest episode of each. He really loves the Picard series, but I remain mostly "Meh" on it. The second season is an improvement, but it's still not good. Maybe the return of most of the TNG cast in season 3 will let them go out on a high note, and not feel like shameless pandering.
> 
> 
> 
> The characters are alright for the most part. But they're just alright. Although Raffi's rant about Q and Picard's leadership didn't do her character any favors.


Yeah. Actually, episode 6 was better (perhaps due to the direction of Frakes but who knows with this show). I feel like Jurati and Rios are the only good new characters. They haven't really been doing much good with Rios's character but the actor who plays him just somehow makes him work. I feel like those two could be built to be good characters but I don't think it will really happen in the confines of this show. There's just too much that's just plain bad about the way this thing is being written and really doesn't give any of the actors an opportunity to fully win over someone like me.

I feel like ST fans really kind of brought this on themselves by worshiping the actors who played the characters and not giving enough credit to the writers. So they were like "Oh, OK. We can bring Patrick Stewart back and everyone will love it". 

I would say probably that Ronald D. Moore and Brannon Braga were probably most of what was left of the team that made TNG really work and once they were out, it was over. Rick Berman probably got too much of the credit but it may just have been that Berman, Moore, Piller and Braga were a team that if you took too many of them out of the picture, it just wouldn't work.

I think Brent Spiner has been hating Star Trek for most of the time he's been involved with it but might have finally just accepted that he is in Star Trek whether he wants to be or not. John de Lancie could be much better in this series but he's an actor who knows he's just an actor and does what they ask of him. Probably the success of his character in TNG was an accident. I hated Q in Encounter At Farpoint when I first saw it and didn't gain an appreciation for him until they started doing more interesting things with him ("Tapestry" "All Good Things")


----------



## bad baby

For unknown reasons YouTube is recommending me a bunch of videos about the Sex Pistols. I kind of forgot they existed until yt reminded me lol. Scrolled past and there was one of Sid Vicious doing an interview in a swastika shirt. Reminds me of something I read in a biography of the Who back when I was going through a 1960s-70s phase, about Keith Moon and one of his buddies strolling down the street dressed as Nazis. Yeah those antics have not aged well. Bought that book for like $3 from HMV back in the 2000s. It was riddled with typos and grammatical mistakes. Is HMV even still around? CDs feel like a relic of the dinosaur age at this point 😂


----------



## IcedOver

JH1983 said:


> I read they go so far as to tell the celebrities not to speak to anyone during chance encounters and only if they pay for meet and greets or autographs. Kind of puts me off of it.


That's really lame. It should be the celeb's choice to do that or not. Some of these folks definitely are not millionaires, so this can be valuable paid work, but some are millionaires. The venue is getting your attendance fee at any rate unless they also get a cut of autographs/photos. Yeah, it's just not my thing. I'm lightly considering going on Sunday when they have a Q&A (only 45 minutes) with Englund, Heather Langenkamp, and a few other _Nightmare on Elm Street_ people, but apparently it's first come first served, and people who purchased 3-day tickets get preference. So no guarantee I'd even get a seat. Lame.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Disney+ just put Bones up so I figured I'd catch up. (Never saw the last three seasons) The teen in me (who was a huge fan of Angel) absolutely loves seeing David Boreanaz and Sam Anderson squaring off again.


----------



## coeur_brise

I feel like The Ultimatum was just one big mind-****.. ultimatums are like..the opposite of compromise: a key component in relationships. I need a show called The Compromise


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


>


Lmfao...


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Just watched the 7th episode of Picard and.....wow. I thought it couldn't get any worse but it did. That was just awful!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I need to finish Dog Day Afternoon tonight. I've been watching it the past two nights. Still haven't finished it. 😆


----------



## Citrine79

Saw a photo on twitter of Gilbert Gottfried, Bob Saget and Louie Anderson taking a selfie together. All 3 are now gone…how sad! Also lost Norm MacDonald in the past year. Didn’t love everything they did but these guys were talents and unafraid to step outside the box. Comedy today just isn’t the same.


----------



## IcedOver

Citrine79 said:


> Saw a photo on twitter of Gilbert Gottfried, Bob Saget and Louie Anderson taking a selfie together. All 3 are now gone…how sad! Also lost Norm MacDonald in the past year. Didn’t love everything they did but these guys were talents and unafraid to step outside the box. Comedy today just isn’t the same.


Yeah, it's really unfortunate. They were old school comics the likes of which PC bullsh!t is destroying. Louie in particular out of that group I loved as a kid from his specials on HBO.

Gilbert: "It's not true that Bob Saget raped and killed a girl in 1990!"


----------



## TheWelshOne

Two thoughts:

1) Spotify is telling me that both Muse and Placebo have new albums out. Suddenly I feel like it's 2002 and I'm 15 again...

2) Got to an episode of Bones where the victim is a men's rights activist and potential domestic abuse victim. The blurb tells me Brennan is gonna assault the co-founder of the group. Somehow I feel like this episode is gonna piss me off (I love the characters but sometimes their views do not align with mine). I should give them the benefit of the doubt, ofc, but maybe I should wait until I'm in a better mood.


----------



## Folded Edge

The new series of Russian Doll is out on Netflix today. 😺


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just watched the 7th episode of Picard and.....wow. I thought it couldn't get any worse but it did. That was just awful!


Honestly, current Star Trek is just the same lazy and terrible generic science fiction we've been getting for the past few years. It just has the official Star Trek sticker slapped on it's side.

I know someone who thinks this is the second best Star Trek series. It kind of baffles me, but I guess they made this show for somebody.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I know someone who thinks this is the second best Star Trek series. It kind of baffles me, but I guess they made this show for somebody.


 Yeah. I keep waiting for Patrick Stewart to finally admit that he's just trolling us. But he could very well be senile and doesn't know how bad this is. That doesn't really explain how they dragged John de Lancie into this though. He always came off as one of the more earnest people IRL (where most of the other actors really just seemed to not really take their characters seriously). And honestly, he seems more intelligent than half of them. Maybe he needs the money. Who knows.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I keep waiting for Patrick Stewart to finally admit that he's just trolling us. But he could very well be senile and doesn't know how bad this is. That doesn't really explain how they dragged John de Lancie into this though. He always came off as one of the more earnest people IRL (where most of the other actors really just seemed to not really take their characters seriously). And honestly, he seems more intelligent than half of them. Maybe he needs the money. Who knows.


Too be fair, we should've have expected that as much from Patrick Stewart. They added that dune buggy thing in Nemesis specifically for him.










I imagine they just kept throwing stacks of cash at John de Lancie face until he capitulated and begged them to stop???


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Too be fair, we should've have expected that as much from Patrick Stewart. They added that dune buggy thing in Nemesis specifically for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine they just kept throwing stacks of cash at John de Lancie face until he capitulated and begged them to stop???


 I have to admit the thing with Worf in the background is hilarious though. Probably one of the few things in that movie worth seeing.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have to admit the thing with Worf in the background is hilarious though. Probably one of the few things in that movie worth seeing.


Yes. Today is good day for a drive!!!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Okay, maybe I can vibe to this? 💀 😆 But it's kind of hilarious. Omg.


----------



## system




----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Just watched the 7th episode of Picard and.....wow. I thought it couldn't get any worse but it did. That was just awful!


 OK. Episode 9 was even worse


----------



## JH1983

Fever Dream said:


> Honestly, current Star Trek is just the same lazy and terrible generic science fiction we've been getting for the past few years. It just has the official Star Trek sticker slapped on it's side.
> 
> I know someone who thinks this is the second best Star Trek series. It kind of baffles me, but I guess they made this show for somebody.


Have you watched The Orville? I thought it felt more like Star Trek than anything they call Star Trek these days. Really good show in my opinion and worth a watch. Season 3 supposed to come out in a couple months finally too.

@WillYouStopDave I think I asked you if you'd watched it awhile back too and you hadn't yet. Have you watched it since then?


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> Have you watched The Orville? I thought it felt more like Star Trek than anything they call Star Trek these days. Really good show in my opinion and worth a watch. Season 3 supposed to come out in a couple months finally too.
> 
> @WillYouStopDave I think I asked you if you'd watched it awhile back too and you hadn't yet. Have you watched it since then?


 No. I don't have access to it. I only paid for a couple of months of Paramount + to rewatch some of my favorite Trek. That's the only reason I'm watching Picard. I am glad I didn't pay money just for this series or else I'd feel really cheated. I have accepted Trek is dead ever since I saw Nemesis. I saw a slight chance Picard might be good but figured it wouldn't be.


----------



## andy1984

the best stuff I watched lately was 1883, severance, and outer range. so bingable.


----------



## Fever Dream

JH1983 said:


> Have you watched The Orville? I thought it felt more like Star Trek than anything they call Star Trek these days. Really good show in my opinion and worth a watch. Season 3 supposed to come out in a couple months finally too.


Yeah, The Orville is alright. My only real issue with the series is that it's trying to ride the line between an actual Star Trek inspired series, and a comedic parody. But it's definitely the closest thing to Star Trek we've gotten in awhile. Sadly, it looks like the third season might it's last.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, The Orville is alright. My only real issue with the series is that it's trying to ride the line between an actual Star Trek inspired series, and a comedic parody. But it's definitely the closest thing to Star Trek we've gotten in awhile. Sadly, it looks like the third season might it's last.


 It's pretty crazy. I rewatched Star Trek V for the first time in quite a while last night and even though it's the worst of TOS movies, it still seemed way better than I remembered it after dealing with this whole Picard mess. Hell, even the JJ Abrams Trek movies weren't that bad. I mean, granted, they felt like imitation Star Trek but they felt like good imitation Star Trek compared to this.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Lol Thanks YouTube? 😆


----------



## JH1983

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, The Orville is alright. My only real issue with the series is that it's trying to ride the line between an actual Star Trek inspired series, and a comedic parody. But it's definitely the closest thing to Star Trek we've gotten in awhile. Sadly, it looks like the third season might it's last.


It's like almost a serious Star Trek inspired show with just a little too much comedy thrown in to be taken completely seriously. It's got the essence of it at least and no Star Trek series since Voyager really has in my opinion. And I wasn't even a huge DS9 or Voyager fan anyway. I completely gave up with Enterprise and haven't watched anything since though.

I don't know if I'm getting old and set in my ways or that I started with TNG, but that's just the standard that's been set in my mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

JH1983 said:


> It's like almost a serious Star Trek inspired show with just a little too much comedy thrown in to be taken completely seriously. It's got the essence of it at least and no Star Trek series since Voyager really has in my opinion. And I wasn't even a huge DS9 or Voyager fan anyway. I completely gave up with Enterprise and haven't watched anything since though.
> 
> I don't know if I'm getting old and set in my ways or that I started with TNG, but that's just the standard that's been set in my mind.


 Well, I started with TOS and in my mind (at the time) there was no other possible way to proceed with Star Trek. When TNG first came out, I was firmly in "This ain't Star Trek! And who is that bald guy?" camp. But in all fairness, early TNG was just bad and it's no wonder it didn't grab me right away. 

TNG was saved by it's episodic nature You can chop out most of the first two seasons and it still makes perfect sense. Picard is serialized so it can't be saved at this point. That's on top of the fact that even if you've seen it all, it's just a hot mess and still barely makes any sense, doesn't inspire, isn't fun to watch and does not make you want to watch it again. 

TNG had a tall order to fill and it did that and then some. So it is the gold standard.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

This was funnier than I thought it would be. Lmfao I wanted to watch something funny so figured I'd look at more deep fakes. 🤣 That laugh track and the theme music is what makes it.


----------



## harrison

My wife put me on to the Johnny Depp trial - it's been pretty entertaining so far. They should release a dvd - I'd buy it for her birthday so she could watch it again.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. Episode 9 was even worse


Yeah, the writing on both Picard and Discovery has been mostly awful, and it seems to get worse as each season progresses. The truth is I'm just watching it now, because I keep getting pulled back in by other people. 

I don't need Paramount+ since I have TOS and TNG on bluray, and DS9 on dvd. I should go purchase Voyager (and maybe Enterprise) before the price of the box set gets too high, or it becomes too difficult to find.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, the writing on both Picard and Discovery has been mostly awful, and it seems to get worse as each season progresses. The truth is I'm just watching it now, because I keep getting pulled back in by other people.
> 
> *I don't need Paramount+ since I have TOS and TNG on bluray, and DS9 on dvd. I should go purchase Voyager (and maybe Enterprise) before the price of the box set gets too high, or it becomes too difficult to find.*


 I'm not sure if that would be any comfort to me. Blu-Ray probably isn't going to last as a format and it will probably be the last physical format to use a disc so you're at the mercy of the aging hardware until you rip it all to files. Then you have to buy enough storage space to store all the files at least twice. I never even bought a Blu-Ray player and hardly ever even play any DVDs.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm not sure if that would be any comfort to me. Blu-Ray probably isn't going to last as a format and it will probably be the last physical format to use a disc so you're at the mercy of the aging hardware until you rip it all to files. Then you have to buy enough storage space to store all the files at least twice. I never even bought a Blu-Ray player and hardly ever even play any DVDs.


Yeah, it is a dieing format. Although I expect blu ray players to still be around for the foreseeable future. But I figured that it's better option than paying for a streaming service that I really won't use except for a couple of series. Also, we do live in the age where films and episodes can be altered or out right banned for whatever reasons. It's very unlikely, but I guess I'll err on the side of caution.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. Episode 9 was even worse





Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, the writing on both Picard and Discovery has been mostly awful, and it seems to get worse as each season progresses. The truth is I'm just watching it now, because I keep getting pulled back in by other people.
> 
> I don't need Paramount+ since I have TOS and TNG on bluray, and DS9 on dvd. I should go purchase Voyager (and maybe Enterprise) before the price of the box set gets too high, or it becomes too difficult to find.





Fever Dream said:


> Yeah, it is a dieing format. Although I expect blu ray players to still be around for the foreseeable future. But I figured that it's better option than paying for a streaming service that I really won't use except for a couple of series. Also, we do live in the age where films and episodes can be altered or out right banned for whatever reasons. It's very unlikely, but I guess I'll err on the side of caution.


* Spoilers!*


* *




Well, the season finale was probably the best episode of the season (which isn't saying a lot). If I could take just this episode and erase most of the completely useless baggage of all the rest of the episodes, it wouldn't be half bad. But that is with the addendum that this guy still isn't the same Picard we saw in TNG. He'd have to be an alternate timeline (and vastly inferior) Picard to the one we remember. I'm sorry but TNG Picard would have never hugged Q, no matter what!  And TNG Q would still be as smug as ever on his dying day. 

Ironically, Q is probably the only character in this series that seems halfway consistent with the Q we know.

I also don't like the whole Wesley thing. The whole thing with him and the traveler always annoyed me. And there's the whole thing that this obviously is all hastily concocted to be weakly congruent with what happened in TNG (but still feels contrived....because it is).

And even though it was a better episode that pretty much all the rest, there were still just so many damn plot holes. 

They could have done everything that needed to be done in 3 episodes.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> * Spoilers!*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the season finale was probably the best episode of the season (which isn't saying a lot). If I could take just this episode and erase most of the completely useless baggage of all the rest of the episodes, it wouldn't be half bad. But that is with the addendum that this guy still isn't the same Picard we saw in TNG. He'd have to be an alternate timeline (and vastly inferior) Picard to the one we remember. I'm sorry but TNG Picard would have never hugged Q, no matter what!  And TNG Q would still be as smug as ever on his dying day.
> 
> Ironically, Q is probably the only character in this series that seems halfway consistent with the Q we know.
> 
> I also don't like the whole Wesley thing. The whole thing with him and the traveler always annoyed me. And there's the whole thing that this obviously is all hastily concocted to be weakly congruent with what happened in TNG (but still feels contrived....because it is).
> 
> And even though it was a better episode that pretty much all the rest, there were still just so many damn plot holes.
> 
> They could have done everything that needed to be done in 3 episodes.



* *




I guess I didn't mind the Wesley cameo. You have to throw something Wil Wheaton way for shilling these shows, after all.

So what your saying is at least 70 percent of this season is a waste of time.  Yep, sounds about right. I suppose they did seem to have a basic plan for this season. But a lot of it was meandering and felt slopped together.

Honestly, I'm just going to believe that irumodic syndrome took it's toll on Picard's mind. And that even though he's now an android copy, the brain patterns copied over are still one of a senile and deranged individual. That is my best explanation to why Picard is so out of character.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I like the new Warpaint album but it felt like it needed more to it. This track in particular is my favorite one other than Champion. Was hoping for more upbeat tracks but I can't complain. Melting was also a mindblow. 

I actually like the new Beach House album more than this album. I was looking forward to both but definitely wasn't disappointed in either. I need to see Warpaint in concert one day. They're just as good live.


----------



## wyattmoe803

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like the new Warpaint album but it felt like it needed more to it. This track in particular is my favorite one other than Champion. Was hoping for more upbeat tracks but I can't complain. Melting was also a mindblow.
> 
> I actually like the new Beach House album more than this album. I was looking forward to both but definitely wasn't disappointed in either. I need to see Warpaint in concert one day. They're just as good live.


Does Warpaint sound kinda like Beach House? Sparks is a song I really like by them but I guess I liked it so much I haven't looked into much else lol 😅 

Gonna check out that link and lyk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

wyattmoe803 said:


> Does Warpaint sound kinda like Beach House? Sparks is a song I really like by them but I guess I liked it so much I haven't looked into much else lol 😅
> 
> Gonna check out that link and lyk


Actually, they're nothing like each other but these were just two albums I was looking forward to the most this year so I was comparing two albums from the same year in that aspect. 🙂 Yea, I'm like a music encyclopedia it seems. I listen to pretty much some of everything. Or a lot of everything rather. Sparks is a great song.

I guess the closest they sound to Beach House is on the beginning of the song Melting. I like how that track builds up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't mind the Wesley cameo. You have to throw something Wil Wheaton way for shilling these shows, after all.
> 
> So what your saying is at least 70 percent of this season is a waste of time.  Yep, sounds about right. I suppose they did seem to have a basic plan for this season. But a lot of it was meandering and felt slopped together.
> 
> Honestly, I'm just going to believe that irumodic syndrome took it's toll on Picard's mind. And that even though he's now an android copy, the brain patterns copied over are still one of a senile and deranged individual. That is my best explanation to why Picard is so out of character.


 I think this must be the reason Patrick Stewart was giving all the pre-emptive "This is different" warnings before the show even aired. Pretty sure he knew lots of people weren't gonna like it.

So basically, it's "We're gonna give you what you think you want but not really"  

Now I need to figure out how to bleach the entire memory of this show out of my brain. I'm considering whether or not to even give SNW a chance but I think I shouldn't. Even if it somehow turns out to be good, the chances that it won't are so high.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think this must be the reason Patrick Stewart was giving all the pre-emptive "This is different" warnings before the show even aired. Pretty sure he knew lots of people weren't gonna like it.
> 
> So basically, it's "We're gonna give you what you think you want but not really"
> 
> Now I need to figure out how to bleach the entire memory of this show out of my brain. I'm considering whether or not to even give SNW a chance but I think I shouldn't. Even if it somehow turns out to be good, the chances that it won't are so high.


At this point there are just too many "cooks in the kitchen", and Patrick Stewart is one of them. But they all seem to struggle at even making a basic peanut butter and jelly sandwich, or reheating TNG's leftover's in the mircowave.

The first episode of SNW was alright. Although there's a trend with these new Trek series to put some effort into the first episode to try and catch the viewer, but then the quality drops quickly afterward.


----------



## wyattmoe803

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Actually, they're nothing like each other but these were just two albums I was looking forward to the most this year so I was comparing two albums from the same year in that aspect. 🙂 Yea, I'm like a music encyclopedia it seems. I listen to pretty much some of everything. Or a lot of everything rather. Sparks is a great song.
> 
> I guess the closest they sound to Beach House is on the beginning of the song Melting. I like how that track builds up.


Oh okay yeah, I enjoyed trouble and listening to melting now. Thanks for sharing! I see what you mean with the spacious vocals in the beginning there right? yeah this track hits a groove that I definitely liked 🎶


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

wyattmoe803 said:


> Oh okay yeah, I enjoyed trouble and listening to melting now. Thanks for sharing! I see what you mean with the spacious vocals in the beginning there right? yeah this track hits a groove that I definitely liked 🎶


It's cool you liked it. Yea, that's what I meant partially and the music at the beginning makes me think a bit of Beach House in the intro. I love their vocals. 🙂


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Anyone else notice that dates are missing on Youtube videos again? They came back for a while but now they're gone again.


----------



## IcedOver

It's been announced that a new "Married . . . with Children" animated show with the original cast is being "shopped around". As a huge fan of the show, I say no, No, NO!!!!! I don't know how anybody could think this would work. For one thing, it's animated, which already puts it as negligible as a follow-up. More importantly, does anybody truly believe that they could replicate the flavor of the original, with today's restrictive leftist regulations on free speech and behavior? The show is about a White family in which women are routinely made fun of. That's enough to drive fragile leftists insane, and it just wouldn't be produced. Al would probably need to be "updated" to reflect "changing times". "Beavis and Butt-head" returned in 2011 and miraculously still felt mostly the same as it did in 1993. However, times have changed much for the worse even since 2011, and the new "Beavis" projects being made apparently are "updating" the characters into our current year.


----------



## MCHB

Game 7. The Oilers beat the Kings 2-0! WOOT! I don't always watch hockey but when I do it's with my dad and our team slays! :3


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I used to like male vocalists more but it seems like the past year and a half, I'm finding way more stuff I like by female vocalists more. Lol Weird how that works. Really, it seems like it's about the same. But I am starting to have a bunch of favorite artists who are female a lot more these days than males.


----------



## harrison

Just finished watching this series called The Staircase - pretty good. I had no idea it was based on real events and a documentary.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I hate livestreams so much. I hate it when my favorite Youtuber decides to replace their regular video with a long, boring livestream.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate livestreams so much. I hate it when my favorite Youtuber decides to replace their regular video with a long, boring livestream.


I assume that live streams are where the money's at for most Youtubers, but tend to ignore them, too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> In
> 
> I assume that live streams are where the money's at for most Youtubers, but tend to ignore them, too.


 Yeah. I mean, there aren't that many youtubers that I watch religiously but if I had any money to spare, I wouldn't mind tossing them a few dollars here and there just simply because I have tinkered around with video production enough to know that it's actually real work and is probably tedious and stressful as all hell to have to put out videos all the time to keep money flowing. Even doing a livestream is way more than I'd really want to do. Especially since there's nothing appealing or interesting about me and I'm very unphotogenic and do not speak well. So I mean, they have a right to the money they get. They have to have certain natural assets and skills/talents that not everyone has. 

It's unfortunate that a lot of them acquire dedicated trolls and stalkers so there's that aspect of it too. I get that people think what they do isn't real work.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Yeah. I mean, there aren't that many youtubers that I watch religiously but if I had any money to spare, I wouldn't mind tossing them a few dollars here and there just simply because I have tinkered around with video production enough to know that it's actually real work and is probably tedious and stressful as all hell to have to put out videos all the time to keep money flowing. Even doing a livestream is way more than I'd really want to do. Especially since there's nothing appealing or interesting about me and I'm very unphotogenic and do not speak well. So I mean, they have a right to the money they get. They have to have certain natural assets and skills/talents that not everyone has.
> 
> It's unfortunate that a lot of them acquire dedicated trolls and stalkers so there's that aspect of it too. I get that people think what they do isn't real work.


Yeah I agree, there's actual work being put into their videos. Well, some more than others anyways. Do they deserve people's money? I mean, probably just as much as any other business deserves your money. I'd say some of them definitely need it more. But I'm still not interested in live streams, super chats, and the like.


----------



## truant

Watching the catfight between Jessica Walter* and Lynda Carter in s2e1 of Wonder Woman has been the highlight of my 2022.

* Probably a stunt double, but JW is in the episode, looking disdainfully down her nose and drinking martinis. Iconic!


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm determind to re-watch the last 2 or 3 episodes of the last season of Stranger Things just to get back up to speed, before watching the new one. I'll need to avoid spoliers until then, which is harder and harder to do theses days.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Trying to take advantage of 3 months free of Spotify premium so I'm going to find a lot of music while I can. 🤣 I could pay 10 dollars for a month or two if I want to but I'll cancel after that. I don't like having to pay 10 dollars for something if I can just use the basic features for free. But I'm liking Spotify premium so far.

But I want to be able to still enjoy songs I've already heard so I'll be doing that while finding new stuff.

@Folded Edge Not spoiling anything but I was unsure of the new season until episode 3. Especially episode 4. I mean, there was one epic part with Eleven on the second episode I think or maybe it was the third episode. That scene was crazy. Once it picked up, it picked up quick. The pacing was on point. 👌 I just have a hate thing for cliques on TV shows. Any show that seems like it takes place in a HS setting always throws me off. I remember someone on SAS who used to come on here who said she doesn't like shows that take place in HS settings, either. Lol But it doesn't take away from the show much at all for me. I'm still able to enjoy it. This season is wild so far. I don't want to finish it. They're supposed to add 2 more episodes later on I think and they're both supposed to be 2 hours long. So, thats pretty epic. I'm glad this season has long episodes. Most of them are like an hour and 15 minutes. So, it's like watching a short movie for each episode. 

I might be geeking out a bit but I always love how the letters from the title of the show fade out during the theme while the cool, ambient music plays. It's so aesthetic. 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Well, that was a weird suggestion for a YouTube video. Lol 💀


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just now notice a new trailer for the new season of Westworld the other day and it's been up for almost a month? 🤣

It looks pretty good. Can't wait to see it. Also hard to believe it's been almost 2 years since I watched the last season. Doesn't feel like it.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Don't do me like that YouTube. 🤣 Making me paranoid about going to isolated rest stops now. I actually did that a few times with just a couple cars there. Now, I'm not sure it's such a good idea.  Of course, bad things can happen anywhere but still.

I actually think about that one Michael Myers movie when I go to rest stops sometimes and I'm not sure why. Why do I scare myself like that? 💀


----------



## Humesday

I don't really care about the personal lives of celebrities. All I care about is whether they can do their jobs well. Anything else isn't really any of my business, imo. I don't care if, for example, Johnny Depp and Amber Heard abused each other. I really only care that Amber Heard is a terrible actress, so I know to avoid wasting my time watching her fail at acting.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Rob Zombie directed a Munsters movie? 😂


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The Cuphead Show? Lmao 🤣 Super random. Maybe I should watch it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

It's funny when people try to kind of copy a very successful Youtube channel and they never say who they're copying but you can tell. It's funny how they almost never succeed and they always seem like a Dollar Tree knockoff version of the good channel.


----------



## system

just watched the new matrix movie on blue ray...i didnt like it


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I haven't thought about this song in ages. I remember when it was first out. Everybody was going crazy for this.

I have to admit that you don't really see audiences and performers feeding off of one another's energy like this much anymore.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Awesome. 😃


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The new Hocus Pocus movie is going to be on Disney+. But I need to get it cause I don't have it yet.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Awesome. 😃


It's kinda cute but it also scares me a lot to look at it.


----------



## SASer213504

You're beautiful the way you are... never think otherwise.. ❤


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's kinda cute but it also scares me a lot to look at it.


Lol I think of these moths as like an upgrade from a butterfly. 😅


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol I think of these moths as like an upgrade from a butterfly. 😅


 It's a miller on steroids.


----------



## SilentLyric

so much anime shows and movies i need to catch up on....


----------



## Blue Dino

Just realized one of my childhood friend's dad who is a musician, at one time was a member of this band. I remember he would always mention about his time with the band and all of his stories of touring and playing. He would often show off his guitar collection. While I will just mostly tune him out and only would show some interest when he shows off his guitars. When I met him, I think he was already no longer with the band. I looked up the band and his name is indeed on it as an ex-member. And it doesn't seem like he's an original member. Maybe a stint member.


----------



## TheWelshOne

As much as I'm loving Obi-Wan Kenobi, I feel like they *must *have had enough money in their budget to hide the eye/smile lines on Anakin.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## PurplePeopleEater

So, parts of the new Mel Gibson movie Agent Game were filmed around here but it's not being shown here. Lol That doesn't make sense. 🤣 It doesn't really look that good, though. Must've been a flop. 

That's like filming a movie in LA and not showing the movie there. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I just watched a short video of a man pulling a parasite from a giant hornet. 😒 lol


----------



## IcedOver

I'm sick of happening upon major spoilers for movies by accident. Don't look on the home page of Yahoo! at the moment as they have a major spoiler for the new Thor film. Of course Yahoo! is an absolute bullsh!t website, but what in the everloving FVCK are they doing posting gigantic spoilers within the headline of the article?!


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

YouTube, what even? 🧐


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Wondering if this new Barbie movie is going to be really good or really bad. Can't tell yet since there might not be a trailer for months. I'm honestly tempted to see it cause Barbie as live action seems oddly intriguing and cool. 😂 I'll just have to wait for the trailer cause the new Munsters film looks...terrible and cheaply made. If it was like the teaser trailer, it might be promising but Fred Munster looks too goofy and just nope. I had a feeling once I saw the new Fred Munster, it probably wouldn't be good. I'm not going to see it. I did like The Devil's Rejects even though that one actress isn't that good. But man, is that a weird movie.


----------



## JH1983

There's this site called Cameo where you can pay to have famous people record a video message for someone. I'm planning on getting one for my mom for her birthday this month from an actor from her favorite show. Pretty cool, but at the same time hard to comprehend how someone's time could be so valuable that a 30 second video clip is worth the same as hours or even a week of wage slaving for most of us.


----------



## IcedOver

@JH1983 I've looked at that a few times to find out who they have available, but never used it. I was thinking as a present or for myself, but the prices are a bit prohibitive, and I couldn't find the right person as a gift. You can also exchange messages with someone for a small fee, like $5-10. It's a pretty neat idea, but you can tell just by the look on some celebs' faces that they don't know why they're doing this except for some additional income. It seems like some of them take it in the right spirit and have fun with it, though.


----------



## coeur_brise

Can someone explain spotify to me as I don't use it? Is it like Pandora.. I'm so out of touch.


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> @JH1983 I've looked at that a few times to find out who they have available, but never used it. I was thinking as a present or for myself, but the prices are a bit prohibitive, and I couldn't find the right person as a gift. You can also exchange messages with someone for a small fee, like $5-10. It's a pretty neat idea, but you can tell just by the look on some celebs' faces that they don't know why they're doing this except for some additional income. It seems like some of them take it in the right spirit and have fun with it, though.



I think about $200 would be my limit on it. Some of these people wanting thousands seems absolutely ridiculous for making a short video. My mom is a huge Outlander fan and it looks like most of them don't charge too much at least. Some of them do video calls too. My wife was saying how awkward that would be. I would hope they're used to that and can keep it from being too weird.


----------



## Blue Dino

coeur_brise said:


> Can someone explain spotify to me as I don't use it? Is it like Pandora.. I'm so out of touch.


Spotify is just a vast online music library where you can pick songs to listen to and create a personal saved playlist from it. Pretty much the same as Apple Music if you're familiar with that. I haven't used Pandora in a very long time, so I'm not sure if they became the same as this too. I just remembered they were great for parties where they just want a randomized playlist of a certain genre they want to listen to.


----------



## IcedOver

JH1983 said:


> I think about $200 would be my limit on it. Some of these people wanting thousands seems absolutely ridiculous for making a short video. My mom is a huge Outlander fan and it looks like most of them don't charge too much at least. Some of them do video calls too. My wife was saying how awkward that would be. I would hope they're used to that and can keep it from being too weird.


The video calls look to be the most expensive option. For instance, a random celeb that popped up when I looked at it - you can get a regular video message from William Hung for $39, but a video call is $100. I think it's only for a few minutes, though. It would be quite awkward to be talking to someone and know you're "on the clock". Some of the more famous folks do this for charity. I read that Gilbert Gottfried had a blast doing them, did tons. The whole thing is a bit awkward, but it's cool in a way, too.


----------



## coeur_brise

Blue Dino said:


> Spotify is just a vast online music library where you can pick songs to listen to and create a personal saved playlist from it. Pretty much the same as Apple Music if you're familiar with that. I haven't used Pandora in a very long time, so I'm not sure if they became the same as this too. I just remembered they were great for parties where they just want a randomized playlist of a certain genre they want to listen to.


Ah, I see. So does this mean they shuffle music around too then? I still might not download the app despite my curiosity. Probably age-related stubbornness. I think it'd be cool if sas had a spotify playlist. Might be a good way to share music.


----------



## JH1983

IcedOver said:


> The video calls look to be the most expensive option. For instance, a random celeb that popped up when I looked at it - you can get a regular video message from William Hung for $39, but a video call is $100. I think it's only for a few minutes, though. It would be quite awkward to be talking to someone and know you're "on the clock". Some of the more famous folks do this for charity. I read that Gilbert Gottfried had a blast doing them, did tons. The whole thing is a bit awkward, but it's cool in a way, too.



I think I've decided on who I'm going with. Had to look up most loved characters on Outlander since I'm not super familiar with the show and I've been watching some of the videos on the Cameo site. I think what I'm going to do is post the video on her Facebook page in the early morning so it's there when she wakes up. It's in a few days, so will update how it goes.


----------



## Blue Dino

coeur_brise said:


> Ah, I see. So does this mean they shuffle music around too then? I still might not download the app despite my curiosity. Probably age-related stubbornness. I think it'd be cool if sas had a spotify playlist. Might be a good way to share music.


Yeah you can listen to your own created playlist or ones created by others and listen to it on shuffle. I've had the paid version for awhile and that's how it was. Not sure if the free version is the same. I have heard the free version, you're really limited to how many tracks you can skip per an hour or something. Not sure if that's the case still now. But if it is, I honestly think you're better off just listening to music through youtube and created your own saved playlists there. 

Yeah I think that would definitely work if you want to create your own playlist to share with others through spotify.


----------



## Folded Edge

coeur_brise said:


> Ah, I see. So does this mean they shuffle music around too then? I still might not download the app despite my curiosity. Probably age-related stubbornness. I think it'd be cool if sas had a spotify playlist. Might be a good way to share music.



I'm pretty sure there was SAS playlist that someone else started and others including myself added to. This was many year ago now though. The thread may still exist.


----------



## JH1983

@IcedOver just completed the Cameo purchase for my mom. Getting it within 24 hours costs an additional $45 and the price they show is for up to a seven day wait. Which I wish I'd known before because my mom's birthday is in less than a week and I had to pay the extra. But it doesn't show that until you go to complete the purchase.

Edit: since posting this six hours ago I've already received the video. I gotta say this guy absolutely nailed it. Exceeded my expectations by far. It's going to make my mom's birthday for sure.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I kinda think that Sylvester Stallone probably makes the most charismatic exertion/thathurt/whatever vocalizations in all of Hollywood. Especially his standard "Hurrrrruhhhh!". Like if something knocks him over and he bounces off of something hard, he hollers "Hurrrrruhhhh!"


----------



## IcedOver

@JH1983 Glad it worked out! Most folks have "within 24 hours" on their profiles, but I thought that meant that they were responsive, not that you had to pay extra, which is ridiculous.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

It's insane The Mars Volta has new music. They haven't come out with anything in like a decade. 💀


----------



## Dan the man

Since I finished Stranger Things Netflix feels like its worn its course a little with me.

Cobra Kai 5 comes out in September. Bout the next thing I'll tune in there


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Fever Dream

R.I.P.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


>


 Fantastic actor. He was just good in everything he did. Also loved him in Time After Time. 



> R.I.P.


 I had to look this one up. This one was a little more obscure for me. I didn't remember that episode well.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm watching The Revenant right now and I have to admit if it wasn't a true story, I wouldn't believe it. 
* *




If I'd been in that party, 1820s, severity of that attack... I definitely would have given Glass a quick death and moved on without him.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I quite enjoyed how Moonhaven began but I’m a bit disappointed with how it’s playing out in the latter stages


----------



## Fever Dream

R.I.P.


----------



## Folded Edge

It was supposedly this guy's birthday yesterday 










Not sure what age you'll need to be to know who that is?

*Happy Birthday, George Jetson? The internet thinks he was born on July 31, 2022*
*








Happy Birthday, George Jetson? The internet thinks he was born on July 31, 2022


According to memes circulating on the internet, July 31, 2022 may just be the birthday of the dopey patriarch from the vintage cartoon, The Jetsons.




www.npr.org




*


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

They have so many of these videos. 😆


----------



## Fever Dream

Although this season of The Orville was a series of ups and downs; it remained an above average version of Star Trek. Hopefully it won't be its last.


----------



## Socialmisfits

PurplePeopleEater said:


> They have so many of these videos. 😆


FFS why didn't you tell it was a jump scare!


----------



## Crisigv

I want to relive the night of the Rage Against the Machine concert. It was amazing and that's all I want to listen to right now, lol. It'll never get old, I'm sorry.


----------



## Humesday

The new Amon Amarth album is disappointing. I'm listening to their older albums to remind myself that they aren't that bad. Wow.


----------



## IcedOver

Any huge fans of "Seinfeld", try out this online trivia contest that happens once every few months. It's expert level, very difficult. It's happening this evening at 7:00 EST. Seinfeld Trivia – Master of Your Domain (Expert Level)


----------



## Folded Edge

Crisigv said:


> I want to relive the night of the Rage Against the Machine concert. It was amazing and that's all I want to listen to right now, lol. It'll never get old, I'm sorry.


Was this recently? The tour with Run The Jewels? Even if it wasn't that tour, I'm jealous, never seen them live and would love to. If it was the recent tour with Run the Jewels, then I'm seriously jealous! 😏😁


----------



## Crisigv

Folded Edge said:


> Was this recently? The tour with Run The Jewels? Even if it wasn't that tour, I'm jealous, never seen them live and would love to. If it was the recent tour with Run the Jewels, then I'm seriously jealous! 😏😁


It was recent, yes. They were the ones who opened. I wasn't aware that they were, but I loved them. It was an amazing concert, so much energy.


----------



## CNikki

Olivia Newton-John, best known for her role as 'Sandy' in the musical film Grease (1978), passed away this morning in her California home. She fought breast cancer and later on it spread to her spine.


----------



## Folded Edge

Crisigv said:


> It was recent, yes. They were the ones who opened. I wasn't aware that they were, but I loved them. It was an amazing concert, so much energy.


Sad news for the fans and for the band. You got to see them in good time

Rage Against the Machine Cancel European Tour Due to Zack de la Rocha’s Leg Injury


----------



## Crisigv

Folded Edge said:


> Sad news for the fans and for the band. You got to see them in good time
> 
> Rage Against the Machine Cancel European Tour Due to Zack de la Rocha’s Leg Injury


Aw man, that's too bad. I was noticing that he was still sitting down for the other shows. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## system

wait till it gets dark and watch this


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

_watching YouTube video then scrolling through comments_

_sees the username piece of lint I found on the floor at work_ 

That's oddly and hilariously specific. 

🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I was scrolling through my YouTube suggestions then I see this title: 

The Man Who Cut off His Own Head with a Chainsaw

That sounds beyond brutal. 😳


----------



## Folded Edge

The first episode of House of the Dragon is out today. 🤔


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Bjork is supposed to come out with a new album. Her last album was just okay imo so maybe this one will be better. If it's going to be like her newer stuff, I hope it's something similar to Biophilia or something different.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The first season of Stranger Things is by far the best one


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

When you find a really good song but the lyrics are weird as hell.

Yea...that just happened. 😆 Thanks Spotify.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> When you find a really good song but the lyrics are weird as hell.
> 
> Yea...that just happened. 😆 Thanks Spotify.


 That doesn't bother me much as long as I like the music itself. There are tons of "favorite songs" of mine I've never even thought about the lyrics to. Some of them I couldn't even tell you what the lyrics say.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> That doesn't bother me much as long as I like the music itself. There are tons of "favorite songs" of mine I've never even thought about the lyrics to. Some of them I couldn't even tell you what the lyrics say.


It doesn't bother me at all, either. If I like the music, I don't care. 😂 I feel like I'm different than most people on that but it's cool to know someone is the same as me on that. 😆 It's kind of dumb to even care that much about it. But overall, I don't really care cause in the end I'm enjoying the music.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The live version of Dark Side of the Moon in the Immersion box set really gives me goosebumps multiple times. It sounds amazing even with the cheapest headphones. I really wonder if that is an authentic live recording from the 70s or something they doctored up in the studio.

I've heard enough bootlegs of PF concerts to know the pitch perfect performances and sound quality here are both a bit fishy.


----------



## system

have you ever seen a better zombie movie?!


----------



## Folded Edge

First episodes of the Lord of the Rings, The Rings of Power today. I've been trying to keep my expectations low.


----------



## TheWelshOne

YT just recommended me the Spice Girls' first music video. I have zero clue what prompted the algorithm to offer it. Unless the Spice Girls are somehow big with cat/panda/diorama video watchers.


----------



## Humesday

Neil Gaiman's interactions with trolls on Twitter regarding the Rings of Power is ****ing hysterical.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The new Kurzgesagt video about how to make friends gave me some new advice on how to make one. I thought it was an interesting topic that YouTube channel decided to do. Who knows, maybe the video will help me. I doubt it, though. 

Apparently, introverts are more likely to not like spicy food. I didn't know that. 😂 I definitely don't but I'm an ambivert.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I didn't realize until just now RHCP is coming out with another album this year. I heard Tippa My Tongue and thought it was just a special single they released months after their album that came out earlier this year. Lol I'm looking forward to this. A lot of new albums that came out this year that I was looking forward to seemed pretty promising. I wouldnt really be surprised if they come out with another album next year.


----------



## Fever Dream

Space Above and Beyond. It's a old "one and done" tv series that few people have even heard of. Think Band of Brothers/WW2 in space. I haven't seen it in forever except for a stray episode here and there. But I finally had the chance to watch all of the first and only season.

The acting is... hit and miss. The budget is "cheap" 90's. So I wasn't expecting much. Despite that, it is pretty good series with a lot of potential. Athough, that fact that it end with a bit of cliffhanger leaves the series with a bittersweet ending. Well, more bitter that sweet. 

Also, I had to laugh that a character named Shane is mocking one of the other characters for calling the aliens walkers. Who knows, maybe that's were Robert Kirkman got the term from?


----------



## bad baby

Ok i just paid attention to these eminem lyrics and they're actually kind of... terrible



> Now you get to watch her leave out the window
> Guess that's why they call it window pane





> Told you this is my fault, look me in the eyeball


"look me in the eyeball" lmao. This needs to be a meme. 


then again I think eminem's strong suit is more that he can rap really fast? Seems like his newer songs are even faster-paced than his old stuff.


----------



## Humesday

So far, I'd give the Rings of Power a 5.5 out of 10. The scenery looks excellent, but a lot of the acting falls short, the writing isn't very engaging, I don't particularly care about the characters, and a lot of style decisions are distracting, such as short elf hair that's just a bit too neat. 

I'm hoping it improves as the season progresses, but I doubt it will.


----------



## Fever Dream

House of the Dragon is improving. Although this entire season is just a prolouge. 

The Rings of Power is okay, but it remains a slog in terms of pacing and dialog.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Mariah Carey is releasing a...grunge album? Whaaat? I love her 90s R&B but I'd like to hear some grunge from her if it's any good. I'm curious.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

There's too many movies and shows coming out these days, I won't even be able to watch a quarter of it. 

I do want to see Knock at the Cabin. It looks promising.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> There's too many movies and shows coming out these days, I won't even be able to watch a quarter of it.
> 
> I do want to see Knock at the Cabin. It looks promising.


I've been feeling swamped by the amount of things I want to watch lately. It wouldn't be such a problem if my concentration levels were better. I would be able to watch more shows in one night than I am.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I've been feeling swamped by the amount of things I want to watch lately. It wouldn't be such a problem if my concentration levels were better. I would be able to watch more shows in one night than I am.


Same with me. I tried getting back into finishing Better Call Saul a few days ago so I need to finish that and The Handmaid's Tale still. It just seems like a lot more stuff has been coming out in the past few months, I can't keep up. I want to watch the new Jeffrey Dahmer series that's out right now. I know I'm going to miss out on a lot. Lol It's a bit overwhelming. Just wish I could see most of the stuff out there. 😅


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Worf: "Captain, the creatures are accelerating their approach. They are changing color!"


----------



## Fever Dream

R.I.P.


----------



## bad baby

This song is so groovy! but I can't help wondering about those boots that go up to your panty lines. Like... was that a thing back then???






Also this comment:



> *anjoLas*
> 1 year ago
> 
> They don't make women like these anymore !!
> 100% pure talent
> 100% sexy
> 100% feminine
> 100% style
> 0% autotune


Wish I could give it 100 thumbs downs. Just enjoy the music and quit making braindead social commentary that sounds like it came out of your ******* for ****'s sake.
I would love to explore more country music but I have a feeling I'll be seeing a lot of this kind of ****. ¬_¬


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Sometimes when I'm just here chillin and not doing anything in particular, my mind just shows me a 3D image of ET's head that rotates and shows it from every angle with a pink neon sign that says "WTF dude?" above it.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sometimes when I'm just here chillin and not doing anything in particular, my mind just shows me a 3D image of ET's head that rotates and shows it from every angle with a pink neon sign that says "WTF dude?" above it.


Did you perhaps consume some of the "special" Reese's Pieces?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm trying to finish up the end of season 3 of The Handmaid's Tale so I can watch the new season when I get all caught up. I've been putting it off since January even though it's a really good show.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I've never watched any behind the scenes Stranger Things stuff before (because I've been so behind, just caught up this week). Charlie Heaton is English?! I never would've guessed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I totally forgot that I have Total Recall on DVD. I don't remember buying it. Watched it last night. I'm debating whether or not to watch the special features. I'd kinda like to watch it with the commentary track on but I've seen this movie so many times I can now only watch it once a year or so. I love it though.

(EDIT - Sorry. The original TR. I forgot there was a remake)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I totally forgot that I have Total Recall on DVD. I don't remember buying it. Watched it last night. I'm debating whether or not to watch the special features. I'd kinda like to watch it with the commentary track on but I've seen this movie so many times I can now only watch it once a year or so. I love it though.
> 
> (EDIT - Sorry. The original TR. I forgot there was a remake)


 I really kind of want to start buying DVDs again. I know they're basically obsolete but I don't care. The only thing about it is I usually take them out of the case and put the discs in a mass storage case. I just don't have room for the cases. Which is unfortunate. I think there's a place nearby that sells and buys used ones.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

War Of The Worlds was alright, but I was disappointed when the Aliens just ended up being Humans in the end. 

For me the sci-fi series that did multiple universes unbelievably well is Counterpart. It’s only 2 seasons but they keep it short, sweet, & well done


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm debating whether or not to subscribe to Paramount+ again for the next season of Picard. I've honestly pretty much hated the first two seasons. It's had it's moments but the end result is still that it has merely diluted one of my favorite shows with....raw sewage. 

I know they promise "this season will be different" and they're begging us all to watch but they've said that before. Whether they lied intentionally or were just so wrapped up in their delusions, neither the first or the second seasons were anything like what they seemed to be promising. I can't help but think they're just milking it and hoping we fall for it again.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm debating whether or not to subscribe to Paramount+ again for the next season of Picard. I've honestly pretty much hated the first two seasons. It's had it's moments but the end result is still that it has merely diluted one of my favorite shows with....raw sewage.
> 
> I know they promise "this season will be different" and they're begging us all to watch but they've said that before. Whether they lied intentionally or were just so wrapped up in their delusions, neither the first or the second seasons were anything like what they seemed to be promising. I can't help but think they're just milking it and hoping we fall for it again.



Would you not be better paying for a VPN subscription?


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm debating whether or not to subscribe to Paramount+ again for the next season of Picard. I've honestly pretty much hated the first two seasons. It's had it's moments but the end result is still that it has merely diluted one of my favorite shows with....raw sewage.
> 
> I know they promise "this season will be different" and they're begging us all to watch but they've said that before. Whether they lied intentionally or were just so wrapped up in their delusions, neither the first or the second seasons were anything like what they seemed to be promising. I can't help but think they're just milking it and hoping we fall for it again.


I suppose if you were planning on skipping it anyways, you can always just wait awhile, and only reactivate your Paramount+ subscription if season 3 is worth it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Randomly ran across this.


----------



## alwaysrunning

Was begining to watch Saw 3 yesterday on ITV and ITV has so many adverts which wouldn't be so bad if they were different adverts but they just play the same ones all the time. It done my head in that when the first advert came on I stopped watching the movie. So gruesome that movie I could barely watch certain scenes anyway 😆


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Good god. I just saw an article of what a close up of an ant looks like. 😧


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I can't wait to watch 1899 on Netflix. Dark is one of my favorite shows so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I can't wait to watch 1899 on Netflix. Dark is one of my favourite shows, so I'm looking forward to this one.



I hadn't heard of that, looks good. I watched the first series of Dark and wanted to rewatch some of it before I started the next series, but I've still not gone back to it.

Are they from the same writer or director?


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I hadn't heard of that, looks good. I watched the first series of Dark and wanted to rewatch some of it before I started the next series, but I've still not gone back to it.
> 
> Are they from the same writer or director?


Yea, I think it is by the same director. I know it has at least one of the actors from Dark on it. Can't remember the name of the character. There were so many. 😂 it comes out on November 17.

I wouldnt mind going back and watching Dark again but I usually don't rewatch shows. Every once in awhile I do.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

I can't wait to see next Rings of Power episode


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Yea, I think it is by the same director. I know it has at least one of the actors from Dark on it. Can't remember the name of the character. There were so many. 😂 it comes out on November 17.
> 
> I wouldnt mind going back and watching Dark again but I usually don't rewatch shows. Every once in a while I do.


I used to rewatch the last 3 or 4 episodes of the previous series before starting the new one, of a lot of TV shows when there was like a year in between them. I was usually glad I had because I'd forgotten so much.

With the first series of Dark, I was actually rewatching episodes right after I'd watched them, because of the various versions of people and, so I found it hard to remember who, was who 😂. And now I've left it for so long, I really need a refresher.
Anyway, finding series recap videos on YouTube was a brilliant find. 

I'll definitely check out 1899.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Folded Edge said:


> I used to rewatch the last 3 or 4 episodes of the previous series before starting the new one, of a lot of TV shows when there was like a year in between them. I was usually glad I had because I'd forgotten so much.
> 
> With the first series of Dark, I was actually rewatching episodes right after I'd watched them, because of the various versions of people and, so I found it hard to remember who, was who 😂. And now I've left it for so long, I really need a refresher.
> Anyway, finding series recap videos on YouTube was a brilliant find.
> 
> I'll definitely check out 1899.


I'll usually watch a short recap of shows on YouTube if i havent seen something for awhile cause I forget easily. I do like to go back and watch favorite scenes from shows on YouTube, though. Dark is one of those shows that needs to be watched again I think. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm debating whether or not to subscribe to Paramount+ again for the next season of Picard. I've honestly pretty much hated the first two seasons. It's had it's moments but the end result is still that it has merely diluted one of my favorite shows with....raw sewage.
> 
> I know they promise "this season will be different" and they're begging us all to watch but they've said that before. Whether they lied intentionally or were just so wrapped up in their delusions, neither the first or the second seasons were anything like what they seemed to be promising. I can't help but think they're just milking it and hoping we fall for it again.





Fever Dream said:


> I suppose if you were planning on skipping it anyways, you can always just wait awhile, and only reactivate your Paramount+ subscription if season 3 is worth it.


 Well, I don't went and done it. I was wanting to watch some Trek anyway. Even though I bought several months of P+ last time, I just didn't bother watching much of anything other than Picard. I still don't know if I'll renew it or not though. I might just pay for one month.


----------



## Folded Edge

New series of The White Lotus starts this week 😁


----------



## bad baby

> With the 2018 death of Martin actor John Mahoney, Kelsey Grammer's confirmation that the Frasier reboot will address Martin's absence is a show of respect for the actor and character, if not a necessity given the circumstances. Other Frasier regulars not expected to return to the reboot are Niles, Daphne, and Roz, ...


Sooo... basically the reboot will be Kelsey Grammer by himself ... with Eddie the dog...?

Tbf it would not be hard at all to introduce a new cast of "normal people" characters who will serve to keep Frasier's inflated ego in check.

Someone posted this idea in the Frasier sub and I just laughed myself silly:



> [Evening: Niles answers his door to Frasier looking disheveled]
> 
> Frasier: I have some horrrrible news Niles.
> 
> Niles: Can it wait? I need to get Sisyphus logged into his Zoom Therapy. His cousins are calling him "Sissy" again.
> 
> Frasier: I'm afraid I have news that will have us both in therapy alongside him. It's concerning our father.
> 
> Niles: Dear God! He's been dead for years! What could he have possibly done?
> 
> Frasier: He fathered a child while under my roof and I never knew. We have a brother!
> 
> Niles: Are you joking?
> 
> Frasier: I wish I were, but alas no. Let me introduce you to our brother, [Fraiser begrudgingly steps aside] Tam
> 
> WINSTON!


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Humesday

I don't see the point in praising people who are already incredibly successful and famous. They don't need any more encouragement. I would rather encourage lesser known artists because I want them to keep making their art. I don't do this because I have some parasocial relationship with them. Also, I view my interactions as more of a business transaction because I don't actually have a relationship with them. They're not my friends. I pay for their art via ostensibly sitting through ads or actually paying some distributor. If I praise them, it's to serve my self-interest in that I want them to keep making art because I actually enjoy it. I don't care about them as people really because I don't know them personally. It's Stoic to not fret about people you're not actually in a personal relationship with. This is why I have no problem separating art from the artist: I never viewed them as being my friends, so there was never any chance they could do something that would make me feel betrayed.

I knew a guy who said he was friends with a famous person because he paid hundreds of dollars to meet him. Like, bro, that's not your friend: that's someone prostituting their apparent friendship out to make money. If they led you on or flattered you into getting you to think they're your friend, you've just been treated like a fool. A fool and his money are soon parted.

Now, if someone wants the friendship experience from someone who isn't actually their friend, and they know they're not actually friends, then fine. Whatever. I'm not opposed to prostitution. We're all sort of prostituting ourselves out by letting our social interactions be monetized by social media. It's a business transaction: we get platforms to say whatever meets the implicit or explicit standards of whatever platform, and they get money from ad companies who expect us to endure their insulting ads.

I just wish people would be honest about these things. Maybe I'm a buzzkill for pointing out that their delusion is a delusion, but I don't like to see people tricked. I don't have the ethos of a con artist, and I don't get the sense of satisfaction that con artists get out of conning people.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I totally forgot that I have Total Recall on DVD. I don't remember buying it. Watched it last night. I'm debating whether or not to watch the special features. I'd kinda like to watch it with the commentary track on but I've seen this movie so many times I can now only watch it once a year or so. I love it though.
> 
> (EDIT - Sorry. The original TR. I forgot there was a remake)






WillYouStopDave said:


> I really kind of want to start buying DVDs again. I know they're basically obsolete but I don't care. The only thing about it is I usually take them out of the case and put the discs in a mass storage case. I just don't have room for the cases. Which is unfortunate. I think there's a place nearby that sells and buys used ones.


Dropped by Goodwill today. They had like 5 DVD players and 4 Blu Ray players. One of the DVD players was one of the more recent Sony slim units and came in a ziplock bag with the remote and composite cables. It powered on when I checked it and was only $5.99 so I grabbed it. Works perfect. It's actually a progressive scan model but I don't think I have component cables anymore and I'm not buying any.

I was going to look and see if they had any DVDs I wanted but the lady was stocking them and they're in kind of an odd place where you can only get to them one way so I will go back later and look. Just like the TV I bought there, I can tell the DVD player hasn't been used much because the remote is pristine. It was worth the price just to be able to see and use a Sony remote again. Those green power buttons.


----------



## Blue Dino

I just remembered I stopped Better Call Saul after season 4.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Blue Dino said:


> I just remembered I stopped Better Call Saul after season 4.


I stopped on season 4 episode 4. Lol


----------



## Blue Dino

I hope they will at least wrap it up with a Westworld film sometime in the future.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Cool. I didn't even realize they had a Star Trek movie box set for so cheap. Like $20 for the first ten Trek movies? Sold. Even though some of them aren't great, I can live with two dollars a movie. I still enjoy owning physical copies of stuff I know I will eventually watch again.


----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## bad baby

RIP Keith Levene, a true original.






(TIL that "bad baby" was a nickname of his.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> Cool. I didn't even realize they had a Star Trek movie box set for so cheap. Like $20 for the first ten Trek movies? Sold. Even though some of them aren't great, I can live with two dollars a movie. I still enjoy owning physical copies of stuff I know I will eventually watch again.


 So I've been through most of the discs. The picture quality is just fine for what I'm watching them on. The extras are kind of a mixed bag. Some of them are kinda nice things I hadn't seen before but it would have been nice to have just about anyone other than Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman on the commentary track for Star Trek 4. 🤮


----------



## Folded Edge

😏


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> View attachment 150719
> 
> 
> 😏


 I assume you don't believe that and were just posting it for a laugh but I mean, the only reason I never used FLAC was space. And the fact that I really couldn't hear any difference on my equipment anyway. Now that Large capacity storage is pretty cheap, it would be less of an issue. But I still have the original discs anyway so..


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I assume you don't believe that and were just posting it for a laugh but I mean, the only reason I never used FLAC was space. And the fact that I really couldn't hear any difference on my equipment anyway. Now that Large capacity storage is pretty cheap, it would be less of an issue. But I still have the original discs anyway so..


Indeed, the smirking emoji was an expression of amusement. 😏


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> Indeed, the smirking emoji was an expression of amusement. 😏


 Ah, OK. I have seen like 40 page threads on stuff like that many times. Everything from codecs to expensive cables to power conditioners.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Ah, OK. I have seen like 40 page threads on stuff like that many times. Everything from codecs to expensive cables to power conditioners.


I only saw it for the first time yesterday. I foolishly thought it was new, but after a wee bit of searching, it's at least 10 years old. I did find a few threads with people, adding to it with some hilarious stuff. Someone has even added it to the Urban dictionary.

One of my fav comments was in a thread on Steam of all places.


"_happy birthday me__ 31 Oct, 2016 @ 1:42pm _

I have a PhD in Digital Music Conservation from the University of Florida. I have to stress that the phenomenon known as "digital dust" is the real problem regarding conservation of music, and any other type of digital file. Digital files are stored in digital filing cabinets called "directories" which are prone to "digital dust" - slight bit alterations that happen now or then. Now, admittedly, in its ideal, pristine condition, a piece of musical work encoded in FLAC format contains more information than the same piece encoded in MP3, however, as the FLAC file is bigger, it accumulates, in fact, MORE digital dust than the MP3 file. Now you might say that the density of dust is the same. That would be a naive view."

😂
Also, the fact that it's the University of Florida, was a very nice touch.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I've been through most of the discs. The picture quality is just fine for what I'm watching them on. The extras are kind of a mixed bag. Some of them are kinda nice things I hadn't seen before but it would have been nice to have just about anyone other than Roberto Orci and Alex Kurtzman on the commentary track for Star Trek 4. 🤮


I have the first 6 films on bluray. If I didn't I might be tempted. Although the only TNG really worth rewatching is First Contact. And I can go without ever watching any Trek made by Abrams, Kurtzman, and Orci.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I have the first 6 films on bluray. If I didn't I might be tempted. Although the only TNG really worth rewatching is First Contact. And I can go without ever watching any Trek made by Abrams, Kurtzman, and Orci.


 I'll probably end up watching Insurrection and Nemesis again simply because they're there. I would never have bought either of them on their own though. I also Managed to get Star Trek (Abrams version) for just under $2 at the thrift shop so I guess I'll watch that again too. Not the greatest and I'd still rather watch any one of the first 6 TOS movies than that or Into Darkness. Into Darkness must be a little more well liked because I didn't see a single copy of it in either used shop I looked at.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'll probably end up watching Insurrection and Nemesis again simply because they're there. I would never have bought either of them on their own though. I also Managed to get Star Trek (Abrams version) for just under $2 at the thrift shop so I guess I'll watch that again too. Not the greatest and I'd still rather watch any one of the first 6 TOS movies than that or Into Darkness. Into Darkness must be a little more well liked because I didn't see a single copy of it in either used shop I looked at.


Either that or they knew thay had a stinker with Into Darkness and only made a limited amount of disc's. 🤔


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm ready to hear the new Weyes Blood album when it comes out Friday. I'll be at work but I'll probably listen to it on my lunch break.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think this is probably one of the very few things I saw on SNL. I hardly ever watched it.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think this is probably one of the very few things I saw on SNL. I hardly ever watched it.


Yeah, I never rarely watched SNL either. But I do remember this skit and a few others...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The commentaries at the end of Walking Dead episodes are blasphemous & should be banned. I have no desire to be told what I just watched immediately after having watched it in an annoying voice. Also, these final episodes aren’t that good…still, I’ll finish the series, but isn’t it always the case, brilliant, long running series never conclude satisfactorily, if it was a book it could end on a cliffhanger & you’d just think well done, but with series if it ends on a cliffhanger you feel cheated & otherwise the disappoints


----------



## Tetragammon

Lately my mom has been watching episodes of Shark Tank on Youtube... But ugh, I _hate_ that show because it totally ramps up my anxiety! The whole show is based on exactly what I can't stand: people judging other people, sometimes leading to them being mean or dismissive. 

Is that weird? Like I'm not even on the show so _I'm_ not being judged but... just watching other people being judged like that makes me really uncomfortable.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

The new Weyes Blood album is really beautiful. Even when I'm going through a dark time, it's amazing how much music helps me.


----------



## Blue Dino

🙁


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Been back to the same used DVD shop 3 times looking for Alien but it turns out, I guess nobody gets rid of movies that good. I already have Aliens and I didn't really care for the rest of them. I found the same issue with several other movies I want. They have multiple copies of even some of the most popular films but the best of the best are usually absent.


----------



## Folded Edge

Anyone else watching the new series of The White Lotus. I watched the 5th episode last night and have thoughts and theories bubbling away in my brain. 😄 2 more to go.


----------



## Blue Dino

For a long time, I've thought this was the same person. 📚🌈


----------



## Fever Dream

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 150757
> 
> For a long time, I've thought this was the same person. 📚🌈


I think I remember Clarence Gilyard more as the safe cracker in Die Hard than anything else. R.I.P.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I've noticed more recently that artists I listen to now are passing away. One of the members of Fleetwood Mac passed away today. They're one of my favorite classic rock bands.

First, the female member of Low and now this. I'm still sad about the female member of Low. Such a good band and wouldn't have minded hearing more music. Her voice was amazing. Only other one I can think of at the moment was Chester from Linkin Park but that hasn't been recently. Maybe there's more artists within the last year but I just can't think of any.


----------



## Dan the man

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I've noticed more recently that artists I listen to now are passing away. One of the members of Fleetwood Mac passed away today. They're one of my favorite classic rock bands.
> 
> First, the female member of Low and now this. I'm still sad about the female member of Low. Such a good band and wouldn't have minded hearing more music. Her voice was amazing. Only other one I can think of at the moment was Chester from Linkin Park but that hasn't been recently. Maybe there's more artists within the last year but I just can't think of any.


Olivia Newton John

I mean not really a fan but she seems like a person who nobody says anything bad about


----------



## Humesday

According to my Spotify Wrapped for 2022:

Top Artists:

1. Lorna Shore
2. Infant Annihilator
3. Slaughter to Prevail
4. Emperor
5. Decapitated

Top Songs:

1. Warpath of Disease
2. Darkest Spawn
3. Fat ****
4. ...And I Return to Nothingness
5. The Kingdom Sitteth Lonely Beneath Thine Hollowed Heavens

Minutes Listened: 87,645 (I listened to more music than 97 percent of other listeners)

Top Genre: Deathcore


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Dan the man said:


> Olivia Newton John
> 
> I mean not really a fan but she seems like a person who nobody says anything bad about


I haven't ever listened to her music but I remember her passing away a couple months back. I remember watching Grease when I was 10 years old and liked that movie for awhile.


----------



## Folded Edge

I don't use Spotify. But I still scrobble stuff on Last FM because I'm old.😁


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> Anyone else watching the new series of The White Lotus. I watched the 5th episode last night and have thoughts and theories bubbling away in my brain. 😄 2 more to go.


Just started watching the first series - it's great. So far I'm identifying very closely with Tanya - she seems almost as messed up as me.  It's good fun.

I like how Armand gets to still be Australian - although it seems a bit out of place tbh. I'm just up to the part where he's about to get addicted to the pills in the girl's bag.


----------



## Folded Edge

harrison said:


> Just started watching the first series - it's great. So far I'm identifying very closely with Tanya - she seems almost as messed up as me.  It's good fun.
> 
> I like how Armand gets to still be Australian - although it seems a bit out of place tbh. I'm just up to the part where he's about to get addicted to the pills in the girl's bag.


To be fair to the story line, if you're working for a hotel chain, you can end up working anywhere in the world they have a hotel.

The first series is great. I really enjoyed it. Such horrible characters, it's got that in common with Succession. 

I hope you enjoy the rest of it. The second one is good too.


----------



## harrison

Folded Edge said:


> To be fair to the story line, if you're working for a hotel chain, you can end up working anywhere in the world they have a hotel.
> 
> The first series is great. I really enjoyed it. Such horrible characters, it's got that in common with Succession.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the rest of it. The second one is good too.


Yeah, about the Australian thing I just mean that as an Australian I feel like we aren't necessarily always all that good at customer service - Aussies aren't very good at calling people Sir or any sort of deference. In fact I think we're terrible at it usually. There's probably too much of an egalitarian streak to us. It's a fun show though - and you're right, the characters are pretty nuts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I went ahead and ordered the Alien Quadrilogy even though I think I already have the director's cut of Aliens and (as I recall) Alien 3 is pretty much a stinker (I probably haven't seen it for at least 20 years so it might be better than I remember it). Essentially, I don't have the first one (Alien) and it's (IMHO) the best of them all and I got a great price (essentially, got all of them for less than the price of one new release DVD). It will be interesting to see if the last two are as bad as I remember.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Alien Quadrilogy even though I think I already have the director's cut of Aliens and (as I recall) Alien 3 is pretty much a stinker (I probably haven't seen it for at least 20 years so it might be better than I remember it). Essentially, I don't have the first one (Alien) and it's (IMHO) the best of them all and I got a great price (essentially, got all of them for less than the price of one new release DVD). It will be interesting to see if the last two are as bad as I remember.


Personally, I liked (not loved) Alien 3, though I think that's not a widely held view. Directed by David Fincher. I've read a few bits about it over the years, and it seems to have had an interesting journey. 
There are number of great British actors in it. 
(*Edit, just read there that Fincher disowned it 😂)

Resurrection for my money is the worst. Goof ball of a movie


*https://www.eightieskids.com/fascinating-facts-about-the-troubled-production-of-alien-3/9*


----------



## Folded Edge

Oh, "In Dec. 2003, the 'Alien Quadrilogy' box set was released with a newly created cut of "Alien 3" entitled the Assembly Cut. It attempts to reconstruct David Fincher's workprint (which the studio balked at)"

I haven't seen that. Might try and track it down.


----------



## Fever Dream

R.I.P.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I'm tempted to go to the movies again. I kind of want to go this month. I see a couple movies playing I'd like to watch.


----------



## CNikki

*Celine Dion, 54, is diagnosed with incurable neurological disease: Tearful singer reveals she has rare one-in-a-million 'Stiff Person Syndrome' that turns sufferers into 'human statues' *- Daily Mail

It's visually obvious that Celine has been on a decline for some time. I suspect it was in part triggered by with the deaths of her late husband and shortly after that her brother. For a renown singer whose name was pretty big back in the 90's, she hasn't been immune to some of life's hardships that were/are thrown at her, either.


----------



## Blue Dino

It just hit me that Avatar came out 13 years ago. It seems like it wasn't that long ago that everyone was excitingly talking about it. I wonder if this will be yet another one of the many cinematic universes to start.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

WillYouStopDave said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Alien Quadrilogy even though I think I already have the director's cut of Aliens and (as I recall) Alien 3 is pretty much a stinker (I probably haven't seen it for at least 20 years so it might be better than I remember it). Essentially, I don't have the first one (Alien) and it's (IMHO) the best of them all and I got a great price (essentially, got all of them for less than the price of one new release DVD). It will be interesting to see if the last two are as bad as I remember.





Folded Edge said:


> Personally, I liked (not loved) Alien 3, though I think that's not a widely held view. Directed by David Fincher. I've read a few bits about it over the years, and it seems to have had an interesting journey.
> There are number of great British actors in it.
> (*Edit, just read there that Fincher disowned it 😂)
> 
> Resurrection for my money is the worst. Goof ball of a movie
> 
> 
> *https://www.eightieskids.com/fascinating-facts-about-the-troubled-production-of-alien-3/9*





Folded Edge said:


> Oh, "In Dec. 2003, the 'Alien Quadrilogy' box set was released with a newly created cut of "Alien 3" entitled the Assembly Cut. It attempts to reconstruct David Fincher's workprint (which the studio balked at)"
> 
> I haven't seen that. Might try and track it down.


 Got it Wednesday. Already watched the first two. First time I've seen either of them in several years. I'd forgotten what a massive slam dunk Aliens was for Cameron.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Got it Wednesday. Already watched the first two. First time I've seen either of them in several years. I'd forgotten what a massive slam dunk Aliens was for Cameron.



I actually saw Aliens first, hands down my favourite, though probably unfair to compare 1 and 2, since the first is a horror movie and the second is an action movie.

I originally watched it on Betamax 😆, we were given a family friend's machine, when they upgraded to VHS, along with everyone else in the world, there was actually only one rental's place still doing Betamax tapes by that point nearish me. It was the first video I ever rented.


Did you watch the theatrical version or the extended editions?

I've managed to downloaded the first 3 films, extended editions. I've seen the Aliens one, but not the 1st or 3rd.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> I actually saw Aliens first, hands down my favourite, though probably unfair to compare 1 and 2, since the first is a horror movie and the second is an action movie.
> 
> I originally watched it on Betamax 😆, we were given a family friend's machine, when they upgraded to VHS, along with everyone else in the world, there was actually only one rental's place still doing Betamax tapes by that point nearish me. It was the first video I ever rented.
> 
> 
> Did you watch the theatrical version or the extended editions?
> 
> I've managed to downloaded the first 3 films, extended editions. I've seen the Aliens one, but not the 1st or 3rd.


Unfortunately, this version of the quadrilogy seems to be all the theatrical cuts but I've seen the extended editions of both the first two before so I kinda know what I'm missing. I just bought this version because it was cheap and I really wanted to see Alien again.

EDIT - I'm actually watching Alien 3 right now. It's actually not as bad as I remember it. Just very grim and talky and kind of a boring setting with only a couple of good characters 
* *




(the best one dies so fast he doesn't much count)


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Unfortunately, this version of the quadrilogy seems to be all the theatrical cuts but I've seen the extended editions of both the first two before so I kinda know what I'm missing. I just bought this version because it was cheap and I really wanted to see Alien again.
> 
> EDIT - I'm actually watching Alien 3 right now. It's actually not as bad as I remember it. Just very grim and talky and kind of a boring setting with only a couple of good characters
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the best one dies so fast he doesn't much count)


I recently watched Alien: Resurrection for the first time in about forever. It honestly wasn't as bad as I remember. Although at the time I hated the film. But a friend of mine at the time loved it. Really, I think he just had a thing for Winona Ryder. I might have to watch Alien 3 again sometime soon. I haven't watched that for quite awhile either.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> I recently watched Alien: Resurrection for the first time in about forever. It honestly wasn't as bad as I remember. Although at the time I hated the film. But a friend of mine at the time loved it. Really, I think he just had a thing for Winona Ryder.


 I started watching it but got about halfway through and was tired. It actually doesn't seem as bad as I expected either. I vaguely remember seeing it at least once but I don't even remember when. The one thing that hurts it is at least half of the characters who get a lot of screentime are just way too generic looking acting to be relatable or memorable (Except Winona Ryder, Ron Perlman and Brad Dourif, of course). Like sometimes it works to take the types of people you might pass on the street and not even notice them and put them in movies but in a movie like this, it doesn't. A movie like this needs some kind of charisma.


* *




The Ripley clone was kind of a good idea but her personality was just too offbeat and was distracting. I get it but I think it would have been better if she'd somehow been put into an android with the same personality or something. It doesn't exactly work. But the scene where she found the clone fails was definitely good and obviously couldn't have happened without the clone theme.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Well, I finished it. 
* *




While most of it wasn't too bad, it did feel really really forced at the end and things got pretty absurd. I mean, that's kind of hard to avoid in a movie like this one and even Aliens kind of held the last notes a little too long and I was always bothered by the part where it followed her up the elevator, onto the platform and even ended up in the ship. It was just way more "villain that just won't die" than was needed. They could have found some other way to explain the next installment. And assuming that they had no idea what they were going to do in Alien 3, Bishop really didn't need to be victimized. Anyway, that is the big problem with sequels. Someone is always going to go off the rails and do something wrong that can't be fixed. Same problem as with Terminator. Same problem as with Predator.


----------



## zonebox

I never found Jay Leno to be very entertaining as the Tonight Show host, his sense of humor did not strike me as funny. Conan on the other hand tickled my sense of humor, as it does to this day. I do enjoy Leno's youtube channel "Jay Leno's Garage" which features a lot of older cars that he restores and drives around. Not that I was ever really a car person, but after watching a few documentaries on the history of cars and seeing how they shaped America I have built this fascination with older cars. I found respect for Jay Leno after that, because of his youtube channel, further I learned how decent he was toward others to be kind of cool. I still don't think he is very funny. When I heard he had burned himself while working on a car, I felt sad about it all. I'm glad to hear that he is doing pretty well though.

I still would rather watch Conan for humor, that guy is hilarious to me. Jay Leno along with the show "Cars that built America" has brought about a sense of appreciation for vehicles I had never really experienced though. I never really appreciated the history of cars before that, I've always been kind of bored with cars and never got the fascination people had with them before that.

Not that I would consider myself a car fanatic now, but I think that older cars are pretty interesting now. I especially appreciate videos of people finding old cars and doing quick repairs of them, I find it kind of amazing to see cars that have been sitting around for decades out in the elements, being fixed in a few hours to days and started. 






I used to run into old cars like this while exploring the wilds of Maine and it is kind of cool to see people fix them up with little work involved.


One thing I find myself entertained with now is watching documentaries regarding ancient vehicles and how they enhanced the lives of people and changed society.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

zonebox said:


> I never found Jay Leno to be very entertaining as the Tonight Show host, his sense of humor did not strike me as funny. Conan on the other hand tickled my sense of humor, as it does to this day.


 IMHO, Leno is funny but not super funny. Letterman is the one who cracks me up. Not so much his humor as the fact that he seemed to really have a knack for extracting the humor from his guests (though he seemed to always have a mean streak that was kind of disturbing).

Really sucks what happened to Leno though. I've been burned pretty bad at least once and it really sucks.


----------



## Humesday

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I finished it.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While most of it wasn't too bad, it did feel really really forced at the end and things got pretty absurd. I mean, that's kind of hard to avoid in a movie like this one and even Aliens kind of held the last notes a little too long and I was always bothered by the part where it followed her up the elevator, onto the platform and even ended up in the ship. It was just way more "villain that just won't die" than was needed. They could have found some other way to explain the next installment. And assuming that they had no idea what they were going to do in Alien 3, Bishop really didn't need to be victimized. Anyway, that is the big problem with sequels. Someone is always going to go off the rails and do something wrong that can't be fixed. Same problem as with Terminator. Same problem as with Predator.


I need to rewatch the Alien quadrilogy. The first one is my favorite. Have you played Alien:Isolation? I strongly recommend that you play it if you can. It's a really great survival horror game that has great atmosphere.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I finished it.
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While most of it wasn't too bad, it did feel really really forced at the end and things got pretty absurd. I mean, that's kind of hard to avoid in a movie like this one and even Aliens kind of held the last notes a little too long and I was always bothered by the part where it followed her up the elevator, onto the platform and even ended up in the ship. It was just way more "villain that just won't die" than was needed. They could have found some other way to explain the next installment. And assuming that they had no idea what they were going to do in Alien 3, Bishop really didn't need to be victimized. Anyway, that is the big problem with sequels. Someone is always going to go off the rails and do something wrong that can't be fixed. Same problem as with Terminator. Same problem as with Predator.


Alien 3 had it's faults, but at least it didn't end with an Alien being sucked out into space.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> Alien 3 had it's faults, but at least it didn't end with an Alien being sucked out into space.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I wonder when they're gonna learn that reboots just don't work unless they're done really well (and they almost never are). An entertainment "franchise" is not a computer. But even if it was, you generally wouldn't reboot it unless there's something wrong with it in the first place. Ideally, you would just continue where you left off and you wouldn't do it wrong.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder when they're gonna learn that reboots just don't work unless they're done really well (and they almost never are). An entertainment "franchise" is not a computer. But even if it was, you generally wouldn't reboot it unless there's something wrong with it in the first place. Ideally, you would just continue where you left off and you wouldn't do it wrong.


It all comes down to a simple algorithm... (Greed + Lazy) × number of Reboots = FINANCIAL WIN!!!!


----------



## bad baby

Discovered this band while searching for something completely unrelated on Youtube at like 3 am. Amazing music and the singer is a mood lol.

_Q: How would you react if a fan called you "oppa" at a concert?
A: That is repulsive and disgusting._

Lmaoooo


----------



## TheWelshOne

Watching Christmas movies as a kid is great. Watching the same movies as an adult is... awkward.

I loved The Santa Clause when it came out (yeah, I'm that old). Haven't seen it in years and decided now was the perfect time for a rewatch. Aside from the giant plot hole (when Santa exists in kids movies, the adults never believe and yet never question where presents come from?), I just feel sorry for absolutely everyone. Like, Charlie's an excited kid wanting to tell everyone what happened. Scott's trying to process it. And then Laura and Neal are *of course *going to freak out that their kid is somehow delusional when he keeps going on about visiting the North Pole, and of course they'd believe that Scott is feeding this delusion.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Not sure if I should see Avatar 2 or The Menu when I go to the movies. Avatar 2 seems more cinema worthy, though.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

I decided I'm seeing Avatar 2 tomorrow. Plus, it's longer than I thought and I want to stay gone awhile. I don't get out much. Lol


----------



## harrison

For some reason when I was at the library last time I picked up a Dvd called Harry and Meghan - Escaping the Palace.


----------



## bad baby

Feeling so depressed and struggling and failing to do work for the last 2 hours.

This song pops up on my playlist and the "LOL hahaha i'm such a loser fml" energy just feels so right for the moment






Gotta pull myself together damnit


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Got these DVDs for $2 each

Star Wars Empire Strikes Back

Titanic

Quantum Of Solace

Gran Torino

Die Another Day

Stand By Me

It always annoys me when I can't find the ones I really want. I didn't have Quantum Of Solace (obviously. Otherwise I wouldn't have bought it) but I really wanted Skyfall. I've seen it there before but it was gone this time. It Would have also been nice if I could have found Return of the Jedi. I already have A New Hope so it's annoying AF to not be able to have a SW marathon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Wow. The Titanic DVD isn't anamorphic. I'd forgotten about that. I think that's probably the original release. I used to have it and vaguely remember that now. Popped it in on my PC and couldn't figure out why it had the black bars on the sides. I haven't seen that on a DVD in a long time. Oh well. It's still a movie I like to rewatch from time to time and I regretted getting rid of my copy almost as soon as I did it.


----------



## bad baby

I miss that mid-2000s indie sound. You know, this sound:











just randomly googled what happened to The Klaxons and apparently the lead singer is married to Keira Knightley. That's a pairing I didn't expect. Does everybody in the entertainment industry know each other or something lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I scored Terminator 3 for $1. Though I really consider everything after T2 to be imitation Terminator movies, I'll take it for a dollar. It wasn't as terrible as it could have been and Claire Danes was probably the closest thing to Linda Hamilton's original Sarah Connor in the whole series. She even resembled her in an odd way. 
* *




Which was a bit of a strange vibe for her to be John's future wife.




I always thought you could kind of feel a really great movie that wanted to be made here. It didn't even come close to happening but there was some good stuff there. Stupid enough, I used to have T3 but must have given it away because I went to watch it recently and couldn't find it.

Also got Prometheus dirt cheap. Not gonna complain about that. And snagged Skyfall as a two disc set with one DVD and one Blu Ray disc. I'll probably never find a Blu Ray player cheap enough to justify buying it but if I do, I have a few of those two disc sets already.


----------



## TheWelshOne

I'm not exactly a Christmassy person but I do enjoy some Christmas music. Today I listened to five different versions of God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen, back to back... which might be slightly over the top. They were all awesome, though Jethro Tull will always be my favourite.


----------



## TheWelshOne

[Strange World spoilers] Disney really 
* *




cast Alan Tudyk as a pilot and then had something plunge through the windshield to kill him, huh?


----------



## Humesday

It shouldn't be surprising that some bullies would dislike anti-bullying characters. Instead of reflecting on why those characters upset them, they instead double down by bullying people who are interested in or like those characters.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

Damn, 1899 got canceled after one season. Well, that was a waste of time to watch knowing it won't get another season. Argh.


----------



## Folded Edge

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Damn, 1899 got canceled after one season. Well, that was a waste of time to watch knowing it won't get another season. Argh.


I just read about that earlier. I think I may not bother watching it now, which is a shame. I heard good things about it. Netflix (and other streaming services) need to change what ever system they are using to make decisions about which shows they cancel or continue. Seen it happen to a few good shows now.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Damn, 1899 got canceled after one season. Well, that was a waste of time to watch knowing it won't get another season. Argh.


 I felt the same way about the V show when I was a kid. Like it was awesome (for it's time) at first but then this happened and that pretty much killed it. Or it least it seemed that way.


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> I felt the same way about the V show when I was a kid. Like it was awesome (for it's time) at first but then this happened and that pretty much killed it. Or it least it seemed that way.


I realize that this scene is meant to be horrifying, but yeah, I can't take it seriously. Especially @ 2:57. 🐍


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

WillYouStopDave said:


> I felt the same way about the V show when I was a kid. Like it was awesome (for it's time) at first but then this happened and that pretty much killed it. Or it least it seemed that way.


Lol What even? 😆 Looks like a baby, monster dinosaur at the end.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol What even? 😆 Looks like a baby, monster dinosaur at the end.


 
* *




The aliens were (literally) supposed to be lizard people. Or, lizards underneath fake human skin. So the girl in this scene was supposed to be human and the father was one of the lizard people


----------



## Fever Dream

WillYouStopDave said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aliens were (literally) supposed to be lizard people. Or, lizards underneath fake human skin. So the girl in this scene was supposed to be human and the father was one of the lizard people


If I remember correctly, Freddy Kurger in the background was an alien lizardman, too.

And I'm going to assume that with teeth like those, that the mother is going to choose to bottlefeed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Fever Dream said:


> If I remember correctly, Freddy Kurger in the background was an alien lizardman, too.
> 
> And I'm going to assume that with teeth like those, that the mother is going to choose to bottlefeed.


 
* *




Yeah. It was Robert Englund. IIRC, he sided with the humans. I don't think I realized he was Freddy at the time but I was never much of a fan of the Elm Street movies.


----------



## Folded Edge

I've finally started watching Twin Peaks: The Return or Twin Peaks: A Limited Event Series (from 2017, I know I'm slow) after having recently rewatched the originals and Fire walk with Me. 

2 episodes in and oh wow, I was expecting crazy but damn, did he gives us crazy.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Um... Did nobody in the Sea Beast cast (especially Karl Urban who says the line) tell Netflix that "bollocksed it up" is *not* a child-friendly phrase? 🤣

(Or am I just seriously old and it's acceptable now?)


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I'm kinda trying to work myself up to watching the LOTR trilogy sometime in the near future but I don't know man. I've owned the DVDs since they came out but I haven't watched them since probably 2006. I don't know if my brain can take 9 hours of Frodo now.


----------



## Fever Dream

On the topic of Hasbro/WotC's new OGL 1.1...


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm kinda trying to work myself up to watching the LOTR trilogy sometime in the near future but I don't know man. I've owned the DVDs since they came out but I haven't watched them since probably 2006. I don't know if my brain can take 9 hours of Frodo now.



I reckon it will stand up, even now. Extended editions FTW by the way 😁


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Folded Edge said:


> I reckon it will stand up, even now. Extended editions FTW by the way 😁


Oh yeah. This is the version I have










Those bookends or whatever they are were really cool but the hands broke off of one of them pretty soon after I got them and I've since lost them. I'm not worried about it not being as good as I remember. I just kind of don't have the same tolerance for long movies as I used to.

EDIT - That looks like it's only the first movie so I'm not sure. I think there was a whole set like that with all the movies but I might be remembering it wrong. All I have now are the discs.


----------



## Folded Edge

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh yeah. This is the version I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bookends or whatever they are were really cool but the hands broke off of one of them pretty soon after I got them and I've since lost them. I'm not worried about it not being as good as I remember. I just kind of don't have the same tolerance for long movies as I used to.
> 
> EDIT - That looks like it's only the first movie so I'm not sure. I think there was a whole set like that with all the movies but I might be remembering it wrong. All I have now are the discs.


Oh you have a fancier Edition than mine, not got the really cool looking bookends.

I have a simpler feeling, my concentration levels are really terrible. I struggle to make it through TV shows, never mind films, not mentioning extended editions lol.

Thinking about it, I've not rewatched the boxset since I got my new, larger TV. I might have to watch them again as well. I should be finished by summer, if I make a start now 😂


----------

